# Canyon 2014



## Twenty9er (18. März 2013)

Sieht so aus, als wenn es ein 29er Carbon-Fully geben könnte...


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. März 2013)

Schon wieder sonen "Carbonmopped" mit Fahrer in "Badeanzug".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (18. März 2013)

Bisschen klein das Ding auch wenn Prototype draufsteht


----------



## Markdierk (18. März 2013)

sieht aus wie 18 statt 29 Zoll


----------



## Hen_Ren (19. März 2013)

Hier sieht man es auch etwas demoliert (nach dem Zusammenstoß von Robert Mennen beim Cape Epic mit ner Antilope) für ein paar Sekunden aus der Nähe! ;-)
Sieht ganz danach aus, dass das Konzept vom Nerve CF ohne Horstlink-Lager aufs 29er übertragen wird.

Die letzten 5 Sekunden im Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQeuT7ekOhE"]Robert Mennen hits a buck caught on a GoPro - Absa Cape Epic 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Niklas0 (21. März 2013)

Sieht echt sehr klein aus  der Sturz war schon übel! Kam letztens sogar in den Nachrichten


----------



## chantre72 (21. März 2013)

Wenn der Eimer 26'' oder 650B sein sollte, hätte Canyon schon einen Käufer gefunden.


----------



## zett78 (25. März 2013)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Wenn der Eimer 26'' oder 650B sein sollte, hätte Canyon schon einen Käufer gefunden.



bei 1,80m Größe wohl kein 26"


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. März 2013)

Dann fang ich an folgendes Gerücht zu streuen:
Die Teamfahrer um Fabien basteln an einem neuen Enduro für 2014


----------



## Micha382 (25. März 2013)

Und das ist wahr


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. März 2013)

passend zu meinem Vorsatz, ein neues Rad für 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (25. März 2013)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Dann fang ich an folgendes Gerücht zu streuen:
> Die Teamfahrer um Fabien basteln an einem neuen Enduro für 2014




Kein Gerücht 

Bin sehr gespannt


----------



## LukasL (28. März 2013)

Es wird wohl auch ein neues Dirt/Slopestylerad kommen, welches durch Anton Thelander und Thomas Genon mitentwickelt wird!


----------



## baden_biker (30. März 2013)




----------



## Niklas0 (31. März 2013)

LukasL das wird ganz sicher kommen  Thomas Genon chillt sich ja nicht mit dem FRX über die Monster Doubles beim Joyride  baden_biker: danke für das Foto! Die ganzen AL teile da sehen für mich alle gleich aus


----------



## longbike (31. März 2013)

Weiß jemand ob etwas in Richtung 650B Harttail geplant ist?


----------



## sonic00 (31. März 2013)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, das Fully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (2. April 2013)

Hat jemand ne Idee, welche Laufradgröße das ist? Sieht für mich nach 650B aus. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Micha382 (2. April 2013)

WÃ¼rde sagen 29" âº


----------



## sonic00 (2. April 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> WÃ¼rde sagen 29" âº



na hoffentlich


----------



## Twenty9er (3. April 2013)

27,5" kann man aussitzen...wird kurz und schmerzlosð


----------



## oc-tom (12. April 2013)

Netzfund


----------



## sonic00 (12. April 2013)

oc-tom schrieb:


> Netzfund



gefällt mir immer besser, das gute Stück


----------



## hartl7676 (13. April 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus das Fully


----------



## motoerhead (15. April 2013)

kommt da ein nerve cf + vor oder ist es ein nerve cf mit einer 34ger vor? 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/64051922"]The Dudes of Hazzard, Dudeumentary Part 1 - Home Sweet Home on Vimeo[/ame]

so ab 4:50


----------



## un1e4shed (15. April 2013)

Strive CF mit 27,5" Laufräder? Wurde das eh nicht schon irgendwo erwähnt?


----------



## MUD´doc (15. April 2013)

oc-tom schrieb:


> Netzfund



Sieht wie ein eigentlich richtig schöner schlichter Alu-Rahmen aus...
der mit einer Packung ausgespukter Storck Schokoladen-Riesen umwickelt wurde.
 
Au Mann, ich vermisse mittlerweile echt mein GrandCanyon von 2007.
Das war echt ein straighter schnörkelloser und klassischer Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oc-tom (21. April 2013)

Foto aus der ZDF Mediathek vom Cap Epic. Ist das nun 29 oder 27,5Zoll???????


----------



## scratchy996 (22. April 2013)

Es muss ein 29er sein, ein 27.5 würde dem Nerve CF direkte Konkurenz machen.


----------



## Twenty9er (26. April 2013)

Ist ein *29er* Fully
Hoffe der Link funktioniert
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151389872977875&set=a.59170572874.72335.39715877874&type=1


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. April 2013)

Entweder stocken die das Nerve CF auf oder es gibt ein neues LUX


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. April 2013)

Eines steht fest. Wenn Barel mit Canyon ein neues Enduro baut, wird's gekauft


----------



## scratchy996 (26. April 2013)

Ich will ein 120mm Canyon Nerve AL 27.5


----------



## Markdierk (26. April 2013)

flyinglizard schrieb:


> eines steht fest. Wenn barel mit canyon ein neues enduro baut, wird's gekauft



+1


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. April 2013)

Nur wie soll es aussehen?!
Bis zur eurobike ist es noch so verdammt lang...


----------



## Dickie76 (30. April 2013)

Ja wohnt denn keiner in der Nähe von Koblenz und kann mal nach Prototypen Ausschau halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (30. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Eines steht fest. Wenn Barel mit Canyon ein neues Enduro baut, wird's gekauft



Ohne es vorher gesehen zu haben? 

Wer sich ein wenig Gedanken über den Entwicklungszyklus eine neuen bikes macht und sich vielleicht auch nochmal genauer den Hausbesuch bei Canyon anschaut, wird merken dass Barel eigentlich keinen riesigen Einfluss auf ein 2014er Bike haben kann.
Das wird sich auf Test- und Marketingzwecke begrenzen.
Und selbst wenn er dann von Anfang an mehr Einfluss hat: er wird das Rad (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) nicht neu erfinden. Die Jungs bei Canyon haben bisher auch schon nen super job gemacht.

Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich auch über nen torque Nachfolger freuen würde. Am liebsten in 650b. Kumpel hat sich dieses Jahr das sight killer b von norco geholt und ich bin überzeugt. Vor allem bei Rahmengrößen von L aufwärts...


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. April 2013)

Nein, natürlich nicht! 

Warten wir erstmal ab was es geben wird...


----------



## sundawn77 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich denke Herr Barel wird relativ viel Einfluss auf ein neues Enduro-Bike haben und vielleicht verpasst er nem Canyon ja auch mal nen richtig guten Hinterbau.


----------



## johnny blaze (7. Mai 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich denke Herr Barel wird relativ viel Einfluss auf ein neues Enduro-Bike haben und vielleicht verpasst er nem Canyon ja auch mal nen richtig guten Hinterbau.



glaube ich nicht...stellt euch so nen Entwicklungszyklus nicht zu kurz vor. Die 2014er Produkte sind mit Sicherheit schon sehr weit fortgeschritten.
Barel ist erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit bei canyon (oder liege ich da falsch?). Er wird da lediglich test-feedback geben können. Aber grundsätzliche geometrie-und design-änderungen wird es da nicht mehr geben.

canyon arbeitet derzeit sicher schon an den 2015er Modellen. Da wird Barel schon mehr Einfluß haben (theoretisch)

was canyon dann Marketing-technisch für die 2014er Modelle und dem Namen Barel rausholen wird, steht auf nem anderen Blatt


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Mai 2013)

Baranyon


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2013)

Canyel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## Twenty9er (8. Mai 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht...stellt euch so nen Entwicklungszyklus nicht zu kurz vor. Die 2014er Produkte sind mit Sicherheit schon sehr weit fortgeschritten.
> Barel ist erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit bei canyon (oder liege ich da falsch?). Er wird da lediglich test-feedback geben können. Aber grundsätzliche geometrie-und design-änderungen wird es da nicht mehr geben.
> 
> canyon arbeitet derzeit sicher schon an den 2015er Modellen. Da wird Barel schon mehr Einfluß haben (theoretisch)
> ...


 
Ja, so sieht das aus.
Ich bin froh, dass die Bikes nicht innerhalb von ein paar Wochen entwickelt werden.


----------



## sundawn77 (8. Mai 2013)

Wer weiß wielange er wirklich schon dabei ist ;-)


----------



## Marsgesicht (9. Mai 2013)

Was schätzt ihr, gibt es von Canyon für 2014 etwas neues im Endurobereich? Das Strive ist ja nun schon im 3. Jahr. Nach wie vielen Jahren erneuert Canyon in der Regel seine Modelle? Was ist mit Carbon? Lutz Scheffer hat immmerhin im Nerve CF Thread Andeutungen in Richtung 140/150mm gemacht was Carbon betrifft.


----------



## johnny blaze (9. Mai 2013)

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das strive in ner 650B Version kommt. 

das torque ist mit dem Rahmen übrigens schon seit 2010 unverändert. Oder hab ich was verpasst?

und was auch nicht schlecht wäre: XL Rahmen oberhalb vom Nerve. 

Auch wenn man hier immer mal wieder hört, dass man mit 1,96 noch super auf nen L Rahmen passt, sehe ich das anders. Vom gepriesenen "im Bike sitzen" kann da keine Rede sein..

ich bin mit 1,86 und meinem torque in L zufrieden. Aber wenn ich das Norco sight killer B vom Kumpel in XL fahre, weiß ich was wirklich "im bike sitzen" bedeutet..


----------



## Marsgesicht (10. Mai 2013)

Habe noch was gefunden. Wenn es danach geht ist was in der Entwicklung:

"At the first Enduro World Series race at Punta Ala in eight weeks time, will we see you on a developed bike compared to what is available now?

We have the Strive, the 160mm bike, and in Punta Ala we will probably already have the prototype. We are already working on that."

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Fabien-Barel-Signs-for-Canyon.html

Mit Punta Ala dürfte das gemeint sein, oder ?

http://www.superenduromtb.com/en/ca...gio-punta-ala-gr-opening-enduro-world-series/

Dann gibts in einer Woche vielleicht schon neues.


----------



## Dickie76 (10. Mai 2013)

Na das ist doch schon mal was. Bin gespannt.


----------



## manino8 (11. Mai 2013)

Marsgesicht, welchen nerve cf thread meinst du wo 140/150 mm angesprochen werden?


----------



## Marsgesicht (11. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9615996&postcount=92

"Natürlich ersetzt das Nerve CF kein echtes 140/150mm Fahrwerk. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle etwas warten falls das Nerve AM Dir nicht zusagt, "


----------



## manino8 (12. Mai 2013)

Danke. Aber wenn er vom AM spricht vielleicht hat der dann das AL+ als Nachfolger gemeint. Ich hätt ja gern ein ein Nerve CF+ 27,5 AllMountain mit 140/150 mm Federweg, aber das wird wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern  Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Canyon erstmal ein Nerve CF 29 Touren Fully nächstes Jahr 2014 bringt und dann vielleicht 2015 ein Nerve CF 27.5 Touren Fully. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich denke, dass man sich bzgl. der Laufradgrößen bei Canyon irgendwann klar positionieren wird/muss, um so auch entsprechende Effizienzvorteile zu nutzen. So könnte man bspw. ganz klar bzgl. Laufradgröße und Nutzung abstufen: Torque --> 26 Zoll, Strive und AL+ --> 27,5 Zoll, und der Rest nur noch 29 Zoll. Wäre zwar irgendwie krass, würde aber aus Herstellersicht Sinn machen. Ggf. könnte man drüber nachdenken im Bereich der Hardtails statt 29er auch noch einige 26er Modelle anzubieten. Das würde die Komplexität allerdings wieder erhöhen. Die Frage ist, ob man sich dadurch nicht zu viele Kunden "abschneidet", denn schließlich muss man gerade als Versender, der ohnehin schon mit gewissen Vorurteilen kämpfen muss ("Was mach ich, wenn da mal was dran ist...?"), schauen, dass man eine ausreichend große Zielgruppe erreicht.

Wird schon spannend, wie sich die einzelnen Hersteller positionieren.

Welche Radgrößen seht ihr eigentlich als "die Zukunft"? Eine der neuen oder die alte oder eine Mischung von allem?

Dickie76


----------



## mossi-f (15. Mai 2013)

im potfolio von canyon wäre die logische konsequenz ein Nerve CF 29". der fehlt nämlich noch, den 29" gibt es schon bei der grand canyon CF version.


----------



## johnny blaze (15. Mai 2013)

Im Enduro und AM+ Sektor sehe ich 650b als DIE zukünftige Laufradgröße. 
29 Zoll ist zu sperrig m.M.n.
Ausserdem lassen sich die geringeren Federwege bei 29zoll schlechter vermarkten.
Bei hardtails macht das schon mehr Sinn und setzt sich ja auch mehr und mehr durch.

Was mit 26zoll passiert weiß ich noch nicht. Kann mir beides vorstellen: aussterben und 3. Säule neben den anderen beiden Größen.

Aber als Hersteller komplett auf 650b zu verzichten würde sich aus meiner Sicht böse rächen.


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Mai 2013)

26" ist das einzig wahre!


----------



## Twenty9er (15. Mai 2013)

Alban Lakata fährt schon ne ganze Weile auf einem 29er Carbonfully rum...also Nerve CF 29 oder 9.9 etc.
Bin schon gespannt wird sicher nen tolles Geschoss


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Mai 2013)

Es wird ein 27,5 Enduro Fully geben... kommt aus sehr vertraulichen Quellen  *hust* Strive *hust* abgesetzt *hust*


----------



## zett78 (16. Mai 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Alban Lakata fährt schon ne ganze Weile auf einem 29er Carbonfully rum...also Nerve CF 29 oder 9.9 etc.
> Bin schon gespannt wird sicher nen tolles Geschoss



gibt es da Bilder von??


----------



## Twenty9er (16. Mai 2013)

Topeak Ergon homepage - Bilder Cape Epic 2013


----------



## Snakes (16. Mai 2013)

Jemand weiß, ob Torque EX wird immer eine Updates für das Jahr 2014?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Es wird ein 27,5 Enduro Fully geben... kommt aus sehr vertraulichen Quellen  *hust* Strive *hust* abgesetzt *hust*



Hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## Hillside (16. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Es wird ein 27,5 Enduro Fully geben... kommt aus sehr vertraulichen Quellen  *hust* Strive *hust* abgesetzt *hust*



Meine Vermutung wäre, dass 27,5 dann auch für andere Serien kommt. Auch aus Gründen der Mengenvorteile in Einkauf und Lager usw.

Die Frage wäre, ob 27,5 seinen Marktanteil dann eher bei den 26ern oder den 29ern "wildert".


----------



## manino8 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte ja vermutet, dass es zukünftig nur noch 27,5 und 29er geben wird.
Aber zB dieser Ansatz von Liteville deutet schon an, dass die Geschichte noch lange nicht zu Ende ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...gene-empfehlung-zum-thema-laufraddurchmesser/


----------



## scratchy996 (16. Mai 2013)

26" LaufrÃ¤der wird es nur noch in Einsteigerbikes geben, d.h. Bikes die unter 800â¬ kosten.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2013)

Total sinnlos die 26er aussterben zu lassen, es sind die einzigen bikes die man in den alpen verwenden kann.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hillside (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja gerne kreativ, aber ich kann mir ein Aussterben der 26er überhaupt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (16. Mai 2013)

@Boardi05 wenn Canyon sich nicht schlagartig umentscheidet wird es so kommen. Was meinst du warum kaum ein Canyon Mitarbeiter ein Strive fährt? Genau... Rahmen bricht schnell und die Geo, im bezug auf den Hinterbau, ist schrott.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh echt nicht was am Hinterbau schrott sein soll, bin das Strive zwar nur 3 mal gefahren (2 mal Hometrails 2012, 1 mal in Riva 2013) und war echt begeistert, den Berg hoch ja wippt der schon n bissl viel mit, aber runter is der schon super, gefiel mir viel besser als das Swoop oder das Cagua (auch in Riva auf der selben Strecke gefahren).

Wenn das neue Strive bzw. sein Nachfolger n 650er wird, dann werd ich mir wohl noch eins im Ausverkauf bestellen müssen.


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Mai 2013)

Es gibt ja noch das Torque...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2013)

Das bin ich letztes Jahr in Brixen gefahren, damit bin ich überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen, der wohlfühlfatkor war beim Strive viel höher. Das Testival in Brixen is heuer eh schon ende September (also vor dem Ausverkauf von Canyon), werd da dann nochmal Strive und Torque fahren. 
Ich find es trotzdem Schade, dass das Strive ausstirbt.

Welche geo wird der 650er nachfolger haben? Wirds so wie das Torque oder vllt wie das Nerve (da hätte wenigstens n Flaschenhalter platz)?


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Mai 2013)

Das weiß ich leider nicht... Aber das es eins geben wird, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Stellen wir doch mal Vermutungen auf:

- Nerve & Torque Mischung (wird nah ans Strive rankommen)
- Nerve Nachfolger.. leicht veränderte Geo, mehr bergab orientiert
- Strive mit verbessertem hinterbau
- torque mit besserem wohlfühlfaktor
- ganz was anderes

Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2013)

Mal guggn was die noch zusammenbasteln, so langsam brauch ich ein Nachfolger für mein Nerve AM, hat zwar nur ein Jahr aufm Buckel, aber es muss was her, was bergab mehr drauf hat und mehr einstecken kann.


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Mai 2013)

Da bin ich mit meinem Torque glücklich geworden... Das ist wie bei der hammerschmidt, die einen lieben und verehren sie und die anderen packen sich lieber eine wesentlich leichtere 2-Gang Schaltung vorne dran


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Mai 2013)

Brauche auch dringend nen Nachfolger  nach sechs jahren ist mein Nerve ESX langsam am Ende.

Würde mir ein Nerve AL+ mit 650B wünschen. 

Dickie76


----------



## johnny blaze (17. Mai 2013)

dann lehne ich mich mal aus dem fenster und sage, dass das strive 2014 NICHT abgeschafft wird...

sehr wahrscheinlich ne Überarbeitung hin zu 650b. aber abgeschafft i.S.v. komplett raus aus dem Programm und n komplett anderes bike rein: glaube ich nicht.

wenn dann dürfte es jetzt auch nicht den angekündigten Prototypen von barel geben, den er eigentlich in punta alta schon fahren wollte. (was ja erst mal nciht der Fall ist)

oder der prototyp müsste schon das komplett neue bike sein- glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Niklas0 (17. Mai 2013)

Wir werden es hoffentlich erleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (17. Mai 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> dann lehne ich mich mal aus dem fenster und sage, dass das strive 2014 NICHT abgeschafft wird...
> 
> sehr wahrscheinlich ne Überarbeitung hin zu 650b. aber abgeschafft i.S.v. komplett raus aus dem Programm und n komplett anderes bike rein: glaube ich nicht.



Abgeschafft wird es wohl nicht. Sicher umgestaltet. Vielleicht umbenannt.


----------



## Luckboxx (17. Mai 2013)

nachdem ja einige Modelle schon komplett vergriffen sind - ab wann kann man denn in der Regel die Modelle (2014) bestellen?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Mai 2013)

Mitte/Ende Oktober gehn meistens die neuen Modelle online


----------



## Luckboxx (17. Mai 2013)

Danke! Vorgestellt werden sie auf der Eurobike Ende August, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Mai 2013)

Meistens ja, auf der Eurobike gibs die ersten infos zu den neuen Bikes


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Mai 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wo ich es aufgeschnappt habe, aber es war eine Info über Canyons Einstieg in die DH-Rennszene 2015, die nebenbei in einem Interview fiel...glaube ich. DARAUF bin ich mal mega gespannt. Wird es ein neues Bike geben? Welche Fahrer werden ins Boot geholt? Höggscht indressand!


----------



## der-det (17. Mai 2013)

Ein Bild des Carbon Nerve 29 Prototypen:







*Sally Bigham:* It's a prototype carbon nerve 29er....hopefully in production soon!


----------



## un1e4shed (17. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wo ich es aufgeschnappt habe, aber es war eine Info über Canyons Einstieg in die DH-Rennszene 2015, die nebenbei in einem Interview fiel...glaube ich.



Fabien Barel hat das in einem Interview nach seinem Sieg in Riva erwähnt


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. Mai 2013)

Denke mal auch das AL 29 wird als CF nächstes (oder schon dieses) Jahr kommen..., ist ja auch nur logisch nach dem Erfolg mit dem 26er Nerve CF
wobei auch schon das AL 9.9 SL so schnell ausverkauft war und die anderen Modelle teilweise ebenso. Ging dieses Jahr recht schnell mit dem Ausverkauf mancher Modelle, kann mich an kein anderes Jahr erinnern wo ebenso....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (17. Mai 2013)

Wurde der Prototyp, den Fabien ansprach, denn schon in Punta Ala gesichtet?


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Mai 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Fabien Barel hat das in einem Interview nach seinem Sieg in Riva erwähnt



http://www.pinkbike.com/video/311442/

Ab 8:00 Eine knappe Info zum Thema Enduro und Info zu Start DH ab 2015.


----------



## christophersch (18. Mai 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> 26" Laufräder wird es nur noch in Einsteigerbikes geben, d.h. Bikes die unter 800 kosten.



wie kommst du darauf? 



Niklas0 schrieb:


> @Boardi05 wenn Canyon sich nicht schlagartig umentscheidet wird es so kommen. Was meinst du warum kaum ein Canyon Mitarbeiter ein Strive fährt? Genau... Rahmen bricht schnell und die Geo, im bezug auf den Hinterbau, ist schrott.



 du bist echt der Brüller


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

Warum? Hat mir selbst ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter bestätigt. Ich gebe ledeglich das wieder was 1. meine eigenen Erfahrungen sagen und 2. was mir schon etliche Leute bestätigt haben!


----------



## christophersch (18. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Warum? Hat mir selbst ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter bestätigt. Ich gebe ledeglich das wieder was 1. meine eigenen Erfahrungen sagen und 2. was mir schon etliche Leute bestätigt haben!



Tut mir leid, aber das ist Wahrheitsverleumdung. Was hast du denn für Erfahrungen mit dem Strive gemacht?

Wenn man sich ersthaft mit dem Hinterbau des Strives auseinander setzt, die richtigen Einstellungen, nicht zu viel Sag, und den richtigen Dämpfer fährt, dann funktioniert der Hinterbau sogar ausgesprochen gut. Man darf den Hinterbau halt nicht mit einem Superenduro, wie es das Torque ist, vergleichen. Das ist überhaupt nicht gewollt, da ja sonst Konkurrenz im eigenen Haus entsteht. Das Strive soll ja auch für Touren benutzt werden und bergauf nicht zu sehr eingeschränkt sein.

Dass das Hinterbau-System des Strives nicht perfekt ist, ist mir vollkommen klar und das möchte ich auch nicht sagen. Aber den Hinterbau (Geo etc.) und das Rahmenkonzept nun als Schrott zu verurteilen ist echt lachhaft. Tut mir leid

Grüße
_Christopher


EDIT: Ich glaube, du lässt hier einfach zu viel persönlichen Geschmack einfließen. Ich meine, nicht zu letzt wurde ja gerade am Gardasee das Endurorennen bei starker Konkurrenz auf verhältnismäßig schwierigen (verblockten) Strecken gewonnen.


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

Als ich es auf dem Parkplatz bei Canyon Probe gefahren bin, wurde der Dämpfer individuell auf mich eingestellt. Zwar nicht perfekt aber war ok. Als ich 2-3 Bunnyhops gemacht hab und paar mal durchs ''Steinfeld'' bei denen aufm Parkplatz gefahren bin war der Ring zum abmessen des Sags, den ich zuvor ganz runter gemacht hatte, ganz oben. Also ist der Dämpfer bei einer so kleinen Belastung durchgeschlagen.. Den rückt ja keiner von Zauberhand da oben hin. Waren zwar keine Spürbaren Durchschläge aber ich wollte garnicht wissen wie der Hinterbau dann auf Sprüngen verhält. Naja ob das Strive abgesetzt wird oder nicht das werden wir ja dann sehen da muss man sich nicht hier im Forum diskutieren.. jedenfalls nicht in der ''Tonart'' wie ich finde. Sorry aber dein ersten Post ''Du bist echt der Brüller'' hätte man auch netter ausdrücken können, dann wäre ich auch bereit gewesen hier normal zu diskutieren.

EDIT: Ja kann sein dass ich persönlichen Geschmack einfließen lasse. Ich mag den Hintebau halt eher härter. Ich finde halt da hat man beim Strive kaum die Möglichkeit zu.
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (18. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Als ich es auf dem Parkplatz bei Canyon Probe gefahren bin, wurde der Dämpfer individuell auf mich eingestellt. Zwar nicht perfekt aber war ok. Als ich 2-3 Bunnyhops gemacht hab und paar mal durchs ''Steinfeld'' bei denen aufm Parkplatz gefahren bin war der Ring zum abmessen des Sags, den ich zuvor ganz runter gemacht hatte, ganz oben. Also ist der Dämpfer bei einer so kleinen Belastung durchgeschlagen.. Den rückt ja keiner von Zauberhand da oben hin. Waren zwar keine Spürbaren Durchschläge aber ich wollte garnicht wissen wie der Hinterbau dann auf Sprüngen verhält.



Danke für deine Antwort.
Also so wie du den Hinterbau beschreibst, hast du garantiert nicht die richtige Einstellung bekommen. Und vor allem noch den alten, großvolumigeren Dämpfer. Das du deine Erfahrungen jetzt eins zu eins auf den Hinterbau schiebst, halte ich für wenig fair.

Unabhängig davon: 
1: Parkplatz Tests sind bei Luftfahrwerken alles andere als Aussagekräftig,
2: Du darfst, bzw. sollst auf ebener Fläche 95% des Federwegs erreichen können. Allein Durch Körperschwung.
3: Sprünge sind nicht, zumindest bei mir, die größten Belastungen im Fahrwerk. Da gehen Bodenwellen, Stufen und besagte Steinfelder meist viel mehr in den Federweg.

Ich möchte nicht motzig oder belehrend sein, und falls ja, tut mir das leid. Aber wenn ich so vollkommen allgemeine und auch völlig falsche Aussagen wie "26 Zoll wird in Zukunft nur noch an billig- Bikes zu finden sein etc" lese, geht mir dieses Forum einfach dermaßen auf den Keks. Ich mein, da haben sich Ingenieure Jahre lang mit beschäftigt. Da kann man nicht als Hobby Biker das System neu erfinden oder es verurteilen.

Nun gut. schönes WE noch.

_Christopher


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Mai 2013)

Leute, führt die Diskussion um den Strive-Hinterbau doch bitte im Strive Thread oder mit Karl Ranseier!


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, das kann sein. Bin damals noch das 12'er gefahren. Naja wie auch immer.. Habe mich halt ein wenig angegangen gefühlt. Nehme deine Entschuldigung gerne an. Wir werden ja sehen was Canyon 2014 auf den Markt bringt. Falls ich so rüberkam: Sorry.

Naja, back to Topic:

Denkt ihr das Torque wird 2014 neu überarbeitet sein, dass da z.B. noch ein Flaschenhalter irgendwie dranpasst? Bin da mal gespannt. Ich finde das ist der einzigste Nachteil an dem Rad.

Lg


----------



## rmfausi (18. Mai 2013)

Es gibt doch Trinksysteme. Klar, das Vorteile aber auch Nachteile. Bei kleinen Runden kommt eine Trinkflasche in den Rucksack den ich sowieso dabei habe. 

Man wird sehen was Canyon beim Torque für 2014 innovativ verändert.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2013)

und nun gibs bilder zum 650B Strive nachfolger


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

heißes Teil. Sieht dem Strive dennoch kaum ähnlich, wie ich finde.


----------



## zoomer (18. Mai 2013)

Wobei das Unterrohr mal wieder, die Corporate Identity Form des "S"
von Specialized, aufnimmt.


----------



## honesaint (19. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...nyon-enduro-prototyp-gesichtet-ews-punta-ala/


----------



## un1e4shed (19. Mai 2013)

Naja, das wird ein mal eben zusammengebastelter Hauptrahmen sein um die neue Umlenkung zu testen....
Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Oberrohr so bleiben soll...


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (21. Mai 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Naja, das wird ein mal eben zusammengebastelter Hauptrahmen sein um die neue Umlenkung zu testen....
> Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Oberrohr so bleiben soll...



Sehe ich auch so. Das Oberrohr ist zu langweilig und passt nicht in die Canyon design linie. 
Ist nur die Frage ob es der Prototyp für das 650B Strive ist und er noch das strive Oberrohr bekommt (mein tip) oder was komplett neues. 

Dann sollte es halt auch noch in XL kommen und es wird interessant für mich 
Wobei ich bei nem 650b Bike davon ausgehe...


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Mai 2013)

Geiles Teil, das neue 29er Carbon Fully.


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Mai 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> 26" Laufräder wird es nur noch in Einsteigerbikes geben, d.h. Bikes die unter 800 kosten.



Für alle Bikes mit 140MM Federweg oder drunter gehe ich davon auch aus. Also für XC und Marathon auf jeden Fall. Ist es bei Specialized nicht fast schon so?!


----------



## RobG301 (22. Mai 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Das Oberrohr ist zu langweilig und passt nicht in die Canyon design linie.
> Ist nur die Frage ob es der Prototyp für das 650B Strive ist und er noch das strive Oberrohr bekommt (mein tip) oder was komplett neues.
> 
> Dann sollte es halt auch noch in XL kommen und es wird interessant für mich
> Wobei ich bei nem 650b Bike davon ausgehe...



Dito!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. Mai 2013)

ich hoffe Canyon aktualisiert mal das Torque. Weil derzeit ist es irgendwie in der Palette dort und vegitiert vor sich hin. Finde es einfach das bessere Strive!


----------



## Micha382 (22. Mai 2013)

Hier mal noch eins vom Wochenende: KLICK


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

edit


----------



## scratchy996 (22. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch eins vom Wochenende: KLICK



Ist das ein Nerve CF auf der Enduro Strecke ?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf Nerve AM Carbon, die Gabel schaut nach 150mm oder mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2013)

klick und klick und klick


----------



## un1e4shed (22. Mai 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Nerve CF auf der Enduro Strecke ?



Jo, Joe Barnes fährt (teilweise) mit einem Nerve CF die Enduro Rennen. War in Treuchtlingen nebem ihm gestanden und hab sein Bike bewundert


----------



## Micha382 (23. Mai 2013)

Dann müsste er aber schneller sein


----------



## DeLocke (24. Mai 2013)

oc-tom schrieb:


> Netzfund



Ist das oben ein 29er oder ein 650B Hardtail Rahmen?


----------



## Dickie76 (28. Mai 2013)

So, gerade eben die Mail von Canyon mit dem großen Ausverkauf bekommen. Insb. die AL+ und Torque Bikes werden (teilweise) drastisch reduziert. Es steht also zu vermuten, dass hier noch einiges an Beständen in Koblenz (oder wo auch immer) gelagert wird, die nun raus müssen, um dann Platz für den bzw. die Nachfolger zu schaffen.

Hier der Link...

Beim Strive ist nur ein und bei AL+ und Torque fast jedes Modell reduziert.

Demnach folgt hier in diesen Kategorien sicherlich eine Aufrüstung in Richtung 650B. Oder sind die Verkäufe wegen des schlechten Wetters so miserabel, dass man mit Rabatten alle Wartenden (so wie mich ) doch noch überreden möchte, jetzt sofort zuzuschlagen...?

Cheerio

Dickie76


----------



## Dickie76 (28. Mai 2013)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Ist das oben ein 29er oder ein 650B Hardtail Rahmen?



Auf jeden Fall ist es eine dicke Katze im Hintergrund... 

Dickie76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (28. Mai 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es eine dicke Katze im Hintergrund...
> 
> Dickie76





Zu den Schnäppchen: Vielleicht auch mit Hinblick der Konkurrenz (Radon) eins auszuwischen, die ja im August schon ihre Neuheiten für 2014 bringen aber mit ihrem richtigen 160mm Enduro auch noch bis Frühjahr 2014 warten!


----------



## ms303 (28. Mai 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> So, gerade eben die Mail von Canyon mit dem großen Ausverkauf bekommen. Insb. die AL+ und Torque Bikes werden (teilweise) drastisch reduziert. Es steht also zu vermuten, dass hier noch einiges an Beständen in Koblenz (oder wo auch immer) gelagert wird, die nun raus müssen, um dann Platz für den bzw. die Nachfolger zu schaffen.
> 
> Hier der Link...
> 
> ...


 

AL+ 9.0 jetzt kaufen oder auf die 2014er Modelle warten?

Was meint Ihr?

Werden da 2014 Änderungen kommen können, die sich lohnen?


----------



## Vincy (28. Mai 2013)

Kommt drauf an, wann man fahren möchte. Die 2014er Modelle gibt es frühestens im Herbst.


----------



## scratchy996 (28. Mai 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> AL+ 9.0 jetzt kaufen oder auf die 2014er Modelle warten?
> 
> Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Werden da 2014 Änderungen kommen können, die sich lohnen?



Das AL+ 2013 ist neu, ich glaube nicht, dass es sich am Bike vieles ändern wird. Bikes werden teurer jedes Jahr, zum gleichen Preis wird man in 2014 ein Bike mit schechterer Austattung bekommen.


----------



## ms303 (28. Mai 2013)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich kein Rad hätte...

Das 9.0 liegt mir schon lange schwer im Magen.

Die Frage ist nur, ob für 2014 so bahnbrechende Änderungen zu erwarten sind (beispielsweise RockShox-Federelemente wie bei Radon ), dass sich das warten lohnt.

Edit:  ich meine auch auf der Fox-Homepage gelesen zu haben, dass beispielsweise die Dämpfer für 2014 überarbeitet wurden. So was meine ich.


----------



## scratchy996 (28. Mai 2013)

Mich interessiert das 2014 Nerve AL, der Rahmen ist schon 3 Jahre alt. Das 2014 Modell könnte 130mm Federung bekommen, eine neue Geometrie, oder sogar 27.5" Laufräder...


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2013)

Mich reizt das strive grad sehr, 300 nachlass sind auch ganz nice, 3,4k komplett xtr und kashima findet man sonst nirgends.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnny blaze (28. Mai 2013)

an alle, die überlegen ob sie die 2013er Angebote nehmen sollen oder sich das warten auf die 2014er Modelle lohnt:
die Frage kommt JEDES Jahr und NIE kann man es beantworten. Es kann nur orakelt werden was da kommen könnte. Und selbst dann weiß man den Preis erst wenn die bikes im Oktober auf der homepage online gehen.
Und wenn man bei FOX schaut, werden die natürlich schreiben, dass auch 2014 wieder super wichtige Verbesserungen kommen werden. genauso wie jedes Jahr. was sollen sie auch sonst schreiben? 

also wie hier schon geschrieben wurde: wenn ihr unbedingt noch dieses jahr mit nem neuen bike unterwegs sein wollt: schlagt zu.
wenn ihr genauso gut noch warten könnt: wartet. 

Man hört sehr selten, dass jemand viiieeel lieber ein Vorjahresmodell hätte. Wer hätte denn jetzt gern hier und heute ein 2012er Modell?!

ja ok..wahrscheinlich wird sich gleich jemand melden. ist jedenfalls extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass man sich ärgern wird, wenn man wartet.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich finde die '13er Modelle mit ein paar Ausnahmen optisch nicht so ansprechend!! Die Farbkombos sind vorsichtig formuliert "Geschmacksache"! Ich würde die '14er Modelle abwarten!! Es gibt im AM- und Endurobereich viele neue Parts! Die Pike von RS und den Float X von Fox um nur zwei zu nennen! Teurer sind die Sachen schon! Neuentwickelte und überarbeitete Frames sind wieder einen Tick besser!! Beim AL+ kam 2013 die Steckachse und 10 mm Federweg am Hinterbau hinzu! Da bezahlt man halt 200  mehr bei gleicher Ausstattung! Und nicht nur die Frames werden verbessert! Auch die Parts der unteren Preisklasse erhalten zunehmend Updates die bisher der gehobenen Mittelklasse vorbehalten blieben! Sieht man gut im Bereich der Schaltkomponenten!! Und günstige Parts kann man schnell tauschen! Den Rahmen nicht!!!


----------



## manino8 (29. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> ...Also für XC und Marathon auf jeden Fall. Ist es bei Specialized nicht fast schon so?!



Wieso? Würd sagen genau umgekehrt!

Gerade bei diesen zwei Kategorien finde ich die 29er sinnvoll weils besser rollt und lange Distanzen leichter zu bewältigen sind (zumindest gefühlt). Im AllMountain / Downhill Bereich hab ich lieber noch ein 26er weils einfach wendiger und spaßiger ist.

Auch bei Specialized sind es gerade XC / Marathon wo man voll auf 29er setzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (29. Mai 2013)

manino8 schrieb:


> Wieso? Würd sagen genau umgekehrt!
> 
> Gerade bei diesen zwei Kategorien finde ich die 29er sinnvoll weils besser rollt und lange Distanzen leichter zu bewältigen sind (zumindest gefühlt). Im AllMountain / Downhill Bereich hab ich lieber noch ein 26er weils einfach wendiger und spaßiger ist.
> 
> Auch bei Specialized sind es gerade XC / Marathon wo man voll auf 29er setzt.



Genauso hab ichs doch auch gemeint?!


----------



## Crusi (1. Juni 2013)

Enduro 29" ?


----------



## Kette-links (2. Juni 2013)

Hier noch mal ein Foto, was kein Geheimnis mehr ist . 
Coming soon 

Bin scheinbar zu alt um ne vernünftige URL "Bildverlinkung" 
hin zu bekommen . 
(wie Ihr das immer hin bekommt )

Deshalb als Anhang.


----------



## evilesel (2. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal ein 29er Fully das nicht komplett verformt ist ala Scalpel  29 -> verstehe wieso nicht wie man ein Xc Marathon Fully bauen kann  das nicht einmal eine 0.7 Liter Flasche fassen kann  .......


----------



## christophersch (2. Juni 2013)

Crusi schrieb:


> Enduro 29" ?



nein. das kommt ganz bestimmt nicht. 

Ich denke Canyon wird da mit dem neuen Prototypen eher auf den 27,5 Zug aufspringen und den Rahmen lieber in Carbon weiterentwickeln. Mit einem komplett neuen 29er ED würden sie hierzulande (incl. mir) wohl auch zu viele Leute verschrecken. Da ist 27,5" schon deutlich "humaner"..


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Juni 2013)

Neues Lux, neues Lux!! 
Bzw 29er Xc-Fully.... Das Nerve CF können se von mir aus als 27.5er mit 150-160mm bringen.


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Juni 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Neues Lux, neues Lux!!
> Bzw 29er Xc-Fully.... Das Nerve CF können se von mir aus als 27.5er mit 150-160mm bringen.




Canyon wird doch ein neues Enduro bringen, aber was hat das mit dem Nerve zu tun? Enduro und 120 MM Fully sind immer noch 2 paar Schuhe.

Und das Nerve ist gut so wie es ist, wenn ich 2 cm mehr Durchmesser will (was ich nicht will) zieh ich dicke Schlappen drauf und fertig.


----------



## mossi-f (3. Juni 2013)

auf dieser spanischen seite findet ihr noch mehr bilder vom canyon nerve cf 29 prototyp für 2014
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&cl...197&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0,i:159


----------



## mossi-f (4. Juni 2013)

das teil wird nicht etwa wie wir alle vermutet haben nerve cf 29 sondern *Canyon LUX CF heißen!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (6. Juni 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1391416


----------



## evilesel (6. Juni 2013)

Wann ist den der Canyon Media launch ? - letztes Jahr war er  mitte Mai


----------



## kaiserrob (6. Juni 2013)

Sollte demnach ja bald hoffentlich soweit sein.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1391416



Igitt


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Und das Nerve ist gut so wie es ist, wenn ich 2 cm mehr Durchmesser will (was ich nicht will) zieh ich dicke Schlappen drauf und fertig.



Lediglich beim Dämpfersetup des AL+ haben sie voll ins Klo gegriffen!

Was auch immer nächstes jahr rauskommt - Hauptsache beim AL+ ist der Hinterbau vernünftig abgestimmt und nicht so eine Frechheit wie dieses Jahr mit den neuen CTD Dämpfern.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich halt vom dem CTD System eh nix. Bin froh das ich noch ein 12er mit nem Dämpfer ohne den CTD Quatsch habe. Einzig und allein ne Steckachse fehlt! Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (7. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Lediglich beim Dämpfersetup des AL+ haben sie voll ins Klo gegriffen!
> 
> Was auch immer nächstes jahr rauskommt - Hauptsache beim AL+ ist der Hinterbau vernünftig abgestimmt und nicht so eine Frechheit wie dieses Jahr mit den neuen CTD Dämpfern.



Ohne Witz, so langsam hat glaube ich jeder verstanden, dass du mit dem Hinterbau nicht zufrieden bist.
Wenn du nichts neues zu sagen hast, dann lass es doch einfach!


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, so langsam hat glaube ich jeder verstanden, dass du mit dem Hinterbau nicht zufrieden bist.
> Wenn du nichts neues zu sagen hast, dann lass es doch einfach!



Ohne Witz, wenn du fachlich nichts beizutragen hast, dann fahr doch weiter deinen Gurkendämpfer.


----------



## grobi59 (7. Juni 2013)

Ohne Witz, wenn man 1000 mal das Gleiche sagt, kommt auch nur EINE neue Erkenntnis dabei raus.


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, wenn man 1000 mal das Gleiche sagt, kommt auch nur EINE neue Erkenntnis dabei raus.



Beim einen schon, beim andren nicht.


----------



## christophersch (7. Juni 2013)

Haut den Dämpfer einfach auf Maximaldruck und gebt Kette. 

Die meisten Fahrwerks Kritiken sind meiner Meinung nach eh überbewertet...


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Haut den Dämpfer einfach auf Maximaldruck und gebt Kette.



Klar, mit Maximaldruck, ohne Sag - nur das Ding haut noch immer durch. Da hat jemand das Thema Fahrwerksabstimmung verstanden 
Welch seltsame WorkArrounds euch für eine missglückte Dämpferauslegung einfallen ist echt bahnbrechend. Beeindruckend ist, wie ihr eine Firma in Schutz nehmt, die offensichtlich Mist gebaut hat und Euch persönlich angegriffen fühlt.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Klar, mit Maximaldruck, ohne Sag - nur das Ding haut noch immer durch. Da hat jemand das Thema Fahrwerksabstimmung verstanden
> Welch seltsame WorkArrounds euch für eine missglückte Dämpferauslegung einfallen ist echt bahnbrechend. Beeindruckend ist, wie ihr eine Firma in Schutz nehmt, die offensichtlich Mist gebaut hat und Euch persönlich angegriffen fühlt.



Das Thema ist doch schon zu Ende diskutiert worden oder? Warum jetzt nochmal ein Fass aufmachen in einem kompletten falschen Thread dafür? Fakt ist nun mal, dass die meisten Leute das Fahrwerk gut finden, face it and get over it. Ich kauf mir auch keine E-Klasse und reg mich dann auf das das Fahrwerk schwammig ist und ständig ESP einspringt.


----------



## DerMolch (8. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch schon zu Ende diskutiert worden oder? Warum jetzt nochmal ein Fass aufmachen in einem kompletten falschen Thread dafür? Fakt ist nun mal, dass die meisten Leute das Fahrwerk gut finden, face it and get over it. Ich kauf mir auch keine E-Klasse und reg mich dann auf das das Fahrwerk schwammig ist und ständig ESP einspringt.



Ich wollte auch keine Diskussion erwecken.
Lustig wie ihr nur darauf anspringt, also ich hatte Spaß 

Lasst euch keine Bugs für Features verkaufen. Canyon fährt da ne seltsame Linie. 
Nun aber aus den Federn.... 2 Tage, 135km und 3200hm warten


----------



## Vincy (8. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Nun aber aus den Federn.... 2 Tage, 135km und 3200hm warten


 
Meinetwegen kannst noch viel länger wegbleiben. Viele hier werden es dir danken.


----------



## christophersch (8. Juni 2013)

gibt es eigentlich schon Gerüchte/Bilder etc. zu einem neuen Dort/Slopestyle Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (8. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kannst noch viel länger wegbleiben. Viele hier werden es dir danken.



Seltsamerweise fragen mich recht viele User nach dem Setup fürs Al+ und melden sich nach dem Umbau dankbar zurück.
So und nun wieder fachlich werden.... also... nächster Shitstorm bitte!


----------



## christophersch (8. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise fragen mich recht viele User nach dem Setup fürs Al+ und melden sich nach dem Umbau dankbar zurück.
> So und nun wieder fachlich werden.... also... nächster Shitstorm bitte!



Der Großteil der Leute die sich so ein Bike kaufen haben überhaupt kein Grundverständnis wie ein Dämpfer funzt und können ihn dementsprechend auch nicht richtig einstellen.

Nun gut. Lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Niklas0 (8. Juni 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich schon Gerüchte/Bilder etc. zu einem neuen Dort/Slopestyle Bike?




Mit welchem ist eigentlich Thomas Genon auf der Bergline gefahrn? Sollte der Prototyp gewesen sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Sah wenig nach einem Stitched aus.

EDIT: http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...mas-Genon-at-White-Style-2013,49135/sspomer,2 Das vielleicht. Habe leider keine Ahnung aber damit fährt er dieses Jahr schon fast alle Contests und das ist nicht das Stitched!


----------



## DerMolch (8. Juni 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Leute die sich so ein Bike kaufen haben überhaupt kein Grundverständnis wie ein Dämpfer funzt und können ihn dementsprechend auch nicht richtig einstellen.
> 
> Nun gut. Lassen wir das lieber



Ich denke auch - es könnte mehr Leute betreffen als lieb ist.


----------



## christophersch (9. Juni 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Mit welchem ist eigentlich Thomas Genon auf der Bergline gefahrn? Sollte der Prototyp gewesen sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Sah wenig nach einem Stitched aus.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...mas-Genon-at-White-Style-2013,49135/sspomer,2 Das vielleicht. Habe leider keine Ahnung aber damit fährt er dieses Jahr schon fast alle Contests und das ist nicht das Stitched!



Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass das nach wie vor ein ungelabeltes UMF ist. Der Rahmenschnitt sieht zumindest genauso aus...



Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch - es könnte mehr Leute betreffen als lieb ist.



wenn du damit mich meinst, liegst du komplett falsch


----------



## Brauseklaus (11. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1391416


 
Am Reifen vorne ist 650B zu erkennen.....

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das Hinterbau-Design der Radgröße geschuldet ist oder ob das neue 29er GC auch so aussieht.


----------



## Markdierk (11. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht handelt es sich ja aber auch einfach um ein Damenbike, haben die nicht gerne mal so ein Knick?


----------



## RobG301 (13. Juni 2013)

Irgendwas Neues zum "neuen" Strive in 650B?

Hoffe mal Federwege bleiben soweit gleich und es wird ne Version mit dem Float X geben!

Radon rückt leider auch keine Info zum Slide CFK Enduro aus, das ja 160mm vorne und hinten haben soll, also wohl nicht einfach ein überarbeitetes Slide sein wird.


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Juni 2013)

YT als Versender hat ja mit dem Wicked 650b ja schonmal ein trendweisendes Bike vorgelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (14. Juni 2013)

...wenn es sich dazu noch so gut wie das 26er Wicked fährt..!
Nettes Rad, hat mir beim Testen gut gefallen.
YT muss man aber wollen ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (14. Juni 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> ....und es wird ne Version mit dem Float X geben.



So ganz polemisch: Entweder ist der Float-x dann 2015 brauchbar überarbeitet, oder Fox bringt mit dem Marketing-slogan "alles was vorher war ist Schrott" was neues auf den Markt ;-)
Fürs Testen der Fox Federelemente sollte man Geld bekommen, statt teuer dafür zu zahlen ;-)

Und nun los- Feuer frei, Toshi hat was geschrieben ;-)


----------



## christophersch (14. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Und nun los- Feuer frei, Toshi hat was geschrieben ;-)



Du lebst echt für dieses Forum, oder?!
Ne, im ernst. Ich denke schon, dass der Float X ne große Nummer wird. Canyon wird den garantiert verbauen...


----------



## DerMolch (14. Juni 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Du lebst echt für dieses Forum, oder?!
> Ne, im ernst. Ich denke schon, dass der Float X ne große Nummer wird. Canyon wird den garantiert verbauen...



Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht.
Aber ich kann Dich ganz arg beruhigen, ich lebe nicht für dieses Forum.
Allerdings kann ich mir den ein oder anderen Lacher bezüglich so manch niedlichem Post hier nicht ganz verkneifen ;-)


----------



## User60311 (14. Juni 2013)

Der Float X is doch nix anderes wie en DHX Air mit kleiner Luftkammer und dem neuen CDT-Gedöns, oder?

Nehmen wir die Behauptung mal als grobes Faktum, dann muss ich Toshi181 recht geben.
Dafür hab ich net so lange und teure "Entwicklung" gebraucht, um da drauf zu kommen.

Folglich kauf ich mir dann 2014 doch lieber noch en 2ten oder 3ten DHX Air und tune mir den auf mein Bike passend. Kommt viel billiger, macht viel mehr Spass


----------



## Niklas0 (14. Juni 2013)

@christophersch Wenn das mit dem UMF stimmt, mit was fährt dann Thelander?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. Juni 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> @christophersch Wenn das mit dem UMF stimmt, mit was fährt dann Thelander?



Keine Ahnung. Für wen ist der denn letztes Jahr gefahren?
Genon fährt definitiv noch das alte UMF. Das kannst du nachschauen. Canyon arbeitet zwar auch an einem Dirtbike, aber bis die fertig sind fahren Genon und Thelander noch ungelabelte Alt-Bikes.



User60311 schrieb:


> Der Float X is doch nix anderes wie en DHX Air mit kleiner Luftkammer und dem neuen CDT-Gedöns, oder?
> 
> Nehmen wir die Behauptung mal als grobes Faktum, dann muss ich Toshi181 recht geben.
> Dafür hab ich net so lange und teure "Entwicklung" gebraucht, um da drauf zu kommen.



Also die Tests, die ich bisher gelesen habe, waren eigentlich alle pro- Float-X. Wirkliche Kritik gabs an dem Dämpfer da nicht. Natürlich ist es ein Enduro Dämpfer und kein DH-Luftdämpfer. Das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. Dementsprechend kann man ihn auch nicht mit dem alten DHX-Air vergleichen. Eher mit einem Monarch Plus oÄ.


----------



## DerMolch (15. Juni 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> K
> Also die Tests, die ich bisher gelesen habe, waren eigentlich alle pro- Float-X. Wirkliche Kritik gabs an dem Dämpfer da nicht. Natürlich ist es ein Enduro Dämpfer und kein DH-Luftdämpfer. Das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. Dementsprechend kann man ihn auch nicht mit dem alten DHX-Air vergleichen. Eher mit einem Monarch Plus oÄ.



Hallo Christophersch,
NATÜRLICH waren alle Tests Pro- Float-X.
Ich meine dass man solchen Tests nicht wirklich trauen sollte. Wurde jemals wirklich ein Fox Produkt wirklich schlecht getestet? Von einer großen Anzahl an defekten CTD Einheiten der aktuellen Evolution Gabeln mal abgesehen.
Es wird doch immer alles über den grünen Klee gelobt - erstens weil eventuelle getestete Vorserienmodelle wrklich gut gingen, oder warum auch immer. Wirklich bei Tests negativ auffallen, also... so richtig negativ, tun doch lediglich mal die ein oder anderen Nischenprodukte unbekanterer Anbieter. Bist Du zb. die 2012er Fox 32er mal gefahren? Alle super getestet, ich jedoch kennen nicht viele die ihr Material entsprechend einsetzen (was ich Dir anhand deinen Fotos auch unterstelle  ) und mit dem zeug zufrieden sind.
Ich wäre das etwas vorsichtiger, was die Bike-Bravos so schönes suggerieren.


----------



## christophersch (15. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Hallo Christophersch,
> NATÜRLICH waren alle Tests Pro- Float-X.
> Ich meine dass man solchen Tests nicht wirklich trauen sollte. Wurde jemals wirklich ein Fox Produkt wirklich schlecht getestet? Von einer großen Anzahl an defekten CTD Einheiten der aktuellen Evolution Gabeln mal abgesehen.
> Es wird doch immer alles über den grünen Klee gelobt - erstens weil eventuelle getestete Vorserienmodelle wrklich gut gingen, oder warum auch immer. Wirklich bei Tests negativ auffallen, also... so richtig negativ, tun doch lediglich mal die ein oder anderen Nischenprodukte unbekanterer Anbieter. Bist Du zb. die 2012er Fox 32er mal gefahren? Alle super getestet, ich jedoch kennen nicht viele die ihr Material entsprechend einsetzen (was ich Dir anhand deinen Fotos auch unterstelle  ) und mit dem zeug zufrieden sind.
> Ich wäre das etwas vorsichtiger, was die Bike-Bravos so schönes suggerieren.



Naja, was soll ich sagen. Vielleicht bin ich bisher auch einfach die "falschen" Gabeln gefahren. Meine 2012er 40' funktioniert sensationell. Davor bin ich die 2010er 40 gefahren. 
Andere Fox Gabeln, die ich ne Zeit lang gefahren bin: 2012er 36 Float 180 Kashima,
Fox 831,
Fox 36 Van 160,
Und als ich mit dem Sport angefangen habe, bin ich eine 2008er Fox 36 Talas gefahren. Die war auch in Ordnung. Aus heutiger Sicht aber wohl nichtmehr allzu konkurrenzfähig. Da konnte ich damals noch nicht wirklich beurteilen...

Von den Dämpfern kenne ich nur den RC4 und den RP23. Die fand' ich personlich beide auch ziemlich gut. Der RC4 bietet zwar nicht ganz so schönes Feedback, wie mein CCDB, aber er war auch sehr sensibel, hatte ordentlich pop und hat den Federweg schön genutzt. Den würde ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder fahren. Auch wenn ich CCDB verwöhnt bin 

Abschließend: Die Kritiken, die ich bisher über die Gabeln gelesen habe, welche ich persönlich auch gefahren bin konnte ich somit eigentlich immer gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## bodobiker13 (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand von euch was genaueres zur torque frx reihe von 2014? mich interessiert vor allem die geometrie  speziell ob eventuell wenns freerider gibt en lenkwinkel von ca. 66° möglich wär.


----------



## gonzas (15. Juni 2013)

wann werden denn üblicherweise neue modelle vorgestellt und ab wann sind sie dann verfügbar? gibts da erfahrungen aus den vorjahren?


----------



## Markdierk (16. Juni 2013)

http://www.eurobike-show.de/ ende august, verfügbar ab dez/jan 2013 manche modelle auch erst ab märz. (komplizierte, neue modelle)


----------



## Deleted274990 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor der Frage jetzt noch ein 2013 Modell kaufen oder doch noch bis Oktober warten. in wie weit verändern sich die Modelle (in dem Fall Nerve Al+) von Jahr zu Jahr bzgl. Ausstattung, Farbe und Preis. Kann man sagen das kommende Modell ist immer besser ?


----------



## christophersch (17. Juni 2013)

areosol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stehe gerade vor der Frage jetzt noch ein 2013 Modell kaufen oder doch noch bis Oktober warten. in wie weit verändern sich die Modelle (in dem Fall Nerve Al+) von Jahr zu Jahr bzgl. Ausstattung, Farbe und Preis. Kann man sagen das kommende Modell ist immer besser ?



Etwas Definitives wird dir hier wohl niemand sagen können. 

Was man bisher sagen kann ist, dass Canyon für 14' an einem Enduro arbeitet, welches das Strive ersetzen wird. Das wird garantiert potenter, als es das Nerve ist. Und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es annähernd so leicht wird.

Wenn du also zZ ein Rad zum fahren da hast, würde ich warten.


----------



## DerMolch (17. Juni 2013)

Nur kurz eben vor nem Termin:
Das Nerve Al+ soll auch nächstes Jahr eher tourenorientiert abgestimmt sein.
Der Nachfolger vom Strive dann für die etwas sportlichere Gangart.
Aussage gestern in Willingen auf dem Festival.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juni 2013)

Beim Nerve wird sich nicht viel ändern, es hat mit dem Modell 2013 n gutes Update bekommen, was 2-3 Jahre halten wird, 150 vorne hinten, guten Lenkwinkel und ne Steckachse hinten. Es werden halt die 2014er Teile rankommen, aber im großen und ganzen bleibt es sicher gleich, nur halt n bissl teurer (alles andere hätte keinen sinn, Radon und Ghost haben ja auch die gleichen Geodaten)

Beim Strivenachfolger soll es wohl ein 650B Enduro werden, leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (17. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Nur kurz eben vor nem Termin:
> Das Nerve Al+ soll auch nächstes Jahr eher tourenorientiert abgestimmt sein.
> Der Nachfolger vom Strive dann für die etwas sportlichere Gangart.
> Aussage gestern in Willingen auf dem Festival.



Aber genauere Aussagen wurden nicht getroffen?

Na gut, müssen wir noch warten bis zur Eurobike!


----------



## RobG301 (17. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Beim Nerve wird sich nicht viel ändern, es hat mit dem Modell 2013 n gutes Update bekommen, was 2-3 Jahre halten wird, 150 vorne hinten, guten Lenkwinkel und ne Steckachse hinten. Es werden halt die 2014er Teile rankommen, aber im großen und ganzen bleibt es sicher gleich, nur halt n bissl teurer (alles andere hätte keinen sinn, Radon und Ghost haben ja auch die gleichen Geodaten)
> 
> Beim Strivenachfolger soll es wohl ein 650B Enduro werden, leider...



Warum leider?

Die Enduro-Zukunft gehört 650B!


----------



## Deleted274990 (17. Juni 2013)

Wie ist den die grobe Preiserhöhung von Jahr zu Jahr ?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juni 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Warum leider?
> 
> Die Enduro-Zukunft gehört 650B!



Dann wird man in Zukunft in den Alpen wohl leider schieben müssen...


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juni 2013)

areosol schrieb:


> Wie ist den die grobe Preiserhöhung von Jahr zu Jahr ?



Letztes Jahr kostete das Nerve AM mit full XT 2000 (aber ohne Reverb), heuer full XT aber mit Reverb, 2600. Der Yen/Dollarkurs ist heuer aber n bissl besser als letztes Jahr, so 100-200 wirds aber sicher teurer werden.


----------



## RobG301 (17. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dann wird man in Zukunft in den Alpen wohl leider schieben müssen...



Na wollen wir mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen!


----------



## DerMolch (17. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Beim Nerve wird sich nicht viel ändern, es hat mit dem Modell 2013 n gutes Update bekommen, was 2-3 Jahre halten wird, 150 vorne hinten, guten Lenkwinkel und ne Steckachse hinten. Es werden halt die 2014er Teile rankommen, aber im großen und ganzen bleibt es sicher gleich, nur halt n bissl teurer (alles andere hätte keinen sinn, Radon und Ghost haben ja auch die gleichen Geodaten)
> 
> Beim Strivenachfolger soll es wohl ein 650B Enduro werden, leider...



Es sind auf jeden Fall Updates hinzu gekommen, die das Rad wirklich zu einem guten AM machen. Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sind toll, Gewicht und Ausstattung auch!
Über die Thematik mit der Dämpferabstimmung rede ich hier besser nicht mehr.
Da könnte ruhig was getan werden - selbst wenn es nur mitgelieferte Volumenspacer für den RP2 sind ;-)
Aber ich will damit nicht mehr anfangen!!!


----------



## bodobiker13 (17. Juni 2013)

weiß jemand von euch ob auch das torque frx für 2014 grundlegend überarbeitet werden soll oder sich nur ausstattung ändert? geometrie änderungen wären mir egal nur wenns en steilerer lenkwinkel wird würd ichs mir überlegen...


----------



## othu (17. Juni 2013)

die sollen mal lieber das normale torque ein bisschen hübscher und moderner machen und gleich die lager mal ein bis zwei nummern größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (17. Juni 2013)

Meint ihr nicht, dass auch das AL+ auf 650B aufgrüstet werden wird? Bei dem würde es doch wirklich auch Sinn machen, zumal man soweit ich das beurteilen kann ggf. nur kleinere Eingiffe in der Geometrie vornehmen müsste.

Cheerio

Dickie76


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Juni 2013)

Noch was! Falls einer von Canyon mitliest: Bitte bei allen Modellen Stealth als Farbe einführen! Der ganze restliche Kram ist eher grausam, halt Geschmackssache. Aber Stealth bei jedem Bike...oder wollt ihr damit bewusst ein Up-Selling in die teureren Bikes erreichen?


----------



## bodobiker13 (17. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> die sollen mal lieber das normale torque ein bisschen hübscher und moderner machen und gleich die lager mal ein bis zwei nummern größer.



und beim frx en 4gelenker  wär perfekt!


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Juni 2013)

Das FRX ist ein Viergelenker.


----------



## bodobiker13 (17. Juni 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Das FRX ist ein Viergelenker.



wtf? meines wissens nach ist das doch en eingelenker oder nicht?


----------



## othu (17. Juni 2013)

du meinst das strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodobiker13 (17. Juni 2013)

okay also dass das strive en eingelenker mit dieser 270er box ist wusst ich aber das mit dem frx als 4gelenker ist mir neu  umso geiler  weiterer kaufgrund


----------



## christophersch (17. Juni 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch ob auch das torque frx für 2014 grundlegend überarbeitet werden soll oder sich nur ausstattung ändert? geometrie änderungen wären mir egal nur wenns en steilerer lenkwinkel wird würd ichs mir überlegen...



Ich denke, dass das Frs für 2015 grundlegend überarbeitet wird. Der Rahmen ist ja noch sehr aktuell und Canyon scheint sich für 2014 erstmal auf das Enduro-Segment zu konzentrieren.



bodobiker13 schrieb:


> okay also dass das strive en eingelenker mit dieser 270er box ist wusst ich aber das mit dem frx als 4gelenker ist mir neu  umso geiler  weiterer kaufgrund



Das Voltage ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker, so zum Vergleich...

EDIT: wenn das Sitzstreben-Hinterbaugelenk oberhalb der Achse liegt, ist es ein Eingelenker


----------



## Tubatiger (17. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dann wird man in Zukunft in den Alpen wohl leider schieben müssen...



Was ist dir denn mit einem 650B widerfahren?


----------



## bodobiker13 (17. Juni 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Frs für 2015 grundlegend überarbeitet wird. Der Rahmen ist ja noch sehr aktuell und Canyon scheint sich für 2014 erstmal auf das Enduro-Segment zu konzentrieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erklären? ich verstehs irendwie nich


----------



## christophersch (17. Juni 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erklären? ich verstehs irendwie nich



guck dir mal die Hinterbau-Drehpunkte der beiden Rahmen im Vergleich an. Beim Frx liegt das Lager von der Hinterbau-Achse gesehen Richtung Tretlager und beim Voltage über der Hinterbauachse in Richtung Wippe.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juni 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Noch was! Falls einer von Canyon mitliest: Bitte bei allen Modellen Stealth als Farbe einführen! Der ganze restliche Kram ist eher grausam, halt Geschmackssache. Aber Stealth bei jedem Bike...oder wollt ihr damit bewusst ein Up-Selling in die teureren Bikes erreichen?



Und bitte die Farbe "Team" anbieten, in den Farben des Enduro Rennteams!


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Juni 2013)

und endlich mal ein Treuepunktesystem für die Stammkunden von Canyon!


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> und endlich mal ein Treuepunktesystem für die Stammkunden von Canyon!



Canyon-Club-Card


----------



## christophersch (18. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> und endlich mal ein Treuepunktesystem für die Stammkunden von Canyon!



oh ja. Davon könnte ich auch profitieren. Habe meine "alten Bikes" zwar immer ganz gut verkauft bekommen, aber ein Enduro Bike wäre dann mein 5ter Kauf.


----------



## massiv_impact (18. Juni 2013)

War Max Bender da am Wochenende auf einem neuen Torque am Start des Wheels of Speed in Willigen? Hat jemand Bilder von ihm samt Bike?

Achtet mal auf die Neigung der Wippe und auf das Gusset von Sattelrohr zum Oberrohr - sieht nicht nach Serie aus. Oder hat Max eine Sonderanfertigung?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29228


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Juni 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Canyon-Club-Card



so in etwa 



christophersch schrieb:


> oh ja. Davon könnte ich auch profitieren. Habe meine "alten Bikes" zwar immer ganz gut verkauft bekommen, aber ein Enduro Bike wäre dann mein 5ter Kauf.



wird jetzt auch mein 3.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2013)

Lux CF 29er 100mm


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. Juni 2013)

Han isch doch gesagt.


----------



## Dickie76 (20. Juni 2013)

Bild ist weg...


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Juni 2013)

Vlt gabs noch keine Freigabe dafür


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juni 2013)

ich seh das Bild noch, das Bild wurde gestern von mtb-news.de auf FB gepostet

heute hat Canyon Italia auf FB dieses gepostet


----------



## Dickie76 (20. Juni 2013)

Dann liegts an unserer IT


----------



## Captain_Neodym (20. Juni 2013)

Gibt's irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bzgl. Canyon Nerve 29 130mm? Überlege mir gerade ein Canyon Nerve (Nerve 9.9) zu kaufen... Bin allerdings noch skeptisch ob 110/110 mm wesentlich mehr Perofmance bietet als HT 29 mit 100mm bei 2kg weniger gewicht (Grand Canyon 9.9).

Würde ein Nerve 29 mit 130mm kommen, ich wäre sofort dabei!


----------



## RobG301 (21. Juni 2013)

Langsam wirds Zeit für nen paar Infos zum Strive 650B! 

Sonst muss ich ja noch bis zur Eurobike warten! :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juni 2013)

Das wird sicher erst zur Eurobike vorgestellt...


----------



## mossi-f (21. Juni 2013)

fahrbericht lux cf:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/20/canyon-lux-cf-29/


----------



## Dickie76 (24. Juni 2013)

Okay, damit wären die 29er Racer abgehandelt. Insgesamt ne gute Geschichte, auch wenn die Preise noch nicht stehen, wird aber sicherlich teuer...

Wann kommt nun das event für die Spaß-Fraktion?


----------



## Captain_Neodym (24. Juni 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Okay, damit wären die 29er Racer abgehandelt. Insgesamt ne gute Geschichte, auch wenn die Preise noch nicht stehen, wird aber sicherlich teuer...
> 
> Wann kommt nun das event für die Spaß-Fraktion?




Yeah, wann kommt Nerve AL 29 130mm?  Oder noch besser wann kommt Nerve AL CF 29 130?


----------



## christophersch (24. Juni 2013)

Captain_Neodym schrieb:


> Yeah, wann kommt Nerve AL 29 130mm?  Oder noch besser wann kommt Nerve AL CF 29 130?



ähm. Er meinte für die Spaßfraktion. Also Enduro aufwärts  Oder halt Dirtbikes/SS Bikes

EDIT: wie immer ist Ironie schwer zu lesen. Wenn du das also auch meintest, ziehe ich meine Aussage verhalten zurück ..


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Juni 2013)

Captain_Neodym schrieb:


> Yeah, wann kommt Nerve AL 29 130mm?  Oder noch besser wann kommt Nerve AL CF 29 130?



Merkt man bei so Bikes eigentlich noch irgendwas vom Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Neodym (24. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Merkt man bei so Bikes eigentlich noch irgendwas vom Trail?



Wieso sollte man nichts merken?


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Juni 2013)

Captain_Neodym schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man nichts merken?



Wegen den großen Reifen gepaart mit 130 MM FW ergibt Schluckqualitäten wie ein Enduro. Wenn ich jetzt ein gemäßigten Trail damit fahre ist die Spur so ziemlich egal, man kann einfach über alles drüber fahren. Macht doch kein Spaß


----------



## johnny blaze (25. Juni 2013)

ist das ernst gemeint?

wenn Spaß durch das rumhoppeln aufgrund fehlendem Federweg definiert wird, könnten wir ja alle auf starrgabeln und hardtails umsteigen und damit die S0 trails rocken.
Die ganz harten fahren dann mal nen S1 

Späßle! 

kennen keinen trail, der mir mit meinem alten hardtail mehr Spaß machen würde als mit meinem torque.
Fahrspaß definiert sich bei mir halt nicht durch rumhoppeln


----------



## othu (25. Juni 2013)

mein torque fahre ich auf dem hometrail kaum mehr weil der damit doch arg langweilig wird, kann man einfach über alles drüberbolzen.
da nehme ich lieber mein long travel hardtail...


----------



## User60311 (25. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> ..., kann man einfach über alles drüberbolzen.


Ich finds immer sau geil, wenn die Hardtail-Fraktion immer schon kurz davor ist, abgeworfen zu werden; kommste von hinten mit Schmagges angeballert und fliegst einfach nur durch die "Sektion"


----------



## Captain_Neodym (25. Juni 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wegen den großen Reifen gepaart mit 130 MM FW ergibt Schluckqualitäten wie ein Enduro. Wenn ich jetzt ein gemäßigten Trail damit fahre ist die Spur so ziemlich egal, man kann einfach über alles drüber fahren. Macht doch kein Spaß



Ja kommt drauf was man fährt bzw. fahren möchte. Auf gemäßigten Trails stimmt das sicherlich und Spaß macht ein Hardtail auch! Hab ja selber lange HT mit 100mm gefahren. Ein Nerve mit 130mm als 29 wäre aber ein super AM mit dem man schnellere und gröbere Trails fahren kann und zudem noch rel. schnell den Berg hinauf kommt (Vgl. Specialized Stumpjumper etc.). Grade im Mittelgebirge bieten sich diese Bikes an, da es hier eben nicht so lange Trails gibt und viel Strecke gefahren wird. Ist natürlich kein Bike um Marathons (Trail) zu fahren, das ist klar.


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Juni 2013)

Captain_Neodym schrieb:


> Ja kommt drauf was man fährt bzw. fahren möchte. Auf gemäßigten Trails stimmt das sicherlich und Spaß macht ein Hardtail auch! Hab ja selber lange HT mit 100mm gefahren. Ein Nerve mit 130mm als 29 wäre aber ein super AM mit dem man schnellere und gröbere Trails fahren kann und zudem noch rel. schnell den Berg hinauf kommt (Vgl. Specialized Stumpjumper etc.). Grade im Mittelgebirge bieten sich diese Bikes an, da es hier eben nicht so lange Trails gibt und viel Strecke gefahren wird. Ist natürlich kein Bike um Marathons (Trail) zu fahren, das ist klar.



Ja ok, für Mittelgebirge und Alpen find ichs OK, allerdings wirds bei Serpentinen dann auch schon wieder eng. Da muss man technisch auch wieder sehr gut sein um so ein großes Ding zu versetzen. Aber für die Trails die bei mir in der Nähe sind einfach way too much. Dann lieber direkt ein 26" mit viel FW, damit kann man wenigstens noch in den Bikepark. 

Aber für die glücklichen die viel in den Alpen unterwegs sind sicherlich nett, die beneid ich sowieso.


----------



## Captain_Neodym (26. Juni 2013)

Wenigstens noch in den Bikepark... 26er mit viel Federweg... häh? Sorry aber ich glaube du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem was du schreibst. Erkundige dich mal wofür ein 130er 29er zu gebrauchen ist. Das ist ne völlig andere Bike Kategorie wie Enduro oder Bikepark Bikes. Erst fahren, dann urteilen.


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Juni 2013)

Captain_Neodym schrieb:


> Wenigstens noch in den Bikepark... 26er mit viel Federweg... häh? Sorry aber ich glaube du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem was du schreibst. Erkundige dich mal wofür ein 130er 29er zu gebrauchen ist. Das ist ne völlig andere Bike Kategorie wie Enduro oder Bikepark Bikes. Erst fahren, dann urteilen.



Geb dich nicht selber auf. Lern LESEN und schreiben  Les doch erstmal was ich schreibe bevor du dir Zeit nimmst irgendwas zu antworten und mir was unterstellst was ich nie geschrieben habe.


----------



## admiralawesome (26. Juni 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29228/hd?qc=hd
Sorry das ich ein Video mit einer so schrecklichen Musik gepostet habe. 
Am ende des Videos ist ein FRX zu sehen. 
Sehe jetzt aber nur einen Unterschied zum 2013er. 
Die Strebe die das Sitzrohr und das Oberrohr verbindet fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Juli 2013)

Spyshot vom FRX


----------



## admiralawesome (3. Juli 2013)

Wird direkt gekauft!
Hoffentlich gibt es die dieses Jahr noch!


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Juli 2013)

Is wahrscheinlich wie jedes Jahr!! Bestellbar ab Sep und lieferbar ab Dez / Jan


----------



## Twenty9er (3. Juli 2013)

Bikes mit neuem Rahmen sind normalerweise nur vorbestellbar...


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Juli 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Bikes mit neuem Rahmen sind normalerweise nur vorbestellbar...



Steht doch oben!!


----------



## Twenty9er (4. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Steht doch oben!!


"Wahrscheinlich" hast du geschrieben...
Ich hab die Aussage bestätigt. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## kurt1 (4. Juli 2013)

hi

weiss jemand ob es das Nerve CF oder AL in 27,5 zoll geben wird?

Kurt


----------



## ms303 (4. Juli 2013)

Das weiß wohl zur Zeit nur Canyon selbst...

Mich würde es auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## Braunbaer (4. Juli 2013)

kurt1 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> weiss jemand ob es das Nerve CF oder AL in 27,5 zoll geben wird?
> 
> Kurt



Ich schau mal in meine Glaskugel...

Das AL gibt es schon in 29" und verkauft sich gut, es wäre eher zu vermuten, dass die 26"-Version ganz ausstirbt. Das CF wird auch eher in 29" erscheinen.

27,5" könnte ich mir eher beim Strive oder AL+ vorstellen, die Mitbewerber machen es ja auch so. Mal sehen, wer nä. Jahr überhaupt noch 26" anbietet... verstehen kann ich's ja nicht, diesen 27,5"-Hype.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (5. Juli 2013)

So schwer ist es ja nun nicht gerade, die Bikeindustrie versucht den Umsatz hochzuschrauben, denen die auf keinen Fall ein 29er wollen und das gute alte 26er fahren knallt man halt ein Mittelding hin. Da dachten die sich, hey es gibt doch noch diese 27,5er, vermarkten wir die einfach und verkaufen sie als die Neuerfindung des Rads.


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Juli 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Ich schau mal in meine Glaskugel...
> 
> Das AL gibt es schon in 29" und verkauft sich gut, es wäre eher zu vermuten, dass die 26"-Version ganz ausstirbt. Das CF wird auch eher in 29" erscheinen.
> 
> 27,5" könnte ich mir eher beim Strive oder AL+ vorstellen, die Mitbewerber machen es ja auch so. Mal sehen, wer nä. Jahr überhaupt noch 26" anbietet... verstehen kann ich's ja nicht, diesen 27,5"-Hype.



Wer genau hypt 27,5 denn? Das passiert doch nur hier im Forum, diese endlos langen Diskussion darüber. 

Die Hersteller gehen jedenfalls nicht in eine Produktdemo hin und sagen ok, unser 2014er hat jetzt 27,5 Zoll, das wars. Ich sag immer es ist nur ein Detail von vielen. Wenn die Hersteller denken das 27,5 Zoll mehr Vorteile bringt als Nachteile für ein großteil der Fahrer dann es ist doch ihr gutes Recht oder sogar ihre Pflicht neue Bikes in diesem Format anzubieten. Wer am Nerve unbedingt 27,5 Zoll will soll halt vorne eine neue Gabel kaufen und dann vorne umrüsten und hinten 26 Zoll lassen.


----------



## kurt1 (6. Juli 2013)

in der neuen Bike ist nur das neue 29 Lux drin.
Sieht wohl so aus, dass es das 26 Nerve CF noch ein Jahr gibt.

Ich bin mal gespannt wann bei Canyon der 27,5 Zoll Hype anfäng.


----------



## Tomorrow1 (6. Juli 2013)

Spyshot vom FRX: das Ding ist speihässlich. Ich würde es nicht fahren, wenn ichs von Canyon geschenkt bekäme.


----------



## christophersch (7. Juli 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Spyshot vom FRX: das Ding ist speihässlich. Ich würde es nicht fahren, wenn ichs von Canyon geschenkt bekäme.



ja, ja...


----------



## Tomorrow1 (7. Juli 2013)

Das zwischen dem Dämpfer und dem Oberrohr kein Blatt Papier passt, ist eine Glanzleistung der Canyon-Ingenieure? Auf mich wirkt das Ganze eher wie, da wurde was passend gemacht was nicht passen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (7. Juli 2013)

man munkelt, dass das Oberrohr genau dort eine Delle hat, wo der Dämpfer sitzt.
Es müsste also genug Platz sein.
Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass nachdem 2012 die Dämpfer je nach Modell und Rahmengröße eingebaut werden mussten, dass das 2013 nicht berücksichtigt wurde.


----------



## christophersch (7. Juli 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Das zwischen dem Dämpfer und dem Oberrohr kein Blatt Papier passt, ist eine Glanzleistung der Canyon-Ingenieure? Auf mich wirkt das Ganze eher wie, da wurde was passend gemacht was nicht passen will.



Was treibst du dich hier eigentlich rum, wenn du nur meckern kannst und keinerlei Interesse an dem Produkt, noch an einer vernünftigen Diskussion hast?

Nicht zuletzt kannst du den Platz, welchen der Dämofer hat anhand der Fotos nicht beurteilen. Die Oberrohre der 2012er und 2013er Modelle waren zudem unterseits eingehöhlt...


----------



## konahoss90 (18. Juli 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72855868.67392.182053298479576&type=1&theater

joes neues Torque DHX


----------



## Freakrr (18. Juli 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...253314.-2207520000.1374148141.&type=3&theater

Bild von Thomas Genon


----------



## mssc (18. Juli 2013)

In meinem Fotoalbum gibts auch ein paar Details davon...


----------



## Micha382 (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich mir das neue Torque und die neuen Bikes von Rose anschaue frage ich mich ob sie da zusammen getüftelt haben ;-)


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Juli 2013)

Geht mir genauso!!!'


----------



## TimoSimai (22. Juli 2013)

Torque DHX von Fabien Barel


----------



## TimoSimai (22. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie hässlich,oder?


----------



## ASQ (22. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Irgendwie hässlich,oder?



Zumindest die Farbkombi,, in Schwarz Gold machts kein schlechten eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (26. Juli 2013)

Hier noch mal das neue Strive oder so ð

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1431731


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. Juli 2013)

Mal sehen ob es, wie bei andern Herstellern, eine Team-Version für uns Endkunden geben wird


----------



## christophersch (26. Juli 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal das neue Strive oder so ð
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1431731
> 
> ...



Also ich finds verdammt geil. Genau das, was ich brauche zwischen "Stitched" und "Flashzone"...


----------



## Niklas0 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja sieht mega geil aus.. Die umlenkung werden die nur abdecken damit es während der zeit zur patentierung keiner abguckt  scheint wohl was sehr besonderes und neues zu sein! Man darf gespannt sein und bleiben


----------



## TimoSimai (27. Juli 2013)

Kommt aber nicht dieses Jahr.


----------



## johnny blaze (27. Juli 2013)

@ TimoSimai

Woher aus Ratingen kommst du? Ich glaube ich hab dich schon ein paar mal mit deinem torque den Freiligrathring runter fahren sehen.

Sorry fürs OT ;-)


----------



## christophersch (27. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Kommt aber nicht dieses Jahr.



Meinst du das 27,5" Strive für 2014?


----------



## TimoSimai (27. Juli 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> @ TimoSimai
> 
> Woher aus Ratingen kommst du? Ich glaube ich hab dich schon ein paar mal mit deinem torque den Freiligrathring runter fahren sehen.
> 
> Sorry fürs OT ;-)



Ich komm aus Ratingen Süd
Könnte hinkommen da fahr ich oft lang


----------



## TimoSimai (27. Juli 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Meinst du das 27,5" Strive für 2014?



Genau,

ist ein Enduro Prototype.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat bei Canyon nachgefragt und Die meinten, das es auf 
der Eurobike noch nicht präsentiert wird.
Aber das Strive wird es wohl noch weiter geben.
Vielleicht kommt ja eins in Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0711 (28. Juli 2013)

Gibt es was neues zu dem 2014er "Lux" Prototype?

Ich möchte im kommenden Jahr wieder einsteigen und wenn dann interessiert mich dieses Bike.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## RobG301 (29. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> ist ein Enduro Prototype.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat bei Canyon nachgefragt und Die meinten, das es auf
> ...



Das wäre ja schade, wenn es erst im nächsten Jahr dann verfügbar sein wird! Dachte vorbestellen ab Oktober und Lieferung dann Dezember wie sonst auch bei den Neuheiten! :-(

Aber vllt muss man noch letzte Schwierigkeiten ausmerzen!


----------



## TimoSimai (29. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schade, wenn es erst im nächsten Jahr dann verfügbar sein wird! Dachte vorbestellen ab Oktober und Lieferung dann Dezember wie sonst auch bei den Neuheiten! :-(
> 
> Aber vllt muss man noch letzte Schwierigkeiten ausmerzen!




Richtig schade.
Bin ja gerade auf der Suche nach einem Enduro.
Da wäre das neue genau richtig.
Jetzt wirds wahrscheinlich ein Strive,was mir von der Optik auch besser gefällt 
Hab nur Bedenken das der Hinterbau wieder zu weich ist


----------



## RobG301 (29. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Richtig schade.
> Bin ja gerade auf der Suche nach einem Enduro.
> Da wäre das neue genau richtig.
> Jetzt wirds wahrscheinlich ein Strive,was mir von der Optik auch besser gefällt
> Hab nur Bedenken das der Hinterbau wieder zu weich ist



Das mit dem Hinterbau ist nen Vorurteil das oft gestreut wird!

Richtig eingestellt und eventuell noch nen anderen Volumenspacer im Dämpfer und dann passt das! 
Auf jeden Fall wippt es kaum im Wiegetritt, wie es andere Bikes tun!

Mit nem Strive macht man auf jeden Fall nichts falsch! Am besten noch selbst abholen vor Ort wenn möglich und auf sich einstellen lassen!

Bin allerdings gespannt was Canyon besser machen will! 

Die Form des Rahmen zu übertreffen oder zu steigern wird schwer! 

Denke wird allein um den Hinterbau gehen, dass der noch sensibler wird, daher auch die Geheimniskrämerei und die tarnende Abdeckung der neuen Anlenkung bei Rennen!


----------



## TimoSimai (29. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hinterbau ist nen Vorurteil das oft gestreut wird!
> 
> Richtig eingestellt und eventuell noch nen anderen Volumenspacer im Dämpfer und dann passt das!
> Auf jeden Fall wippt es kaum im Wiegetritt, wie es andere Bikes tun!
> ...



Danke für die Tipps!

Ich werde mir den neuen Cane Creek DB Air CS holen da hat
man genug einstellmöglichkeiten

Canyon hat ein Patent auf dem neuen Dämpfersystem.
Hab was von hydraulischer Veränderung der Dämpferprogression gehört...


----------



## RobG301 (29. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> 
> Ich werde mir den neuen Cane Creek DB Air CS holen da hat
> man genug einstellmöglichkeiten
> ...



Und der passt ins Strive?

Naja bin gespannt! Herstellerspezifische Dämpfer wie bei Scott müssen nicht unbedingt immer gut sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoSimai (29. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Und der passt ins Strive?
> 
> Naja bin gespannt! Herstellerspezifische Dämpfer wie bei Scott müssen nicht unbedingt immer gut sein!




Oh jetzt wo du es sagst.
Das könnte schon eng werden mit den Piggy


----------



## TimoSimai (29. Juli 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1433493

Ist das nicht der Canyon Enduro Prototyp ohne Abdeckung ?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2013)

Also ich war ja am Kronplatz, aber das Bike is mir nicht aufgefallen. Glaub nicht, dass es n Canyon is, die haben alle Mavicfelgen. Der Dämpfer is aber interessant, n Float X ohne Kashima.

Der CaneCreek wird nicht ins Strive passen, da is echt sauwenig Platz


----------



## TimoSimai (29. Juli 2013)

Das Unterrohr ähnelt dem des Prototypen aber schon sehr.
Und man könnte sich vorstellen,dass die Kinematik unter der Abdeckung so aussieht.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2013)

Der Prototyp vom Barrel hat aber genau das selbe unterrohr wie das Strive, also diese Kurve, das auf dem Bild geht grad runter, ich glaub nicht, dass das n Canyon ist.

Unter der Abdeckung wird es aber so aussehen, ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, dass Canyon nur den Dämpfer verheimlichen will und nicht den Rockerarm.


----------



## TimoSimai (29. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Prototyp vom Barrel hat aber genau das selbe unterrohr wie das Strive, also diese Kurve, das auf dem Bild geht grad runter, ich glaub nicht, dass das n Canyon ist.
> 
> Unter der Abdeckung wird es aber so aussehen, ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, dass Canyon nur den Dämpfer verheimlichen will und nicht den Rockerarm.




Mal schauen. 

Hoffentlich ändert Canyon das Oberrohr noch.

Wird aber bestimmt noch mal bearbeitet wenn es schon dieses Jahr nicht rauskommt.

Schade das Canyon das so verheimlicht


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2013)

Mal gugge was noch passiert, Radon hat ihr 650B Enduro ja schon vorgestellt, da is sehr interessant, dass sie gleich zu Carbon gegangen sind. Canyon muss einfach ein 650B Bike für 2014 rausbringen, ansonsten werden die viele Kunden verlieren, sind ja viele die so n 650er wollen...

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Captain_Neodym (29. Juli 2013)

Hab mal hier gelesen irgendwo, dass es so ein Verstell-Dingens an der Wippe geben wird mit Verstellung vom Lenker. Das ändert die Position der oberen Dämpferaufnahme. Es gibt auch eine Gebrauchsmusterschrift von Canyon dazu. Ist auch sehr einfach auf Depatis zu finden -> DE2011 104 974 U1. Aber keine Ahnung, ob es etwas damit zu tun hat. Hab ich hier irgendwo aufgeschnappt.


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mal gugge was noch passiert, Radon hat ihr 650B Enduro ja schon vorgestellt, da is sehr interessant, dass sie gleich zu Carbon gegangen sind. Canyon muss einfach ein 650B Bike für 2014 rausbringen, ansonsten werden die viele Kunden verlieren, sind ja viele die so n 650er wollen...
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube



Ja Canyon wird auf jeden Fall was Besseres als das Radon bringen!

Das Radon ist zwar CFK hat aber z.B. nur 1/3 der Züge innenverlegt!

650B wird das "neue" Strive sein!


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1433493
> 
> Ist das nicht der Canyon Enduro Prototyp ohne Abdeckung ?



Sieht eher von den Formen wie ein BMC aus. In der Gondel steigt ja auch grad ein anderer mit BMC-Radel aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (30. Juli 2013)

Hm, wer und was ist denn das? Machen die das jetzt alle wie Canyon?


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Juli 2013)

Sind wohl nicht die gleichen Räder...


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Juli 2013)

Hab den Link mit dem Patent im Punta Ala Thread wiedergefunden.

Geht wohl um ne hydraulische Verstellung der Kinematik. Ob das nun für das kommende Strive gedacht ist, ein anderes Bike oder die Idee schon wieder verworfen wurde, weiß man nicht. Die Anmeldung des Patentes liegt auch schon etwas zurück.

https://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisN...ent=treffer&action=pdf&docid=WO002013029928A1


----------



## Koni2222 (30. Juli 2013)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Hm, wer und was ist denn das? Machen die das jetzt alle wie Canyon?







#6  Auch am Kronplatz war wieder der Canyon Prototyp zu sehen, diesmal fuhr ihn der Ingenieur Vincenz Thoma


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juli 2013)

Koni2222 schrieb:


> #6  Auch am Kronplatz war wieder der Canyon Prototyp zu sehen, diesmal fuhr ihn der Ingenieur Vincenz Thoma



Da erkennst ja sogar das Canyon Logo am Sattelschnellspanner!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Wieso hab ich den nicht gesehen....


----------



## othu (30. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja Canyon wird auf jeden Fall was Besseres als das Radon bringen!



kleines (oder größeres...) fanboy problem? will man bei deinem nick gar nicht glauben, was hat cube gemacht das du dir einen neuen fetisch gesucht hat


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juli 2013)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Sind wohl nicht die gleichen Räder...



Ist das nicht der BMC-Prototyp? Sieht verdächtig so aus!

Vor allem nen anderes Unterrohr, als auch die Sattelabstützung wie beim aktuellen Strive als das offene Dreieck wie beim Torque und beim Canyon Enduro Prototypen!


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juli 2013)

Jede Wette das der Float x unter dem Müllsack versteckt is! Die Anlenkung wird vermutlich ähnlich wie die des Nerve AL sein! Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Das Bike mit der Nummer 48 schaut fast komplett gleich aus wie das Radon 650B Enduro. 

Fraglich is, wieso n Float X verstecken, da is ja schon alles bekannt...


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juli 2013)

Verstecken wollen se bestimmt die Anlenkung ...


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das Bike mit der Nummer 48 schaut fast komplett gleich aus wie das Radon 650B Enduro.
> 
> Fraglich is, wieso n Float X verstecken, da is ja schon alles bekannt...



Ist aber das Canyon!

Das Radon hat nen anders geformtes Unterrohr!

Ja wird was Anderes sein, als "nur" nen Float X!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ist aber das Canyon!
> 
> Das Radon hat nen anders geformtes Unterrohr!
> 
> Ja wird was Anderes sein, als "nur" nen Float X!



Hab ich auch gesehen dass es n Canyon is, aber es schaut gleich aus (wie eigentlich alle 650B Enduros)


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juli 2013)

Float x!!! Jede Wette!! Versteckt wird die Anlenkung und nicht der Dämpfer!!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen, dass die so ne verstellbare Anlenkung haben, aber vllt hamse den Rockerarm neu erfunden. In nem Monat auf der Eurobike werden die das Bike sicher zeigen, müssense ja, 2014 ohne 650B anzutreten verkraftet Canyon nicht, da rennen die Kunden alle zu Radon und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (30. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen, dass die so ne verstellbare Anlenkung haben, aber vllt hamse den Rockerarm neu erfunden. In nem Monat auf der Eurobike werden die das Bike sicher zeigen, müssense ja, 2014 ohne 650B anzutreten verkraftet Canyon nicht, da rennen die Kunden alle zu Radon und co.



Na wenn man den Aussagen mancher im Forum glaubt, wird es auf der Eurobike nicht gezeigt, wobei ich finde das ne herbe Enttäuschung wäre!


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der BMC-Prototyp? Sieht verdächtig so aus!
> 
> Vor allem nen anderes Unterrohr, als auch die Sattelabstützung wie beim aktuellen Strive als das offene Dreieck wie beim Torque und beim Canyon Enduro Prototypen!



Ja, das Rad auf dem Photo am Lift sieht sehr nach BMC aus. z.B.Form des Unterrohr und Oberrohr nahe an den aktuellen Trailfox, aber insbesondere der Hinterbau siehst recht eindeutig nach dem APS von BMC aus > Kein Horstlink, Gelenk/Wippe am Tretlager, Verbindungsstrebe zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe (nah am Sitzrohr linke Seite)


----------



## duesi_I (30. Juli 2013)

Da hat Kaltumformer recht, ist wohl ein BMC, habe die Startnummer bei den
Ergebnissen vom Kronplatz Rennen gecheckt, Name des Fahrers ist mir entfallen
aber er gehört zum BMC -Team.


----------



## TimoSimai (30. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht das Canyon dieses Jahr das neue Enduro nicht vorstellt.
Gerade jetzt wo das Canyon Factory Enduro Team so gut dabei ist.


----------



## mssc (31. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht das Canyon dieses Jahr das neue Enduro nicht vorstellt.
> Gerade jetzt wo das Canyon Factory Enduro Team so gut dabei ist.



Sind doch nur Gerüchte, vielleicht kommts ja eh... nur keine Panik...


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht das Canyon dieses Jahr das neue Enduro nicht vorstellt.
> Gerade jetzt wo das Canyon Factory Enduro Team so gut dabei ist.



Ja eben, mach dir mal keinen Kopf!

Wenn du bei Canyon anrufst sagt dir eh der Eine so, der Andere so!

Offiziell wissen die ja noch nichts und man soll die Eurobike abwarten!
Also tun wir das doch einfach!

Wo ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen kann ist, dass sich die meistne 650B Enduros bisher vom Rahmenkonzept (Sattelstützenabstützung mal aussen vor) stark ähneln!


----------



## Caspar720 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich denke nicht dass Canyon sich den Run auf die 650B Enduros 2013/2014 entgehen lassen wird.

Sollte Canyon sein neues Enduro dieses Jahr aber wirklich nicht bringen, wirds bei mir wohl auch ein anderer Hersteller werden.


----------



## konahoss90 (31. Juli 2013)

Für alle, die den Link überlesen haben...


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Interessant!!! Das ist also das Geheimnis!! Die obere Dämpferaufnahme kann in verschiedene Positionen gestellt werden! Na jetzt is die Katze aus dem Sack! Jetzt können die sich die Geheimnistuerei sparen!


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Wurde schon ende März mal gepostet, aber ob die wirklich so was in Serie bringen is schon fraglich, Wartungsaufwand is da sicher nicht ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Hm ... Is doch nix zu warten! Is doch nix gelagert! Is doch ähnlich wie ein Trackflip! Aufschrauben und Dämpferaifnahme an die gewünschte Position schieben und wieder zuschrauben!! So stell ich mir das vor! Oder?


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

Danke, ließ sich bei mir nicht öffnen!

Sieht interessant aus, aber frage ist, echt ob es funktioniert und wieviel Wartung nötig sein wird um es am funktionieren zu halten!

Spricht wieder fürs aktuelle Strive!


----------



## ms303 (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hm ... Is doch nix zu warten! Is doch nix gelagert! Is doch ähnlich wie ein Trackflip! Aufschrauben und Dämpferaifnahme an die gewünschte Position schieben und wieder zuschrauben!! So stell ich mir das vor! Oder?


 
Sehe ich anders.

Da geht doch eine Leitung (Punkt 44) oder so etwas zu dem "Verschiebeelement" (Punkt 36).

Außerdem steht da noch: Zur Veränderung der Fahrwerkscharakteristik ist ein Verschiebeelement (36) zum Verschieben des ersten Verbindungspunktes (30) vorgesehen. Die Arretierung des Verschiebeelements (36) erfolgt mit Hilfe eines Betätigungselements (46).

Dieses Betätigungselement ist auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen.

Daher stelle ich mir vor, dass man das vom Lenker aus verstellen kann.


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

Gerade die neue WOMB bekommen. Auf seite 26:









Leider keine Info, wann die Räder denn kommen....


----------



## TimoSimai (31. Juli 2013)

Ohh Mann ich glaub es wird dieses Jahr kein Canyon.
Das ist es also,das 650er von Canyon?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Schaut schon ganz schick aus das Teil, bsonders die Shimanoscheiben gefallen, vllt gibs nun endlich Shimanobremsen


----------



## ms303 (31. Juli 2013)

Sind die Bremsscheiben von der (Lauf-)Richtung denn so richtig drin? 

Ich meine, meine Scheiben sind andersrum eingebaut... 

Oder liegt das am Bild?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Hast recht, die sind falsch rum montiert...


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Juli 2013)

Technisch gesehen ja, ob das Shimano so will weiss ich nicht.
Finde es generell auch hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Die gesamte Bremsanlage schaut sehr nach XTR Trail aus. 
Das Bike auf dem Bild dÃ¼rfte die 4k â¬ sicher sprengen, Schaut nach komplett XTR, Carbonkurbel und Carbon LRS von E.13 aus...


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bin enttäuscht!

Hoffentlich wird das Strive wirklich weitergebaut und man bringt ne Enduro Team Version, weil dann will ich das Dekor, weil schwarz/schwarz sieht so trist aus, auch mit nem gold/schwarzen Vorbau und goldenen Lenker!


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> ... Daher stelle ich mir vor, dass man das vom Lenker aus verstellen kann.



Bitte nicht bös sein, aber das glaubste jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass sich die Dämpferaufnahme vom Lenker aus verstellen lässt! Die Aufnahme is normalerweise fest mit dem Rahmen verschweißt und jetzt verstellt man die Dämpferaufnahme per Remote oder wie?? Never!!! Sram Trigger, Shimano Bremshebel, Kind Shock Remote und Remote für die Dämpferaufnahme??? Dann noch eine Lupine und ein Garmin drauf!!! Dann reicht der 800er nicht mehr!  Die Dämpferaufnahme "muss" bombenfest sitzen und drum kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie diese per Knopfdruck mit Fingerkraft in 2 Sekunden die Position wechselt! Ich glaub das es ähnlich wie beim Trackflip funktioniert! Die Nr. (46) aus dem Patent könnte auch ein von Canyon entwickeltes Werkzeug sein! Oder ein einfacher Hebel ...


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

Jap, von der Kraftleitung her gesehen, sind die definitv falsch rum angebaut. 

Also ich bin mal gespannt, wann es Liefertermine gibt. Weiß einer von euch noch, wann die neue Canyon Homepage letztes Jahr online ging?

Denn wenn es dieses Jahr nicht mehr kommt, dann bleib ich beim Slide 29, obwohl das Spectral jetzt schon schicker aussieht.


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht bös sein, aber das glaubste jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass sich die Dämpferaufnahme vom Lenker aus verstellen lässt! Die Aufnahme is normalerweise fest mit dem Rahmen verschweißt und jetzt verstellt man die Dämpferaufnahme per Remote oder wie?? Never!!! Sram Trigger, Shimano Bremshebel, Kind Shock Remote und Remote für die Dämpferaufnahme??? Dann noch eine Lupine und ein Garmin drauf!!! Dann reicht der 800er nicht mehr!  Die Dämpferaufnahme "muss" bombenfest sitzen und drum kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie diese per Knopfdruck mit Fingerkraft in 2 Sekunden die Position wechselt! Ich glaub das es ähnlich wie beim Trackflip funktioniert! Die Nr. (46) aus dem Patent könnte auch ein von Canyon entwickeltes Werkzeug sein!



Ja wenn Evolution und keine Revolution! Das wäre zu "zukunftsweisend" und technisch zu abgehoben. Dann würden die Bikes sicher über 4000,- kosten und nicht wie jetzt das Topmodell bei 3800,- enden!

Fox verkleinert den CTD Verstellhebel ja für 2014 auch, weil wenn man nicht gerade 1x10 oder 1x11 fährt der Lenker schnell überladen ist.


----------



## ms303 (31. Juli 2013)

Und wie erklärst Du mir dann den Zug oder die Leitung Nr. 44?

Und der Punkt 36, also das Verschiebeelement, ist ziemlich groß und da sind innendrin Striche/Elemente eingezeichnet.

Das könnte auch ein Kolben sein...

Ich sag ja nicht, dass ich unbedingt Recht habe, aber wenn ich mir die Zeichnung so ansehe, kommt mir das halt so vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Patentbild schaut es echt so aus, als ob man es vom Lenker aus verstellen kann


----------



## ms303 (31. Juli 2013)

Danke...

Und niemand behauptet, dass das in den kommenden Fahrrädern verbaut wird (also ich zumindest nicht).

Das ist ja auch nur ein Patent, welches angemeldet wurde.

Vielleicht wird die Idee ja auch wieder verworfen, weil man dann beim Testen merkt, dass es nicht praktikabel umsetzbar ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn man per Remote die Anlenkung und somit die Geo verstellen kann hätte man in Kombination mit dem CTD System von Fox mindestens 6 verschiedene Fahrwerkseinstellungen auf Knopfdruck! Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Wer kommt mit dem Setup da noch klar? Nutzt man die ganzen Setups überhaupt?? Für meinen Geschmack etwas überzüchtet!


----------



## ms303 (31. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht funktioniert so etwas in naher Zukunft dann irgendwann größtenteils elektronisch.

So etwas gibt´s ja schon.

Wer weiß?

Aber das ist jetzt wirklich weit vorgegriffen...


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub lasst einfach mal abwarten was definitiv als 650B Enduro kommt! 

Nach der Eurobike wissen wir mehr!


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich will nichts elektrisches an meinem Bike! Das Biken verbindet Biker und Natur! Deswegen beschränke ich mich auf das Nötigste! Elektrik ist anfälliger für Defekte und aus meiner Sicht ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung! Noch kann man alle Arbeiten am Bike weitgehend selbst erledigen! Das könnte sich mit Elektronik ändern! Ein elektronischer Defekt und die Transalp ist gelaufen!! Ein absolutes Nogo in meinen Augen!!


----------



## othu (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht bös sein, aber das glaubste jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass sich die Dämpferaufnahme vom Lenker aus verstellen lässt!



eine manuelle verstellung ala trackflip lässt sich aber nicht patentieren weil a) stand der technik und b) (u.a. von canyon selbst) schon veröffentlicht.
bisschen mehr wird da schon hinterstecken.
im übrigen macht bionicon das auch ähnlich, von daher habe ich so meine zweifel ob das patent/anmeldung gültig ist.


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich will nichts elektrisches an meinem Bike! Das Biken verbindet Biker und Natur! Deswegen beschränke ich mich auf das Nötigste! Elektrik ist anfälliger für Defekte und aus meiner Sicht ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung! Noch kann man alle Arbeiten am Bike weitgehend selbst erledigen! Das könnte sich mit Elektronik ändern! Ein elektronischer Defekt und die Transalp ist gelaufen!! Ein absolutes Nogo in meinen Augen!!



Ja bin das e:i shock gefahren und muss sagen, dass es keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber einem manuell verstellbaren Fahrwerk hat. Ist halt nen nettes Gimmick!

Verzichte auch lieber auf unnötige Elektronik/Elektrik am Rad und Sachen die man nicht mit nem Zurrgurt (Absenkung Gabel) zu Not manuell lösen kann!


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Koni2222 schrieb:


>



Tatsächlich!!! Zweimal Remote!!!!
  @ms303 Du hast Recht!!! Der Zug geht zum Dämpfer!!!


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich!!! Zweimal Remote!!!!
> @_ms303_ Du hast Recht!!! Der Zug geht zum Dämpfer!!!



Ja siehe Fox Remote 2014. Der große silberne Hebel ist passé!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Glaubst du die Remote is für den Dämpfer? ms303 meinte ja eine Remote für die Verstellung der Dämpferaufnahme und nicht für den Dämpfer selbst! Wenn der Dämpfer selbst ne Remote hat, die Dämpferaufnahme und die Reverb wären es ja schon drei Remotes! Die Frage is ob die Leitung den Dämpfer selbst oder die Dämpferaufnahme an der Wippe verstellt!!!


----------



## Grize (31. Juli 2013)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Details zu einem neuen HT ala Canyon CF SLX 29.
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir den Rahmen zu ordern und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich lieber auf das 2014 Model warten sollte.


----------



## HeldDerNation (31. Juli 2013)

Ich denke das Kabel ist ein Remotelock für den Dämpfer wie bisher auch.

Das Patent zielt meiner Meinung nach darauf ab, dass das Hebelverhältnis des Rockerarms in Abhängigkeit der Winkelposition verändert wird. Der Zylinder 36 ist links fest im Rocker und das rechte Ende was den Anbindungspunkt für den Dämpfer bildet wird je nach Rockerwinkel verschoben und ändert somit positionsabhängig das Übersetzungsverhältnis.

Aus technischer Sicht ne interessante Variante, auch wenn ich mir aktuell nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, welchen Vorteil das genau bringt


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> Ich denke das Kabel ist ein Remotelock für den Dämpfer wie bisher auch.
> 
> Das Patent zielt meiner Meinung nach darauf ab, dass das Hebelverhältnis des Rockerarms in Abhängigkeit der Winkelposition verändert wird. Der Zylinder 36 ist links fest im Rocker und das rechte Ende was den Anbindungspunkt für den Dämpfer bildet wird je nach Rockerwinkel verschoben und ändert somit positionsabhängig das Übersetzungsverhältnis.
> 
> Aus technischer Sicht ne interessante Variante, auch wenn ich mir aktuell nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, welchen Vorteil das genau bringt



Ja einfach mal patentieren lassen und gucken ob es in der Praxis was bringt!

Schade, dass es nicht noch mehr Fotos von den Prototypen gibt, dann hätte man vielleicht ne Perspektive dabei, wo man den linken Remote besser erkennt, weil der Rechte klar der von der Reverb ist!


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Das denke ich ja auch! Und zwar zielt das Patent auf die "stufenlose" Veränderung des Anlenkungswinkel! Da liegt auch der Unterschied zu Trackflip des FRX! Da gibt's nur zwei Positionen beim FRX!


----------



## mssc (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das denke ich ja auch! Und zwar zielt das Patent auf die "stufenlose" Veränderung des Anlenkungswinkel! Da liegt auch der Unterschied zu Trackflip des FRX! Da gibt's nur zwei Positionen beim FRX!



vier Positionen sinds beim FRX...


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Bei diversen Hinterbauten gibt's ja auch die Möglichkeit den Radstand beliebig zu verlängern / verkürzen! Das gleiche kann man hier bei der Dämpferaufnahme tun! Bei Nicolai gibt's halt mehrere Bohrungen! Canyon hat's wohl so konstruiert das man es durch schieben reguliert! Das erspart das umstecken wie man es zB bei der Wippe des Helius hat! Müsste sich nicht auch der nutzbare Federweg ändern durch die Verstellung der Anlenkung????


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

@mssc

180 und 200 oder? 1 + 1 = 4?


----------



## mssc (31. Juli 2013)

plus jeweils HI und LO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

@mssc
Leider falsch!! Es gibt nur "zwei" Einstellungen! HI 203 oder LO 185!!! Der Trackflip hat nur "zwei" mögliche Positionen! Man wechselt das Setup in dem man den Trackflip um 180 Grad dreht!!


----------



## christophersch (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @mssc
> Leider falsch!! Es gibt nur "zwei" Einstellungen! HI 203 oder LO 185!!!



Leider falsch!! Es gibt 4 Einstellungen. 2 für den Federweg und 2 für die Geometrieveränderung.

Edit: um es eindeutiger auszudrücken: Du kannst den Trackflip um 180 Grad drehen und verstellst somit Federweg UND Geometrie. ODER du tauscht die beiden Trackflip Teile (links, rechts) und erhälst damit die beiden anderen Möglichkeiten.

thats how simple it is...


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

@christophersch

Leider falsch! Denk mal nach worüber hier grad geredet wird! Der Trackflip hat 2 Einstellungen! 185LO und 203HI! Wir reden nicht über die daraus resultierenden Änderungen! Aber du kannst ja deinen Trackflip mal statt um 180 Grad nur um 90 Grad drehen!  Der Trackflip hat "2" Möglichkeiten des Einbaus! Keine 4!!! Basta!


----------



## mssc (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @mssc
> Leider falsch!! Es gibt nur "zwei" Einstellungen! HI 203 oder LO 185!!! Der Trackflip hat nur "zwei" mögliche Positionen! Man wechselt das Setup in dem man den Trackflip um 180 Grad dreht!!



Willst du mir erklären, welche Einstellungen ich an meinem Bike hab? 

christophersch hats ja schon erklärt...


----------



## othu (31. Juli 2013)

als torque frx besitzer kann ich das bestätigen: 185high, 185low, 203high und 203low


----------



## mssc (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Aber du kannst ja deinen Trackflip mal statt um 180 Grad nur um 90 Grad drehen!



Genau das kann man auch machen, indem man den linken Trackflip rechts montiert und umgekehrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (31. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Trackflip hat "2" Möglichkeiten des Einbaus! Keine 4!!! Basta!



Die dauernde Editiererei nervt etwas.... 

Schon mal einen Trackflip gesehen? Beide Seiten? Auf beiden Seiten sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten eingelasert (wie othu geschrieben hat), man hat auch in jeder Einstellung eine andere Hebellänge zwischen Drehpunkt der Wippe und Dämpferbefestigung, d.h. auch jeweils eine andere Umlenkung.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Juli 2013)

Das wusste ich jetzt nicht! Sorry! Jetzt sind wir ganz vom Thema abgekommen! Aber danke für eure Aufklärung! Jetzt bin ich wieder ein bisschen schlauer! 

Edit: Sorry auch für die vielen Edits!


----------



## Jurriaan (31. Juli 2013)

Dirtbike's von Canyon?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Soll eins kommen 2014, ein prototyp is schon unterwegs, gibt auch bilder im netz

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Micha382 (31. Juli 2013)

Praktisch eine Neuauflage des Stitched.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

Noch wer was zum neuen Strive gelesen?

Ich find der Artikel vor paar Seiten aus der WOMB das Bike sieht mehr aus wie das Lux, vor allem wenn es echt "so wenig" Federweg hat!

Gehe mal einfach davon aus, dass wir uns beim 650B Strive, wie bei der Konkurrenz auch wieder bei 160-170mm bewegen werden!

Ich hab jetzt übrigens wieder gehört ich soll die Eurobike abwarten! Also da sagt wohl jeder was Anderes!

Und Canyon bitte bringt eine Team Edition! Die Fans des Enduro Team werden es euch danken! Nicht umsonst sind die Jungs und das Mädel das bisher erfolgreichste (soweit mir bekannt) Enduro Team in der EWS!


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Das Bike aus der WOMB dürfte das Spectral 650B mit 140mm sein, aber es soll ja auch ein Nerve in 650B kommen, wieviel Federweg das hat, is noch nicht geklärt, 150 oder 160mm?
Falls es 160mm sind, dann is der Prototyp vom Barrel ein Nerve und kein Strive


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das Bike aus der WOMB dürfte das Spectral 650B mit 140mm sein, aber es soll ja auch ein Nerve in 650B kommen, wieviel Federweg das hat, is noch nicht geklärt, 150 oder 160mm?
> Falls es 160mm sind, dann is der Prototyp vom Barrel ein Nerve und kein Strive



Ob es nun Nerve oder Strive sein, soll jedem glaube dabei egal sein!

Es ging sich ja drum, dass Canyon gesagt hat, genau wie Radon ein neues 650B Enduro mit um die 160mm Federweg zu bringen!

Bin aber mal gespannt wie die Ausstattungen für das kommende Modelljahr aussehen! 
Bei der Bonner "Konkurrenz" hat man ja schon die Specs samt Preisen, mal abgesehen vom Slide 160 650B veröffentlicht!


----------



## Siech05 (2. August 2013)

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/video-tipp-mit-barel-und-woggon-in-die-lenzerheide.html


----------



## esprit70 (2. August 2013)

In ein paar Tagen sollten die ersten neuen Modelle zusehen sein. Bei FB zb im zuge von der Eurobike ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcschrot (2. August 2013)

Hier endlich ein pic (nicht die hammer qualität, aber immerhin) vom unverhüllten dämpfer/hinterbau des striveprotos, enduro world series colorado...


----------



## Boardi05 (2. August 2013)

dann wurde nur der rockerarm verborgen, der so n komischen bug hat


----------



## pro-wheels (3. August 2013)

in der neuen Bike Zeitschrift sind die Canyon Modelle bereits drin  bzw ein Teil

Bilder:
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/h38ktmuk/IMG_1803.JPG
http://i.imagebanana.com/img/1vkn7h68/IMG_1805.JPG


----------



## mat-mat (3. August 2013)

Das 29" sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus mal schaun was die Preise sagen


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2013)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> in der neuen Bike Zeitschrift sind die Canyon Modelle bereits drin  bzw ein Teil
> 
> Bilder:
> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/h38ktmuk/IMG_1803.JPG
> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/1vkn7h68/IMG_1805.JPG



Mir stellt sich die Frage, werden nun 26er und 29er Nerve AL eingestellt und nur 650B angeboten?? Klingt eigentlich relativ logisch, oder


----------



## esprit70 (3. August 2013)

mal sehen was das alles kosten wird und ab wann die neuen Modelle real verfügbar sein werden, vielleicht klappt es mal besser, das man im Winter schon auf dem Neuen Bike sitzen kann ;-)


----------



## ms303 (3. August 2013)

Also ich finde das neue AL und das Spectral hässlich.

Dieses dünne Oberrohr mit dem Knick geht für mich gar nicht, schade.

BTW: Wieso in der neuen Bike? In der Ausgabe 08/13 steht, dass die neue Ausgabe erst am 13.08. erscheint...


----------



## RobG301 (3. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das neue AL und das Spectral hässlich.
> 
> Dieses dünne Oberrohr mit dem Knick geht für mich gar nicht, schade.
> 
> BTW: Wieso in der neuen Bike? In der Ausgabe 08/13 steht, dass die neue Ausgabe erst am 13.08. erscheint...



Denke mal er meint die neue Ausgabe, in der das Eurobike Spezial ist! Abonnenten haben die ja schon immer was früher!


----------



## ms303 (3. August 2013)

Scheinbar... Aber soviel früher?  Das sind 10 Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (3. August 2013)

Digital kannst du dir sie heute schon runterladen, zB. auf dem iPad


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das neue AL und das Spectral hässlich.
> 
> Dieses dünne Oberrohr mit dem Knick geht für mich gar nicht, schade.



Das sieht nur deswegen so dünn aus, weil dort offenbar weisse Aufkleber auf der Oberseite des Oberrohrs sind die sich bei dem verschwommenen Bild nicht bzw. kaum von dem weissen Hintergrund der Zeitschrift abheben. Kannst du z.B. an den übergängen zum Sitzrohr/Steuerrohr beim genauen hinsehen erkennen (z.B. kleine Abschrägung des Aufklebers).


----------



## jewadi (4. August 2013)

Ob das *Nerve AL 29* auch so einen Knick ins Oberrohr bekommt ??? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich raus... :-/


----------



## esprit70 (4. August 2013)

Bye Bye 26 ððð


----------



## fourxsteve (4. August 2013)

Auf den Bildern sieht es irgendwie so aus als wäre beim Nerve AL 27,5" eine 29" Gabel verbaut wenn man den Abstand zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke betrachtet.


----------



## backstein689 (4. August 2013)

fourxsteve schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern sieht es irgendwie so aus als wäre beim Nerve AL 27,5" eine 29" Gabel verbaut wenn man den Abstand zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke betrachtet.



Ich glaube, die Bilder kommen alle teilweise ausm Computer /CAD und sollten im Detail nicht zu ernst genommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fourxsteve (4. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Bilder kommen alle teilweise ausm Computer /CAD und sollten im Detail nicht zu ernst genommen werden.



Dann besteht ja noch die Hoffnung, dass beim Nerve AL 27,5" der Knick im Oberrohr eher etwas geringer wie beim Spectral 27,5" ausfällt


----------



## christophersch (4. August 2013)

Die Bikes sehen ja wohl soo geil aus! Da bekomme ich echt Lust mit für nächstes Jahr so eins zu kaufen. Dagegen sehen die alten Bike ja schon fast prüde gegen aus...


----------



## Dirk1988 (4. August 2013)

Meint Ihr, dass das Spectral das Strive ersetzen wird? 
Langsam verstehe ich das MTB - Modellportfolio von Canyon nicht mehr...


----------



## fourxsteve (4. August 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass das Spectral das Strive ersetzten wird, aus folgenden Gründen:

1. Das Spectral ist ein Allmountainbike und kein Enduro
2. Der Prototyp des Strivenachfolgers hat wenig Ahnlichkeit mit dem Spectral
3. Am Spectral findet man nichts, was man beim Strivenachfolger hätte im Dämpferbereich verstecken müssen


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2013)

Der eurobikeflyer is aber falsch, das Spectral AL 650B is 140mm, 29er is 130mm und das Nerve AL 650B is 130mm


----------



## jewadi (4. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der eurobikeflyer is aber falsch, das Spectral AL 650B is 140mm, 29er is 130mm und das Nerve AL 650B is 130mm



Das ist das Mountainbike eMagazine. Aber Du hast fast Recht. Da hat jemand gepennt beim Artikel schreiben  Wie auch immer...

Ich hoffe nur daß das Nerve AL *29* nicht diesen neuen Rahmen mit dem Knick bekommt...

Einen Rahmen der den Red Dot Design Award verdient hat, gleich wieder ändern ? Ob das Sinn macht ?


----------



## backstein689 (4. August 2013)

Wird denn irgendwo erwähnt, dass an dem Rad was geändert wird?

Nein!

Also wirds höchstwahrscheinlich beim Alten bleiben.



jewadi schrieb:


> Das ist das Mountainbike eMagazine. Aber Du hast fast Recht. Da hat jemand gepennt beim Artikel schreiben  Wie auch immer...
> 
> Ich hoffe nur daß das Nerve AL *29* nicht diesen neuen Rahmen mit dem Knick bekommt...
> 
> Einen Rahmen der den Red Dot Design Award verdient hat, gleich wieder ändern ? Ob das Sinn macht ?


----------



## Dirk1988 (4. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der eurobikeflyer is aber falsch, das Spectral AL 650B is 140mm, 29er is 130mm und das Nerve AL 650B is 130mm



Oh ok, dann macht es langsam Sinn:

Lux = RaceFully um 110mm
Nerve = Tourenfully um 130mm
Spectral (ehemals Nerve AL+?) = AllMountain um 140mm

würde so noch Platz für das Strive geben...


----------



## fourxsteve (4. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der eurobikeflyer is aber falsch, das Spectral AL 650B is 140mm, 29er is 130mm und das Nerve AL 650B is 130mm



Wenn die Beschreibung in den Links von Beitrag 355 stimmt, dann hat das Nerve AL 27,5" nicht 130mm sondern 120mm Federweg was auch mehr Sinn machen würde.


----------



## RaceFace89 (5. August 2013)

Ungetarnt auf der Enduro Team-Page bei Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. August 2013)

jewadi schrieb:


> Ob das *Nerve AL 29* auch so einen Knick ins Oberrohr bekommt ??? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich raus... :-/



gibts jetzt auch mal *gscheide* Neuheiten von Canyon bei 160mm +++ ?


----------



## Kaltumformer (5. August 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> gibts jetzt auch mal *gscheide* Neuheiten von Canyon bei 160mm +++ ?



Erst in letzter Sekunde auf der Eurobike. Schau doch mal wie viele Strive im Shop noch "auf Lager" zu reduziertem Preis sind... 

Die Aussage "je eine Variante für harte Trails" ist allerdings auch interessant.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2013)

Einmal Enduro 650B


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Einmal Enduro 650B



Sieht aus wie Joe auf dem Bild unten!

Auf jedem Fall fahren sie am neuen Enduro weniger Rise und Joe zumindest den Fatbar statt den Fatbar Lite!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2013)

Sollte der Joe sein, auf FB steht zum BIld nur 

_Today the team is doing some filming and shooting on the challenging trails in the mountains of Whistler!_


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Erst in letzter Sekunde auf der Eurobike. Schau doch mal wie viele Strive im Shop noch "auf Lager" zu reduziertem Preis sind...
> 
> Die Aussage "je eine Variante für harte Trails" ist allerdings auch interessant.



Ja die wollen ja auch noch verkauft werden und sind ja auch keine schlechten Bikes! Nur denke mal viele die jetzt kaufen wollen, denken sich "das Bessere ist immer der Feind des Guten" und warten das die Preise nochmal fallen, wenn das "Neue" da ist oder kaufen lieber die Neuheit mit 650B und so!

Ja die Aussage ist ziemlich nichtssagend! Also lassen sich nichts aus der Nase ziehen!

Ist aber bei allen neuen Enduros irgendwie so! Radon gibt auch keine Infos zu Rahmengrößen, Specs und so raus! Nur Preise hatte man schon genannt!


----------



## jewadi (5. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sollte der Joe sein, auf FB steht zum BIld nur
> 
> _Today the team is doing some filming and shooting on the challenging trails in the mountains of Whistler!_




Wie heißt denn die Seite bei FB wo die Meldung her stammt ? Würde ich auch gerne adden...


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/CanyonFactoryEnduroTeam?fref=ts


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2013)

Sieht aus als würde das Topmodell (oder eines von den beiden, sollte es wieder ein SL und ein Race geben) den Mavic Crossmax Enduro Laufradsatz kriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (5. August 2013)

Also Ich denke schon, dass sie das Enduro schon für 2014 bringen werden. Das sieht ja schon sehr Seriennah aus....


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Also Ich denke schon, dass sie das Enduro schon für 2014 bringen werden. Das sieht ja schon sehr Seriennah aus....



Ja glaube wer da noch dran zweifelt!

Ob sie es nun auf der Eurobike selbst zeigen oder auf einem Pressecamp danach wird man sehen!

Aber das es 2014 zu kaufen sein wird sollte klar sein, um allein gegen die Anderen 650B Anbieter auch im Bereich der 160mm Race Enduros bestehen zu können!

Würde nur gerne bei Canyon Mäusschen spielen und die Specs sehen! Entwicklungstechnisch wird man ja eh schon längst in 2015 sein und die Bikes höchstens final nochmal testen auf diversen Rennstrecken bevor man sie in den Verkauf gibt.


----------



## Dirk1988 (5. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja glaube wer da noch dran zweifelt!
> 
> Ob sie es nun auf der Eurobike selbst zeigen oder auf einem Pressecamp danach wird man sehen!
> 
> Aber das es 2014 zu kaufen sein wird sollte klar sein, um allein gegen die Anderen 650B Anbieter auch im Bereich der 160mm Race Enduros bestehen zu können!


Ist halt für die Kunden, die sich gerade überlegen ein strive zu holen ein hässliches Pokerspiel... Ich zähle leider darunter und könnte verrückt werden....


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2013)

Dirk1988 schrieb:


> Ist halt für die Kunden, die sich gerade überlegen ein strive zu holen ein hässliches Pokerspiel... Ich zähle leider darunter und könnte verrückt werden....



Ja gut, bei anderen Marken ist es einfacher weil einfach alles ausverkauft ist (Specialized). Da muss man dann schon viel googeln um noch Restexemplare zu finden.


----------



## Unterlandler (5. August 2013)

Wow, die Rahmen für das neue XC und Spectral sind unglaublich schön, 650B mit 140 mm sind genau mein Geschmack! Ich hoffe, daß es ein richtiges, schlichtes stealth-design gibt, nicht so wie 2013 mit dem 'prolo'-Gold .
Wieder eine x0-Version wäre auch super!

Kompliment an Canyon!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2013)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...5-und-spectral-al-in-27-5-und-29.836160.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jewadi (5. August 2013)

Eckige Rohre Knicken doch schneller als runde !? ...sonst wären doch auch Grashalme eckig  sieht ganz chic aus, aber nicht sehr sinnvoll...


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

Deswegen sind Stahlträger rund...wait what?!


----------



## jewadi (5. August 2013)

Gut. Und sind die Räder aus hartem Stahl oder weichem Aluminium ?? Und Bambus ist auch keine Alternative zum StahlROHRgerüst ?! ;-P


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

Sind Grashalme aus Alu? 

Ich will dir ja nichts böses, aber die Konstrukteure wissen schon was sie tun. 
Statisch hat es durchaus seinen Sinn die Flächen zu vergrößern, die den meisten Druck aufnehmen. Gutes Bsp. ist der Stahlträger. Der hat unten und oben eine große, gerade Fläche und in der Mitte nur einen Verbindungssteg.


----------



## olihT (6. August 2013)

jewadi schrieb:


> Gut. Und sind die Räder aus hartem Stahl oder weichem Aluminium ?? Und Bambus ist auch keine Alternative zum StahlROHRgerüst ?! ;-P



Mit Bambus geht einiges. Ist schon ein genialer Werkstoff.

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/neue-werkstoffe-im-fahrradbau-bambus-statt-blech-a-667888.html
http://www.bmeres.com/bambooframe.htm
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/clip/2292390-bambus-bike-1.3558457/

Gruß


----------



## jewadi (6. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sind Grashalme aus Alu?
> 
> Ich will dir ja nichts böses, aber die Konstrukteure wissen schon was sie tun.
> Statisch hat es durchaus seinen Sinn die Flächen zu vergrößern, die den meisten Druck aufnehmen. Gutes Bsp. ist der Stahlträger. Der hat unten und oben eine große, gerade Fläche und in der Mitte nur einen Verbindungssteg.



Ja, danke für den Hinweis. Ich wollte ja auch nur nur damit sagen bzw. überleiten, dass oft die Natur ein Beispiel für unsere heutigen modernen Konstruktionen ist!....


----------



## jewadi (6. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Mit Bambus geht einiges. Ist schon ein genialer Werkstoff.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/neue-werkstoffe-im-fahrradbau-bambus-statt-blech-a-667888.html
> http://www.bmeres.com/bambooframe.htm
> ...



Genau das !  Danke

Wenn man versuchen würde die gleiche Festig- und Steifigkeit mit Alu herzustellen, würde wesentlich mehr Gewicht dabei entstehen. Carbon z.B. ist sehr viel steifer und stärker als Alu. Dafür anfällig an Kanten usw...

Aber über solche Sachen könnte man ewig diskutieren. Das wäre dann auch OffTopic. Also lassen wir es


----------



## jewadi (6. August 2013)

Aber Knick im Oberrohr... Hier irgendwo im Forum schwirrt doch ein Bild rum wo ein Nerve XC 120 vorne komplett eingeknickt ist... !? (Unfall ?) Das wäre ein Beispiel.


----------



## Dirk1988 (6. August 2013)

Bevor hier noch weiter über irgendwelche Knicke diskutiert wird, zeichnet euch lieber mal den Kräfte Verlauf im Rohr auf.. der knick macht gewaltig Sinn um die Spannung vom Steuerrohr und von der Naht zum Oberrohr zu nehmen... Das kann man allerdings auch anders lösen. 
Canyon wird an dem knick einen großen Spannungspeak haben, sonst kaum einen in dem Rohr. Daher lässt sich diese Stelle auf gezielt verstärken, was man von außen nicht sehen muss.


----------



## Tubatiger (6. August 2013)

Dirk1988 schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch weiter über irgendwelche Knicke diskutiert wird, zeichnet euch lieber mal den Kräfte Verlauf im Rohr auf..



kannst du das mal für uns machen?
Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoSimai (6. August 2013)

Der Thread kommt von Thema ab.


----------



## backstein689 (6. August 2013)

Dirk1988 schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch weiter über irgendwelche Knicke diskutiert wird, zeichnet euch lieber mal den Kräfte Verlauf im Rohr auf.. der knick macht gewaltig Sinn um die Spannung vom Steuerrohr und von der Naht zum Oberrohr zu nehmen... Das kann man allerdings auch anders lösen.
> Canyon wird an dem knick einen großen Spannungspeak haben, sonst kaum einen in dem Rohr. Daher lässt sich diese Stelle auf gezielt verstärken, was man von außen nicht sehen muss.



Einspruch: Kurze Direkte Kraftleitung ist das A und O. 

außer sie schaffen es durch den knick biegespannungsanteile im Rohr in eine homogenere Zug oder druckspannungsverteilung umzuwandeln.

z.b. Wenn das Rohr sich eigentlich Nach unten durchbiegen würde und man dieser verformung so entgegenwirkt.

generell ist aber eine geknickte kraftflussumlenkung mist und resultiert garantiert in mehr Material am knick


----------



## Dirk1988 (6. August 2013)

Wieder auf FB gefunden


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. August 2013)

Ihr macht euch vielleicht Gedanken wg. dem "Knick"... da haben einfach die zwei Mädels aus der Designabteilung vor Freude gequietscht als sie ihren Entwurf zwischen den vielen Buntstiften fertig vor sich liegen hatten. Besonders wg. der durchgehenden "optischen Linie" von Sitzstrebe zum Oberrohr. (Find ich auch gelungen). Chef fand es sicher auch schick und irgendein Ingenieur hat dann auch noch gesagt: "Meinetwegen" und sich gedacht: Habe ich wenigstens was zu tun und wenn sich mehr davon verkaufe lasse mit dem Knick, von irgendwas muss ich ja auch bezahlt werden. Und der Herr Bley wird das dann schon noch auf der Messe und seinem nächsten Katalog in ein paar warme Worte packen (was sich die Mädels dabei wieder mal gedacht haben) damit sich die Dinger wieder verkaufen wie stealth, pardon, geschnitten Brot.

Und am Ende steht dann der Design dot Award und weiter geht die gute Fahrt.


----------



## Alex476 (6. August 2013)

Mal was anderes: wirds das LUX nur als Carbonversion geben oder steht da auch ne bezahlbare Alu-Version in den Startlöchern?! Find das Ding richtig spannend aber nicht für 3k


----------



## jewadi (6. August 2013)

Dirk1988 schrieb:


> Wieder auf FB gefunden



Links ein neues, rechts ein altes Strive :-D Sollte das Nerve AL 29 auch einen Knick bekommen, wird's ein Strive


----------



## konahoss90 (7. August 2013)

N Kollege ist grad in Whistler und hat mir dieses Bild geschickt


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2013)

Sehr schön, sag ihm er soll n meterband nehmen und abmessen obs ne 160er gabel is


----------



## Micha382 (7. August 2013)

Hat das auch ein Knick im Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (7. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, sag ihm er soll n meterband nehmen und abmessen obs ne 160er gabel is



Wenn es 650B Felgen sind, müsste die Gabel 160mm haben... grob rausgemessen aus dem Foto...


----------



## ms303 (7. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hat das auch ein Knick im Oberrohr?


 
Sieht irgendwie so aus...


----------



## Micha382 (7. August 2013)

Würde mal sagen das ist nicht das Enduro das da abgebildet ist sondern eins der neuen mit Knick in der Optik - äh im Oberrohr


----------



## jewadi (7. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen das ist nicht das Enduro das da abgebildet ist sondern eins der neuen mit Knick in der Optik - äh im Oberrohr



Jetzt hat er was zu Spielen gefunden :-D Gern geschehen....


----------



## konahoss90 (7. August 2013)

Hier noch eins von Facebook. Dort wieder ohne Knick. Nehme auch an, dass das obige das neue Spectral ist?


----------



## Dirk1988 (7. August 2013)

Für eine einheitliche Designsprache würde ja auch ein strive mit knick sprechen... Man wird sich wohl überraschen lassen auch wenn Prototypen ohne knick auftauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (7. August 2013)

Dirk1988 schrieb:


> Für eine einheitliche Designsprache würde ja auch ein strive mit knick sprechen... Man wird sich wohl überraschen lassen auch wenn Prototypen ohne knick auftauchen...



Erfreulich ist, dass das Sitzrohr länger ist, das heißt es könnte sogar XL geben wie beim Nerve!


----------



## waldleopard (7. August 2013)

Die durchgehende Linie ist leider geil, da können die Bikes auch eine Art "Knick" haben. Müssen sie ja. Ich freu mich schon auf mehr Infos.


----------



## backstein689 (7. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Die durchgehende Linie ist leider geil, da können die Bikes auch eine Art "Knick" haben. Müssen sie ja. Ich freu mich schon auf mehr Infos.




Naja, guckste dir mal einen aktuellen Nerve al 29 xl rahmen an:
Durchgehende Linie Weg
sexy schweißnaht, die unter- und oberrohr verbindet weg
oberrohr sieht gefährlich dünn aus:


----------



## motivio (7. August 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Wenn es 650B Felgen sind, müsste die Gabel 160mm haben... grob rausgemessen aus dem Foto...



Ja, nach 140mm sieht das nicht aus.

Vielleicht gibt es ja die "Race" Version mit solche einer 160mm Gabel und die normalen Versionen kommen mit 140mm Gabel.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die keine Talas dran haben!


----------



## Frodijak (7. August 2013)

…


----------



## TimoSimai (7. August 2013)

Frodijak schrieb:


> An der Umlenkung des Dämpfers steht doch große 160 dran



Meinst du das Strive ?


----------



## waldleopard (7. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Naja, guckste dir mal einen aktuellen Nerve al 29 xl rahmen an:
> Durchgehende Linie Weg
> sexy schweißnaht, die unter- und oberrohr verbindet weg
> oberrohr sieht gefährlich dünn aus


Was interessiert mich das aktuelle AL 29, 
ich meine natürlich das Spectral und Nerve 650b.


----------



## hanz-hanz (7. August 2013)

Bitte schön:

http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/mtb-neuheit-2014-canyon-spectral-al-in-27-5.836206.2.htm


----------



## backstein689 (7. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich das aktuelle AL 29,
> ich meine natürlich das Spectral und Nerve 650b.



Das wird bei den neuen Rädern auch nicht anders werden, denn Canyon verbaut halt den Hinterbau immer gleich und bei längerem Sitzrohr muss das Oberrohr hoch.


----------



## jewadi (7. August 2013)

Ganz meine Rede Backstein689. Die Linie wird auch bei den neuen großen Rahmengrößen wegfallen...

Das neue Strive hat jedenfalls auch einen Knick im Oberrohr. Ich glaub ich hab mittlerweile auch nen Knick  Mich wunderts ein wenig warum sie auf den "heimlichen" Fotos keine Kettenführung benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (7. August 2013)

jewadi schrieb:


> Ganz meine Rede Backstein689. Die Linie wird auch bei den neuen großen Rahmengrößen wegfallen...
> 
> Das neue Strive hat jedenfalls auch einen Knick im Oberrohr. Ich glaub ich hab mittlerweile auch nen Knick  Mich wunderts ein wenig warum sie auf den "heimlichen" Fotos keine Kettenführung benutzen.



Wo hat denn das neue Strive/Enduro ein Knick im Oberrohr? Davon sieht man nichts...


----------



## jewadi (7. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wo hat denn das neue Strive/Enduro ein Knick im Oberrohr? Davon sieht man nichts...



Doch. In Beitrag 409 wenn Du es Dir auf einem großen Monitor anschaust. Da kann man auch die gleiche abfallende Linie wie bei Spectral etc erkennen...


----------



## waldleopard (7. August 2013)

jewadi schrieb:


> ..Die Linie wird auch bei den neuen großen Rahmengrößen wegfallen...
> 
> Das neue Strive hat jedenfalls auch einen Knick im Oberrohr..



Der Kerl mit dem Strive sieht nicht gerade wie ein Zwerg aus. Und der Punkt ist: ich brauch auch keinen XL Rahmen, maximal L, daher ist mir persönlich die kaputte Linie bei XL-Rahmen relativ egal.


----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2013)

jewadi schrieb:


> Doch. In Beitrag 409 wenn Du es Dir auf einem großen Monitor anschaust. Da kann man auch die gleiche abfallende Linie wie bei Spectral etc erkennen...



Ja weil das das Spectral sein wird. Schau mal Beitrag 416 an


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2013)




----------



## othu (8. August 2013)

bis auf das arg lieblose gusset am kreuzpunkt or/sr sehr nett!!


----------



## christophersch (8. August 2013)

Oh. Siehe da. Nun kann man auch den Radstand verstellen!


----------



## Dirk1988 (8. August 2013)

650b auch beim DH bike?!


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2013)

Fox müsste die 40er als 650B eh bald vorstellen oder hamse vllt sogar schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fourxsteve (8. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Fox müsste die 40er als 650B eh bald vorstellen oder hamse vllt sogar schon.



Auf der Homepage von Fox gibt es die 40 schon für 27,5"


----------



## wolfi_b (8. August 2013)

Quick % Dirty Vergleich zwischen Nerve AL+ 2013 und Spectral AL 2014:







Lenkwinkel ist minimal steiler
Kurbel ist weiter vorne
Sitzwinkel deutlich flacher (vermutlich damit das große Laufrad Platz hat)
Radstand ist etwas kürzer

Von 2012 auf 2013 wurde die Geometrie das All Mountain in Richtung Enduro verändert und jetzt von 2013 auf 2014 wieder zurück.
Warum?


----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2013)

Vielleicht weil man 2014 ein reinrassiges Enduro bringt


----------



## scratchy996 (8. August 2013)

Mit groessere Laufraeder kann der Lenkwinker ein bisschen steiler sein und das Bike gewinnt an Wendigkeit.


----------



## motivio (8. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil man 2014 ein reinrassiges Enduro bringt



Hm, auf den Enduro Rennen sind sie aber doch mit einem Spectral Prototypen gefahren.
Das wird dann wohl die Enduro Variante für 2014.


----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2013)

motivio schrieb:


> Hm, auf den Enduro Rennen sind sie aber doch mit einem Spectral Prototypen gefahren.
> Das wird dann wohl die Enduro Variante für 2014.



Das was Fabien aber fährt ist nicht das Spectral. Joe Barnes fährt die Endurorennen auch als mit den CF und der der auf dem Bild mit dem Spectral zu sehen ist müsste auch Joe sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (8. August 2013)

Weiß jemand mit Sicherheit, ob das Torque DHX dieser Jahr rauskommt? Also quasi als Neuheit?


----------



## christophersch (9. August 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mit Sicherheit, ob das Torque DHX dieser Jahr rauskommt? Also quasi als Neuheit?



Ich würde mich ernsthaft wundern, wenn dem nicht so wäre. Das DHX schaut so seriennah aus, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn hätte, wenn sie es erst für 2015 bringen würden. Ich nehme mal an, das kommt Ende Dezember.


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ernsthaft wundern, wenn dem nicht so wäre. Das DHX schaut so seriennah aus, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn hätte, wenn sie es erst für 2015 bringen würden. Ich nehme mal an, das kommt Ende Dezember.



Deine Worte in Canyons Ohren  . Das wäre schon echt cool. Ich bin schon gespannt, was sie gegenüber dem FRX verhändert haben. Falls das DHX dieses Jahr kommt, dann hätte ich ein neues Projektbike


----------



## christophersch (9. August 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Deine Worte in Canyons Ohren  . Das wäre schon echt cool. Ich bin schon gespannt, was sie gegenüber dem FRX verhändert haben. Falls das DHX dieses Jahr kommt, dann hätte ich ein neues Projektbike



Haha, sehr gut!  Und ich mach mich dann an das Spectral oder das neue Enduro


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Haha, sehr gut!  Und ich mach mich dann an das Spectral oder das neue Enduro



Welches neue Enduro meinst du denn?


----------



## christophersch (9. August 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Welches neue Enduro meinst du denn?



Naja, das Ding, was Fabien Barel zur Zeit fährt. Das Ding mit dem geraden Oberrohr und dem verdeckten Dämpfer. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass sie es vorstellen werden.


----------



## Dirk1988 (9. August 2013)

Ich will hoffen, dass es kommt, sonst wird mein nachstes bike ein Swoop werden...


----------



## JulianM. (9. August 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Haha, sehr gut!  Und ich mach mich dann an das Spectral oder das neue Enduro



Endüro


----------



## clemsi (9. August 2013)

Mavic könnte mal ne shortsleeve version von dem Notch V-neck rausbringen, dann müsste Fabien nicht mehr zur Schere greifen


----------



## TimoSimai (9. August 2013)

Sieht aus wie ein Strive,aber sehen die Räder nicht größer aus als 26".
Anderer Canyon Schriftzug und wenn man sich das Steuerrohr aanschaut könnte man denken es wäre Carbon, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk1988 (10. August 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Strive,aber sehen die Räder nicht größer aus als 26".
> Anderer Canyon Schriftzug und wenn man sich das Steuerrohr aanschaut könnte man denken es wäre Carbon, oder?



Das ist der alte Hinterbau... also höchstwahrscheinlich auch das alte Strive...


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2013)

Das ist ein ganz normales Strive, das Enduroteam fährt Strive, nur der Barrel is bisher relativ oft mit dem 650B Prototypen gefahren bei den Rennen.


----------



## Dickie76 (12. August 2013)

Lässt der Zusatz Spectral *AL* darauf schließen, dass es ggf. auch eine CF-Version gibt? Wäre auch nice... 

Cheerio

Dickie76


----------



## RobG301 (12. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz normales Strive, das Enduroteam fährt Strive, nur der Barrel is bisher relativ oft mit dem 650B Prototypen gefahren bei den Rennen.



Ja der ist ja auch in der Entwicklung mit beteiligt als Ingenieur! Die Anderen dürfen einfach nur das fahren, was ihnen hingestellt wird!


----------



## Dickie76 (12. August 2013)

Werden sich die Bikes wohl in den entsprechenden Preisligen wie bisher tummeln oder ist materialbedingt (Rohstoffe werden teurer) mal wieder mit einem Preissprung zu rechnen? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Indikationen anderer Hersteller...? Muss noch mein Budget fürs neue Bike planen undd er Geschäftsführung vorlegen... 

Dickie76


----------



## RobG301 (12. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Werden sich die Bikes wohl in den entsprechenden Preisligen wie bisher tummeln oder ist materialbedingt (Rohstoffe werden teurer) mal wieder mit einem Preissprung zu rechnen? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Indikationen anderer Hersteller...? Muss noch mein Budget fürs neue Bike planen undd er Geschäftsführung vorlegen...
> 
> Dickie76



Na Preise bleiben ja gleich aber Ausstattung wird schlechter, war ja schon von 2012 auf 2013 bei anderen Herstellern (Nukeproof, Cube usw.) so! 
Denke mal wird sich bei Canyon, wenn es so kommen sollte aber in nem Bereich von 200-400 bewegen je nach Modell!


----------



## dj_holgie (12. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Lässt der Zusatz Spectral *AL* darauf schließen, dass es ggf. auch eine CF-Version gibt? Wäre auch nice...
> 
> Cheerio
> 
> Dickie76



Ne, das ist einfach Canyon Standard, siehe Strive Al von dem es ja auch keine Carbon Version geben wird. Wer weiß aber was 2015 alles so kommt;-)


----------



## Deleted176859 (12. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Na Preise bleiben ja gleich aber Ausstattung wird schlechter, war ja schon von 2012 auf 2013 bei anderen Herstellern (Nukeproof, Cube usw.) so!
> Denke mal wird sich bei Canyon, wenn es so kommen sollte aber in nem Bereich von 200-400 bewegen je nach Modell!



Tja das waren noch Zeiten 2011 als das AM 7.0 komplett XT für 2000,-
zu haben war....;-)


----------



## konahoss90 (12. August 2013)

Ich habe letztens irgendwo gelesen, dass die Bikes 2014 zumindest nicht teurer werden könnten, da der Wechselkurs im Moment für uns ganz gut steht. Weiß leider nicht mehr genau, wo ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (12. August 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Tja das waren noch Zeiten 2011 als das AM 7.0 komplett XT für 2000,-
> zu haben war....;-)


Naja, ein anderer großer Versender  bringt für 2014 ein 29" Fully komplett XT für den Kampfpreis 1999.-
Mal sehen wie Canyon da gegensteuert...


----------



## backstein689 (12. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Naja, ein anderer großer Versender  bringt für 2014 ein 29" Fully komplett XT für den Kampfpreis 1999.-
> Mal sehen wie Canyon da gegensteuert...



inklusive reverb stealth


----------



## ms303 (12. August 2013)

Radon hat ja schon fÃ¼r die 2013er Modelle die Preise recht stabil gehalten.

Damals (also ca. vor einem Jahr) war in einer Bikebravo von Radon als Statement zu lesen, dass sie gut verhandelt und eingekauft hÃ¤tten.

Das hat Canyon nicht geschafft.

Beim AL+ musste man schon ein Paar Hunderter drauf legen, um die gleiche Ausstattung zu bekommen.

Eventuell bewusst? 

Irgendwo hab ich letztens auch was vom "Edelversender" Canyon gelesen...

Kann es sein, dass Canyon gerne den Ruf des Billigversenders ablegen will?

Kommt mir bald so vor.

Denn ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon einen solchen Preiskracher wie das Slide 130 29 fÃ¼r â¬ 1.999 haben/bringen wird...


----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2013)

Das Nerve AL+ war aber schon besser ausgestattet als das Slide, da waren die 600â¬ aufpreis schon gerechfertigt, teilweise.


----------



## backstein689 (12. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Radon hat ja schon fÃ¼r die 2013er Modelle die Preise recht stabil gehalten.
> 
> Damals (also ca. vor einem Jahr) war in einer Bikebravo von Radon als Statement zu lesen, dass sie gut verhandelt und eingekauft hÃ¤tten.
> 
> ...



Ich erwarte von Canyon auch nicht das gleiche fÃ¼r 1999, aber fÃ¼r sagen wir 2100

Canyon steckt defintiv mehr Geld in Design und Entwicklung ihrer Rahmen und PrÃ¼fverfahren als Radon.
Das sieht man den RÃ¤dern einfach an.
Sprich sie erbringen mehr Leistung und dafÃ¼r bin ich bereit einen Aufpreis zu zahlen.

Zudem sieht man an Canyon's Investitionen in den kompetitiven Bereich des Fahrradfahrens, dass sie mehr sein mÃ¶chten als ein Deutscher Versender aus Koblenz, sondern zu den GroÃen dazugehÃ¶ren mÃ¶chten. Und wie es scheint, sind sie da auf einem guten Weg.

Und selbst, wenn sie dann ein 29er XT, Fox Evolution, Reverb Stealth 130mm Fully fÃ¼r 2500 anbieten sind sie noch um sooo viel billiger als die Mitbewerber (Specialized, Scott, Rotwild...) in der Liga der GroÃen.

Trotzdem wissen die Jungs von Canyon sicherlich womit sie das meiste Geld verdienen: Dem guten Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis und das wird auch sicherlich so bleiben.


Vllt noch ein Wort zu Radon:

Ich stelle mir deren Ansatz etwas anders vor:
Genau schauen, was auf dem Markt gut lÃ¤uft und wo die Nachfrage das Angebot Ã¼bersteigt und auf diese LÃ¼cke ein sehr funktionelles Produkt entwickeln: Siehe Slide 130 29
Dann wird festgesetzt, um wieviel Prozent man im nÃ¤chsten Jahr wachsen mÃ¶chte und produziert genau die dazu nÃ¶tige Anzahl an RÃ¤dern. Beispiel Slide 150 2013: Das Rad lief sau gut und war in den gÃ¼nstigen Modellen sehr schnell ausverkauft.
Jetzt werden sie vor der Konkurrenz im September die 2014er Modelle liefern und wieder sehr viel sehr schnell verkaufen.

Das krasse ist, dass die Versender sich bei dem Ganzen dumm und dÃ¤mlich verdienen: Cube verkauft sein Rad fÃ¼r geschÃ¤tzt 1000 Euro an einen HÃ¤ndler, der es fÃ¼r 2000 (UVP) an den Kunden bringt.
Radon verkauft ein gleichwertiges Rad direkt an den Kunden fÃ¼r 1700 und nimmt einfach mal 700 Euro mehr ein.


----------



## ms303 (12. August 2013)

Dann Vergleich doch mal die beiden Ausstattungen

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3042#tab-reiter2

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-9-0_id_21669_.htm

Und sag mir dann, wo die â¬ 500.- Preisunterschied stecken.

Kann sein, dass ich was Ã¼bersehen habe. 

Im Ernst:

Der Laufradsatz unterscheidet sich, ist aber evtl. Geschmackssache.

Das Canyon hat eine Reverb Stealth, okay.

Die Reifen beim Canyon sind auch besser.

Aber â¬ 500.- Unterschied sehe ich da bei der Ausstattung beim besten Willen nicht.

Noch zur ErklÃ¤rung:

Ich persÃ¶nlich finde Canyon auch besser bzw. die Bikes schÃ¶ner als die von Radon.

Aber bei soviel Kohle Preisunterschied kann man schon mal ins grÃ¼beln kommen...

Edith:

Das war eigentlich an Boardi gerichtet mit dem Vergleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2013)

LaufrÃ¤der, Reverb Stealth und die Bremsanlage, okey sind vllt nicht 500â¬, aber ich wÃ¼rd die schon ausgeben


----------



## ms303 (12. August 2013)

Ich ja auch...

Aber es ist schon viel Kohle an Preisunterschied.

Und die ist nicht jeder bereit auszugeben...

Wie bereits geschrieben:  Da kann man schon mal ins Grübeln kommen.

Vor allem, weil viele auch nur auf den Preis bzw. die vordergründigen Ausstattungsdetails schauen.

Und genau das weiß Radon.

Ich wollte mir ja selbst das AL+ 9.0 holen.

Hab dann aber entschieden, zu warten, was die 2014er Modelle bringen.

Vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch noch das 9.0 wegen der Geo.

Keine Ahnung...

Ich bin aber auch noch kein 29er gefahren.

Und was ich von 650b halten soll, weiß ich auch nicht.

Klingt aber nicht wirklich nach "Must Have".

Alles in allem:

Es ist nicht einfach...


----------



## cmi (12. August 2013)

da ich in dem anderen thread leider keine antwort bekommen hatte und ich "neu" bin (also nicht wirklich die entwicklung über die jahre verfolgt habe): wie läuft das bei canyon mit den neuvorstellungen? das al+ wird ja wahrscheinlich durch das spektral 1:1 ersetzt, oder? hat man ggf. noch eine chance nach der eurobike noch ein al+ zu kaufen, oder sind die direkt weg?


----------



## backstein689 (12. August 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> da ich in dem anderen thread leider keine antwort bekommen hatte und ich "neu" bin (also nicht wirklich die entwicklung über die jahre verfolgt habe): wie läuft das bei canyon mit den neuvorstellungen? das al+ wird ja wahrscheinlich durch das spektral 1:1 ersetzt, oder? hat man ggf. noch eine chance nach der eurobike noch ein al+ zu kaufen, oder sind die direkt weg?




Ne, ich denke, dass das al+ für 2014 so noch bleiben wird, das wurde ja erst für 2013 sehr stark überarbeitet. also das "All Mountain" bleiben.

Genauso wie das strive wohl auch noch als 26er "Enduro" erstmal bleibt

Die Nerve AL Reihe wird durch ein 27,5 mit 120mm ergänzt und deckt den Bereich "Tour" ab.

Das neue Spectral soll meiner Meinung nach den Bereich "All Mountain light" in 27,5 mit 140mm und als 29 mit 130mm abdecken.

Meine Einschätzung! in 2 Wochen wissen wir mehr
Also laufen tut das so: Offizielle Vorstellung auf der Eurobike Ende August. Online auf der Homepage und somit zu Bestellen waren die neuen Bikes in den letzten Jahren Mitte Oktober.

Manche waren dann schon sehr zeitnah lieferbar, andere kamen wirklich erst im neuen Jahr.

edit: Bei einem Modellwechsel stellt Canyon die noch nicht verkauften Modelle ins Outlet oder hebt sie für etwaige Garantieansprüche als Ersatzteillager auf. D.h. wenn dein gewünschtes Al+ jetzt noch lieferbar ist und Canyon das Al+ wirklich einstellen sollte, müsste es im Outlet landen.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. August 2013)

Bei canyon steckt halt mehr liebe im detail. Absolut detail versessen. Radon hat halt immer so ein discount touc fÃ¼r mich (wokommt das bloss her, wenn man sich bike-discount nennt), die kriegen ja z.b. noch nicht mal.eine vernÃ¼nftie Lackierung hin. Auch bietet canyon 6-7 rahmengarantie + crash replacement, glaube nicht das radon da mithalten kann. Auch find ich cool was fÃ¼r teamfahrer canyon mittlerweile alles hat, ganz zu schweigen von den innovationen. Es addiert sich halt und Zumindestens ich bezahl fÃ¼r all die sachen auch gern ein bisschen mehr, solangs nicht die Ã¼blichen preise sind wie bei Mitbewerber fÃ¼r 3000 â¬ slx alu bike, ist daa immer noch ok.


----------



## backstein689 (12. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Bei canyon steckt halt mehr liebe im detail. Absolut detail versessen. Radon hat halt immer so ein discount touc für mich (wokommt das bloss her, wenn man sich bike-discount nennt), die kriegen ja z.b. noch nicht mal.eine vernünftie Lackierung hin. Auch bietet canyon 6-7 rahmengarantie + crash replacement, glaube nicht das radon da mithalten kann. Auch find ich cool was für teamfahrer canyon mittlerweile alles hat, ganz zu schweigen von den innovationen. Es addiert sich halt und Zumindestens ich bezahl für all die sachen auch gern ein bisschen mehr, solangs nicht die üblichen preise sind wie bei Mitbewerber für 3000  slx alu bike, ist daa immer noch ok.




radon gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen Bei sachgemäßet Benutzung. Wie das im Einzelfall dann abläuft weiß ich nicht.

ansonsten bin ich voll deiner Meinung!


----------



## cmi (13. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Das neue Spectral soll meiner Meinung nach den Bereich "All Mountain light" in 27,5 mit 140mm und als 29 mit 130mm abdecken.



ich hätte jetzt halt vermutet, dass die 27,5" mit 140mm in etwa identisch zu 26" mit 150mm sind (dämpfungsmäßig) und dadurch durchaus das al+ direkt ersetzen könnten. (heißt ja immer, dass bspw. die 29" vergleichsweise wenig federweg brauchen um eine ähnliche "smoothness" zu erreichen.) mehr vielfalt  in der modellpalette heißt ja auch höhere kosten.

naja in 2 wochen wissen wir mehr  und das mit dem outlet wusste ich noch gar nicht, das würde im zweifelsfall dann eine schwierige entscheidung 

danke auf jedenfall für die infos!


----------



## Dickie76 (13. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ne, ich denke, dass das al+ für 2014 so noch bleiben wird, das wurde ja erst für 2013 sehr stark überarbeitet. also das "All Mountain" bleiben.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich denke, wie schon mal vor ein paar Seiten vermutet, dass Canyon einen größeren Schnitt machen wird und die Modelle radikal auf die neuen Laufradgrößen umstellt und die Anzeichen lassen dies auch vermuten. Mein finaler tipp nach den aktuellen Enthüllungen:


Torque belibt als Big Bike mit viel Federweg in 26 Zoll

Strive mit neuer Anlenkung als Enduro in 27,5 Zoll

Spectral AL als All-Mountain in 29 und 27,5 Zoll

Nerve AL als Tourer in 29 und 27,5 Zoll

Canyon Lux CF als Race Fully in 29 Zoll
Was im Hardtail-Bereich passiert weiß ich nicht genau, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dort allzuviel neues kommen wird. Wenn man es gnaz wild treiben würde könnte man bei einigen Modellen die 26 Zoll Varianten komplett entfallen lassen (insb. bei Grand Canyon CF würde das Sinn machen).

Jetzt werde ich aber nichts mehr spekulieren, sondern werde einfach 2 Wochen warten und mich dann überraschen lassen. Dieses jahr bin echt gespannt auf die Neuheiten. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich ein neues Bike brauche... 

Übrigens gab es vor ein paar Jahren schon mal ein Spectral, allerdings mit Carbonrahmen (10,9 Kg). Schaut hier...

Dickie76


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

Das hier lässt mich sagen, dass kein neues enduro kommt, ein screenshot von facebook:







Natürlich könnten sie an den alten rahmen längere Ausfallende und eine Gabel für 27,5 Räder dranbauen...




Dickie76 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich denke, wie schon mal vor ein paar Seiten vermutet, dass Canyon einen größeren Schnitt machen wird und die Modelle radikal auf die neuen Laufradgrößen umstellt und die Anzeichen lassen dies auch vermuten. Mein finaler tipp nach den aktuellen Enthüllungen:
> 
> 
> Torque belibt als Big Bike mit viel Federweg in 26 Zoll
> ...


----------



## RobG301 (13. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Radon hat ja schon für die 2013er Modelle die Preise recht stabil gehalten.
> 
> Damals (also ca. vor einem Jahr) war in einer Bikebravo von Radon als Statement zu lesen, dass sie gut verhandelt und eingekauft hätten.
> 
> ...



Bei Radon halte ich das schlichtweg für nen Versuch mehr Marktanteil zu erzielen! Soll keineswegs Kritik sein, aber ist ein geschickter Schachzug! 

Canyon braucht sowas nicht, denn wenn man Umfragen glaubt sind die immer noch beliebtester Versender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (13. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Ich denke, wie schon mal vor ein paar Seiten vermutet, dass Canyon einen größeren Schnitt machen wird und die Modelle radikal auf die neuen Laufradgrößen umstellt und die Anzeichen lassen dies auch vermuten. Mein finaler tipp nach den aktuellen Enthüllungen:
> 
> 
> Torque belibt als Big Bike mit viel Federweg in 26 Zoll
> ...



Aufpassen, dass euch keiner als Canyon-Fanboys outet! 

Spass beiseite.

Das mit der anderen Anlenkung bzw. einem veränderten Hinterbau der den Einbau von 27,5'' Laufrädern zulässt wäre eine gute Sache.

Wie man aktuell den bekannten MTB-Seiten entnehmen kann macht Nukeproof das ja für 2014 mit dem Mega genauso!

Nur befürchte, dass es dann für aktuelle Strive-Fahrer keine Möglichkeit geben wird, ihr 26'' auf 27,5'' umzurüsten (falls gewünscht)!


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Vor allem, weil viele auch nur auf den Preis bzw. die vordergründigen Ausstattungsdetails schauen.
> 
> Und genau das weiß Radon.



Erinnert mich daran :

"Hatta Klimaaa??? - HATTA!!!"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2e-3-QIP3Q"]Siebena BMW * Hatta Klimaaa??? - HATTA!!! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ms303 (13. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Bei Radon halte ich das schlichtweg für nen Versuch mehr Marktanteil zu erzielen! Soll keineswegs Kritik sein, aber ist ein geschickter Schachzug!
> 
> Canyon braucht sowas nicht, denn wenn man Umfragen glaubt sind die immer noch beliebtester Versender!


 
Du hast Recht, so rum wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, so rum wird ein Schuh draus.




mmh dann wären alle deren Preise nur da, um Marktanteil zu bekommen


----------



## Dickie76 (13. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> mmh dann wären alle deren Preise nur da, um Marktanteil zu bekommen



Mit anderen Worten: Masse macht Kasse


----------



## Dickie76 (13. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Aufpassen, dass euch keiner als Canyon-Fanboys outet!



Warum wären wir sonst hier, wenn wir es nicht wären.


----------



## RobG301 (13. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Masse macht Kasse



Klar!

Nur auf den E-Modellen ist Radon sitzen geblieben! Die bekamst jetzt genau wie das 10.0 LE zum "Sonderpreis" im SSV!

Bin gespannt auf Radon Slide 160 CFK 650B vs Canyon Strive 26''/650B!


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> Nur auf den E-Modellen ist Radon sitzen geblieben! Die bekamst jetzt genau wie das 10.0 LE zum "Sonderpreis" im SSV!
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Radon Slide 160 CFK 650B vs Canyon Strive 26''/650B!



Jo, da haben sie ein Experiment gewagt, dass nicht so wie gewünscht geglückt ist.

Aber wenn das zu den aktuellen Preisen führt, sollte sich keiner beschweren


----------



## Maxmara67 (13. August 2013)

Gab es dieses Vorschaubild schon immer zu sehen, oder ist das ein 2014er Nerve AL 29 9.9?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (13. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Gab es dieses Vorschaubild schon immer zu sehen, oder ist das ein 2014er Nerve AL 29 9.9?



Das ist ein nerve al 29er, gab es schon 2013

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Gab es dieses Vorschaubild schon immer zu sehen, oder ist das ein 2014er Nerve AL 29 9.9?




Bisher gab es die Farbe glaube ich noch nicht


----------



## mssc (13. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das ist ein nerve al 29er, gab es schon 2013
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube



Eben nicht... zumindest die Farbkombi nicht... 

Auch beim Torque EX und NerveCF gibts neue Vorschaufotos, beim Grand Canyon AL29 auch, wobei dort scheinbar ein Foto vom Yellowstone (in neuer Farbkombi) drin ist (Schnellspanner hinten).

Edit: Bei den Rennrädern, gibts neue Vorschaufotos vom Ultimate CF SLX und vom Roadlite AL.... falls es wen interessiert...


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Bei den Rennrädern, gibts neue Vorschaufotos vom Ultimate CF SLX und vom Roadlite AL.... falls es wen interessiert...


Ja, ein bisschen schon.  Habe gehört, Canyon wolle 2014 einen Cyclocrosser rausbringen und bin schon etwas daran interessiert. Wenn schon große Raddurchmesser, dann gleich mit Rennradlenker.


----------



## Maxmara67 (13. August 2013)

Hoffentlich war das nicht ein Azubi von Canyon der im CMS rumgefummelt hat und jetzt mächtig Ärger bekommt.


----------



## Freakrr (13. August 2013)

Die Farbe vom abgebildeten Torque EX find ich schonmal mega 

Kann man erkennen welche Laufräder verbaut wurden? Ich kann es nicht entziffern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (13. August 2013)

Vorschaubilder sind wieder die alten oder? Hat noch wer n paar screenshots?


----------



## Freakrr (13. August 2013)

Nerve CF - gab es in der Farbe auch nicht


----------



## Freakrr (13. August 2013)

Nerve AL 29


----------



## mssc (13. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Die Farbe vom abgebildeten Torque EX find ich schonmal mega
> 
> Kann man erkennen welche Laufräder verbaut wurden? Ich kann es nicht entziffern...
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/i/bikes/nav/torque-ex.png



Ich würde meinen: Sunringle Charger (mit neuem Logo)



konahoss90 schrieb:


> Vorschaubilder sind wieder die alten oder? Hat noch wer n paar screenshots?



Sind noch da... drück mal F5


----------



## ms303 (13. August 2013)

Ich glaube Freakrr meinte die Laufradgrösse...


----------



## Freakrr (13. August 2013)

Ne ne ich meinte schon den Hersteller der Laufräder.....Sun Ringle wäre schade aber man kann ja tauschen


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3189

Mann kann schon neue Modelle bestellen

Das Nerve Al 29 7.9 ist 200 euro billiger bei ähnlicher Auststattung


----------



## Freakrr (13. August 2013)

Jetzt ist alles online!!!!!!


----------



## Zhen (13. August 2013)

Ahhhhh, wieso haben die den CCDB Air und nicht den CCDB Air CS im Torque EX??? Das find ich ja jetzt richtig enttäuschend


----------



## Zhen (13. August 2013)

Aaaaahaha und die Lyrik RC statt der RC2DH... Gott was für eine *******...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Jetzt ist alles online!!!!!!




alles? bei mir gibts nur das eine torque, die nerve al 29 und das cf slx 29


----------



## dia-mandt (13. August 2013)

das Sticker design ist mal ein klarer schritt zurück!


----------



## mssc (13. August 2013)

Ganz neu:
Grand Canyon AL SLX 29
Grand Canyon CF SL 29

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Yellowstones wegfallen...


----------



## waldleopard (13. August 2013)

Al 29 7.9 Float evo/performance, XT/SLX+Elixir 3, Spline M1900 1699.-
Al 29 8,9 Float performance, XT+Elixir 7, Crossride 1999.-
Al 29 9,9 Float performance, komplett XT, Spline One 2499.-


----------



## Boardi05 (13. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Die Farbe vom abgebildeten Torque EX find ich schonmal mega
> 
> Kann man erkennen welche Laufräder verbaut wurden? Ich kann es nicht entziffern...



Die Felgen auf diesem Bild sind die Crossmax SX, das Bike ist ein Torque 2013



Freakrr schrieb:


> Nerve CF - gab es in der Farbe auch nicht



Ja das Nerve CF gab es in dieser Farbe für 2013


----------



## grobi59 (13. August 2013)

Sauber, wenigstens werden jetzt auch Shimano Bremsen verbaut!

Boardi, was quatscht du eigentlich immer für einen Mist?


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Sauber, wenigstens werden jetzt auch Shimano Bremsen verbaut!
> 
> Boardi, was quatscht du eigentlich immer für einen Mist?




Er hat noch nicht F5 gedrückt


----------



## 21XC12 (13. August 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Aaaaahaha und die Lyrik RC statt der RC2DH... Gott was für eine *******...



Das alljährliche Prozedere!!! Abgespeckte Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis!


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ganz neu:
> Grand Canyon AL SLX 29
> Grand Canyon CF SL 29
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Yellowstones wegfallen...




das yellowstone 29 2013 wurde zum grand canyon al 2014
und das grand canyon al 2013 zum Grand Canyon AL SLX 29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (13. August 2013)

650b Modelle sah ich jetzt keine, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## sirios (13. August 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das alljährliche Prozedere!!! Abgespeckte Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis!



Augen auf Mädels, dafür ist es auch 100 Euro billiger als die aktuelle Version.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Felgen auf diesem Bild sind die Crossmax SX, das Bike ist ein Torque 2013



Kompletter Quatsch! Ein 2014er mit Sun ringlé Rädern im neuen Design. Hoffe die machen sich nicht wieder reihenweise selbstständig...


----------



## sirios (13. August 2013)

...


----------



## Freakrr (13. August 2013)

Da die Farbe "evil black" wohl sehr beliebt war gibt es die wieder.....auch sehr gelungen. Diesmal schwarze Laufräder anstatt Rote.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. August 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Sauber, wenigstens werden jetzt auch Shimano Bremsen verbaut!
> 
> Boardi, was quatscht du eigentlich immer für einen Mist?





backstein689 schrieb:


> Er hat noch nicht F5 gedrückt



Bei mir wurden die 2013er modelle angezeigt

wär vllt angebracht wenn man die Bilder speichert und dann bei nem andren hoster hochladet anstatt direkt von canyon zu verlinken......


----------



## Flachgauer05 (13. August 2013)

da Canyon das aktuelle Strive "AL" genannt hat, hätte ich mir gewünscht es kommt 2014 eine CF Version mit ähnlicher Optik wie das AL...

dann wäre ich nach 2 Monaten Strive AL fahren, nochmal schwach geworden 

finde das Strive hat eines der schönsten Enduro Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> da Canyon das aktuelle Strive "AL" genannt hat, hätte ich mir gewünscht es kommt 2014 eine CF Version mit ähnlicher Optik wie das AL...
> 
> dann wäre ich nach 2 Monaten Strive AL fahren, nochmal schwach geworden
> 
> finde das Strive hat eines der schönsten Enduro Rahmen




Generell wird das ja noch nicht alles an neuen Modellen gewesen sein.

Spectral und so fehlen ja noch.

Also mal abwarten, was noch so schönes kommt!


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (13. August 2013)

Ich zitiere:
_Das ist neu bei Canyon. Bereits deutlich vor der Eurobike stellen wir die ersten 2014er Modelle auf unsere Website. Das Besondere: Diese sind sofort bestellbar und die ersten Räder werden bereits im September ausgeliefert. In unserem Online Special werden wir Euch zum Start der Eurobike die komplette Übersicht über alle 2014er Bikes bieten und natürlich sobald möglich weitere Räder auf unserer Homepage aktivieren. Abonniert einfach den Newsletter und ihr verpasst keines der neuen Bikes. Viel Spaß!_

Quelle: http://www.canyon.com/shop/


----------



## un1e4shed (13. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Da die Farbe "evil black" wohl sehr beliebt war gibt es die wieder.....auch sehr gelungen. Diesmal schwarze Laufräder anstatt Rote.




Die Lackierung vom Rahmen finde ich einen Tick hübscher  Aber die Laufräder sehen ja mal wirklich s***** aus 




Zhen schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, wieso haben die den CCDB Air und nicht den  CCDB Air CS im Torque EX??? Das find ich ja jetzt richtig enttäuschend



Den gibts bestimmt im Alpinist oder einer anderen teureren Ausstattungslinie.


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Also ich finde die neuen Bikes sehr chic!


----------



## Maxmara67 (13. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Al 29 7.9 Float evo/performance, XT/SLX+Elixir 3, Spline M1900 1699.-
> Al 29 8,9 Float performance, XT+Elixir 7, Crossride 1999.-
> Al 29 9,9 Float performance, komplett XT, Spline One 2499.-



Also ich bin froh über mein 2013er Nerve AL 29 9.9.

Mir kommt es so vor, dass kräftig an den Komponenten gespart wurde nur um den Preis von 2.599,- auf 2.499,- zu drücken.

- XT-Bremsen statt Elixier 7
- Float Performance statt Float Factory
- DT Swiss Felgen und Naben statt Mavic Crossmax ST


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Also ich bin froh über mein 2013er Nerve AL 29 9.9.
> 
> Mir kommt es so vor, dass kräftig an den Komponenten gespart wurde nur um den Preis von 2.599,- auf 2.499,- zu drücken.
> 
> ...




XT schlechter als Elixier 7?

Performance Factory I agree

Die Dt Swiss sind 190g leichter als die crossmax st


----------



## Maxmara67 (13. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> XT schlechter als Elixier 7?
> 
> Performance Factory I agree
> 
> Die Dt Swiss sind 190g leichter als die crossmax st



Die XT ist ja wohl das Schwammigste was es gibt gegenüber einer guten Elixier... haben beides gefahren und will keine XT mehr haben.

190g leichter mag sein... aber die Crossmax sehen eindeutig geiler aus!!!


----------



## motivio (13. August 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, wieso haben die den CCDB Air und nicht den CCDB Air CS im Torque EX??? Das find ich ja jetzt richtig enttäuschend



Ja, da hast Du Recht.
Vielleicht stimmen einfach die Bilder und Daten noch nicht.
Frag doch mal nach.;-)


----------



## Iconx (13. August 2013)

motivio schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du Recht.
> Vielleicht stimmen einfach die Bilder und Daten noch nicht.
> Frag doch mal nach.;-)


 
Einstellbare Federvorspannung sag ich da nur - steht noch beim CC DB Air dabei.... also sind definitiv noch Fehler drin.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. August 2013)

Mein Bike ist 100â¬ teurer geworden. Bin ich ja froh 2013 gekauft zu haben.

Auch interessant das man bei dem 29ern in RahmengrÃ¶Ãe XS automatisch 27,5" bekommt. Seh wohl sonst auch etwas merkwÃ¼rdig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (13. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Die XT ist ja wohl das Schwammigste was es gibt gegenüber einer guten Elixier... haben beides gefahren und will keine XT mehr haben.


 
...sehe ich genau andersrum, XT ist mMn wesentlich knackiger und präziser, hab auch beide gefahren


----------



## Boardi05 (13. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Die XT ist ja wohl das Schwammigste was es gibt gegenüber einer guten Elixier... haben beides gefahren und will keine XT mehr haben.
> 
> 190g leichter mag sein... aber die Crossmax sehen eindeutig geiler aus!!!



Dann biste wohl ne schlechte XT gefahren, die Bremse ist zurzeit das beste was man bekommt, im 2 kolbensektor, da kommt keine Avid hin.


----------



## waldi28 (13. August 2013)

mtintel schrieb:


> 650b Modelle sah ich jetzt keine, oder hab ich was übersehen?



Die kleinen Rahmen werden in 650B ausgeliefert.

Das Grand Canyon AL 29 läuft in XS auf 650B Rädern.

" Bei Rahmengröße XS setzen wir auf 27,5 Zoll Laufräder  der komplett neu konstruierte Rahmen und die Ausstattung ergeben so das optimale Gesamtpaket aus Geometrie und Fahrverhalten für diese Größe. "


----------



## yellowstone29 (13. August 2013)

Mein Yellowstone AL6.9 heißt jetzt Grand Canyon AL6.9, hat ne Elixier 5 statt 1 andere Laufräder und Reifen, eine dreifachkurbel statt meiner 2 Fach, und als Standard direkt Ergon Griffe montiert für 100.- weniger..

Insgesamt hat es sich also nicht verschlechtert, wobei ich Felgen und Naben nicht vergleichen kann..
Die 100.- hätte ich sparen können und noch ne bessere bremsanlage bekommen.. Aber so ist es ja immer wenn man etwas gekauft hat und dann etwas neues kommt


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

> Aber so ist es ja immer wenn man etwas gekauft hat und dann etwas neues kommt


True! Aber so hattest du immerhin schon ein paar Monate Spaß mit dem Bike. Und das ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## yellowstone29 (13. August 2013)

Naja, 6-7 Wochen.. Aber bis das neue ausgeliefert wird kw38, wär die Saison schon fast vorbei gewesen. Von daher ist das schon ok, eine Woche warten wär schon zuviel gewesen.

Ich bin in den Laden rein und war froh direkt eines mitnehmen zu können, da bin ich sehr ungeduldig  und das obwohl schon ausverkauft ( ein Schweizer Modell lag aber zum Glück grad noch zufällig in Koblenz rum)


----------



## cmi (14. August 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Aber so ist es ja immer wenn man etwas gekauft hat und dann etwas neues kommt



imho größter fehler den man machen kann: bei teuren anschaffungen auf's nachfolgermodell schielen. man wird nie glücklich so ^^


----------



## RobG301 (14. August 2013)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> _Das ist neu bei Canyon. Bereits deutlich vor der Eurobike stellen wir die ersten 2014er Modelle auf unsere Website. Das Besondere: Diese sind sofort bestellbar und die ersten Räder werden bereits im September ausgeliefert. In unserem Online Special werden wir Euch zum Start der Eurobike die komplette Übersicht über alle 2014er Bikes bieten und natürlich sobald möglich weitere Räder auf unserer Homepage aktivieren. Abonniert einfach den Newsletter und ihr verpasst keines der neuen Bikes. Viel Spaß!_
> 
> Quelle: http://www.canyon.com/shop/



Also wie bei Radon! Die Highlights kommen dann was später (Strive, Spectral usw.)!


----------



## RobG301 (14. August 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> imho größter fehler den man machen kann: bei teuren anschaffungen auf's nachfolgermodell schielen. man wird nie glücklich so ^^



Aber im Bikesektor kann man ja bis auf paar Ausnahmen sicher sein, immer den günstigeren Kauf getätigt zu haben, weil entweder Preise anziehen oder die Ausstattung schlechter wird oder gar beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (14. August 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären warum jetzt wieder 3-Fach an manchen Nerve AL 29 verbaut wird?

Sonst gefallen mir die neuen Bikes gut.

Das Nerve AL 7.9 ist jetzt 200 günstiger, dafür viele Iridium Parts. Doch lieber noch zum 2013er greifen, was meint Ihr?


----------



## yellowstone29 (14. August 2013)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären warum jetzt wieder 3-Fach an manchen Nerve AL 29 verbaut wird?


 
Vermutlich weil es jetzt auf 29er angepasste 3er Kurbeln zum vernünftigen Preis gibt  
Die 2014er 29er haben eine 40/30/22 statt der üblichen 43/32/24 beim 26er.
Zudem wird dadurch das System wieder einheitlich Schimano statt dem mix aus Schimano und Sram..

Die 2er Sram Kurbel mit 36/22 oder 38/24 war vermutlich nur die Notlösung zum überbrücken für die 29er.

Trotzdem bin ich mit dieser Lösung sehr zufrieden, ich vermisse bisher die fehlenden 10gänge nicht, im gegenteil..


----------



## backstein689 (14. August 2013)

die verbauen die neue auf 29" abgestimmte Shimano kurbel 40 30 22


----------



## RobG301 (14. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> die verbauen die neue auf 29" abgestimmte Shimano kurbel 40 30 22



Eben für den Einsatzbereich ist das mittlerweile die beste Kurbel!

Enduro wird in Zukunft wohl nur noch 2fach verbaut werden oder halt die X01 oder XX1 verbaut werden!

Bin gespannt was nach der Eurobike oder dann im Frühjahr Neues zum Strive kommt (scheinbar orientiert man sich ja am Wettbewerb und der bringt sein Enduro ja auch erst im Frühjahr auch wenn da die Preise schon bekannt sind nur die Specs nicht).


----------



## reipa (14. August 2013)

AL 8.9 2014  12,9 kg
Das 2013 Modell hatte 12,4kg und es wÃ¤re dann auch schwerer als das 300 â¬ gÃ¼nstigere AL7.9 
Kann das stimmen? die Ausstattung ist ja nicht so schlecht.

Die 3 fach Kurbel gefÃ¤llt ganz gut, besonders das 22er Blatt ist bei 29ern fÃ¼r mich wichtig, wenn man in den Alpen unterwegs ist.


----------



## backstein689 (14. August 2013)

reipa schrieb:


> AL 8.9 2014  12,9 kg
> Das 2013 Modell hatte 12,4kg und das wäre dann gleich schwer wie das AL7.9
> Kann das stimmen? die Ausstattung ist ja nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Die 3 fach Kurbel gefällt ganz gut, besonders das 22er Blatt ist bei 29ern für mich wichtig, wenn man in den Alpen unterwegs ist.



schwerere Kasette, ein Kettenblatt mehr an der Kurbel, Iridium parts anstatt crankbrothers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

reipa schrieb:


> AL 8.9 2014  12,9 kg
> Das 2013 Modell hatte 12,4kg und es wäre dann auch schwerer als das 300  günstigere AL7.9
> Kann das stimmen? die Ausstattung ist ja nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Die 3 fach Kurbel gefällt ganz gut, besonders das 22er Blatt ist bei 29ern für mich wichtig, wenn man in den Alpen unterwegs ist.



Man kann auch nen 22er Blatt auf der bisherigen 2 Fach Kurbel verbauen, funktioniert auch...


----------



## yellowstone29 (14. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Man kann auch nen 22er Blatt auf der bisherigen 2 Fach Kurbel verbauen, funktioniert auch...


 
Es gibt ja momentan 2 2fach Kurbeln bei den 29ern. Einmal 38/24 und einmal 36/22.
Mit der letzteren komme ich super klar, nach unten perfekt, nach oben ist allerdings bei 40kmh sense..


----------



## ms303 (14. August 2013)

Hat denn das 9.9 SL jetzt eine Zweifach oder eine Dreifach-Kurbel?

Werde da aus der Bezeichnung nicht ganz schlau.

Da steht nur was von Sram S2210 Carbon...

Und wieder alles von Fox...

Hatte gehofft, dass vielleicht auch das ein oder andere RockShox-Modell dabei ist, wie bei Radon.


----------



## yellowstone29 (14. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Hat denn das 9.9 SL jetzt eine Zweifach oder eine Dreifach-Kurbel?


 
Ne Carbon 36/22 2fach Kurbel


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja momentan 2 2fach Kurbeln bei den 29ern. Einmal 38/24 und einmal 36/22.
> Mit der letzteren komme ich super klar, nach unten perfekt, nach oben ist allerdings bei 40kmh sense..



Ich meinte die 38-24 XT Kurbel. Die tut es auch mit nem 22er Blatt noch.

Ich komme mit 38-24 allerdings auch gut zurecht. Haben hier aber auch keine langen Anstiege, die sehr steil sind. Wenn ueber 20%, dann nur kurz.


----------



## Dickie76 (14. August 2013)

Hat das Nerve CF eigentich weiterhin 26 Zoll? Kopnnte aus den Daten etc. nichts von 27,5 oder so rauslesen...

Dickie76


----------



## doppel (14. August 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Mein Yellowstone AL6.9 heißt jetzt Grand Canyon AL6.9, hat ne Elixier 5 statt 1 andere Laufräder und Reifen, eine dreifachkurbel statt meiner 2 Fach, und als Standard direkt Ergon Griffe montiert für 100.- weniger..
> 
> Insgesamt hat es sich also nicht verschlechtert, wobei ich Felgen und Naben nicht vergleichen kann..
> Die 100.- hätte ich sparen können und noch ne bessere bremsanlage bekommen.. Aber so ist es ja immer wenn man etwas gekauft hat und dann etwas neues kommt



da können wir uns die Hand geben. Elixir 5 zu 1 ist aber wohl nicht der Riesenunterschied. Ob Laufrad, Naben und Reifen einen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen kann ich allerdings auch nicht beurteilen. Bei der 2-fach-Kurbel gebe ich dir auch komplett recht, finde ich super auch wenn nach oben noch etwas Luft wäre.
Allerdings hätte ich mir beim jetzigen Modell nicht direkt nen neuen breiteren Lenker mit Ergon GA1 kaufen müssen, sind ja auch immerhin nochmal 60-70.
Kann insgesamt also gar nicht sagen ob das neue Modell besser oder schlechter für mich ist, daher freue ich mich einfach über mein Bike das hier zuhause steht 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hfre (14. August 2013)

Hallo eine Frage hat das 2014  29Zoll GC AL SLX 8.9 einen Remote Hebel auf dem Bild sieht es so aus?


----------



## Dickie76 (14. August 2013)

Hfre schrieb:


> Hallo eine Frage hat das 2014  29Zoll GC AL SLX 8.9 einen Remote Hebel auf dem Bild sieht es so aus?



Sieht so aus. Man sieht am oberen Ende des Tauchrohrs diesen Endnippel hochstehen. Oh, hochstehender Nippel... Auf dem Highlightbild ist auch ne Remote verbaut, in der Beschreibung seht aber nix dabei.

Dickie76


----------



## simdiem (14. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Man sieht am oberen Ende des Tauchrohrs diesen Endnippel hochstehen. Oh, hochstehender Nippel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (14. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Hat das Nerve CF eigentich weiterhin 26 Zoll? Kopnnte aus den Daten etc. nichts von 27,5 oder so rauslesen...
> 
> Dickie76



Ja


----------



## waldleopard (14. August 2013)

Schade das die Farbgebung bei vielen Modellen wieder nahezu gleich ist, schwarz-weiß+blau/rot und eine hate it or love it Variante. Hatte gehofft Canyon wär mal etwas mutiger und würde in die Farbkiste greifen.  Mal sehen was noch so kommt..


----------



## TimoSimai (14. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Schade das die Farbgebung bei vielen Modellen wieder nahezu gleich ist, schwarz-weiß+blau/rot und eine hate it or love it Variante. Hatte gehofft Canyon wär mal etwas mutiger und würde in die Farbkiste greifen.  Mal sehen was noch so kommt..



Geht mir genau so.

Ich kann das Schwarz-eloxierte nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## Hfre (14. August 2013)

Hfre schrieb:


> Hallo eine Frage hat das 2014  29Zoll GC AL SLX 8.9 einen Remote Hebel auf dem Bild sieht es so aus?



Hallo laut canyon hat das bike den Remote Hebel nur nicht in der Ausstattung aufgeführt


----------



## othu (14. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


>



Hatte gehofft sie überarbeiten das Torque mal gründlich... so wird es 2014 eine Rose Sky Fire...


----------



## Don Stefano (14. August 2013)

Ich kann keinen Unterschied beim Rahmen vom Grand Canyon CF SL und Grand Canyon CF SLX erkennen. Ist das einfach nur ein Marketing-Gag um die günstigeren Modelle deutlicher nach unten abzugrenzen?


----------



## dj_holgie (14. August 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich kann keinen Unterschied beim Rahmen vom Grand Canyon CF SL und Grand Canyon CF SLX erkennen. Ist das einfach nur ein Marketing-Gag um die günstigeren Modelle deutlicher nach unten abzugrenzen?



Ja, ist derselbe Rahmen. Muss sagen, das Grand Canyon CF SL hat echt schon ein geniales PL Verhältnis. Dafür gibts anderswo noch nicht mal den Carbon Rahmen.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (14. August 2013)

Canyon 2014 ist wie immer:


Preise super
Technik (wahrscheinlich) super
Design = todlangweilig, austauschbar, uninspiriert.

Können oder wollen die sich keine guten Designer leisten? Null Emotionen haben die Dinger... für mich muss der Preis stimmen, die Technik und Fahreigenschaften auch.
Aber ich möchte mein Rad auch "geil" finden, und bei Canyon regt sich da mal gar nichts bei mir.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2013)

also ich finde mein FRX "geil"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (14. August 2013)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Canyon 2014 ist wie immer:
> 
> 
> Design = todlangweilig, austauschbar, uninspiriert.
> ...



Find das neue Design vom Nerve CF ziemlich geil und vom Grand Canyon CF Sl die Farben auch sehr geil. Das Nerve 29 auch sehr gelungen. Eigentlich alle Bikes die ich mir angeschaut habe . Aber so gehen Geschmäcker halt auseinander, kanns halt nicht jedem Recht machen.


----------



## Deleted176859 (15. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Find das neue Design vom Nerve CF ziemlich geil und vom Grand Canyon CF Sl die Farben auch sehr geil. Das Nerve 29 auch sehr gelungen. Eigentlich alle Bikes die ich mir angeschaut habe . Aber so gehen Geschmäcker halt auseinander, kanns halt nicht jedem Recht machen.



!!! Und das Peterle aus Freiburg soll sich mal ne Viagra einwerfen,
dann regt sich vielleicht auch mal wieder was...

Und zu: Design = todlangweilig, austauschbar, uninspiriert.: Manche haben eben den Geschmack da wo man normalerweise drauf - sitzt...


----------



## RobG301 (15. August 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so.
> 
> Ich kann das Schwarz-eloxierte nicht mehr sehen...



Na lieber so als "Quietschblau" mit "Quietschgrün" wie es bei Radon zu finden ist! Das Geschmackssache! 

Klar wenn du auf dem Trail früher gesehen werden willst von den "bösen Wanderern" dann ist so ne Leuchtfarbe gut! Ich mag lieber das schwarz und dann mit nem orange-blauen Schriftzug! 
Sprich das Rennbike des Werksenduroteam!

Und das Strive ist und bleibt vom Rahmendesign her eins der schönsten Enduros am Markt, auch wenn manche eher auf geradlininge Rahmenrohre wie an einem Nicolai stehen (das jetzt gerade vermutlich Majestätsbeleidigung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## othu (15. August 2013)

Also ich stehe ganz klar auf Hydroforming und finde (trotzdem) das Strive ist mit Abstand eins der hässlichsten Räder die es aktuell zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## clemsi (15. August 2013)

geschenkt fänd ich es auch schöner!


----------



## Peter Freiburg (15. August 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> !!! Und das Peterle aus Freiburg soll sich mal ne Viagra einwerfen,
> dann regt sich vielleicht auch mal wieder was...
> 
> Und zu: Design = todlangweilig, austauschbar, uninspiriert.: Manche haben eben den Geschmack da wo man normalerweise drauf - sitzt...



Welchen wunden Punkt habe ich denn bei dir getroffen?? Bist du Designer bei Canyon? Gibt keinen Grund, persönlich zu werden...

p.s.: ja, bei dem Design bräuchte ich wirklich ne Viagra, dass sich da was regt (es sei denn, es sitzt ne entsprechende Frau in Lycras drauf, aber das wollen wir nicht vertiefen...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (15. August 2013)

Die Sache mit dem Design ist doch ganz leicht zu lösen: Canyon wählt ein Design, das eine möglichst große Gruppe Preis-/Leistungsorientierter Kunden anspricht. Schließlich ist ja das Ziel möglichst viele Kunden zu erreichen und nicht eine spitze Zielgruppe zu treffen. Wenn ich als Nischenhersteller eine ganz bestimmte Zielgruppe erreichen will, dann kann man auch mal ein gewagteres Design wählen, das bei dieser Zielgruppe im Moment angesagt ist. Als Massenhersteller würde sowas aber ggf. nach hinten losgehen.

Ich finde es schon mal gut, dass es seit einiger Zeit zumindest Farbvarianten für die einzelnen Modelle gibt, das war ja auch mal anders. Ich erinnere mich noch damals an mein Canyon Yellowstone (Jahr 2001), das gab's nur in gelb. Wer ne andere Fabre wollte musste eine andere Ausstattung wählen. Auch ne gute Strategie um ein "Up-Selling" zu erreichen: Billige Ausstattungen mit hässlichen Farben und die teureren Varianten mit schönen Designs. 

Dickie76


----------



## cmi (15. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon mal gut, dass es seit einiger Zeit zumindest Farbvarianten für die einzelnen Modelle gibt, das war ja auch mal anders. Ich erinnere mich noch damals an mein Canyon Yellowstone (Jahr 2001), das gab's nur in gelb. Wer ne andere Fabre wollte musste eine andere Ausstattung wählen. Auch ne gute Strategie um ein "Up-Selling" zu erreichen: Billige Ausstattungen mit hässlichen Farben und die teureren Varianten mit schönen Designs.



was ja der eine oder andere massenhersteller auch immer noch so macht.


----------



## Twenty9er (15. August 2013)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass der SLX-Rahmen andere/besser Fasern haben soll, damit der Rahmen etwas steifer/komfortabler ist als der SL...ob ein Normalo-Kunde das merkt bezweifle ich aber.
...Nebenbei freut es mich, dass der 2012er AL-Rahmen immer noch aktuell ist


----------



## pro-wheels (15. August 2013)

Was ist den der große Unterschied zwischen dem Canyon Cf SLX und dem neuen Canyon Cf Sl Rahmen , außer dem Gewicht.....


----------



## Deleted 133688 (16. August 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass der SLX-Rahmen andere/besser Fasern haben soll, damit der Rahmen etwas steifer/komfortabler ist als der SL...ob ein Normalo-Kunde das merkt bezweifle ich aber.
> ...Nebenbei freut es mich, dass der 2012er AL-Rahmen immer noch aktuell ist



QUELLE?
Sogar auf der Canyon Seite steht bei der Rahmenbeschreibung einfach auf + klicken rechts danaben dass die gleichen Fasern benutzt werden!


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. August 2013)

Liest sich komplett gleich. Rahmen ist von den Maßen auch identisch.
Vlt. ist das halt wie bei Cannondale.. eine Art Hi-Mod (Gewichtsoptimiert?!)

Wenn man die Austattungen checkt, sieht man aber bei den SLX-Varianten nur die
Hochpreisigeren. Vlt ists auch nur das.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (16. August 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Liest sich komplett gleich. Rahmen ist von den Maßen auch identisch.
> Vlt. ist das halt wie bei Cannondale.. eine Art Hi-Mod (Gewichtsoptimiert?!)
> 
> Wenn man die Austattungen checkt, sieht man aber bei den SLX-Varianten nur die
> Hochpreisigeren. Vlt ists auch nur das.



Dann MUSS Canyon das aber angeben. Ich denke es ist 1:1 der selbe Rahmen + Fasermix.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (16. August 2013)

dickie76 schrieb:


> auch ne gute strategie um ein "up-selling" zu erreichen: Billige ausstattungen mit hässlichen farben und die teureren varianten mit schönen designs. :d
> 
> dickie76



= Specialized


----------



## docmojave (16. August 2013)

Gibt es schon etwas über die Nerve AL/+ Modelle zu lesen? Laufradgröße/Federwege?


----------



## hans7 (16. August 2013)

So wie es scheint, wird das Nerve Al+ durch das Spectral abgelöst: 140mm beim 650b und 130 beim 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (16. August 2013)

das Spectral  wird wohl kaum eine 34 Fox haben?


----------



## marc9999 (16. August 2013)

Dann war es ja ne super Entscheidung 2013 ein al+ zu kaufen


----------



## konahoss90 (16. August 2013)

Barnes auf Spectral bei der EWS in Whistler? Sorry, nur n Screenshot


----------



## hans7 (17. August 2013)

Hier dazu ein Link:http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/ne...5-und-spectral-al-in-27-5-und-29.836160.2.htm


----------



## motivio (17. August 2013)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Barnes auf Spectral bei der EWS in Whistler? Sorry, nur n Screenshot



Sieht schon aus wie ein Spectral AL in 27,5"
Schade, dass man nicht sieht welche Gabel drin ist.


----------



## dj_holgie (18. August 2013)

Wo bleibt das Lux CF??? Man, man, man


----------



## Jason13 (18. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Lux CF??? Man, man, man



Ich kann meins morgen um 10 abholen 

Aber ist nur das 2012er Modell 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## keF (18. August 2013)

Ich bin auf das Nerve AL gespannt...


----------



## dj_holgie (18. August 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich kann meins morgen um 10 abholen
> 
> Aber ist nur das 2012er Modell
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4



Die Dinger sind bald kult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (18. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Lux CF??? Man, man, man



Gestern den ganzen Tag beim 12h-Rennen bestaunt 
Sehr schnelles Teil!


----------



## Jason13 (18. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind bald kult



Ich freu mich drauf 
Und weisst du was das beste ist? 
26 Zoll  
Ich komme mit 29er nicht klar... :/

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## johnny blaze (18. August 2013)

Ich finde es krass, dass das torque kein rahmen-update bekommt.

Also freut mich ja, dass mein 2010er Rahmen auch 2014 noch aktuell sein wird. Aber mind. 5 Jahre ist schon echt ein langer Zyklus. 
Andererseits wäre ich bei nem update vielleicht schwach geworden...und jetzt könnte es passieren, dass ich zu nem icb-bike wechseln werde. Falls Carver ein stimmiges 650b Paket raus bringt ist das sogar relativ sicher..
Obwohl ich Canyon eigentlich ungern verlassen würde


----------



## dj_holgie (19. August 2013)

Das icb kann man aber schon mit dem strive vergleichen, was dieses jahr neu rauskommt oder?


----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das icb kann man aber schon mit dem strive vergleichen, was dieses jahr neu rauskommt oder?



Ja kannst du!


----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2013)

Sieht wohl so aus als würde es das Strive AL 2014 weiterhin geben! 

Das neue Enduro wird definitiv nicht mit den anderen Neuheiten nach der Messe kommen sondern frühestens Midseason '14 gezeigt werden!

Also erstmal stirbt das 26'' Enduro nicht! Specs gibt es nach/auf der Messe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (19. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Das neue Enduro wird definitiv nicht mit den anderen Neuheiten nach der Messe kommen *sondern frühestens Midseason '14 gezeigt werden*!



Und wer sagt/schreibt sowas ?


----------



## backstein689 (19. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Und wer sagt/schreibt sowas ?



Canyon selber auf Facebook.

Ich poste es nochmal:


----------



## un1e4shed (19. August 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Ich finde es krass, dass das torque kein rahmen-update bekommt.
> 
> Also freut mich ja, dass mein 2010er Rahmen auch 2014 noch aktuell sein wird. Aber mind. 5 Jahre ist schon echt ein langer Zyklus.



Stimmt nicht ganz, 2012 auf 2013 gabs ein kleines Geometrieupdate! Lenkwinkel flacher, Tretlager tiefer, Oberrohr länger etc....


----------



## johnny blaze (19. August 2013)

Echt? War mir nicht bewusst...

Sind aber trotzdem relativ kleine Anpassungen für so ne lange Laufzeit. 

Ich finde das strive übrigens nen tick zu grazil. Kumpel hat eins..ich persönlich mag es etwas "bulliger" in der Optik. Und deswegen werde ich mir mal das icb live anschauen. Ich denke/hoffe, dass es live eher wie das torque (Alpinist) rüber kommt.

Noch ein Grund ist bei mir, dass es das ICB auch in XL gibt..da sieht es bei Canyon bisher immer mau aus


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Canyon selber auf Facebook.
> 
> Ich poste es nochmal:



Wo steht da was von "Midseason '14" ?

Es würde mich mittlerweile nicht wundern wenn der Enduro Prototyp am Ende ein Strive CF wird. Also CFK statt Alu-Rahmen und daher das Strive AL erstmal nur ergänzt und nicht ersetzt.


----------



## Jason13 (19. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Canyon selber auf Facebook.
> 
> Ich poste es nochmal:



Das wirkt sehr merkwürdig... Wieso schreiben die sowas nich per PN... 
Ich denke das soll jeder lesen können 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Niklas0 (19. August 2013)

Ich persönlich fände ein Geometrie Update beim Torque garnicht mal schlecht.. Evlt. auch einen komplett neues Super Enduro/Freerider von Canyon? Naja '14 wird das wohl nix.. freue mich dennoch auf das Spectral!


----------



## rmfausi (19. August 2013)

Was soll deiner Meinung nach an der Torquegeometrie geändet werden? Lenkwinkel steiler/flacher,
Sitzwinkel steiler/flacher, Tretlager tiefer/höher, Cockpit tiefer/höher, Kettenstrebe länger? 
Die 13er Updates beim EX waren schon sehr gelungen. Es gibt auch noch ein FRX und bald ein DHX
für mehr bergab und Park Performence.

Ich bin mit dem EX mehr als zufrieden, geht gut bergauf und bergab ist wendig auf Trails und im
Park machts auch viel Spass. Bis auf längere CC Tagestouren (>80km) fahre ich mit dem Torque
eigentlich alles. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (19. August 2013)

Ja, aber was neues wäre ja auch mal cool... vielleicht mal was mit Hydroforming  Bin mit meinem Gapstar auch sehr zufrieden. Ich rede ja nicht von 'ner kleinen Veränderung wie dem Lenkwinkel oder so sondern evtl mal einen komplett neuen Rahmen, würde bestimmt auch gut ankommen.  Habe mich oben falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.


----------



## Luckboxx (19. August 2013)

Wie schätzt ihr die Neuerungen am Nerve CF ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (20. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wo steht da was von "Midseason '14" ?
> 
> Es würde mich mittlerweile nicht wundern wenn der Enduro Prototyp am Ende ein Strive CF wird. Also CFK statt Alu-Rahmen und daher das Strive AL erstmal nur ergänzt und nicht ersetzt.



Da sag ich jetzt mal nichts zu...

Warte einfach ab!


----------



## dj_holgie (20. August 2013)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Wie schätzt ihr die Neuerungen am Nerve CF ein?



Was ist denn da neu außer die Farben?

Gibts die neuen Bikes schon im Showroom? Oder ab wann?


----------



## Blackriver2006 (20. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Gibts die neuen Bikes schon im Showroom?


Letzten Samstag war noch nichts da.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. August 2013)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag war noch nichts da.



Wär ja am LUX interessiert, aber würde gerne vorher mal probesitzen ob M oder L und wie sie sich überhaupt sitzen lassen.


----------



## Twenty9er (20. August 2013)

Juz71 schrieb:


> QUELLE?
> Sogar auf der Canyon Seite steht bei der Rahmenbeschreibung einfach auf + klicken rechts danaben dass die gleichen Fasern benutzt werden!


Die Canyon-Seite stimmt nicht immer, ganz speziell nicht in der Umstellungszeit auf die neuen Modelle.
Hier die Aussage von Canyon aus dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10864971&postcount=259

Meine Vermutung ist, dass man die besseren (leichteren, steiferen, etc.) als SLX und die anderen als SL verkauft.


----------



## biketiger2 (20. August 2013)

Anderes Carbon spricht ja für gewollte Unterschiede.


----------



## ASQ (20. August 2013)

Heute die Karten für die Eurobike erhalten ... Händlerkarten PPPPP
Das heißt ich werde Freitags schon dort sein und natüüürlich Fotos machen 
Werd diese dann Freitag abend gleich mal Online stellen, für jene die Spannern möchten


----------



## simdiem (20. August 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Heute die Karten für die Eurobike erhalten ... Händlerkarten PPPPP
> Das heißt ich werde Freitags schon dort sein und natüüürlich Fotos machen
> Werd diese dann Freitag abend gleich mal Online stellen, für jene die Spannern möchten



Seeeehr Gut  Mach schön viele Bilder vom DHX, bitte !!!


----------



## Twenty9er (21. August 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Anderes Carbon spricht ja für gewollte Unterschiede.


Hört sich natürlich besser an, dass die Unterschiede gewollt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (21. August 2013)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Wie schätzt ihr die Neuerungen am Nerve CF ein?


Ich finde die Neuerungen sehr schwach. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das CF kaufen, aber 0,5 kg mehr fuer den gleichen Preis und keine neuen features. Ich bin gespannt ob es noch dieses Jahr mit 650B Laufraeder rauskommt. Wenn nicht hole ich mir das Nerve AL mit 650 Raeder.


----------



## Luckboxx (21. August 2013)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Neuerungen sehr schwach. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das CF kaufen, aber 0,5 kg mehr fuer den gleichen Preis und keine neuen features. Ich bin gespannt ob es noch dieses Jahr mit 650B Laufraeder rauskommt. Wenn nicht hole ich mir das Nerve AL mit 650 Raeder.



ich frage mich wo diese 0,5kg am 8.0 herkommen? An den Parts hat sich ja eigentlich nichts geändert, oder?


----------



## Teuflor (21. August 2013)

vieleicht ne geeichte Waage genommen? *g*


----------



## RobG301 (22. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> vieleicht ne geeichte Waage genommen? *g*



Das wird es sein!


----------



## dj_holgie (22. August 2013)

Aber ohne Spaß erscheinen mir die Gewichte dieses Jahr realistischer. Glaub auch nicht das die Komponenten aus der selbe Gruppe SCHWERER werden.


----------



## MPille (22. August 2013)

Mein Gewicht hat gepasst und das sogar in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robm (22. August 2013)

Schade, dass es zum neuen Spectral AL 29'' noch keine genauere Infos gibt ... (außer hier)


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2013)

robm schrieb:


> Schade, dass es zum neuen Spectral AL 29'' noch keine genauere Infos gibt ... (außer hier)



Das find ich auch.

Für mich, ist das 29er Spectral, sicher die interessanteste Neuvorstellung von Canyon.
Gut, hätte man die 140 mm Federweg voll gemacht, oder noch mehr, hätte ich auch
nichts dagegen gehabt.


Auf das erste Fatbike von Canyon muss man wohl noch länger warten. (2016 ?)
Irgendwie bin ich Canyon, als Early Adopter, beim Bikekauf immer ein bis zwei
Modelljahre voraus. Leider.


----------



## dj_holgie (22. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das find ich auch.
> 
> Für mich, ist das 29er Spectral, sicher die interessanteste Neuvorstellung von Canyon.
> Gut, hätte man die 140 mm Federweg voll gemacht, oder noch mehr, hätte ich auch
> ...



Das stimmt, aber wenn man Canyon glaubt entwickeln die ja auch ein Bike über mehrere Jahre hinweg, bis es dann mal auf den Markt kommt. Aber auch die "großen Trendsetter" liegen ja manchmal mit ihren Entscheidungen daneben Specialized (=27,5" wird sich nicht durchsetzen und wir bringen keine Bikes damit raus)..


----------



## hans7 (23. August 2013)

Ich bin auch ziemlich interessiert am Spectral, allerdings mit 27,5.
Wenn man so die anderen 2014 Bikes sieht, geht die Ausstattung ziemlich auf Shimano rüber, worüber ich mich sehr freue, da ich die XT Bremse sehr gut finde.

Hoffe das wird auch beim Spectral so.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

hier gibts n paar Bilder

http://www.mtb-forum.it/anteprima-canyon-2014/


----------



## desktop (23. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> hier gibts n paar Bilder
> 
> http://www.mtb-forum.it/anteprima-canyon-2014/


 Da steht ja wieder unter einem Bild, dass es das Spectral mit 150mm als 27.5 geben wird. Quasi eine Art SpectralmPlus. Bin da wirklich mal gespannt. Denke ein 27.5er mit lediglich 140mm dürfte schwierig werden bei dem ganzen Enduro Boom.


----------



## christophersch (23. August 2013)

ich glaub ich werd schwach, beim spectral...


----------



## netsetter (24. August 2013)

Hallo,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive zu kaufen.....soll es ja 2014 noch als 26er geben? War jetzt 4 Jahre mit nem Nerve XC unterwegs das abwärts SEHR leiden muss aber echt viel mitmacht und aushält.

Das Strive soll ja auch geometriemässig eher auf abwärts getrimmt sein??

War schon wer auf der Eurobike? Ist ein Strive ausgestellt? Ist ja nichts neues....eigentlich...

Ich würde gerne mal ein Strive in natura sehen....Koblenz ist mir zu weit....komme aus Vorarlberg.....Friedrichshafen ist um die Ecke.


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## konahoss90 (24. August 2013)

Sieht geil aus


----------



## Badsimson (24. August 2013)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier und verfolge auch seit einige zeit die canyon Bikes für 2014 !
Z.z. fahre ich ein AL+, wollte mir aber für nächstes Jahr ein Strive kaufen . Bzw den Nachfolger. 
Wird es überhaupt ein "Strive" geben? Oder wird es das "Spectral" für grobes Gelände ? So etwas meine ich in der "Bike" gelesen zu haben!
 Da mir der weg zur eurobike zu weit ist, wurde ich von einem Mitarbeiter von canyon drauf hingewiesen das sie am 07.09 eine Veranstaltung haben in Koblenz wo die neuen Bikes vorgestellt werden! 
Da werde ich dann mal hin und dann mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (24. August 2013)

Das ist doch das Spectral mit dem Joe bei der EWS fährt oder?
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/spotted-joe-barnes-canyon-prototype-enduro-27-5/


----------



## ro-sa22 (24. August 2013)

Mir persönlich will die neue Canyon Rahmenform überhaupt nicht gefallen...

Technisch werden das sicherlich tolle Räder, aber dieser Knick im schmalen Oberrohr, dazu das sehr kurze Sitzrohr...
Irgendwas sieht meiner Meinung nach einfach 'falsch' aus!

Ich bin aber auf die Specs gespannt.
Auch sieht mir das wirklich nach 150mm und nicht nach 140mm aus.

Ob dort 34er Fox verbaut werden?


----------



## waldleopard (24. August 2013)

Hoffentlich hoffentlich bringen sie endlich mal *richtig* Farbe ins Spiel. Und zwar mehrere farbige Modelle/Ausstattungen.
U.a. auch
Candy Apple Red


----------



## konahoss90 (24. August 2013)




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (24. August 2013)

Das auf dem Bild is das DHX?

Is ja hässlich des Ding


----------



## desktop (25. August 2013)

dann scheints das Spectral ja doch mit mehr als 150mm FW zu geben. Siehe Abbildung mit dem Fox Float X Dämpfer.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. August 2013)

irgendwie traurig dass immer noch die Modelle wie DHX usw. mit SunRingle vertrieben werden! 

Werde mir definitiv keins mehr mit diesen LRS nehmen. Die halten nichts aus und man wird sie nicht gut los. Das die nicht mal auf die ganzen Reklamationen reagieren und auf was stabileres umsteigen.....


----------



## sirios (25. August 2013)

Da Stimm ich voll und ganz zu! War schon extrem überrascht als ich bei dir gesehen habe wie schnell die anfangen zu Eiern. So nen Dreck kann man doch niemandem zumuten der ein neues Bike kauft.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. August 2013)

vorallem nicht im Enduro bis DH Bereich! 
Da müsste ein bisschen mehr Sicherheit geboten werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (25. August 2013)

Wegen der Laufräder am Dhx frage ich mich schon länger welche Hinterachslänge Canyon da jetzt verbauen wird: wieder 142, 150 oder 157?

Weiß das jemand?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2013)

ro-sa22 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich will die neue Canyon Rahmenform überhaupt nicht gefallen...
> 
> Technisch werden das sicherlich tolle Räder, aber dieser Knick im schmalen Oberrohr, dazu das sehr kurze Sitzrohr...
> Irgendwas sieht meiner Meinung nach einfach 'falsch' aus!



Kann dem nur zustimmen!!

Der Knick im Oberrohr ist ja mal oberhässlich.:kotz:


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. August 2013)

bin auch froh darüber mir noch ein 2013er genommen zuhaben


----------



## ollum104 (25. August 2013)

Abo...


----------



## scratchy996 (25. August 2013)

Das mit dem knick im Oberrohr hat vielecht etwas mit Fabien Barel zu tun, er war ja frueher bei Mondraker :


----------



## ms303 (25. August 2013)

Da sieht's aber auch noch gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (25. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Da sieht's aber auch noch gut aus...



find ich genau andersrum. beim mondraker siehts mit dem fetten rohr aus wie quasimodo


----------



## Teuflor (25. August 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> find ich genau andersrum. beim mondraker siehts mit dem fetten rohr aus wie quasimodo



wobei das optisch natürlich auch was mit der Farbe zu tun hat...

etwas vorteilhafter laktiert sollte das gut kaschiert werden.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2013)

Die Frage stellt sich nur, wieso? Es ist meiner Meinung nach net notwendig da nen Knick zu setzen. 
1. Kostet so ein Knick Geld
2. Leidet darunter die Stabilität
3. Optisch sicher Geschmackssache aber vielen gefällt es wohl net...


----------



## bobais (25. August 2013)

Ich finds neue Design genial, die Gerade die sich aus der Sattelstrebe und dem Oberrohr ergibt gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## Tubatiger (25. August 2013)

bobais schrieb:


> Ich finds neue Design genial, die Gerade die sich aus der Sattelstrebe und dem Oberrohr ergibt gefällt mir sehr gut...



Finde auch dass es ein sehr stimmiges Bild abgibt.


----------



## Gefahradler (26. August 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich nur, wieso? Es ist meiner Meinung nach net notwendig da nen Knick zu setzen.
> 1. Kostet so ein Knick Geld
> 2. Leidet darunter die Stabilität
> 3. Optisch sicher Geschmackssache aber vielen gefällt es wohl net...



Ich würde sagen: damit man eine (grosse) Trinkflasche unterbringt und schöner ran kommt. Optisch aber eher nicht der Hit..


----------



## Dickie76 (26. August 2013)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus



Dazu dann noch den Bell Super in rot...


----------



## RobG301 (26. August 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> dann scheints das Spectral ja doch mit mehr als 150mm FW zu geben. Siehe Abbildung mit dem Fox Float X Dämpfer.



Sieht optisch aber nicht nach 160mm aus! 

Bin mal gespannt! Bisheriger Stand ist das es zur Messe kein neues Enduro gibt, also eher Midseason, weil das Strive AL gibts ja weiterhin!

Das Spectral in grau/rot mit den Roam Laufrädern sieht echt klasse aus! Allerdings fehlt es da wohl an Federweg weshalb ich mich ob des Float X wundere!


----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin neu hier und verfolge auch seit einige zeit die canyon Bikes für 2014 !
> Z.z. fahre ich ein AL+, wollte mir aber für nächstes Jahr ein Strive kaufen . Bzw den Nachfolger.
> Wird es überhaupt ein "Strive" geben? Oder wird es das "Spectral" für grobes Gelände ? So etwas meine ich in der "Bike" gelesen zu haben!
> ...



Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das Strive weiter geben wird und erst gegen Mitte 2014 ein 650b Nachfolger kommen wird


----------



## RobG301 (26. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das Strive weiter geben wird und erst gegen Mitte 2014 ein 650b Nachfolger kommen wird



Mein Reden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (26. August 2013)

Und das Spectral mit dem Einzel-Kettenblatt ist dann die Enduro-Variante des Spectral...oder wie oder wat? Hieß ja in der Mountainbike mit dem Eurobike-Special auch irgendwas wegen Trail-Varianten.

Man ist das spannend! Ist ja fast wie bei Apple... 

Dickie76


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> ich frage mich wo diese 0,5kg am 8.0 herkommen? An den Parts hat sich ja eigentlich nichts geändert, oder?



muss man locker sehen, die 0,5 kg Mehrgewicht.

dann wird das CF in Größe XXL wohl rund > 12,4 kg schwer sein?





ps. gut, dann wartet man mal auf das *2014er Skeen 10.0 */ Radon? 
Da spart man sich
Gewicht, rund > 600 euro Bares und hat die bessere Ausstattung/Kashima-Zeug?

evtl. kommt noch ein 650er Modell an den Start? wer weiss?


----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Mein Reden!



Hättest ja besser *hervorheben* können, dass du das schon beantwortet hast 


 @_santa_, wenn es davon überhaupt eine Carbonvariante geben wird: http://www.radon-bikes.de/-26-08-13--Das-Radon-Spec-Heft-2014-ist-da-.htm
Wenn das Gewicht entscheidend ist, vielleicht einfach zum LUX statt Nerve CF greifen

Mir gefällt das Nerve CF sehr gut, is ja auch eher ein Trailbike und keine Marathon Maschine. Eventuell eine 140er Gabel rein, dann man das Bike sicher richtig Spaß!


----------



## RobG301 (26. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Hättest aj besser hervorheben können, dass du das schon beantwortet hast
> 
> 
> @_santa_, wenn es davon überhaupt eine Carbonvariante geben wird: http://www.radon-bikes.de/-26-08-13--Das-Radon-Spec-Heft-2014-ist-da-.htm
> Wenn das Gewicht entscheidend ist, vielleicht einfach zum LUX statt Nerve CF greifen



Stand paar Seiten vorher schon, dass das durch einen Canyon-Mitarbeiter bei Facebook beantwortet wurde, dass es das Strive AL weiterhin gibt! 

Das mit dem Midseason '14 oder sogar im Laufe des Jahres '14 ist allerdings mehr Gemunkel! Oder hast du da was Gewisseres?


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Nerve CF sehr gut, is ja auch eher ein Trailbike und keine Marathon Maschine. Eventuell eine 140er Gabel rein, dann man das Bike sicher richtig Spaß!



warum groß um-bauen?
für den gleichen Preis gibt es das Slide 160 carbon,
m. pike und 650-iger Stollen? 
Kommt nur noch auf das Gewicht + Haltbarkeit darauf an?

canyon hat halt länger Erfahrung mit dem carbon-Zeug. Da doch 
eher Gabel tauschen, gegen 140er?  
hmmm, schwere Wahl


----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2013)

Ich sagte ja nur eventuell 
Finde das Slide Carbon durchaus interessant, Radon ist es leider nicht mehr, _weil Gründe (...)_. Bin gespannt auf den "Nachfolger" des Strive, mein Bike hält so lange noch


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Neuigkeiten von Canyon ... !



tendiere auch eher zum CF. ( wg. d. Erfahrung )
Hoffe, dass der Rahmen nicht zusammenbricht, irgendwo im Gebirge.
Beim alpenZorro hält er ja schon paar tausend Kilometer.

Welche 140er Gabel wäre denn kompatibel zum CF(26), evtl. ein 
B650er-Gabel f. Vorne 650 + hinten 26" = Kombi 

Wäre berg-ab sicher etwas smoothiger  ( max. 2.25er Schlappen )

evtl. alt Option, falls 26" doch bald aussterben sollte?


----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2013)

Ich glaube, über einen Zusammenbruch musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.  Carbonrahmen sind außerordentlich stabil und steif. Mechanische  Beschädigungen setzen einem Alurahmen auch nicht unbedingt weniger zu als einem  Carbonrahmen. Wenn man sein Rad also nicht regelm. in den Graben wirft,  hätte ich da keine Bedenken. 
Wegen der Gabel muss man halt halt  schauen, dass es mti dem Schaft passt und unter Umständen dann den  Vorbau/Lenker ein wenig anpassen. Ich bin habs einfach nur deshalb  erwähnt, weil meines Wissens die Dudes von H. auch mit einer 140er Gabel  im CF fahren.
Vorne ein größeres Laufrad + mehr Federweg würde ich jetzt nicht machen, dann sitzt du bergauf ja fast waagerecht 
Würde ich mir ein CF kaufen würde ich wohl die Laufräder rausschmeißen und breitere Reifen montieren, das wars


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Würde ich mir ein CF kaufen würde ich wohl die Laufräder rausschmeißen und breitere Reifen montieren, das wars



die Laufräder sind eh knoorke. 

evtl. eine DT Swiss XMM 140mm oder eine Revelation 140?


Was bringen Fox 32 Float 26  CTD Performance + d. Crosstrail LRS auf dem Schwarzmarkt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (26. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sieht optisch aber nicht nach 160mm aus!
> 
> Bin mal gespannt! Bisheriger Stand ist das es zur Messe kein neues Enduro gibt, also eher Midseason, weil das Strive AL gibts ja weiterhin!
> 
> Das Spectral in grau/rot mit den Roam Laufrädern sieht echt klasse aus! Allerdings fehlt es da wohl an Federweg weshalb ich mich ob des Float X wundere!


 Ich meinte mehr als 140mm, sprich 150mm. Angeblich soll es das Spectral als 27,5er ja nur bis 140mm FW geben. Und ich denke, dass eine aufgebohrte Version mit 150mm ja noch lange kein Strike Ersatz ist. Dies kommt dann wohl noch.


----------



## Badsimson (26. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das Strive weiter geben wird und erst gegen Mitte 2014 ein 650b Nachfolger kommen wird



Erst Mitte 2014 ? Dann werden sich aber ein paar woanders umgucken! 
Mal sehen was Ende der Woche die Eurobike sagt!


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Mal sehen was Ende der Woche die Eurobike sagt!



mal gespannt, was die italienischen RR-Fraktionen so alles auf Lager haben...


----------



## RobG301 (27. August 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Erst Mitte 2014 ? Dann werden sich aber ein paar woanders umgucken!
> Mal sehen was Ende der Woche die Eurobike sagt!



Na aber lieber so, als verfrüht was halbfertiges auf den Markt zu werfen!


----------



## riGooo (27. August 2013)

@CubeRider1986
Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Strive 9.0? Ich bin auch am überlegen noch das 2013er Modell zu kaufen, da es mir zu lange dauern würde bis 2014 zu warten...
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen beim Uphill und bei längeren Touren?


----------



## Teuflor (27. August 2013)

https://www.canyon.com/outlet/list.html?type=mtb&serie=Strive+AL&size=&state=&sort=new

im outlett gibts grad wieder 3 x Strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> @CubeRider1986
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Strive 9.0? Ich bin auch am überlegen noch das 2013er Modell zu kaufen, da es mir zu lange dauern würde bis 2014 zu warten...
> Wie sind deine Erfahrungen beim Uphill und bei längeren Touren?



Uphill und längere Touren sind machbar, 1500hm und mehr gingen ganz gut, an sich klettert das Strive wie ein AM


----------



## othu (27. August 2013)

wenn es nicht so unfassbar hässlich wäre...


----------



## riGooo (27. August 2013)

Danke Boardi05! Das ist mir wichtig.
Obs hässlich ist oder nicht....

Ich vegleiche es jetzt mit 650b Carbon silde von Radon. Für die dies noch nicht gesehen haben, der Katalog ist online... 

Aber ich frage mich wieso Radon plötzlich 3,6k für das Carbon Slide will mit kompletter XT.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Spectral


----------



## riGooo (27. August 2013)

Kann leider keines der Bilder sehen 
Andere Frage: Hast du beim Uphill kein Kettenblatt vermisst vorne? Dh, auch schwere, steile Anstiege gingen?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Laut MTB-Forum.it soll das Spectral als 29er 130/130 kommen und als 650B mit 140/140 und 150/140

*Das Strive kommt 2014 nochmal mit 26" Rädern, das Bike was der Barrel fährt ist kein Spectral, sondern ein anderer Prototyp!*

Morgen wird auf MTB-Forum.it die GEsamte Produktpalette vorgestellt

Quelle: http://www.mtb-forum.it/canyon-spectral-27-5-e-29-primo-impatto/


----------



## RobG301 (27. August 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Danke Boardi05! Das ist mir wichtig.
> Obs hässlich ist oder nicht....
> 
> Ich vegleiche es jetzt mit 650b Carbon silde von Radon. Für die dies noch nicht gesehen haben, der Katalog ist online...
> ...



Na dafür fehlt ja der Strive-Nachfolger, aber denke das aktuelle Strive kann es gut mit nem Radon aufnehmen!

Preislich driftet das Radon immer mehr ab! Für die Preise der XT und XO Ausführung krieg ich das Cube Stereo und das ist nicht vom Versender sprich da ist schon Händlerprovision drin! 

Hoffe die Canyon Preise bleiben soweit stabil aber sieht wohl ganz so aus!


----------



## riGooo (27. August 2013)

Seh ich auch so. Besonders jetzt wo die den neuen Laden haben. Früher hat´s immer Spaß gemacht dahin zu fahren, das Flair war cool die Preise waren cool, die Leute waren cool.

Jetzt: Das Flair ist dahin, der Testparcour ohne Worte, einen Teil der coolen Leute sind weg, und die Preise.... dafür braucht man da nicht mehr hinfahren. Und jetzt gehts mit den Bikes weiter... Schade drum. Ich denke es wird ein Canyon.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

noch mehr Bilder, 650B 140er Spectral


----------



## Micha382 (27. August 2013)

Sehr geil, braucht wer ein Strive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (27. August 2013)

Hat jemand schon mitbekommen, ob das nerve CF auch in der 27,5 Version geben soll?
Wann gibt's die Technischen Daten (Ausstattung und Gewicht) der 2014 Bikes?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Nerve CF solls nur als 26er geben.

Morgen stellt MTB-Forum.it die gesammte Canyon Palette vor, so stehts zumindes auf der Homepage, ob da nun jedes Modell mit technischen Daten kommt, werden wir morgen sehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Canyon Torque DHX

Dämpfer soll progressiver sein, Trackflip zwischen 195mm und 210mm


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. August 2013)

Verdammt sehen die Teile scharf aus


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (27. August 2013)

Das DHX is ansich ja echt geil, aber der Bogen im Unterrohr gefällt mir überhaupt net.

Kann doch net so schwer sein sowas gerade zu machen...


----------



## desktop (27. August 2013)

Und der Monarch Plus im roten Spectral soll nur 140 mm haben?


----------



## Nduro (27. August 2013)

Mir gefallen die Räder.


----------



## desktop (27. August 2013)

Und die X01mit ALU Kurbel. Die Enduro Variante des Spectrals fand ich schon ganz cool.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (27. August 2013)

hat jemand ne Ahnung warum das Nerve CF 8.0 2014 0,5kg mehr hat bei gleichen Komponenten? Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (27. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Nerve CF sehr gut, is ja auch eher ein Trailbike und keine Marathon Maschine. Eventuell eine 140er Gabel rein, dann man das Bike sicher richtig Spaß!



Man kann aber auch mit dem Nerve CF Marathons fahren. Dieses Jahr schon ein paar mit dem Nerve abgespult. Das ist ja das geile an dem Bike, absolut universell. 

Und woher kommt immer das Gerücht das Carbon nicht stabil ist ?  Ein Carbonrahmen ist bei richtiger Behandlung viel länger haltbar als ein Alu Rahmen (wobei Alu natürlich auch schon ein normales Bikeleben übersteht)


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Ahnung warum das Nerve CF 8.0 2014 0,5kg mehr hat bei gleichen Komponenten? Hab ich was übersehen?



Ein Kollege hier meinte, dass die Gewichtsangaben in 2013 etwas unrealistisch niedrig waren. Ist bei meinem Nerve AL 29 welches mich interessiert ebenso, 0,5 kg schwerer in 2014. Die haben das bei vielen Modellen in 2014 korrigiert.


----------



## ms303 (27. August 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Das DHX is ansich ja echt geil, aber der Bogen im Unterrohr gefällt mir überhaupt net.
> 
> Kann doch net so schwer sein sowas gerade zu machen...



Sieht irgendwie aus wie bei Trek.

Mir gefällt's.

Und deshalb habe ich auch auf 650b und 29-Zoll geschi..... 

Und auf 2014-Modelle.

Hab mir letzte Woche nach Testfahrt ein Remedy 9 verbilligt geholt....

Nur geil das Teil... 

Ist zwar nur ein AM, aber ich bin glücklich...


----------



## Pitchshifter (27. August 2013)

Das rote 140er Spectral ist der Wahnsinn.

Hat nur leider den falschen Laufraddurchmesser ... wenn es 2014 keine 26" Version gibt, dann gönne ich mir KEIN Spectral !


----------



## backstein689 (27. August 2013)

der sitzwinkel ist Ja abartig steil. sieht dadurch sehr sehr kurz und aufrecht aus.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. August 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Das DHX is ansich ja echt geil, aber der Bogen im Unterrohr gefällt mir überhaupt net.
> 
> Kann doch net so schwer sein sowas gerade zu machen...



Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich wiederhole aber jupp ich find dieses geknicke auch oberhässlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (28. August 2013)

Uiiiiuiuii das candy apple red Spectral ist der Kracher
Würd gern reinbeissen.
War eigentlich fast klar das es wohl bald mal ein Radon wird, bin mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher.. 
Austattungen/Farben/Preise bitte!


----------



## ro-sa22 (28. August 2013)

Zum roten Spektral:

Zum ersten Mal finde ich Canyon wirklich hässlich...
Und irgendwie sieht die GEO total "oldschool" (kurz und aufrecht) aus...

Langes Oberrohr und kurzer Vorbau anyone?


Ich verstehe auch nicht die 140mm.
Nicht, dass die 140mm nicht reichen, aber damit stehen sie am Markt ja fast alleine da, nach den ganzen 150er AM und 160er Enduros.

Ich bin diesmal wirklich verunsichert.


----------



## waldleopard (28. August 2013)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Zum Glück! 
Du findest sicher auch ein schönes Bike. Diese immer-mehr-Federweg-Sache ist nochmal ein anderes Thema.


----------



## ro-sa22 (28. August 2013)

Ich bin ja eigentlich auch bekennender Canyon Fan und wollte mir eigentlich ein Neues kaufen...

Das neue Spektral wird auch sicherlich ein technisch tolles Rad, die rote Farbe ist ebenfalls klasse.

Ich bin hin und her gerissen

Mir gefällt einfach das Oberrohr nicht und die Geo sieht sehr geduckt aus.
Was verbauen die denn dann an Gabeln? 32er Fox und oder Revelation?

Ich hatte mal eine 150er 32er Fox, die Steifigkeit war wirklich mies.
Machen die 10mm etwas aus?

Die Gerüchte sagen ausserdem, dass es auch eine Version mit 150er vorne geben wird... Macht für mich alles irgendwie wenig Sinn.

Ich schwanke also zwischen dem neuen Propain Tyee und dem Spektral, weil es technisch sicherlich spitze wird! Optisch def. Tyee für mich.


----------



## waldleopard (28. August 2013)

Es sind ja 27,5" oder 29" Laufräder und nicht 26". Mal sehen, ich hoffe ja auf Austattungen mit Revelation und Pike. 
Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass man wenn man auf dem Bock sitzt das Spectral immer mal wieder über den "Buckel" streicheln will.


----------



## ro-sa22 (28. August 2013)

Schon klar, dass es die größeren Laufräder sind...

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es die Pike auch mit 150mm gibt...
Ich dachte nur mit 160mm. Das wäre natürlich klasse!

Auch die Farbe hat schon was


----------



## waldleopard (28. August 2013)

Warten wir mal die Austattungen,Geo etc. ab, von mir aus können sie gerne noch mehr Farben bringen.


----------



## Teuflor (28. August 2013)

Spectral ist echt hässliches Bike, aber die Pike + Monarch plus.... ENDLICH  auch mal eine Fox alternative. 
Und die 2014 Pike soll ja wirklich der Abstauber sein!

Gibts in 150/160mm und auch als Dual Position (Absenkbar)


----------



## riGooo (28. August 2013)

ro-sa22 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich auch bekennender Canyon Fan und wollte mir eigentlich ein Neues kaufen...
> 
> Das neue Spektral wird auch sicherlich ein technisch tolles Rad, die rote Farbe ist ebenfalls klasse.
> 
> ...


 
Zum Tyee kann ich dir nur sagen:
Das ist ein absolut geiles Bike!! Ich rede jetzt nicht vom optischen, das entscheidet eh jeder für sich. Ich bin das Ding im den Alpen gefahren. Tour und Bikepark und es macht sowas von FUN, es ist leichtgängig, geniales handling und super Fahreigenschaften. Kann ich nur von schwärmen 

Ich selbst hab ein Radon. Ist also keine Werbung


----------



## desktop (28. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...que-dhx-und-spectral-al-9-0-ex-eurobike-2013/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. August 2013)

Wird eigentlich das *FRX *aus *dem Programm gestrichen*? 

das DHX nimmt ja jetzt eigentlich seine Position ein...


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. August 2013)

ro-sa22 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht die 140mm.
> Nicht, dass die 140mm nicht reichen, aber damit stehen sie am Markt ja fast alleine da, nach den ganzen 150er AM und 160er Enduros.



Das Spectral AL ersetzt das bisherige Nerve AL+ und nicht das Strive AL. Das Strive AL soll es so erstmal weiterhin geben.

Der "Enduroprototyp" mit dem Barel unterwegs war, soll später (Sommer 2014?) kommen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10853211&postcount=476

Das Enduro hat wohl eine Federwegverstellung (Hinten / Dämpfer) auf die Canyon ein Patent hat.

Das man den Federweg reduziert bei größerem Laufrad scheint leider "normal" zu sein...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (28. August 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich das *FRX *aus *dem Programm gestrichen*?
> 
> das DHX nimmt ja jetzt eigentlich seine Position ein...



Ich hoffe mal das das FRX noch bleibt, will mir da nächstes Jahr eigentlich eins zulegen


----------



## Hamburger1 (28. August 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo schon Bilder vom Grand Canyon AL?Ich hoffe auf neue Farben.


----------



## Dickie76 (28. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das man den Federweg reduziert bei größerem Laufrad scheint leider "normal" zu sein...



Diesen Punkt habe ich noch nicht ganz durchdringen können. Kann das noch mal einer kurz erläutern. Meine Mutmaßung war immer, dass durch den größeren Radius des Rades der Federweg des 29er 120mm in etwa dem 26er mit 140mm entspricht.Stimmt das so? Etwas Aufklärung wäre gut...

Dickie76


----------



## Power-Valve (28. August 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt habe ich noch nicht ganz durchdringen können. Kann das noch mal einer kurz erläutern. Meine Mutmaßung war immer, dass durch den größeren Radius des Rades der Federweg des 29er 120mm in etwa dem 26er mit 140mm entspricht.Stimmt das so? Etwas Aufklärung wäre gut...
> 
> Dickie76



musst du "erfahren"... Die Federung bekommt viel weniger zu tun weil die Raeder nicht so tief in die Loecher fallen......


----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2013)

Ich denke, dass das FRX gehen wird und dem DHX Platz macht.
Das FR im Namen steht ja für Freeride und beim DHX wird das DH wohl für...na was wohl....Downhill stehen 
Und die Abgrenzung macht auch sinn. Das DHX als reinen Downhiller im Programm und das normale Torque wird der Freerider. 
Die 180mm des EX reichen ja locker aus!


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

Das FRX wird dem DHX weichen, als Freerider wird es dann das Torque EX geben. Wär n bissl sinnlos das FRX und DHX im Programm zu behalten.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das FRX wird dem DHX weichen, als Freerider wird es dann das Torque EX geben. Wär n bissl sinnlos das FRX und DHX im Programm zu behalten.



ja so seh ich das auch! 

naja werd jetzt trozdem vom Torque zum FRX wechseln, da mein 2011er langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt, und eigentlich die Kurbellagerhöhe viel zu Hoch ist und auch der Lenkwinkel a spur zu steil... 

andererseits werde ich der Kürze des Torque's hinterhertrauern! 

Vl. switch ich ja in ein zwei season-s wieder zum torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Discipline (28. August 2013)

Gibt es schon eine Preisindikation für das Lux CF 29?

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/lux-cf-29.html


----------



## manill (28. August 2013)

Hey leute. Auf der canyon hompage kann mann sich den 
eurobike katalog downloaden. Mit allen 2014 bikes.


----------



## keF (28. August 2013)

Wird es das Nerve AL nurnoch als 29er geben?


----------



## Henning W (28. August 2013)

Ich lese hier immer wieder von 27,5, habe aber noch keine Hardtails von Canyon mit 27,5 gesehen/gelesen. Bleibt Canyon hier ausschließlich bei 29 und 26, oder setzen die auf 29 und 27,5 ?


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. August 2013)

Kennt jemand den Preis des 2014er Canyon Nerve Al 6.0 bzw. Canyon Nerve Al 7.0 W?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/mountainbikes.html
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/download/canyon_eurobike2013_de.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2013)

Das die das Strive nicht überarbeitet haben ist sehr schade.
Dieses Rad hätte es am nötigste gehabt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. August 2013)

Hahaha das Torque EX Trailflow die hintere Felge 

ist die neue Mavic Endurofelge und vorne..


----------



## Onegear (28. August 2013)

kein 26" Grand Canyon AL mehr???


----------



## Hamburger1 (28. August 2013)

Hab ich auch gerade gesehen.


----------



## ms303 (28. August 2013)

Ich hab´s ja nicht glauben wollen, aber das AL+ gibts tatsächlich nicht mehr.

Muss ja auch einen dollen Verkaufserfolg gehabt haben, dass man einen erst neu entwickelten Rahmen, der überall Testsiege in den Bike-Bravos eingefahren hat, schon einstampft...

Naja, hauptsache es gibt nur noch 650b und 29er... Und man ist Up to Date...

Ich versteh´s nicht...


----------



## Henning W (28. August 2013)

Da steht gar kein 26:er Hardtail mehr drin ??


----------



## Henning W (28. August 2013)

.....kein CF und kein AL


----------



## riGooo (28. August 2013)

SCahde ist, dass das CF nicht als 27,5er kommt  Eig ist alles Schade ... lol
ok, das AL+ wurde ja gut ersetzt durchs spec, aber der Rest..


----------



## Zhen (28. August 2013)

Beim EX find ich die Mavic als Felge für Hochtouren gar nicht schlecht. Braucht man halt nen zweitlrs für alles andere 
Was schätzt ihr, was das ex trailflow kosten wird? Mit Vario, x01-Antrieb, CCDBAirCS. Mir macht Sorgen, dass es statt 4 nur noch 3 Torques geben wird. Da ist das neue Trailflow bestimmt teurer, als das alte


----------



## Braunbaer (28. August 2013)

In diesem Zusammenhang:
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/mountainbikes-das-ploetzliche-ende-der-26-zoller-a-918873.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (28. August 2013)

das knallrote spectral ist richtig heiss würd ich mir holen


----------



## waldleopard (28. August 2013)

Beim Spiegel Artikel gibt es einige gute Kommentare. Hab zwar nich alle gelesen aber zum Beispiel Nr. 20  kann ich nur zustimmen.

"Das fährt heute keiner mehr, da müssen Sie schon was Neues kaufen" alle Jahre wieder.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. August 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Beim EX find ich die Mavic als Felge für Hochtouren gar nicht schlecht. Braucht man halt nen zweitlrs für alles andere
> Was schätzt ihr, was das ex trailflow kosten wird? Mit Vario, x01-Antrieb, CCDBAirCS. Mir macht Sorgen, dass es statt 4 nur noch 3 Torques geben wird. Da ist das neue Trailflow bestimmt teurer, als das alte



tippe so auf 2600-2800... also wird sicherlich unter 3000 bleiben... oder knapp an der 3000er kratzen


----------



## Pitchshifter (28. August 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Beim EX find ich die Mavic als Felge fÃ¼r Hochtouren gar nicht schlecht. Braucht man halt nen zweitlrs fÃ¼r alles andere
> Was schÃ¤tzt ihr, was das ex trailflow kosten wird? Mit Vario, x01-Antrieb, CCDBAirCS. Mir macht Sorgen, dass es statt 4 nur noch 3 Torques geben wird. Da ist das neue Trailflow bestimmt teurer, als das alte





DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> tippe so auf 2600-2800â¬... also wird sicherlich unter 3000 bleiben... oder knapp an der 3000er kratzen




*Zum GlÃ¼ck ist die dÃ¤mliche FOX Gabel beim Trailflow weg* und durch eine Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air ersetzt worden. Sollten Fox Federgabeln im Einkauf auch so Ã¼berteuert wie im Handel sein, dann ergibt sich beim Trailflow jetzt ein Preisvorteil von ca. 400 Euro nach unten, wobei das Geld sicher anders neu investiert worden ist. Hoffentlich u.a. nicht in einen Mavic Laufradsatz, denn die machen im Freundeskreis nur Ãrger ...

Bin schon gespannt!

2.199 -- 2.799 -- 3.399 ist meine grobe SchÃ¤tzung (ja Schade, dass ein Modell weniger zur Auswahl steht, wobei fÃ¼r mich aus Prinzip alles Ã¼ber 2.700 Euro sowieso uninteressant ist).


----------



## Deleted 133688 (28. August 2013)

Onegear schrieb:


> kein 26" Grand Canyon AL mehr???




wozu auch. 26 ist out.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. August 2013)

naja... ob jetzt eine 36iger mit rc2 schlechter ist als eine lyrik RC2DH....

bezweifle ich, ist halt andere charakteristik! bin jetzt auch mit der lyrik gefahren und finde sie bügelt auch alles platt aber ist halt viel straffer mehr raciger! 

alles geschmackssache. 

Aber fackt ist, es wird immer alles teurer bei den bikes... 

Am besten bei canyon einfach auf den schlussverkauf warten und dann kriegst die bikes billiger und dann relativiert es sich..


----------



## Deleted 133688 (28. August 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Ich hab´s ja nicht glauben wollen, aber das AL+ gibts tatsächlich nicht mehr.
> 
> Muss ja auch einen dollen Verkaufserfolg gehabt haben, dass man einen erst neu entwickelten Rahmen, der überall Testsiege in den Bike-Bravos eingefahren hat, schon einstampft...
> 
> ...




Canyon produziert das was die BREITE masse will. oder anders das wo am meisten Umsatz möglich. Die breite Masse fährt kein 26er mehr, die kauft was hype ist und was marketing pushed 

Wenn du weiterhin 26er fahren musst, gibt es ja noch Rose und Co.


----------



## ms303 (28. August 2013)

Oder Trek... 

Deshalb habe ich auch letzten Donnerstag zugeschlagen...


----------



## Zhen (28. August 2013)

Ich könnte halt noch ein 13er gapstar in weiß für 2100,- kriegen. Schwanke zwischen dem und dem 14er trailflow. Was denkt ihr, wann genaue specs und preise kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. August 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Ich könnte halt noch ein 13er gapstar in weiß für 2100,- kriegen. Schwanke zwischen dem und dem 14er trailflow. Was denkt ihr, wann genaue specs und preise kommen?



ganz klar nimm das 2013!!!!!er!


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. August 2013)

Wieso da nun an keinem 27,5" Spectral eine 34er Fox oder Pike verbaut ist sondern nur 32er Fox und Revelation muss man ja nicht verstehen, oder doch?  Am 29" Spectral AL gibts zumindest eine Variante mit 34er Fox. ISCG Aufnahme für eine entsprechende Kettenführung gibts auch nicht wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also wenn man nicht 11-fach fahren will doch recht  unpraktisch oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Wie man das mit "Variante für härtere Trails" meint lass ich mir ja gerne nochmal erklären. 

P.S. Saublöde Seitenaufteilung die Eurobike PDF von Canyon.


----------



## Spargelsofa (28. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> P.S. Saublöde Seitenaufteilung die Eurobike PDF von Canyon.



Allerdings


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

Nerve AL 27,5" Geodaten


----------



## desktop (28. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nerve AL 27,5" Geodaten


 Haste auch die vom Spectral?


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

Leider nur vom NerveAL, habse von MTB-Forum.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (28. August 2013)

schade, hatte mich schon über das rockshox am spectral 9.0 ex gefreut, aber  wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es nur ein einziges modell mit rockshox-ausstattung und ist das highend-modell?


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (28. August 2013)

Juz71 schrieb:


> wozu auch. 26 ist out.



ist vielleicht out, aber viele wollen komischerweise nichts anderes. Mich eingeschlossen.

*MTB = 26 Zoll*

das war aus gutem Grund 30 Jahre so und wird auch nicht tot zu kriegen sein, auch wenn es einiger Hersteller wehement versuchen.


----------



## Spargelsofa (28. August 2013)

Das mit der Größe der LR ist doch wie mit Klamotten. Heutzutage laufen die Kids mit den Klamotten rum die wir schon vor 20 Jahren trugen.

Dementsprechend  
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/altes-fahrrad-1440862.jpg


----------



## Pitchshifter (28. August 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Ich könnte halt noch ein 13er gapstar in weiß für 2100,- kriegen. Schwanke zwischen dem und dem 14er trailflow. Was denkt ihr, wann genaue specs und preise kommen?


*Wenn es so gehandhabt wird wie letztes Jahr, dann geht die neue website MITTE OKTOBER online.* Das 14-er Trailflow ist evtl. erst 2014 lieferbar, je nach Größe und Farbe.


----------



## filiale (28. August 2013)

29" ist deshalb ein Hype, weil die Hersteller keine 26" mehr in der Masse herstellen. Somit bestimmt nicht der Markt den Umschwung zu 29" sondern die Hersteller zwingen es den Kunden auf.


----------



## waldleopard (28. August 2013)

+1
Simple Absprache der Hersteller. Nicht das die einzelnen Grössen nicht ihre Vorteile hätten, es sind einfach unfassbare Summen durch neue Laufradgrössen/Ersatzteile etc. zu verdienen. Als Sahnehaube oben drauf gesponsorte Bikebravos die genau das schreiben was der potentielle Käufer lesen *will*. Sold.

Btt ich hoffe das Spectral ist möglichst bald erhältlich.


----------



## ms303 (28. August 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> ist vielleicht out, aber viele wollen komischerweise nichts anderes. Mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> *MTB = 26 Zoll*
> 
> das war aus gutem Grund 30 Jahre so und wird auch nicht tot zu kriegen sein, auch wenn es einiger Hersteller wehement versuchen.



Word...


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. August 2013)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Zum Glück ist die dämliche FOX Gabel beim Trailflow weg* und durch eine Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air ersetzt worden.


Na, so schlecht ist eine Float RC2 aber nicht.



Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Sollten Fox Federgabeln im Einkauf auch so überteuert wie im Handel sein, dann ergibt sich beim Trailflow jetzt ein Preisvorteil von ca. 400 Euro nach unten,


Befürchte, dass sich da die Unterschiede in Grenzen halten -- zumindest ist das mein Eindruck von diversen Preisvergleichen von Kompletträdern in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. August 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> MTB = 26 Zoll
> 
> *das war aus gutem Grund 30 Jahre *so und wird auch nicht tot zu kriegen sein


Genau, deshalb fahr ich auch noch mit Trommelbremsen, 580mm-Lenker und Starrgabel.

(keine Sorge, du darfst schon gegen 27,5 und 29 Zoll sein, ich find nur das Argument dürftig  )


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (28. August 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (keine Sorge, du darfst schon gegen 27,5 und 29 Zoll sein, ich find nur das Argument dürftig  )



 ja so beim nochmal durchlesen schon. 

nochmal 26" =

- steifer
- leichter
- stabieler

Dazu kommt, dass ich es mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass dieser geringfügig geringere Aufschlagwinkel bei Hindernissen so einen spürbaren unterschied machen soll. Muss aber ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass ich es noch nicht selbst ausprobieren konnte.

Wirklich dagegen bin ich ja nicht. zumindest 29" hat seine Daseinsberechtigung. Was mich stört ist das es bald nix anderes mehr geben soll und das man quasi schon wieder fast genötigt wird 29" zu kaufen. 27,5 braucht meines Erachtens keiner. Da kann man auch bei 26 bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (28. August 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> ja so beim nochmal durchlesen schon.
> 
> nochmal 26" =
> 
> ...



Man sollte es erstmal ausprobieren bevor man drüber diskutiert. Ansonsten disqualifiziert man sich selber.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (28. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Man sollte es erstmal ausprobieren bevor man drüber diskutiert. Ansonsten disqualifiziert man sich selber.



 jetzt fang ich schon selber an das Zeug von anderen nach zu quatschen, dabei kann ich das selbst nicht leiden wenn das andere machen... 

ich sollte lieber schlafen gehen


----------



## kurt1 (28. August 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> SCahde ist, dass das CF nicht als 27,5er kommt


Bin gleicher Meinung. Ist das Nerve AL 27.5
 eine Alternative ? Was sind die vor und nachteile vom AL und CF? Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## scratchy996 (29. August 2013)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Bin gleicher Meinung. Ist das Nerve AL 27.5
> eine Alternative ? Was sind die vor und nachteile vom AL und CF? Was denkt Ihr?



Ich glaube, ein Nerve CF 27.5 wird schon kommen. Ein CF Rahmen braucht eine laengere Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## Unterlandler (29. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wieso da nun an keinem 27,5" Spectral eine 34er Fox oder Pike verbaut ist sondern nur 32er Fox und Revelation muss man ja nicht verstehen, oder doch?  Am 29" Spectral AL gibts zumindest eine Variante mit 34er Fox. ISCG Aufnahme für eine entsprechende Kettenführung gibts auch nicht wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also wenn man nicht 11-fach fahren will doch recht  unpraktisch oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Wie man das mit "Variante für härtere Trails" meint lass ich mir ja gerne nochmal erklären.
> 
> P.S. Saublöde Seitenaufteilung die Eurobike PDF von Canyon.



Tipp; PDF-Reader entsprechend einstellen: Anzeige - Seitenanzeige -Zweiseitenansicht und Deckblatt aktivieren.
 lg jakob


----------



## Dickie76 (29. August 2013)

Gedruckt ist Broschüre nicht so blöd aufgeteilt...


----------



## Dickie76 (29. August 2013)

Irgendwelche Ideen ob an den Spectrals Remote-Geschichten für die Federung verbaut sind?. Auf den (unscharfen) Bildern im Katalog sieht es nicht so aus...

Dickie76


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. August 2013)

Unterlandler schrieb:


> Tipp; PDF-Reader entsprechend einstellen: Anzeige - Seitenanzeige -Zweiseitenansicht und Deckblatt aktivieren.
> lg jakob



Danke, wieder was gelernt. Normal schaue ich nur in die Sicherheitseinstellungen des reader. 



Dickie76 schrieb:


> Gedruckt ist Broschüre nicht so blöd aufgeteilt...



Naja, solange es nicht entsprechend gebunden ist (wie z.B. bei Carver der Katalog) ist das auch entsprechend unpraktisch wenns die Proportionen eines Rades zereisst weils über die 2 Seiten verteilt ist.

Das größte Problem an der PDF ist aber das kein Enduro drin ist.


----------



## kurt1 (29. August 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ein Nerve CF 27.5 wird schon kommen. Ein CF Rahmen braucht eine laengere Entwicklungszeit.


Das wird aber mindestens noch ein Jahr dauern. Habe noch nicht erlebt dass Canyon zwischen dem Jahr ein neues Modell rausgebracht hat.
Wollte schon im Juni ein Nerve CF in S holen. War aber schon ausverkauft.
Jetzt interessieren mich schon die 27,5 Laufraeder. Was haltet Ihr vom Hill Thrill von Rose oder wird es ein Skeen mit 27,5 Laufraeder geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (29. August 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> ist vielleicht out, aber viele wollen komischerweise nichts anderes. Mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> *MTB = 26 Zoll*
> 
> das war aus gutem Grund 30 Jahre so und wird auch nicht tot zu kriegen sein, auch wenn es einiger Hersteller wehement versuchen.




schau dir mal die Verkaufszahlen an 26" vs. 29" im Jahr 2013, dann verstehst du wieso 26" eingestampft wird


----------



## Wutz63 (29. August 2013)

27,5 wird die Zukunft sein


----------



## Teuflor (29. August 2013)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> 27,5 wird die Zukunft sein



sagt das marketing...

und wenns keiner kauft gibts in 2 jahren wieder nur noch 26 und 29"


----------



## Wutz63 (29. August 2013)

Schau mal z.b. auf die Cube HP, die neuen Bikes sind fast alle 27,5


----------



## Braunbaer (29. August 2013)

Juz71 schrieb:


> schau dir mal die Verkaufszahlen an 26" vs. 29" im Jahr 2013, dann verstehst du wieso 26" eingestampft wird



das heißt aber nicht, dass 650B es nun rausreißt - die Leute kaufen weiterhin vermehrt 29" (was ja auch je nach Einsatzbereich nichts schlechtes ist).

Ich kann mir *nicht *vorstellen, dass 650B nä. Jahr mehr verkauft wird als 26" dieses Jahr.

Sehen wir's positiv, wenn die Lager wirklich so voll mit 26"ern sind, dann wird es im Ausverkauf dieses Jahr bestimmt ein paar sehr günstige Angebote geben


----------



## Caspar720 (29. August 2013)

Hm Katze ist ja jetzt wohl endgültig aus dem Sack. 
Es wird für 2014 leider kein 160er 650b Enduro von Canyon geben.

Schade, dann wirds halt mal kein Canyon mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahu (29. August 2013)

Gibt's irgendwo schon Bilder von einem Spectral in Groesse XL (oder was auch immer die groesste Ausfuehrung ist)? Da hat's vielleicht noch einen zweiten optischen Knick drin


----------



## Dickie76 (29. August 2013)

Mich interessieren eher die konkrenten Ausstattungen (im Katalog zur Bike steht ja nix drin und die interessanten Sachen fehlen bei den Bikes immer). Außerdem brauch ich die Preise und die Bestellseite auf canyon.com... 

Dickie76


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2013)




----------



## crossy-pietro (29. August 2013)

SCHMACKOFATZ!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, braucht wer ein Strive?


Das hat noch nie jemand gebraucht, das hat sich auch nicht geändert und wird sich nie ändern 




ro-sa22 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht die 140mm.
> Nicht, dass die 140mm nicht reichen, aber damit stehen sie am Markt ja fast alleine da, nach den ganzen 150er AM und 160er Enduros.


Lieber 140mm die richtig gut funktionieren (was das Spectral allerdings noch beweisen muss) als 160mm die einfach nur mittelmäßig sind (Strive)...




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich das *FRX *aus *dem Programm gestrichen*?
> 
> das DHX nimmt ja jetzt eigentlich seine Position ein...


Japp, FRX wird wohl durch das DHX ersetzt. Davon kann man natürlich halten, was man will...! Der Grund wurde hier schon, wenn auch in anderem Kontext, genannt:





Juz71 schrieb:


> Canyon produziert das was die BREITE masse will. oder anders das wo am meisten Umsatz möglich.






Dickie76 schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt habe ich noch nicht ganz durchdringen können. Kann das noch mal einer kurz erläutern.


Das wurde in unzählichen Threads und Berichten zum Thema 29er schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut... notfalls einfach mal googeln. Kurzzusammenfassung: größere Räder überrollen Hindernisse leichter, da der Impuls beim Auftreffen auf das Hindernis in einem geringeren Winkel auf das Bike wirkt.




Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Sollten Fox Federgabeln im Einkauf auch so überteuert wie im Handel sein, dann ergibt sich beim Trailflow jetzt ein Preisvorteil von ca. 400 Euro nach unten


Sind sie nicht, eben deshalb dominiert Fox auch den OEM Markt. Ist eine uralte Marketing-Strategie: Teile im Aftermarket zu Mondpreisen anbieten und sich dadurch ein hochwertiges Image er-heucheln ("was teuer ist muss auch gut sein") 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wieso da nun an keinem 27,5" Spectral eine 34er Fox oder Pike verbaut ist sondern nur 32er Fox und Revelation muss man ja nicht verstehen, oder doch?


Ist der selbe Bullshit wie die 34er Fox im Strive statt der 36er => Gewicht sparen an der falschen Stelle, nämlich der, wo man wertvolle Steifigkeit verschenkt. Das Spectral mit Pike stelle ich mir sehr gut vor, könnte eine gute Trail-Waffe sein 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das größte Problem an der PDF ist aber das kein Enduro drin ist.


Doch, das Torque EX  Von der Tatsache, dass durch die neue Entwicklung im Rennsport aus einem "Enduro" über Nacht von einem stabilen, gut bergauf tretbaren Leicht-Freerider ein aufgebohrtes XC-Bike wurde, halte ich rein gar nichts...




Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hm Katze ist ja jetzt wohl endgültig aus dem Sack.
> Es wird für 2014 leider kein 160er 650b Enduro von Canyon geben.


Aus welchen Informationen erschließt du dir das?
Ich bin mal so frei und lasse dich nicht blind in den Abgrund rennen: dieser Schluss ist falsch!


----------



## Henning W (29. August 2013)

Anbei die ANtwort auf meine E-Mail an Canyon bzgl. Grand Canyon AL Serie in 26":

*Hallo Henning,

die Lieferzeiten der 2014er Grand Canyon AL Serie kann ich dir leider auch noch nicht nennen. Es wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern, bis alle 2014er Modelle auf der Website bestellbar sind und dann selbstverständlich dort auch die Liefertermine genannt werden.

26" Laufräder wird es in dieser Serie gar nicht mehr geben. Alle Rahmengrößen bis auf XS werden mit 29" Laufrädern ausgestattet. Lediglich die Größe XS erhält 27,5" Laufräder.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir damit deine Fragen beantwortet habe.

Beste Grüße,

xxxxxxx*


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. August 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist der selbe Bullshit wie die 34er Fox im Strive statt der 36er => Gewicht sparen an der falschen Stelle, nämlich der, wo man wertvolle Steifigkeit verschenkt.


Genau das wird es sein. Oder Canyon hat Angst das mit einer 34erFox oder Pike dann doch etwas mehr zum schroten animiert werden könnte und die Rückstellungen für "Haarrisse" und sonstige Rahmenbrüche... 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Spectral mit Pike stelle ich mir sehr gut vor, könnte eine gute Trail-Waffe sein


Tja, BMC hat es ja so ein wenig mit dem 2013er Trailfox in der Trailcrew Version vorgemacht gehabt. (34er Fox mit 150m/150). Allerdings gibts da andere Minuspunkte und mit den 2014er Modellen haben sie nur noch 29er und andere Hersteller machen da ähnlichen "Unsinn". Spectral und Pike wäre ein Überlegung wert gewesen. Gerne auch mit 2-fach weil ich einfach nicht so viel Übersetzung auf der langen Seite verlieren mag. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Doch, das Torque EX  Von der Tatsache, dass durch die neue Entwicklung im Rennsport aus einem "Enduro" über Nacht von einem stabilen, gut bergauf tretbaren Leicht-Freerider ein aufgebohrtes XC-Bike wurde, halte ich rein gar nichts...


Das ist mir zu schwer. Ich suche vom Gewicht her eher ein Rad im Bereich Übergang AM zu Enduro wenn man das mal so sagen darf - ohne das gleich Mondpreise fällig werden. Wenns etwas mehr Gewicht hätte dann müsste es sinnvoll verteilt sein. Ein Grund warums mir mit dem ICB am Ende zu bunt wurde. Kommt halt immer ganz darauf an, auch wie es sonst so vom 'Hinterbau' abgestimmt ist. Legt halt jeder die Prioritäten ein klein wenig anders. Das du gerne dein Torque auf Marathons prügelst habe ich mit erstaunen hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Genau das wird es sein. Oder Canyon hat Angst das mit einer 34erFox oder Pike dann doch etwas mehr zum schroten animiert werden könnte und die Rückstellungen für "Haarrisse" und sonstige Rahmenbrüche...


Ich glaube eher, dass hier die generelle Entwicklung durch das neue Renn-Format "Enduro" eine Rolle spielt, wie oben schon geschrieben. Allerdings hat Barel ja in einem Video, wo er zur Technik befragt wurde, gesagt, dass definitiv eine steife Gabel mit guter Dämpfung ein sehr wichtiger Punkt ist - genau das sehe ich bei Fox 32 nicht, bei der 34er aber genau so wenig. Wie die neue Revelation ist, muss sich zeigen, vielleicht kann die mehr als man denkt?




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Spectral und Pike wäre ein Überlegung wert gewesen. Gerne auch mit 2-fach weil ich einfach nicht so viel Übersetzung auf der langen Seite verlieren mag.


Fahr es einfach mal probe (werde ich auch tun, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet), vielleicht gefällt dir die Revelation ja?! Und wenn nicht, einfach neu verkaufen und ne Pike rein bauen  Canyon verbaut eh immer irgendwelche Teile, die zweifelhaft sind (vor allem Laufräder) ...es gab noch kein Canyon Bike, bei dem ich nichts auszutauschen gehabt hätte. Bei meinen beiden (2009er Torque FR, jetzt 2012er Torque FRX) ist letztendlich nur der Rahmen mit Steuersatz vom Serienzustand übrig geblieben  War aber auch immer von Anfang an so geplant...




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu schwer. Ich suche vom Gewicht her eher ein Rad im Bereich Übergang AM zu Enduro wenn man das mal so sagen darf - ohne das gleich Mondpreise fällig werden.


Ok, dann macht das Torque echt keinen Sinn. Was ich in dem Bereich ja SEHR lecker finde, ist das Spicy, aber das ist leider auch nicht gerade günstig. 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Legt halt jeder die Prioritäten ein klein wenig anders. Das du gerne dein Torque auf Marathons prügelst habe ich mit erstaunen hier im Forum gelesen.


Hehe, ich frage mich halt, wie viel Freerider ich auch entspannt den Berg hoch treten und auch mal auf "anspruchslosen" Trails mit Spaß bewegen kann. Der aktuelle Trend ist umgekehrt - wie viel XC-Bike hält gerade noch so die Belastung im Enduro-Betrieb aus... damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich hatte einen Wahnsinns-Spaß mit dem FRX beim Marathon  ist ja mit 15,5kg trotz Variostütze und Metallfederung vo/hi auch durchaus nicht schwer (für mein Empfinden). Hab bergauf einige Leute mit leichten XC-Feilen stehen gelassen, was mich doch überrascht hat...  und ich bin wahrhaft keine Konditionsrakete!


----------



## Badsimson (29. August 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das hat noch nie jemand gebraucht, das hat sich auch nicht geändert und wird sich nie ändern
> 
> 
> Lieber 140mm die richtig gut funktionieren (was das Spectral allerdings noch beweisen muss) als 160mm die einfach nur mittelmäßig sind (Strive)...
> ...



Und was macht dich da so sicher, das ein 160er 650b Enduro kommt für 2014 ?
Hatte eigentlich vor mir eins zu holen aber jetzt wo ich die Bikes für 2014 gesehen hab, bin ich am überlegen ob es für nächstes Jahr ein Canyon wird.


----------



## Caspar720 (30. August 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das hat noch nie jemand gebraucht, das hat sich auch nicht geändert und wird sich nie ändern
> 
> 
> Lieber 140mm die richtig gut funktionieren (was das Spectral allerdings noch beweisen muss) als 160mm die einfach nur mittelmäßig sind (Strive)...
> ...



Mag gut sein dass für Mitte 2014 das Enduro nachgezogen wird, ist mir allerdings zu spät ich brauch mein neues Bike Anfang 2014 .
Und ich glaub nicht dass sich Canyon über so ein Bike bedeckt halten würde, wenn es Anfang 2014 kommen soll. Falls doch wäre das aus meiner Sicht marketingtechnisch ein ziemlicher Fail.
Solltest du etwas anderes wissen, Smubob hätte ich gerne stichhaltige Beweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (30. August 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Und was macht dich da so sicher, das ein 160er 650b Enduro kommt für 2014 ?
> Hatte eigentlich vor mir eins zu holen aber jetzt wo ich die Bikes für 2014 gesehen hab, bin ich am überlegen ob es für nächstes Jahr ein Canyon wird.


Hab gestern dieses Interview von Fab Barel gesehen. Er spricht davon das er mit Canyon an einem neuen Enduro arbeitet. Wann es allerdings kommen wird wird nicht beantwortet.
Aber es wird eines geben.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU4iszfvBLI


----------



## Badsimson (30. August 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Mag gut sein dass für Mitte 2014 das Enduro nachgezogen wird, ist mir allerdings zu spät ich brauch mein neues Bike Anfang 2014 .
> Und ich glaub nicht dass sich Canyon über so ein Bike bedeckt halten würde, wenn es Anfang 2014 kommen soll. Falls doch wäre das aus meiner Sicht marketingtechnisch ein ziemlicher Fail.
> Solltest du etwas anderes wissen, Smubob hätte ich gerne stichhaltige Beweise



Genau so seh ich das auch! Brauche eins für Anfang des Jahres und nicht erst Mitte !
Nur, währe das Spectral EX eine Alternative ? Oder vielleicht ein anderer Hersteller ? Wenn, welchen?
Nächste Woche fah ich nach Canyon zur Vorstellung und dann mal sehen!


----------



## Wutz63 (30. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Bilder vom Strive 2014 ?
Das Bild auf der Canyon Hp habe ich gesehen, aber das wird ja nicht die einzige Farbe sein


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2013)

das Race und Team kommen in der Farbe, eins kommt in Stealth schwarz und das kleinste in grau/blau


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. August 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie die neue Revelation ist, muss sich zeigen, vielleicht kann die mehr als man denkt?


Wenn du mir bestätigen kannst das du in der Speditionsbranche arbeitest und dein Chef einen langen weissen Bart, rote Dienstkleidung und einen "schnellen Schlitten" fährt, DANN glaube ich auch da dran... oder arbeitest du jetzt für "das Imperium in Koblenz"? 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fahr es einfach mal probe (werde ich auch tun, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet), vielleicht gefällt dir die Revelation ja?! Und wenn nicht, einfach neu verkaufen und ne Pike rein bauen  Canyon verbaut eh immer irgendwelche Teile, die zweifelhaft sind (vor allem Laufräder) ...es gab noch kein Canyon Bike, bei dem ich nichts auszutauschen gehabt hätte. Bei meinen beiden (2009er Torque FR, jetzt 2012er Torque FRX) ist letztendlich nur der Rahmen mit Steuersatz vom Serienzustand übrig geblieben  War aber auch immer von Anfang an so geplant...


Die ganze Umbauerei ist nur mit Kosten verbunden. Wenn es nur ein paar Sachen sind meinetwegen. Verschleissteile sowieso, für mein Hardtail habe ich kürzlich die vierte Kassette gekauft. Deswegen bekomme ich auch in Sachen sram-preis für 11-fach Kassette einfach nur den Fön, war da nicht auch noch was mit Alu am großen Ritzel... ?  So langsam muss mal ein neues Rad bei....  Probe fahren werde ich das Spectral sobald es sich ergibt. Aber wie würdest du das Thema Kettenführung lösen (mit der fehlenden ISCG Aufnahme) ohne auf 11-fach zu gehen? Also mit 2-fach? Gartenschlauch? Macht mich nicht gerade an... Die Option in der Ebene oder bei einem flachen Trail mit 11-fach den Hamster zu machen auch nicht gerade. Mit UHU endfest 300 eine dran kleben ? 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, dann macht das Torque echt keinen Sinn. Was ich in dem Bereich ja SEHR lecker finde, ist das Spicy, aber das ist leider auch nicht gerade günstig.


War das nicht das mit dem Elektroakkudämpfergedöns? Gott bewahre mich vor diesen ersten Gehversuch-mit-Krücken in Sachen Elektronik am Rad... 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hehe, ich frage mich halt, wie viel Freerider ich auch entspannt den Berg hoch treten und auch mal auf "anspruchslosen" Trails mit Spaß bewegen kann. Der aktuelle Trend ist umgekehrt - wie viel XC-Bike hält gerade noch so die Belastung im Enduro-Betrieb aus... damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich hatte einen Wahnsinns-Spaß mit dem FRX beim Marathon  ist ja mit 15,5kg trotz Variostütze und Metallfederung vo/hi auch durchaus nicht schwer (für mein Empfinden).


Ich habe auch kein Problem 15,5kg Räder durch die Landschaft oder mit einem 7,5 tonner eine Sonntagtour an der Mosel zu fahren wenn es mich glücklich machen würde. Aber für meinen üblichen Zweck sind das Kanonen auf Spatzen und einem eher einfachen Trail raubt sowas imho eher noch den Spaß.  Ich habe aber auch kein Bock auf irgendeinen schweren Hobel bei dem das Gewicht total sinnlos verteilt ist und bei das dann so läuft:
Produktmanager A: Mist das Rad ist zu schwer 
Produktmanager B: Eijeijei,...*blitz-donnerl-leucht* *IDEE* dann schreib halt Enduro oder Trailbike drauf dann reissen die dir das wie von Sinnen aus den Händen.
Ergebnis: Kunde kauft ein Rad das zu schwer ist und ist auch noch glücklich dabei.


----------



## scratchy996 (30. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Gott bewahre mich vor diesen ersten Gehversuch-mit-Krücken in Sachen Elektronik am Rad...



Amen !


----------



## Twenty9er (30. August 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wenn du mir bestätigen kannst das du in der Speditionsbranche arbeitest und dein Chef einen langen weissen Bart, rote Dienstkleidung und einen "schnellen Schlitten" fährt, DANN glaube ich auch da dran... oder arbeitest du jetzt für "das Imperium in Koblenz"?
> 
> 
> Die ganze Umbauerei ist nur mit Kosten verbunden. Wenn es nur ein paar Sachen sind meinetwegen. Verschleissteile sowieso, für mein Hardtail habe ich kürzlich die vierte Kassette gekauft. Deswegen bekomme ich auch in Sachen sram-preis für 11-fach Kassette einfach nur den Fön, war da nicht auch noch was mit Alu am großen Ritzel... ?  So langsam muss mal ein neues Rad bei....  Probe fahren werde ich das Spectral sobald es sich ergibt. Aber wie würdest du das Thema Kettenführung lösen (mit der fehlenden ISCG Aufnahme) ohne auf 11-fach zu gehen? Also mit 2-fach? Gartenschlauch? Macht mich nicht gerade an... Die Option in der Ebene oder bei einem flachen Trail mit 11-fach den Hamster zu machen auch nicht gerade. Mit UHU endfest 300 eine dran kleben ?
> ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. August 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Hast du die Kette zu lange drauf gelassen, die dir dann auch die Kassette verschlissen hat?



Nein, das Rad hat einfach schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und die Ketten zähle ich schon garnicht mehr (immer mehrere im Wechsel je nach Längung und da schneidet sram bei mir nebenbei bemerkt schlechter ab als Shimano).


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2013)

Wegen der Kettenführung am Spectral... Beim 29er war eine ISCG zu sehen. Auf meine Nachfrage welche das genau ist sagte mir der Canyonmann, dass die für die Serie entfällt und eine "Canyoneigene Lösung" angeboten werden soll. Ob mit Rolle, Gleitfläche oder als Gartenschlauchlösung konnte er mir allerdings nicht mit Sicherheit beantworten...

Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dann hatte das Spectral keine Pressfitlager, insofern wird auch ne Tretlagermontage für die Kettenführung in Frage kommen. Kann das jemand bestätige der auf der Messe war (ich hab heute einfach zu viele Bikes gesehen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (1. September 2013)

Hab hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Messe, werde später auch noch ein wenig dazu schreiben.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189897014523687.1073741847.157231091123613&type=3


----------



## Wutz63 (1. September 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Hab hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Messe, werde später auch noch ein wenig dazu schreiben.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189897014523687.1073741847.157231091123613&type=3


 
Klasse Bilder
Danke


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (1. September 2013)

gibts die auch ausserhalb von Facebook zu sehen? Bin bei FB nicht angemeldet.


----------



## swoosh (1. September 2013)

Hab ganz kurz mit einem (gestressten) Canyon Mitarbeiter gesprochen:

- Preise und Lieferdatum gibts in ca. 2-3 Wochen wenn die neue HP gelauncht wird.
- Das rote Spectral wirds nur in der "Enduro" Ausführung geben. Das ist nicht die, die auf der Messe präsentiert wurde


----------



## ASQ (1. September 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> gibts die auch ausserhalb von Facebook zu sehen? Bin bei FB nicht angemeldet.



schau mal hier, eben extra alles hier nochmal hochgejagt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10908117&postcount=9917


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (1. September 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> schau mal hier, eben extra alles hier nochmal hochgejagt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10908117&postcount=9917


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (3. September 2013)

Gehts los?

Das Bild kommt irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Und was macht dich da so sicher, das ein 160er 650b Enduro kommt für 2014 ?


Das ist doch mittlerweile ein offenes Geheimnis...!




Caspar720 schrieb:


> Mag gut sein dass für Mitte 2014 das Enduro nachgezogen wird, ist mir allerdings zu spät ich brauch mein neues Bike Anfang 2014 .


Persönliches Pech 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wenn du mir bestätigen kannst das du in der Speditionsbranche arbeitest und dein Chef einen langen weissen Bart, rote Dienstkleidung und einen "schnellen Schlitten" fährt, DANN glaube ich auch da dran... oder arbeitest du jetzt für "das Imperium in Koblenz"?


Weder noch  Allerdings habe ich schon Leute mit Revelation am Bike Sachen machen sehen, von denen wir beide nur träumen...! Und die hatten keinen weißen Bart und auch keine Flügel.
Für das Imperium arbeiten wäre gar keine so blöde Idee, dann könnte ich denen in so einigen Sachen mal Nachhilfe geben 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die ganze Umbauerei ist nur mit Kosten verbunden.


Quatsch!  Ich habe beim FRX bis auf den Rahmen incl. Steuersatz und die Sattel/Stützen-Kombi ALLES verkauft und umgebaut - ich habe unterm Strich für das was ich behalten habe ca. 400 bezahlt...!  Ok, ich hatte auch den größten Teil der restlichen Teile schon, da macht sowas Sinn. Aber nur eine Gabel neu verkaufen und gegen eine tauschen die im gleichen Preissegment liegt, wird jetzt auch kein finanzieller Riesenaufwand.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...war da nicht auch noch was mit Alu am großen Ritzel... ?


Ja, und? Fahre ich auch seit ein paar Monaten, allerdings die DIY-Variante...




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Aber wie würdest du das Thema Kettenführung lösen (mit der fehlenden ISCG Aufnahme) ohne auf 11-fach zu gehen? Also mit 2-fach? Gartenschlauch? Macht mich nicht gerade an... Die Option in der Ebene oder bei einem flachen Trail mit 11-fach den Hamster zu machen auch nicht gerade.


Da gibt's genug Möglichkeiten, keine Sorge. So lange das Teil kein Press-Furz Innenlager hat, kann man doch ganz einfach da eine normale KeFü unterklemmen. Mit ISCG ist zwar schöner, aber bevor sich das verbreitet hat, ging es ja auch so. Notfalls kann man da auch eine Custom-Platte aus Carbon fräsen lassen, um die Führung an die Wünsche und Gegebenheiten anzupassen, ist gar nicht sooo teuer. Dann hat der Rahmen, so wie man das auf den Fotos sehen kann, eine Directmount-Aufnahme für einen E-Type/S3 Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe, dort kann man für 1x9/10/11-fach eine e*13 XCX-ST montieren, wenn einem eine obere Führung reicht, was i. V. m. einem Type 2 oder Shadow+ Schaltwerk normal der Fall sein sollte.
2-fach, Gartenschlauch - alles Schrott!! Ich würde an einem neuen Bike NIE WIEDER einen Umwerfer verbauen, absolut überflüssig. Ich fahre die 32 + 11-42 Kombi jetzt seit einigen Wochen und komme damit sowohl überall gemütlich hoch, als auch ohne zu "hamstern" überall runter - und ich habe die Extreme bergauf wie bergab alle schon getestet. In der Ebene reicht es mir auch völlig aus. Auf Asphalt bergab kann man halt irgendwann nicht mehr volles Rohr mittreten, aber an einem MTB ist mir das komplett wurscht.
Und was hast du gegen 11-fach? Wenn das Zeug dran ist, würde ich es auch fahren. Wenn nicht, einfach die Low-Budget 10-fach Version mit X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk, XT-Kassette und Mirfe-Ritzel (das was ich jetzt fahre).




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> War das nicht das mit dem Elektroakkudämpfergedöns? Gott bewahre mich vor diesen ersten Gehversuch-mit-Krücken in Sachen Elektronik am Rad...


Ja, genau das. Aber das Elektro-Geraffel würde selbstverständlich noch vor der ersten Kurbelumdrehung rausfliegen! So einen Krempel braucht doch kein Mensch.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Problem 15,5kg Räder durch die Landschaft oder mit einem 7,5 tonner eine Sonntagtour an der Mosel zu fahren wenn es mich glücklich machen würde. Aber für meinen üblichen Zweck sind das Kanonen auf Spatzen und einem eher einfachen Trail raubt sowas imho eher noch den Spaß.


Also ich hatte mit meinem Torque FR, was dem FRX doch recht ähnlich war, auf dem Flowtrail immer einen Riesenspaß. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass mir das dort den Spaß geraubt hätte. Mit dem Hardtail wars dort auch nett (vor allem beim Fullies killen ) aber mit dem FR war es definitiv spaßiger zu fahren! Auch der Felsenwanderweg (um Rodalben, vielleicht kennst du den? Typische XC-Runde) war klasse mit dem FRX. Aber wie jemand irgendwo Spaß mit einem bestimmten Bike haben kann ist natürlich sehr individuell...


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Gehts los?
> 
> Das Bild kommt irgendwie bekannt vor



nun gibts ne mobilversion


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert die Canyon Seite normal.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. September 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die Canyon Seite normal.



Sowas machen die auch über Nacht. Hatte gestern so gegen 22 Uhr angefangen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wann es mehr Infos zum DHX gibt...


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, und? Fahre ich auch seit ein paar Monaten, allerdings die DIY-Variante...


In Sachen Haltbarkeit habe ich erstmal Bedenken, zumal mit 32 vorne man länger (als 2x10) übersetzt dann öfters auf genau dem Blatt unterwegs sein wird. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich würde an einem neuen Bike NIE WIEDER einen Umwerfer verbauen, absolut überflüssig. Ich fahre die 32 + 11-42 Kombi jetzt seit einigen Wochen und komme damit sowohl überall gemütlich hoch, als auch ohne zu "hamstern" überall runter - und ich habe die Extreme bergauf wie bergab alle schon getestet. In der Ebene reicht es mir auch völlig aus. Auf Asphalt bergab kann man halt irgendwann nicht mehr volles Rohr mittreten, aber an einem MTB ist mir das komplett wurscht.


Als ich die xx1 an einem Liteville kurz gefahren bin (das war letztes Jahr im November), war leider keine ganz ebene Strecke zum testen da aber es war halt spürbar das an der Übersetzung am Ende was fehlt. Wenn es Gardasseemäßig sausteil runter geht wird es sowieso egal sein, dann kann man sicher auch das kleinste Blatt vorne drauf machen um rauf nicht schieben zu müssen, aber bei dem ein oder anderen flachen Trail oder Forstweg hier ist es halt einfach nicht sooo prickelnd.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und was hast du gegen 11-fach? Wenn das Zeug dran ist, würde ich es auch fahren. Wenn nicht, einfach die Low-Budget 10-fach Version mit X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk, XT-Kassette und Mirfe-Ritzel (das was ich jetzt fahre).



Ich spiele durchaus mit dem 11-fach Gedanken (an einem neuen Rad), weil mir das geklappere und Kettenrunterfallen tierisch auf die Makrone geht und in aller Konsequenz 11-fach auch etwas leichter ist. Habe auch immer wieder mit dem "Ritzelrechner" Varianten verglichen (was fahre ich aktuell an Stelle xy, wie läge ich mit 1x11). Auch "deine" 1x10. Letztlich ist es im Moment hauptsächlich der Preis der für eine 11-fach Kassette aufgerufen wird. Von dem recht frechen Preis für ein Kettenblatt mal abgesehen. Selbst wenn Shimano bis Oktober mit einer 11-fach um die Ecke kommt so wie von pinkbike vermutet werden sie die wohl auch erstmal als XTR, mit entsprechendem Preis bringen. Stellt sich auch die Frage ob sram/shimano dann in Sachen Kassette etc. kompatibel sein wird. Ob man dann irgendwann die verschlissene X01 durch eine ggf. dann verfügbare günstigere 11-fach Variante ersetzen kann weis man halt jetzt noch nicht. Könnte man aber durchaus auch einfach mal drauf spekulieren.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, genau das. Aber das Elektro-Geraffel würde selbstverständlich noch vor der ersten Kurbelumdrehung rausfliegen! So einen Krempel braucht doch kein Mensch.


Man kann nur dankbar sein das Amar Bose vor seinem Tod diesen Sommer nicht noch ein MTB zwischen die Finger bekommen hat. Wobei so ein Bunny Hop per Knopfdruck nicht schlecht wäre. 

http://youtu.be/eSi6J-QK1lw?t=1m42s




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit meinem Torque FR, was dem FRX doch recht ähnlich war, auf dem Flowtrail immer einen Riesenspaß. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass mir das dort den Spaß geraubt hätte. Mit dem Hardtail wars dort auch nett (vor allem beim Fullies killen ) aber mit dem FR war es definitiv spaßiger zu fahren! Auch der Felsenwanderweg (um Rodalben, vielleicht kennst du den? Typische XC-Runde) war klasse mit dem FRX. Aber wie jemand irgendwo Spaß mit einem bestimmten Bike haben kann ist natürlich sehr individuell...



Das 2014er Trailflow mit Lyrik, Double Barrel CS, und X01 dürfte durchaus interessant werden, aber vermutlich auch eher am schweren Ende... aber mittlerweile muss man ja sagen "leider nur 26" und keine 27,5".  Einfach nur ärgerlich das der Strivenachfolger noch nicht in die Puschen gekommen ist. Wobei sich dazu für jeden nur die Frage nach dem wann (Sommer 2014 oder erst für 2015) stellt und nicht nach dem ob.


----------



## desktop (4. September 2013)

Der ibc Bericht zu Canyon auf der EB scheint wohl zu allerletzt erst zu kommen.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


>





wie geil, das kannte ich nocht nicht. Warum wird das nicht weiterentwickelt?

Könnte man doch auch mal an ein Fully basteln, man wird dann aber nen riesen Rucksack mit Steuerungselektronik + Batterie mitschleppen müssen


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2013)

Mehr Infos: http://bikeboard.at/Board/Canyon-Eurobike-News-2014-th186130

Mehr Details zum Spectral: 
http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (4. September 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Der ibc Bericht zu Canyon auf der EB scheint wohl zu allerletzt erst zu kommen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/04/canyon-2014/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...que-dhx-und-spectral-al-9-0-ex-eurobike-2013/


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> In Sachen Haltbarkeit habe ich erstmal Bedenken, zumal mit 32 vorne man länger (als 2x10) übersetzt dann öfters auf genau dem Blatt unterwegs sein wird.


Dazu kann ich natürlich noch nix konkretes sagen. Aber erstens fahre ich seit Jahren fast ausschließlich Alu Kettenblätter, auf denen die Kette logischerweise deutlich mehr läuft als auf dem kleinen Ritzel und zweitens fahre ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sooo oft auf dem kleinsten Ritzel, nur bei wirklich steilen Anstiegen. Von daher bin ich da sehr zuversichtlich 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Als ich die xx1 an einem Liteville kurz gefahren bin (das war letztes Jahr im November), war leider keine ganz ebene Strecke zum testen da aber es war halt spürbar das an der Übersetzung am Ende was fehlt. Wenn es Gardasseemäßig sausteil runter geht wird es sowieso egal sein, dann kann man sicher auch das kleinste Blatt vorne drauf machen um rauf nicht schieben zu müssen, aber bei dem ein oder anderen flachen Trail oder Forstweg hier ist es halt einfach nicht sooo prickelnd.


Logischerweise fährt man mit 32er Blatt vorne öfters auf den kleinsten beiden Ritzeln als vorher (bei mir 22/36 + 32-11), aber ich habe bei der 2x9 Kombi auch die beiden kleinsten sehr selten benutzt. Ich hab mit 1x10 im Wald bisher nie ins Leere getreten, auch auf einem recht flachen "Referenz"-Trail, auf dem ich immer fast permanent am reintreten bin. Auf dem Transfer zum Wald habe ich die eine oder andere Asphalt- oder Schotter-Rampe bergab, wo ich jetzt halt nicht mehr wirklich mittreten kann, stört mich aber nicht die Bohne. Vielleicht lag das komische Gefühl bei dir dran, dass das Bike an dem du die XX1 getestet hast ein Liteville war... 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich spiele durchaus mit dem 11-fach Gedanken (an einem neuen Rad), weil mir das geklappere und Kettenrunterfallen tierisch auf die Makrone geht und in aller Konsequenz 11-fach auch etwas leichter ist. Habe auch immer wieder mit dem "Ritzelrechner" Varianten verglichen (was fahre ich aktuell an Stelle xy, wie läge ich mit 1x11). Auch "deine" 1x10. Letztlich ist es im Moment hauptsächlich der Preis der für eine 11-fach Kassette aufgerufen wird. Von dem recht frechen Preis für ein Kettenblatt mal abgesehen.


Gut, dann hat es den wichtigen Klick in deinem Kopf schon getan -> Umwerfer sind schei$$e!  Diese Ruhe im Antrieb ist einfach herrlich  Und einfach nur einen Schalter für hoch und einen für runter und nicht immer das nervige Gegenschalten wenn man vorne schaltet, ist auch einfach klasse. Bei meinem Umbau habe ich etwa 300g gegenüber 2-fach gespart, mit XX1 oder X01 wären es etwa 500. Ob dir die Übersetzung ausreicht, musst letzenendes DU wissen - oder ausprobieren... 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das 2014er Trailflow mit Lyrik, Double Barrel CS, und X01 dürfte durchaus interessant werden, aber vermutlich auch eher am schweren Ende... aber mittlerweile muss man ja sagen *"leider nur 26" und keine 27,5"*.


Aha, hat dich das gebentsmühlenartige Marketing-Geschwafel schon so weichgekocht?  Also ich mag meine 26"er und wenn ich beim nächsten Bike zu 650b greifen sollte, dann nicht, weil ich es unbedingt haben will, sondern weils halt für ein Trailbike auch ok ist. 
Das Trailflow dürfte eigentlich trotz der Reverb unter 15kg mit Pedalen liegen. Wie "schwer" das ist, musst du für dich entscheiden


----------



## Zhen (4. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag das komische Gefühl bei dir dran, dass das Bike an dem du die XX1 getestet hast ein Liteville war...



golden


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich natürlich noch nix konkretes sagen. Aber erstens fahre ich seit Jahren fast ausschließlich Alu Kettenblätter, auf denen die Kette logischerweise deutlich mehr läuft als auf dem kleinen Ritzel und zweitens fahre ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht sooo oft auf dem kleinsten Ritzel, nur bei wirklich steilen Anstiegen. *Von daher bin ich da sehr zuversichtlich*



Konfuzius sagt: Winter essen Antrieb auf! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag das komische Gefühl bei dir dran, dass das Bike an dem du die XX1 getestet hast ein Liteville war...


 (War ein 301)



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aha, hat dich das gebentsmühlenartige Marketing-Geschwafel schon so weichgekocht?


Ja, bin schon total malad...auch 11-fach muss ich ja jetzt haben.  



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich mag meine 26"er und wenn ich beim nächsten Bike zu 650b greifen sollte, dann nicht, weil ich es unbedingt haben will, sondern weils halt für ein Trailbike auch ok ist.


Sehe ich auch so, aber ich sehs schon kommen das in eher früher als später essig ist mit Neuvorstellungen in Sachen 26" (Ersatz-)Teile...  Nach dem Prinzip das man beispielsweise für 9-fach kein shadow+ Schaltwerk bekommt.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Trailflow dürfte eigentlich trotz der Reverb unter 15kg mit Pedalen liegen. Wie "schwer" das ist, musst du für dich entscheiden


Sagen wir mal so, das Alu am Rahmen ist augenscheinlich zumindest an sinnvollen Stellen gelandet.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> golden


Ich bin nur ehrlich 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Konfuzius sagt: Winter essen Antrieb auf!


Ich sage: wer so ein Bike im Winter auf salzigen Straßen fährt und es hinterher nicht sauber macht, ist selber schuld! 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ja, bin schon total malad...auch 11-fach muss ich ja jetzt haben.


Wenn du vor lauter Marketing-Gesabbel zu malad bist, um dich für ein Bike zu entscheiden, gib mir das Geld, ich investiere es dann in ein Spectral EX und liefere im Gegenzug exklusive Text-, Bild- und Video-Berichte an dich 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, aber ich sehs schon kommen das in eher früher als später essig ist mit Neuvorstellungen in Sachen 26" (Ersatz-)Teile...  Nach dem Prinzip das man beispielsweise für 9-fach kein shadow+ Schaltwerk bekommt.


Das mag für die Neuentwicklungen vielleicht zutreffen, aber du wirst sicher keine Ersatzteilprobleme mit 26" Reifen und ggf. Felgen bekommen!
Und wenn du ein 9-fach Shadow+ willst, nimm ein 10-fach und verheirate es mit einem 9-fach Sram Trigger!


----------



## Power-Valve (4. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das mag für die Neuentwicklungen vielleicht zutreffen, aber du wirst sicher keine Ersatzteilprobleme mit 26" Reifen und ggf. Felgen bekommen!
> Und wenn du ein 9-fach Shadow+ willst, nimm ein 10-fach und verheirate es mit einem 9-fach Sram Trigger!



oder baust nen 10-fach Schaltwerk um und investierst 15 Euro fuer Kettenglueck 2.0...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...-schaltwerke-die-geschichte-vom-kettenglueck/


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich sage: wer so ein Bike im Winter auf salzigen Straßen fährt und es hinterher nicht sauber macht, ist selber schuld!
> )


Ich mein da eher den Schlamm/Sand während man unterwegs ist. Aber ich glaube wir werden OT. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und wenn du ein 9-fach Shadow+ willst, nimm ein 10-fach und verheirate es mit einem 9-fach Sram Trigger!


Plan liegt für den nächsten Antriebswechsel in der Schublade, ich hoffe aber den rechtzeitig, dann doch endlich mal, mit einem neuen Rad hinauszögern zu können. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du vor lauter Marketing-Gesabbel zu malad bist, um dich für ein Bike zu entscheiden, gib mir das Geld, ich investiere es dann in ein Spectral EX und liefere im Gegenzug exklusive Text-, Bild- und Video-Berichte an dich


Abgelehnt.  Möchtest du etwa vom Torque auf das Spectral EX umsteigen ?  Mal abwarten welche Preise aufgerufen werden. Vor 2014 braucht das Rad hier sowieso nicht mehr aufzuschlagen. Es sei denn mein arg geknechtetes Hardtail fällt doch noch vorher auseinander.


----------



## hans7 (4. September 2013)

@Kaltumformer:
Hast du so eine PDF wie zum Spectral auch für das Strive?


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> @Kaltumformer:
> Hast du so eine PDF wie zum Spectral auch für das Strive?



Der Link zu der PDF ist aus dem verlinkten Artikel von bikeboard.at - Strive taucht dort nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2013)

"An der Kettenstrebe hat Canyon mit einer kleinen Bohrung die Möglichkeit gelassen mit einer Kettenführung aufzurüsten. Dabei entwickelt man derzeit selber solch eine Führung, welche mit geringem Gewicht und einfacher Handhabung bestechen soll."

Quelle: http://www.velomotion.de/?p=1120


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich mein da eher den Schlamm/Sand während man unterwegs ist. Aber ich glaube wir werden OT.


Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so eng... also die Sache mit dem Schlamm.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Möchtest du etwa vom Torque auf das Spectral EX umsteigen ?


Mit Sicherheit NICHT! Das FRX ist der Hammer und in meinem Aufbau genau die Wollmilchsau, die ich immer haben wollte  Das Bike werde ich ganz sicher viele Jahre lang behalten.
Ich habe ja noch ein Hardtail, das ich mittlerweile allerdings relativ selten nutze, eigentlich nur noch für Touren ohne Geballer und mit mehr Fokus auf Kondition. Im Winter ist das auch meistens das Bike meiner Wahl. Bis vor einem Jahr, als ich werktags noch in MZ ansässig war, war ich damit auch öfters aufm Flowtrail unterwegs. Mit dem war ich auch dort, als wir uns vor gut 1 Jahr mal unten an P3 getroffen haben, du wirst dich sicher nicht dran erinnern.  Da ein leichtes Fully mit vergleichbarer Geo technisch natürlich Vorteile hätte und sicher auch leichter wäre als das HT mit 2,8kg Stahlrahmen, schaue ich mich immer mal wieder um, aber eher mittel- als kurzfristig. In nächster Zeit stehen andere Sachen an...


EDIT:


Kaltumformer schrieb:


> "An der Kettenstrebe hat Canyon mit einer kleinen Bohrung die Möglichkeit gelassen mit einer Kettenführung aufzurüsten. Dabei entwickelt man derzeit selber solch eine Führung, welche mit geringem Gewicht und einfacher Handhabung bestechen soll."
> 
> Quelle: http://www.velomotion.de/?p=1120


Wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe... da wird was ähnliches wie dieses SCS (?) Dingens von Liteville konstruiert. Hoffentlich macht Canyon es richtig und baut nicht so einen Murks wie LV. Generell muss ich jedenfalls sagen, dass eine untere Führung, welche an der Kettenstrebe montiert wird, DIE Lösung ist. 1000 mal besser als die statischen am Innenlager/ISCG, wo beim Einfedern die Kette regelrecht aus der Führung gehoben wird. Etwas ähnliches will ich fürs FRX auch noch bauen, dort gibt es AUF der Kettenstrebe etwa an gleicher Stelle eine Gewindebuchse, an der man eine Finne montieren kann, die bei Verwendung der Hammershit Kurbel verhindert, dass die Kette sich zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen zieht. Ist zwar etwas komplizierter als mit Buchse unten, aber wird auch gehen  Und ich werde auf jeden Fall ein Röllchen verwenden, keinen Gleitblock.


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...]war ich damit auch öfters aufm Flowtrail unterwegs. Mit dem war ich auch dort, als wir uns vor gut 1 Jahr mal unten an P3 getroffen haben, du wirst dich sicher nicht dran erinnern.


An dich ja, Rad nein. Warst gerade am einpacken (?) und ich auf dem Weg zur Streckenkontrolle bei der ich nachher im Gewitter sowas von abgeduscht wurde das ich kein trockenes Stück Stoff mehr am Körper hatte bis ich wieder am P3 war...  Wenn du mal wieder da bist sag mal bescheid!

EDIT:



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe... da wird was ähnliches wie dieses SCS (?) Dingens von Liteville konstruiert. Hoffentlich macht Canyon es richtig und baut nicht so einen Murks wie LV. Generell muss ich jedenfalls sagen, dass eine untere Führung, welche an der Kettenstrebe montiert wird, DIE Lösung ist. 1000 mal besser als die statischen am Innenlager/ISCG, wo beim Einfedern die Kette regelrecht aus der Führung gehoben wird. Etwas ähnliches will ich fürs FRX auch noch bauen, dort gibt es AUF der Kettenstrebe etwa an gleicher Stelle eine Gewindebuchse, an der man eine Finne montieren kann, die bei Verwendung der Hammershit Kurbel verhindert, dass die Kette sich zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen zieht. Ist zwar etwas komplizierter als mit Buchse unten, aber wird auch gehen  Und ich werde auf jeden Fall ein Röllchen verwenden, keinen Gleitblock.



BMC und Scott (am neuen genius LT) haben ja auch eine Lösung in der Richtung. Mal sehen wie das dann bei Canyon ausschaut.


----------



## duc-mo (4. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Mehr Details zum Spectral:
> http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf



Hey, dass nenne ich mal ne umfangreiche Doku, danke fürs Verlinken!!! 

Das 29er macht mich richtig an, ich glaub das könnte es fürs nächste Jahr werden... 

Ich hab aber so den Eindruck, dass da noch ein paar Fehler in der Doku stecken... Eine Steuerrohrlänge von 184mm beim XL Rahmen wirds sicher nicht geben und auch die 149mm beim L Rahmen scheinen etwas überdimensioniert... 

Wirklich schade finde ich es, dass auch hier die dämlichen Pressfitlager am Tretlager Einzug gefunden habe. Eine normale Kettenführung kann man so vermutlich komplett vergessen, weil keine ISCG Aufnahme vorhanden... 
Hoffen wir mal, dass das angekündigte Canyon Teil was taugt.

Die 445mm Kettenstreben sind für ein 29er schön kurz 
Sitz und Lenkwinkel passen auch
135mm Federweg am Heck sind mehr als ich erwartet habe, nämlich genau 5mm mehr... 
Leider gibts das 29er nicht mit nem RS Fahrwerk und die Bikes sind wieder länger geworden, was mir mit meinen langen Beinen leider nicht so gefällt...

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf die Preise!!!


----------



## waldleopard (4. September 2013)

Dachte hier oder in den News gelesen zu haben dass nur das Spectral EX den candyroten Rahmen hat aber in der Broschüre hat den wohl auch das Spectral 6.0.


----------



## hans7 (4. September 2013)

Ist eigentlich ein großer Unterschied zwischen Spectral und Strive vom Einsatzbereich?
Von den technischen Daten her natürlich die 32 Gabel vs. die 34er und der Mehr an Federweg. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, dass das Strive vom Rahmen stabiler ist wie das Spectral. 
Demzufolge 
Spectral -> AllMountain/Trail/Tour
Strive -> Enduro/ *leichter* Bikeparkeinsatz 
u


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (4. September 2013)

Das Spectral gibts halt mit 29" und 27.5" und das Strive "nur" mit 26".

Auf einer Enduro möchte ich auch die Möglichkeit haben mal nen Downhill Reifen auf zu ziehen, wenn ich Spaß an der härteren Gangart haben. Meiner Meinung nach fehlt bei 27.5" noch die Auswahl. Universeller von Tour bis Park ist das Stive.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die 445mm Kettenstreben sind für ein 29er schön kurz


Das seh ich nicht so, 445mm ist eher Standard.
430mm, noch dazu bei 155mm Federweg, ist kurz. (Specialized Enduro 29)

(das Rad ist aber sicher dennoch fein)


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Spectral -> AllMountain/Trail/Tour
> Strive -> Enduro/ *leichter* Bikeparkeinsatz
> u


 
Trailbike,Softenduro++ Allmountain, Hardenduro --, Allmountaintourer+-...whatever...vielleicht gibts dann auch mal einen ordentlichen Handkantenschlag in die creativentleerten Marketingheininacken...

für mich ist das Spectral eine schönes Bike aber keine Alternative als Enduro...nicht zum Strive und schon gar nicht für meine Bedürfnisse eines Enduros, dass es auch mal verträgt ordentlich in den Wald gepfeffert zu werden....ich mag damit nichtmal einen 1m Drop runter...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Zhen (5. September 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> für mich ist das Spectral eine schönes Bike aber keine Alternative als Enduro...nicht zum Strive und schon gar nicht für meine Bedürfnisse eines Enduros, dass es auch mal verträgt ordentlich in den Wald gepfeffert zu werden....ich mag damit nichtmal einen 1m Drop runter...
> Beste Grüße


So seh ich das auch. Wenn man Endurorennen auf Zeit fährt und durch Sponsoring alles ersetzt bekommt, was man kaputt fährt, dann mag das funktionieren. Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit den ganzen Leichtenduros ein riesengroßer Hype, der enden wird, wenn die Leute merken, dass man für richtiges Enduro schwereres Gerät benötigt.


----------



## hans7 (5. September 2013)

Der Trend geht zum Zweit- oder Drittbike lol ;-)


----------



## Zhen (5. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum Zweit- oder Drittbike lol ;-)


Das sowieso


----------



## Matthias247 (5. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht so, 445mm ist eher Standard.
> 430mm, noch dazu bei 155mm Federweg, ist kurz. (Specialized Enduro 29)
> 
> (das Rad ist aber sicher dennoch fein)


Naja, für ein 29er immerhin unter dem Schnitt, die meisten liegen wohl noch bei >= 450. Und bei diesen konnte ich auch meist die typischen 29er Vorurteile bestätigen.
440 hätte ich zumindest gut gefunden. So muss mans halt mal austesten und schauen wie es sich anfühlt  Nur die Frage wo und ab wann das möglich ist?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> An dich ja, Rad nein. Warst gerade am einpacken (?) und ich auf dem Weg zur Streckenkontrolle bei der ich nachher im Gewitter sowas von abgeduscht wurde das ich keinen trockenes Stück Stoff mehr am Körper hatte bis ich wieder am P3 war...  Wenn du mal wieder da bist sag mal bescheid!


Ich meinte ja das Rad  Wir haben da entweder gerade Pause gemacht oder waren am Einpacken und du warst auf dem Weg zur Streckenkontrolle, ja. Haben dabei noch kurz über die Eröffnung des No Jokes geredet.
Ich würde ja echt gerne mal wieder hin, war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort, u. a. da das für dort geplante FR-Hardtail-Treffen leider ist Wasser fiel. Falls ich es mal wieder schaffe, melde ich mich - dann darfst du dich auch gerne mal davon überzeugen, wie leichtfüßig sich ein 15,5kg "Bomber" fahren lässt 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> BMC und Scott (am neuen genius LT) haben ja auch eine Lösung in der Richtung. Mal sehen wie das dann bei Canyon ausschaut.


Ich hoffe, die machen es richtig, gerade so Details verhaut Canyon ja leider gerne mal...!  Aber so lange die Aufnahme vorhanden ist, kann man ja auch selbst etwas schickes bauen (Carbon Käfig + kleines Röllchen)  Ich hab da schon ein paar Ideen im Kopf...




duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hab aber so den Eindruck, dass da noch ein paar Fehler in der Doku stecken... Eine Steuerrohrlänge von 184mm beim XL Rahmen wirds sicher nicht geben und auch die 149mm beim L Rahmen scheinen etwas überdimensioniert...


Ein 184mm Steuerrohr klingt echt absurd, aber 149mm für Größe L dürften zumindest halbwegs hinkommen, das ist z. B. beim Strive in L auch 140mm lang...


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe... da wird was ähnliches wie dieses SCS (?) Dingens von Liteville konstruiert. Hoffentlich macht Canyon es richtig und baut nicht so einen Murks wie LV.


Was passt bei deren SCS nicht? 
Hab nur damals die Präsentation mitbekommen, wo sie mir recht gut vorgekommen ist. (abgesehen vom absurden, dreistelligen Preis)


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was passt bei deren SCS nicht?
> Hab nur damals die Präsentation mitbekommen, wo sie mir recht gut vorgekommen ist. (abgesehen vom absurden, dreistelligen Preis)


Preise sind bei Syntace/LV meistens eh völlig abgehoben und auch bei innovativen Sachen weit über dem, was die Teile realistisch wert sind - das erwähne ich schon gar nicht mehr 
Ich finde die Grundidee hinter der SCS sehr gut -> Kettenspanner/-führung der/die an der Kettenstrebe montiert ist und mitschwingt. Aber die Umsetzung gefällt mir einfach nicht. Ich mag diese verschleißanfälligen Gleitblöcke nicht (das Foto ist nach 500km aufgenommen), das ist etwas für eine Führung an einem DH-Bike, nichts für Bikes mit denen man auch mal Kilometer macht. Außerdem habe ich schon von sehr vielen Leuten gehört, dass das Teil mehr nervt als funktioniert -> Schleifen, Kompatibilitätsprobleme bei manchen Kurbeln, extreme Schmutzanfälligkeit, recht hohe Reibungskräfte und dadurch auch Geräuschentwicklung, etc. Das finde ich für so ein einfaches und trotzdem so teures Teil irgendwie daneben. Für mich gehört da ein Röllchen hin, für 2 KB von mir aus auch 2 wie bei der X-Guide oder eine vernünftig ausgeführte Rolle wie bei der TRS+. Das sagt mir meine jahrelange Erfahrung mit solchem Zeug. Ich würde das jedenfalls so bauen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (6. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht so, 445mm ist eher Standard.
> 430mm, noch dazu bei 155mm Federweg, ist kurz. (Specialized Enduro 29)



Das Speci ist der Benchmark und leider immer noch die absolute Ausnahme. 445mm sind sicher kein Spitzenwert, aber im Vergleich durchaus lobenswert... 

Beim Speci wird die kurze Kettenstrebe durch das weit vor das Tretlager fluchtende Sattelrohr erkauft, was für Leute mit langen Beinen wie mir ein Problem sein kann. Bezüglich der Kompatibilität mit anderen Kurbeln oder Umwerfern durch das neue System habe ich noch nichts konkretes gelesen, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass man dort auch Kompromisse eingegangen ist, wer weiß...


----------



## backstein689 (6. September 2013)

das 29er Speci stumpi evo hat sogar 455mm kettenstreben bei 135mm fw am Heck und trotzdem wohl ein klasse Rad, oder? 

Bei dem einsatszweck eines 130mm 29er fullies geht es meiner Meinung Ja auch nicht darum um die spitzesten kehren wedeln zu können.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. September 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Bei dem einsatszweck eines 130mm 29er fullies geht es meiner Meinung Ja auch nicht darum um die spitzesten kehren wedeln zu können.


Ein nicht-träges 29er ist schon was Feines. Das Speci Enduro ist da eine Klasse für sich. 

Das 29er Stumpjumper ist ein nettes Rad, aber nicht mehr. Das Enduro steht da für meinen Geschmack schon eine ordentliche Stufe drüber.


----------



## backstein689 (6. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ein nicht-träges 29er ist schon was Feines. Das Speci Enduro ist da eine Klasse für sich.
> 
> Das 29er Stumpjumper ist ein nettes Rad, aber nicht mehr. Das Enduro steht da für meinen Geschmack schon eine ordentliche Stufe drüber.




klar, das enduro mit 160mm Federweg bei 29 Zoll Rädern und den Kettenstreben ist eine eigene Hausnummer, kann aber schlichtweg mit dem Spectral 29 nicht verglichen werden. Daher habe ich das Stumpi angeführt.


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand was gehört, wie es mit der Grand Canyon Reihe weitergehen soll?

Würde mir gerne mal wieder ein klassisches 26" Alu-Hardtail kaufen. Obwohl ich viele MTB-News verfolge, ist mir hierzu nichts bekannt. Kommt vielleicht ein 650b-Hardtail?


----------



## Henning W (9. September 2013)

Meine Frage und die Antwort von Canyon, hilft Dir vllt. weiter:



Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was gehört, wie es mit der Grand Canyon Reihe weitergehen soll?
> 
> Würde mir gerne mal wieder ein klassisches 26" Alu-Hardtail kaufen. Obwohl ich viele MTB-News verfolge, ist mir hierzu nichts bekannt. Kommt vielleicht ein 650b-Hardtail?






Henning W schrieb:


> Anbei die ANtwort auf meine E-Mail an Canyon bzgl. Grand Canyon AL Serie in 26":
> 
> *Hallo Henning,
> 
> ...


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. September 2013)

Henning, Danke für die Info. Find ich sehr schwach von Canyon... keine 26ér mehr zu bauen...


----------



## duc-mo (9. September 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Henning, Danke für die Info. Find ich sehr schwach von Canyon... keine 26ér mehr zu bauen...



Angebot und Nachfrage... 

Keine Ahnung was Canyon letztes Jahr an 26er und 29er Hardtails verkauft hat, aber vermutlich ist der Absatz bei den 26ern einfach sehr stark zurück gegangen, während der Absatz der 29er explodiert ist. Jetzt kommen noch die 27.5er, die nochmal Stückzahlen bei den 26er wegnehmen, insofern ist es nur konsequenz das man die 26er auslaufen läßt, zumindest in dem Segment...


----------



## Don.Coyote (9. September 2013)

Hallo,

hat den jemand schon was rausfinden können zur Geometrie des DHX.

Ich tipp mal das es dem FRX 2013 ähneln wird. Zumindest was den Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel betrifft. Vielleicht auch deswegen der Sprung um 1° von 2012 zu 2013. Ist aber nur eine Spekulation. Könnte von mir aus noch gerne einen flacheren Sitzwinkel haben.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand, der die Messe besucht mal einen Canyon-Mitarbeiter anhauen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (10. September 2013)

Was soll der Hersteller noch Bikes bauen, auf denen er dann sitzen bleibt. 26er Hardtails sind nur noch ein Nischenmarkt, zumindest für Großserienhersteller.


----------



## filiale (10. September 2013)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Was soll der Hersteller noch Bikes bauen, auf denen er dann sitzen bleibt. 26er Hardtails sind nur noch ein Nischenmarkt, zumindest für Großserienhersteller.



Das stimmt so nicht. Die Industrie diktiert uns auf was wir kaufen sollen. Wenn keine 26er produziert werden, kann man auch keine kaufen. Es zwingt niemand die Hersteller nur noch 29er zu produzieren. Aber die Hersteller brauchen einen neuen Hype um wieder zu verkaufen und zu überleben.


----------



## dirtmag (10. September 2013)

Die Industrie diktiert gar nichts. Niemand kann uns Verbraucher zwingen, was zu kaufen. Für die Hersteller wärs logistisch und kostentechnisch einfacher, bei 26er zu bleiben. Zumal die Industrie ja auch entwicklungsmäßig in Vorleistung geht, ohne zu wissen ob sie auf das richtige Pferd setzt. Das Risiko daneben zu liegen ist nicht unerheblich. Die 29er kamen ja nicht über Nacht, sondern haben ein lange Geschichte hinter sich, bis sie die 26er überholt haben. Klar das die Hersteller dann umschwenken, das ist ganz normale Betriebswirtschaft. Nicht alles ist schwarz/weiß und nicht alle sind Böse. Aber wir driften ab, btt please.


----------



## Dickie76 (10. September 2013)

Genau: <Singmodus> Wir wolln die Preise sehn, wir wolln die Preise sehn, wir wolln wir wolln, wir wolln die Preise sehn! </Singmodus>


----------



## filiale (10. September 2013)

Und die Gewichte bitte


----------



## waldleopard (10. September 2013)

Spectral Preise: 1700 bis 3300. Los her mit dem Eis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (10. September 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Spectral Preise: 1700 bis 3300. Los her mit dem Eis!



NIEEEE im leben!


----------



## waldleopard (10. September 2013)

Was meinst du? 2500 bis 4500?


----------



## cmi (11. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Industrie diktiert uns auf was wir kaufen sollen. Wenn keine 26er produziert werden, kann man auch keine kaufen. Es zwingt niemand die Hersteller nur noch 29er zu produzieren. Aber die Hersteller brauchen einen neuen Hype um wieder zu verkaufen und zu überleben.



also ich hatte letztens mal nen längeren schwatz mit "meinem" fahrradhändler (einer der custom mtb-bauer der auf oem-rahmen aufbaut) - im letzten jahr hat er wohl nur noch ca. 15% 26" anteil bei den hardtails gehabt, 85% waren 29". das ist keiner der groß rausrennt und unattraktive 26" pakete schnürt und 29" pusht, sondern einer der den kunden die wahl lässt. 

keine ahnung ob das repräsentativ ist, aber ich wollte es mal einbringen.


----------



## Niklas0 (11. September 2013)

Denke das spectral Fängt an wie das strive... 1999 bis Open end


----------



## adsiebenaz (11. September 2013)

In nem Interview mit nem italienischen Typ auf Youtube sagt der Typ von Canyon das es beim spectral bei 1700 losgeht und bei 3300 aufhört..


----------



## ichbinstom (11. September 2013)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> In nem Interview mit nem italienischen Typ auf Youtube sagt der Typ von Canyon das es beim spectral bei 1700 losgeht und bei 3300 aufhört..



Kannst du den link zum Interview posten  
würde mir das gerne ansehen bzw. hören


----------



## adsiebenaz (11. September 2013)

Bin leider nur mit'm Handy online. Hoff der link funst trotzdem! 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PCMQFFClR7w&desktop_uri=/watch?v=PCMQFFClR7w


----------



## haga67 (11. September 2013)

Funzt ð
Hatte das Video auch schon gesehen. Hoffentlich sind die Bikes bald bestellbar!
Das ist ja echte Folter ð


----------



## adsiebenaz (11. September 2013)

Bei mir wird's wohl auf das im
Video zu sehende spectral herauslaufen.

Ich frage mich nur ob mir die 10 Gänge auch auf längeren Touren auf der Alb  (60-80km) ausreichen werden und die 32er Gabel bei 150mm steif genug ist...
Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## scratchy996 (11. September 2013)

Kennt jemand die Nerve AL 27.5 Preise ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (11. September 2013)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's wohl auf das im
> Video zu sehende spectral herauslaufen.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur ob mir die 10 Gänge auch auf längeren Touren auf der Alb  (60-80km) ausreichen werden und die 32er Gabel bei 150mm steif genug ist...
> Kann dazu jemand was sagen?




Ich hab das Spectral AL 29 EX ins Auge gefasst. Hab mich bezüglich
1 Fach Kurbel mit meinem Fachhändler des Vertrauens unterhalten dieser 
meint 1 Fach mir 29er geiles Konzept Fährt sich richtig gut aber für Touren würde er das nicht empfehlen weil die Abstufung bei 1 Fach zu groß ist um vernünftig pedalieren zu können


----------



## adsiebenaz (11. September 2013)

Mhhh das gibt mir wieder zu denken.
Bin viel auf trail orientierten Touren unterwegs. Da wäre 2 Fach wohl besser...


----------



## ichbinstom (11. September 2013)

juup, mich hatten die Argumente von Fachhändler dann auch überzeugt.
Ich hoffe die Spectral Serie ist dann bald im Shop verfügbar.
Das warten macht mich Fertig


----------



## Keeper1407 (11. September 2013)

> Kennt jemand die Nerve AL 27.5 Preise ?


5 Modelle zwischen 1599,- bis 2999,-


----------



## ichbinstom (11. September 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> 5 Modelle zwischen 1599,- bis 2999,-



Und wie siehts bei den 29er aus


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. September 2013)

Mal sehen ob am spectral AL 9.0 EX nun die X01 Kurbel ist (so wie auf der Eurobike vorgestellt) oder die E13 TRSr wie in der speclist der PDF. Wobei ich mich auch gerade Frage ob die sram roam 50 Laufräder mit gerade mal 1530g (als 27,5") und einer UVP von 960 EUR an dem Rad das dann etwas mehr in richtung grobes geht richtig aufgehoben ist. Ich glaube man kommt wohl wirklich bei keinem Rad daran vorbei erstmal einen Teiletausch zu veranstalten. (   @`Smubob´ )


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> für Touren würde er das nicht empfehlen weil die Abstufung bei 1 Fach zu groß ist um vernünftig pedalieren zu können


Das ist genau dieser verallgemeinernde Schwachsinn, den ein KOMPETENTER Händler nicht von sich gegeben hätte...!  Das ist zu 100% individuell! Wegen einer großen Abstufung nicht mehr "vernünftig" pedalieren können, mag vielleicht an einem RR zutreffen, wo man permanent mit einem konstanten Druck fahren will wie auf einem Ergometer und meist keine schnellen Wechsel der Steigung hat. An einem MTB stört diese größere Abstufung absolut gar nicht, weil man das über eine angepasste Trittfrequenz lässig kompensieren kann - auch ohne langsames in-die-Pedale-wuchten oder kolibriartiges Gezappel. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich finde die große Abstufung am MTB gerade super, weil man eine größere Änderung der Übersetzung pro Schaltvorgang hat => man muss weniger schalten und hat dabei schneller die Übersetzung auf eine sich ändernde Steigung angepasst. Ich spreche dabei wohlgemerkt aus Erfahrung, denn ich fahre seit ~4 Monaten 1-fach (vorne 32, hinten 11-42) an meinem Tourenrad, mit dem ich durchaus auch Touren von >1500Hm fahre. Seit dem (und eigentlich auch vorher schon) kotzt mich 2-fach am Zweit-MTB nur noch an, weil das Geklapper am Leitblech und das ständige hinten ~2 Gänge gegenschalten beim Wechsel des Kettenblatts einfach nur nervt. Ich werde vermutlich sogar am Straßenhobel auf 1-fach umbauen (zumindest mal testweise), weil ich da ständig im Wechselbereich der beiden Kettenblätter bin und es da wegen der großen Differenz zwischen den Blättern noch mehr nervt. Da kann es nur sein, dass die größere Abstufung stört - mal sehen...

Mein Fazit: Umwerfer sind der letzte Schrott!! Sowas würde ich NIE WIEDER an ein MTB bauen! Ist natürlich auch nur MEINE Meinung, zeigt aber ganz klar, dass die pauschalisierte Aussage des "Fachhändlers" den informellen Nährwert einer abgehenden Blähung hat... 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich auch gerade Frage ob die sram roam 50 Laufräder mit gerade mal 1530g (als 27,5") und einer UVP von 960 EUR an dem Rad das dann etwas mehr in richtung grobes geht richtig aufgehoben ist.


Das wäre am Spectral EX wohl auch erstmal das Einzige, was ich persönlich tauschen würde (evtl. noch die Bremsen, weil ich mit Avid nicht so zurecht komme). Das ist in meinen Augen allerhöchstens ein XC-LRS und nebenbei sind die Felgen viel zu schmal für vernünftige Reifen. Ich würde da Felgen mit mind. 23mm Maulweite nehmen, besser 25. Die Teile kannst du neu sicher super verkaufen und dir ohne Geldverlust etwas Gescheites bauen lassen, Hope Naben mit Flow EX oder Subrosa Evo z. B., oder auch etwas mit noch leichteren Naben, wenn es dir das Geld wert ist. Damit kommst du vom Gewicht natürlich etwas höher (1800-1900g mit Hope), aber die taugen dann auch wenigstens was.
Die Gabel würde ich erstmal testen, die Sektor hat auch nur 32er Standrohre und kann gut was ab.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich glaube man kommt wohl wirklich bei keinem Rad daran vorbei erstmal einen Teiletausch zu veranstalten. (   @`Smubob´ )


Tja, Canyon halt!


----------



## ichbinstom (11. September 2013)

@ Smubob

sorry, wollte bei der Frage von adsiebenaz nicht ins Detail gehen daher die kurze und knackige Antwort. Natürlich haben wir beim Fachhändler länger darüber gesprochen als "für Touren würde er das nicht empfehlen weil die Abstufung bei 1 Fach zu groß ist um vernünftig pedalieren zu können".

Sicher kann man auch mit 1 Fach vernünftig pedalieren keine Frage, er hat eben nur gemeint das er für Touren mehr auf 2 Fach greifen würde als auf 1 Fach.

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Einer hat gerne mehr Gänge zur Verfügung der andere eben nicht.

Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen 1 Fach Probe zufahren aber mich 
würde interessieren wie sich 1 Fach bei Steigungen von ca. 18 - 20 % fährt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich finde die große Abstufung am MTB gerade super,


Also ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern auch mit 7-fach diverse Strecken gefahren zu sein die ich auch mit 10-fach gefahren bin nur das ich öfters geschalten habe weil damit viel "Trittfrequenzbandbreitenfauler"...  Ein wenig aus der Komfortzone raus ist ansich nicht verkehrt (9-fach fand ich schon fast übertrieben, 10-fach definitiv).



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (evtl. noch die Bremsen, weil ich mit Avid nicht so zurecht komme).


Dito, diverse avid Bremsen haben mich diese hassen gelernt.  Wobei ich die Trail nicht kenne.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen allerhöchstens ein XC-LRS und nebenbei sind die Felgen viel zu schmal für vernünftige Reifen. Ich würde da Felgen mit mind. 23mm Maulweite nehmen, besser 25. Die Teile kannst du neu sicher super verkaufen und dir ohne Geldverlust etwas Gescheites bauen lassen, Hope Naben mit Flow EX oder Subrosa Evo z. B., oder auch etwas mit noch leichteren Naben, wenn es dir das Geld wert ist. Damit kommst du vom Gewicht natürlich etwas höher (1800-1900g mit Hope), aber die taugen dann auch wenigstens was.


Danke für die Einschätzung.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Gabel würde ich erstmal testen, die Sektor hat auch nur 32er Standrohre und kann gut was ab.


Irgendwie hast du einen narren an der revelation gefressen oder ?   Also 150mm 32er Fox empfand ich als Gummikuh. Da wird die revelation nich viel anders sein. Eine alte Tora (mit ebenfalls 32mm)  ist dagegen regelrecht steif. Aber da ist auch massiv Stahl verbaut...  mit entsprechendem Gewicht als Folge.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, Canyon halt!


...alles wird gut. 

P.S. Kleine Randnotiz

von Canyon liegen mir folgender Angaben vor - Rahmengewicht:

3500g Torque FRX
3050g Torque EX
2950g Strive
2658g Nerve AL+

ohne Dämpfer, Rahmengröße M, Modell 2013

Ist das Torque EX 2013 nochmal leichter geworden gegenüber dem 2012er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriso27 (11. September 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Nerve AL 27.5 Preise ?



Ich habe gestern im beiheft der aktuellen "Mountainbike Magazin" gelesen, dass es von1599 bis 2999 gehen soll. Habe das heft leider nicht da, um ein bild hochzuladen...


----------



## duc-mo (11. September 2013)

Es ist aber ein nicht unerheblicher Unterschied ob man 1-fach mit einer DIY 11-42 Kassette oder der standardmäßigen 11-36 kombiniert. Diese Erfahrungen zu verallgemeinern ist auch nicht ganz fair...


----------



## Keeper1407 (11. September 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Und wie siehts bei den 29er aus



Stehen doch schon ewig auf der Homepage...


----------



## Vince Vega (11. September 2013)

Laufräder, Bremsen und Gabel sind wohl leider die Dinge die getauscht werden möchten beim EX. Wenn es das EX bei mir wird kommt meine gute XT Bremse dran, die Gabel wird wohl einer Pike weichen (denke die Revelation bringt sicher 450 Euro im Bikemarkt) und den Laufrädern werd ich wohl erstmal eine Chance geben. Die Crossmax ST ist auch nur 21mm breit, wird von den Meisten aber mit 2,35-2,4er Reifen gefahren und macht keine Mucken auch wenn sie richtig geprügelt werden. Nunja, erstmal brauch ich den Preis vom Hobel dann werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.


----------



## ichbinstom (11. September 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Stehen doch schon ewig auf der Homepage...



Preise von Spectral AL29


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2013)

entschuldigt falls die fragen schon mal gestellt wurde:

gibts von den 2014ern Torque Ex nur noch das Gapstar?
passt durch den Hinterbau ein 650B laufrad durch? falls es tatsächtlich mal mau bzgl.26' aussehen würde, was ich nicht hoffe..

ich finds sonst toll, dass canyon (noch?) an 26ern festhält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (11. September 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Laufräder, Bremsen und Gabel sind wohl leider die Dinge die getauscht werden möchten beim EX. Wenn es das EX bei mir wird kommt meine gute XT Bremse dran, die Gabel wird wohl einer Pike weichen (denke die Revelation bringt sicher 450 Euro im Bikemarkt) und den Laufrädern werd ich wohl erstmal eine Chance geben. Die Crossmax ST ist auch nur 21mm breit, wird von den Meisten aber mit 2,35-2,4er Reifen gefahren und macht keine Mucken auch wenn sie richtig geprügelt werden. Nunja, erstmal brauch ich den Preis vom Hobel dann werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.



Was lässt dich an den Bremsen zweifeln? Der Hersteller oder Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## un1e4shed (11. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ist das Torque EX 2013 nochmal leichter geworden gegenüber dem 2012er?



Neben der Geometrieveränderung wurden glaube ich auch teilweise die Rohre dünner gemacht


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. September 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Neben der Geometrieveränderung wurden glaube ich auch teilweise die Rohre dünner gemacht



und die Wippe wurde ausgefräst und dies sparte 100g,

also der Rahmen ist 200g leichter als z.b. das 2011er Modell


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Sicher kann man auch mit 1 Fach vernünftig pedalieren keine Frage, er hat eben nur gemeint das er für Touren mehr auf 2 Fach greifen würde als auf 1 Fach.
> 
> Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Einer hat gerne mehr Gänge zur Verfügung der andere eben nicht.
> 
> ...


Es gibt ja auch immer noch Leute, die 3-fach fahren und nix anderes wollen...! (auch wenn ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann ) Ist ja auch gut, dass es im Prinzip für jeden das gibt, was er will und braucht. Ich mache mir eben nichts draus, eine Asphalt- oder Schotter-Rampe mit vollem Druck auf den Pedalen runter ballern zu können, das hat für mich mehr mit RR zu zu als mit MTB  Geschmacksache eben!
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt null Ahnung, wie viel % die Steigungen haben, die ich so hoch fahre. Meine Referenz für die Bandbreite war bisher 36/22 + 11-32 9-fach @ 26" (muss man ja mittlerweile dazusagen), damit bin ich problemlos überall hoch gekommen, wo ich hoch wollte. Alles was steiler ist, würde ich eh hoch scheiben, weil ich damit nicht langsamer wäre. Sowas gibts hier im Pfälzerwald aber quasi nicht. Im Vergleich zu der 2x9 Kombi fehlt mir jetzt am unteren Ende ziemlich genau ein halber Gang, damit komme ich aber gut zurecht, da ich lieber mit Druck auf dem Pedal fahre, als mit den Beinen zu rotieren, dass die Hüftgelenke das Qualmen anfangen. Wegen der Übersetzung nicht mehr im Sitzen fahren zu können ist bisher auch noch nicht vorgekommen. Am oberen Ende fehlt genau ein Gang, aber den habe ich vorher im Wald eh NIE benutzt, nur auf Asphalt-Verbindungsstücken und da auch erst, wenn es etwas bergab ging. Von daher bin ich mit dem jetzigen 1x10 Setup absolut zufrieden. Wohlgemerkt fahre ich das auch an einem FRX mit 15,5kg im Touren-Setup, mit dicken Reifen und eher niedrigem Luftdruck, ein leichteres Bike mit anderen Reifen sollte mit der gleichen Übersetzung also noch besser bergauf gehen...




duc-mo schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein nicht unerheblicher Unterschied ob man 1-fach mit einer DIY 11-42 Kassette oder der standardmäßigen 11-36 kombiniert. Diese Erfahrungen zu verallgemeinern ist auch nicht ganz fair...


Ja, das ist natürlich richtig. Ich sage ja auch nicht "1-fach ist generell besser als 2-fach"...!  Ich habe nur Argumentiert, dass umgekehrt 1-fach pauschal für nicht tourenfähig zu erklären einfach nicht wahr ist. Genau der Unterschied zwischen 36 und 42 hinten ist bei mir das, was den Unterschied zwischen "uneingeschränkt tourenfähig" und "zu großer Einschränkung" ausmacht.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Dito, diverse avid Bremsen haben mich diese hassen gelernt.  Wobei ich die Trail nicht kenne.


Ist sicher ne gute Bremse, wie auch die Elixir, wenn sie denn ohne Mucken funktioniert. Meine Freundin fährt seit Jahren eine "muckenlose" Elixir CR und mag sie sehr. Ich mag bei Avid die Haptik der Bremshebel einfach nicht und da ich gerade bei den "Kontaktzonen" Biker/Bike nichts 80 oder 90%iges haben will, gehe ich da keine Kompromisse ein - auch wenn sowas wie in meinem Fall (für mich geht bei Bremsen NICHTS über Hope und über die Tech Hebel) durchaus ein paar s kosten kann 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung.


Dazu vielleicht noch eine Bemerkung um die Einschätzung besser bewerten zu können: ich bin absoluter Verfechter breiter Felgen, weil ich schlicht und einfach finde, dass sich "zu" schmale Felgen schei$$e fahren. Deshalb bin ich auch schon vor einigen Jahren, bevor dieser Trend größer wurde und entsprechende Felgen entwickelt wurden, an meinem Hardtail EX729 Felgen mit 2.35er und 2.4er Reifen gefahren - fuhr sich total genial, war mir aber auf Dauer das Übergewicht nicht wert. Ich finde die immer noch sehr verbreitete Maulweite von 21mm hat maximal noch im XC Bereich Berechtigung und dort eigentlich auch nur wegen der extremen Gramm-Feilscherei. Ein Reifen der Dimension wie ein 2.35/2.4er Schwalbe (also mit einer Breite von um die 60mm) gehört mMn auf eine Felge ab 23mm aufwärts. Ich fahre auf dem FRX zum Touren aktuell die Supra 30 Felgen mit 23mm Maulweite und bereue es, wegen gut 25g Unterschied pro Felge damals nicht die Spak Subrosa mit 25mm eingespeicht zu haben...! Die Flow EX (mit den Maßen der einen und dem Gewicht der anderen) gab es damals noch nicht. Am Park-LRS sind aktuell noch Single Track mit 25mm drauf, wenn die irgendwann mal die Grätsche machen oder es mich lange genug genervt hat, dass sie nicht kaputt gehen, kommen da Spike Evo mit knapp 30mm Maulweite drauf 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du einen narren an der revelation gefressen oder ?   Also 150mm 32er Fox empfand ich als Gummikuh. Da wird die revelation nich viel anders sein. Eine alte Tora (mit ebenfalls 32mm)  ist dagegen regelrecht steif. Aber da ist auch massiv Stahl verbaut...  mit entsprechendem Gewicht als Folge.


Irgendwie scheinst du da etwas falsch zu interpretieren... ich habe mir an der PIKE einen Narren gefressen!  (schwarze 35er Standrohre, 160mm und DAS Gewicht ) Ich denke einfach nur, dass man in dem Fall wenn man sich ein Spectral EX mit Revelation kauft, es einfach mal ausprobieren kann. Dabei verliert man vielleicht max. 50 Wiederverkaufswert. Der Vergleich mit der 32er Fox hinkt... das ist so ziemlich das Schwabbeligste, was ich je gefahren bin - außerdem mag ich Fox eh nicht besonders. Da war meine alte Psylo SL (125mm) mit 30er Standrohren und Schnellspannachse bei ca. 2kg gefühlt in etwa gleich steif...! Die alte Pike hatte auch nur 32er Standrohre und war trotzdem steif genug für ALLES. Meine jetzige Nixon hat auch nur 32er Rohre, hat ursprünglich auch 160mm (getravelt auf 140), wiegt auch nur knapp über 2kg und ist auch steif genug (nicht ganz so steif wie die alte Pike). Ich denke, die Pike wird definitiv ein Plus an Steifigkeit bringen, man wird es aber wohl nur bei wirklich hartem Betrieb überhaupt spüren.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...alles wird gut.


Nicht falsch verstehen - ich mag Canyon Bikes sehr! Ich finde, die haben sogar im Vergleich zu einigen Großen an vielen Punkten die Nase vorne. Auch wenn die Fanboys solcher Marken, allen voran Specialized (und LV, auch wenn die nicht zu den Großen gehören), das nicht wahr haben wollen  Ich bin bei den Parts einfach sehr wählerisch und schraube gern... -> Fluch oder Segen? 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> von Canyon liegen mir folgender Angaben vor - Rahmengewicht:
> 
> 3500g Torque FRX
> 3050g Torque EX
> ...


Das Gewicht vom FRX ist von mir gewogen, 2012er Modell Größe L mit allen Zughaltern und 2/3 des Steuersatz.
Dass sich beim EX etwas am Gewicht geändert hat (Stichwort anderer Rohrsatz), halte ich nach wie vor für ein Gerücht. Die Wippe war auch 2012 schon ausgefräst. Ok, ab 2013 hat es im Sitzrohr ein Loch für die Reverb Stealth 




Vince Vega schrieb:


> den Laufrädern werd ich wohl erstmal eine Chance geben. Die Crossmax ST ist auch nur 21mm breit, wird von den Meisten aber mit 2,35-2,4er Reifen gefahren und macht keine Mucken auch wenn sie richtig geprügelt werden.


Pike + XT-Bremse klingt gut! 
Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass die schmalen Felgen nicht halten...! Ich sage nur, dass ICH finde, dass sie sich schei$$e fahren  Und jetzt bitte keine Vergleiche mit Profis, die auf 21mm Felgen EWS und WC Rennen gewinnen... die würden die meisten von uns auch mit Hardtail mit 80mm Gabel und Felgenbremsen in Grund und Boden fahren.




trailterror schrieb:


> gibts von den 2014ern Torque Ex nur noch das Gapstar?
> passt durch den Hinterbau ein 650B laufrad durch? falls es tatsächtlich mal mau bzgl.26' aussehen würde, was ich nicht hoffe..


Nein, im Eurobike PDF sind die drei Modelle Vertride, Trailflow und Gapstar zu sehen. Falls du da auch rein geschaut hast: die sind auf verschiedenen Seiten.  Das PDF ist so formatiert, dass es eigentlich erst ausgedruckt und gebunden richtig passt...


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. September 2013)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Ist sicher ne gute Bremse, wie auch die Elixir, wenn sie denn ohne Mucken funktioniert. Meine Freundin fÃ¤hrt seit Jahren eine "muckenlose" Elixir CR und mag sie sehr. Ich mag bei Avid die Haptik der Bremshebel einfach nicht und da ich gerade bei den "Kontaktzonen" Biker/Bike nichts 80 oder 90%iges haben will, gehe ich da keine Kompromisse ein - auch wenn sowas wie in meinem Fall (fÃ¼r mich geht bei Bremsen NICHTS Ã¼ber Hope und Ã¼ber die Tech Hebel) durchaus ein paar â¬s kosten kann


Also bisher kann ich nur sagen das egal ob sinter oder organ. BelÃ¤ge die Bremsen schlecht zu dosieren (Druckpunkt / Schleifpunkt) waren (elixir 5,7,9), alle etwas unterschiedlich. Bei sinter BelÃ¤gen quietschen wie die Graugussbremsen an einem 7500t GÃ¼terzug. Eine juicy die ich schon lÃ¤nger fahre glÃ¤nzt zusÃ¤tzlich dadurch das sie innerhalb kurzer Zeit so viel Wasser in der BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit "bindet" und durch den damit verbunden Volumenzuwachs dann von einem auf den nÃ¤chsten Belagwechsel die Kolben so dicht beisammen sind das man die neuen BelÃ¤ge nicht mehr dazwischen bekommt (!). So auch schon an einer anderen juicy gesehen als bei der Tour die BelÃ¤ge runter waren. Vergleichbares habe ich bisher nur an einer Formula gehabt. Und glaube mir bei sowas fÃ¤llst du dann echt vom Glauben ab!  Das geht dann nur mit BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit ablassen (und wenn man dran ist komplett wechseln sowieso). Die elixirs bin ich nicht so lange gefahren als das mir das dort so stark aufgefallen ist wie an der juicy, aber Ansatzweise erkennbar war. Solche "ZustÃ¤nde" will ich nicht als "normal" hinnehmen und deswegen wÃ¼rde an jedem neuen Rad mit avid Bremse die sofort aus Reflex 'rausfliegen' ... 



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinst du da etwas falsch zu interpretieren... ich habe mir an der PIKE einen Narren gefressen!  (schwarze 35er Standrohre, 160mm und DAS Gewicht )


Das 'kuriose' ist ja das die pike gerade mal 60g schwerer ist wenn ich da die richtigen Zahlen gefunden habe...



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen - ich mag Canyon Bikes sehr! Ich finde, die haben sogar im Vergleich zu einigen GroÃen an vielen Punkten die Nase vorne. Auch wenn die Fanboys solcher Marken, allen voran Specialized (und LV, auch wenn die nicht zu den GroÃen gehÃ¶ren), das nicht wahr haben wollen  Ich bin bei den Parts einfach sehr wÃ¤hlerisch und schraube gern... -> Fluch oder Segen?


Die Zeit die man mit Schrauberei verbringt fehlt einem nur auf dem Rad und das macht mehr SpaÃ. 



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Das Gewicht vom FRX ist von mir gewogen, 2012er Modell GrÃ¶Ãe L mit allen Zughaltern und 2/3 des Steuersatz.


Welches Gewicht, 3500g wie von mir geschrieben?
Die Zahlen stammen wie gesagt alle von Canyon selbst. Von daher interessant wo sich dann DHX und spectral einsortieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Eine juicy die ich schon länger fahre glänzt zusätzlich dadurch das sie innerhalb kurzer Zeit so viel Wasser in der Bremsflüssigkeit "bindet" und durch den damit verbunden Volumenzuwachs dann von einem auf den nächsten Belagwechsel die Kolben so dicht beisammen sind das man die neuen Beläge nicht mehr dazwischen bekommt (!). So auch schon an einer anderen juicy gesehen als bei der Tour die Beläge runter waren. Vergleichbares habe ich bisher nur an einer Formula gehabt.


Genau das hatte eine Bekannte an ihrer Juicy auch (verbunden mit klemmendem Kolben), sowie ich und ein Bekannter an einer Oro K24 bzw. Bianco...!  Hatte ich bisher bei 3 Hope Bremsen noch nie  Ne Juicy könnte ich eh nicht fahren, die ist ja völlig undoisierbar...
Ich glaube, du bist auch reif mal eine Hope zu fahren  Falls ich in nächster Zeit nicht nach Stromberg komme (was ich befürchte ) und du mal in die Pfalz kommst, sag Bescheid!




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das 'kuriose' ist ja das die pike gerade mal 60g schwerer ist wenn ich da die richtigen Zahlen gefunden habe...


Müssten meines Wissens nach 170g sein (1691g vs. 1861g).




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die Zeit die man mit Schrauberei verbringt fehlt einem nur auf dem Rad und das macht mehr Spaß.


Wenn man zum Zweck der Verbesserung der Fahreigenschaften schraubt, hat das aber eine sehr nachhaltige Auswirkung auf den Spaß beim Fahren 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Welches Gewicht, 3500g wie von mir geschrieben?
> Die Zahlen stammen wie gesagt alle von Canyon selbst. Von daher interessant wo sich dann DHX und spectral einsortieren.


3499g, um genau zu sein  In M hat es mit komplettem Steuersatz aber ohne Zughalter 3495g.
Das DHX wird sich auch in dem Bereich bewegen, vielleicht wurden hier und da ein paar Gramm weg-optimiert, wer weiß. Beim Spectral bin ich auch sehr gespannt, <2,5kg wäre der Hammer!


----------



## waldleopard (11. September 2013)

Nerve AL 27,5


Keeper1407 schrieb:


> 5 Modelle zwischen 1599,- bis 2999,-


Hab die kompletten Specs noch nicht gesehen aber 1599.- fürs 6.0 scheint mir in Anbetracht des Konkurrenzdrucks doch zu viel für XT/SLX/Deore-Mix,(Elixir 1/3?), Crossone, Float(Evo?)+Reba zu sein.
Das 2013er war da 300.- günstiger.

Es müsste sowieso mehr RS Modelle geben.


----------



## Mcinner (11. September 2013)

Weiß jemand, warum das LUX 29 noch nicht auf der Canyon Homepage ist?


----------



## filiale (11. September 2013)

Mcinner schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum das LUX 29 noch nicht auf der Canyon Homepage ist?



Weil die Modelle erst im Oktober online geschaltet werden sollen. Wieso liest Du nicht die vorherigen Beiträge ?


----------



## haga67 (12. September 2013)

swoosh schrieb:


> Hab ganz kurz mit einem (gestressten) Canyon Mitarbeiter gesprochen:
> 
> - Preise und Lieferdatum gibts in ca. 2-3 Wochen wenn die neue HP gelauncht wird.
> - Das rote Spectral wirds nur in der "Enduro" Ausführung geben. Das ist nicht die, die auf der Messe präsentiert wurde




Bleib mal locker. 
Die letzte Info kam Anfang September.
Es dürften einige angefixt sein und sehnsüchtig auf neue Infos warten. Letztendlich wird nur Canyon wissen wann sie damit rausrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcinner (12. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Weil die Modelle erst im Oktober online geschaltet werden sollen. Wieso liest Du nicht die vorherigen Beiträge ?



Auf der Canyon Homepage werden andere 2014er Modelle ja auch schon ganz groß beworben und angeboten. Warum gerade das LUX nicht?


----------



## Vince Vega (12. September 2013)

@adsiebenaz
Leider die Erfahrungswerte. Nach drei Avid Bremsen hatte ich die Nase voll, fahre jetzt sowohl am Enduro wie auch am Downhiller Shimano Bremsen und die zaubern mir jedesmal ein Grinsen ins Gesicht. Super Druckpunkt, super Ergonomie, super Ansprechverhalten. Fahre am Downhiller ne  "billige" SLX mit grossen Ice-Tech Scheiben und die Bremse hat während einer Woche PDS nicht einmal Mucken gemacht. Bei Avid gabs dauernd wandernde Druckpunkte, quietschende Bremsen, nervtötendes Belagwechseln, festsitzende Kolben usw. 

Shimano hat mich voll und ganz überzeugt und da ich in der Regel an jedem meiner Räder die gleiche Marke Bremse fahre wird die Avid wohl oder übel, auch wenn sie eventuell ne gute Bremse ist, der XT weichen müssen.


----------



## Henning W (12. September 2013)

Mcinner schrieb:


> Auf der Canyon Homepage werden andere 2014er Modelle ja auch schon ganz groß beworben und angeboten. Warum gerade das LUX nicht?



Weil Canyon erst mal die Messe abwarten wollte um zu sehen wie die Resonanz ist und was der Wettbewerb enthüllt. 

Nach der Messe werden dann die Stückzahlorder an die Lieferanten rausgegeben.


----------



## Dickie76 (12. September 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Nach der Messe werden dann die Stückzahlorder an die Lieferanten rausgegeben.



Das lässt nichts gutes für die Lieferzeiten erahnen. Irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte hierzu?

Meine letzte Bestellung bei Canyon liegt ein paar Jahre zurück. Seitdem hat sich hoffentlich was getan in Bezug auf die Lieferzeiten (hatte damals Monate auf das Bike gewartet und es kam mittags als ich gerade auf der Autobahn auf den Weg in den Bike-Urlaub war....das will ich nicht noch mal )


----------



## riGooo (12. September 2013)

Am Samstag bei Canyon sagte der MA auch dass die Spectrals Preishammer werden... Lasen wir uns überraschen


----------



## dragonjackson (12. September 2013)

Preishammer ist bei denen immer noch meist was anderes, als beim kaufenden Kunden. 

Letztens auch in Specialized Shop vom Preishammer von 4500,- erzählt bekommen und die rechtfertigung der 6000,- bikes-liga ist - sie funktionieren im grenzbereich ein wenig besser, da käme mehr feedback.... ähhhh.. ja, klar! ich merks auch - so n ganz mysterisches irgendwas ist an meinem canyon auch, kanns nicht beschreiben, aber ist halt so n "internetrad" (o-ton verkäufer)


----------



## scratchy996 (12. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Am Samstag bei Canyon sagte der MA auch dass die Spectrals Preishammer werden... Lasen wir uns überraschen



Ist Canyon nicht ein "Edelversender" geworden ?


----------



## haga67 (13. September 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> aber ist halt so n "internetrad" (o-ton verkäufer)



So ging es mir bei einem Besuch beim Spezialisierten auch, da zieht der Verkäufer auf einmal über Canyon her und wußte gar nicht das ich eines hab.
Für mich ein Zeichen von Respekt


----------



## RobG301 (13. September 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Ist Canyon nicht ein "Edelversender" geworden ?



Ne das verwechselst du mit Radon, wenn ich die Preisgestaltung vom Slide 160 CFK 650B ansehe zumindest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe79 (13. September 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Ist Canyon nicht ein "Edelversender" geworden ?



Naja, ist halt für jeden was dabei...


----------



## scratchy996 (13. September 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ne das verwechselst du mit Radon, wenn ich die Preisgestaltung vom Slide 160 CFK 650B ansehe zumindest!



Das mit dem "Edelversender Canyon" kenne ich aus mountainbike-magazin.de


----------



## Henning W (13. September 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> So ging es mir bei einem Besuch beim Spezialisierten auch, da zieht der Verkäufer auf einmal über Canyon her und wußte gar nicht das ich eines hab.
> Für mich ein Zeichen von Respekt



Was hat er denn gesagt


----------



## riGooo (13. September 2013)

Was sagt das MB Magazin??
Noch ein Zitat eines Canyon MA´s am Samstag: "WIR, ja WIR sind die die die Magazine nicht bestechen! Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen"


----------



## ichbinstom (13. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Was sagt das MB Magazin??
> Noch ein Zitat eines Canyon MA´s am Samstag: "WIR, ja WIR sind die die die Magazine nicht bestechen! Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen"



Natürlich gibt es bezahlte Testberichte kein Thema, aber ich denke das machen fast alle. (nicht nur die Bike Industrie) Für viele ist es sicher auch eine Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung ob er sich ein bike kauft das mit "Überragend" oder doch "nur" mit sehr gut abschneidet. Wenn mehrere bikes in der engeren Auswahl sind. Ich persönlich lasse mich von solchen Testberichten wenig bis überhaupt nicht beeinflussen. Wenn das Bike gefällt und das P/L Verhältniß stimmt ist mir das dann egal ob sehr gut, gut, oder schieß mich tot.
Solange es meinen Anforderungen passt. Was bringt dir ein Bike 
das dir nicht gefällt aber in jedem Testbericht als Bestes bike ausgezeichnet wird


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. September 2013)

Genau meine Meinung! 

Vorallem weiß man auch nicht, was für ein Tester am Start war und welche Vorlieben der hat, wie er fährt, und und und....
Die meisten fahren sicherlich auch mit nicht richtig abgestimmten Setup und so entstehen auch schon falsche Urteile.
Jeder muss es einfach selbst testen und entscheiden! BikeBravo und Co werden sowieso nicht mehr gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (13. September 2013)

und ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die heutigen Bikes auf so einem hohen Level sind, dass es eigentlich keine schlechten Bikes mehr gibt. (Ausgenommen die Baumarkträder etc.) 

Vor allem wir nicht Profis, ich weiß nicht ob ich viel merken würde. Ich glaube die persönlichen Vorlieben geben hierbei den Ausschlag.


----------



## dragonjackson (13. September 2013)

PersÃ¶nliche Vorlieben und der Geldbeutel! Leute fÃ¼r 7000,- Euro gibt es Neuwagen! Mit TÃV, Viel mehr Entwicklungsaufwand und noch mehr Technik! Und bei 7kâ¬ hÃ¶ren die Bikes ja nicht auf!

Der Trend in der Bike Industrie geht mir sowas von auf die Nieren den KÃ¤ufer immer weiter zur Melk Kuh zu machen - egal ob dafÃ¼r so schwachsinns Argumente wie 29, 650B aufgebracht werden und man 26" fÃ¼r das Ãberleben der neuen GrÃ¶Ãen sterben lÃ¤sst.
Da ist man mit einem 2500,- Rad in der Billigabteilung gelandet - wie weit sind wir denn?! Vor allem in Deutschland wir unglaublich viel Geld im Hobby fÃ¼r Profimaterial ausgegeben, dass sich tlw. nicht mal Profis in anderen LÃ¤ndern leisten wollen oder kÃ¶nnen (oder gesponsort bekommen).
Weder will ich hunderstel schneller sein, noch ist es mir egal, ob das 50g leichter ist. Die Bikes sind, vor allem wenn man sich RennrÃ¤der anschaut, auf die letzten 20 Jahren kaum gewichtstechnisch gewandert. 1980 fuhr man auch mit 7-9kg Hobeln, jetzt gehts auch 6 runter... Super! 

Was mich an den Bikebravos nervt ist, dass sie einem subtil suggerieren - ein 4000,- Rad ist GÃNSTIG! Hallo!? Die sprechen die breite Masse der Hobby Biker an!?!?
Nur, weil die die Luxusversionen vom Hersteller bekommen, ist das nicht unbedingt jedemanns Sache und Geldbeutel. Eine SLX ist im Vergleich zur XTR unverschÃ¤mt gut und wer sie beide parallel getestet hat, wird evtl. Unterschiede feststellen, aber eben nicht 300% Aufpreis finden?!
Rahmen sind Massenware aus China. Werden auf der Eurobike besprochen, danach setzt man sich in den Flieger, nimmt ein paar Prototypen auf die Strecke, sagt was man anders will und bekommts geliefert. FÃ¼r n Appel und n Ei. Siehe Rahmen, die aus China man sich bestellen kann. (Und selbst da machen ZwischenhÃ¤ndler noch richtig guten Profit)
Das meiste Geld geht ins Markteing und nicht in die "so aufwendige Entwicklung". Ein Spezia kauft sich einen Sam Hill oder welchen Weltmeister auch immer und damit werden sie im kommenden Jahr automatisch 20% teuerer. Nicht anders bei allen "Premium" Marken.
Und weil der VIVA Zuschauer alles glaubt was man ihm sagt, wird das gelaber des armen Spezi VerkÃ¤ufers auch noch geglaubt. Mei, dann sanns hoit 4000 steine fÃ¼r den neun Bock... 

Das alles ist ja Marktwirtschaft, sollen Sie ja machen - aber bitte, ich als KÃ¤ufer mÃ¶chte freie Wahl haben!


----------



## Hartig (13. September 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Da ist man mit einem 2500,- Rad in der Billigabteilung gelandet - wie weit sind wir denn?!



...dieder Gedanke kommt mir auch des öfteren! Man schämt sich direkt, wenn man dem Händler sein Preislimit nennt. Mir ist es aber *******gal, ob einer mit ner "Kultmarke" mein Versenderbike belächelt. Ich hab dafür ne klasse Performance für nen (fast) fairen Preis und das wichtigste: Spaß! Mag für die VIP´s & Konsorten unvorstellbar sein, aber ich habe mit einem 2.000 Bike Spaß. Richtig Spaß.


----------



## dragonjackson (13. September 2013)

Diesen Mai ist mir mein Cube Stereo geklaut worden und ich bin paar Wochen mit dem Hardtail meiner Freundin gefahren. Glaub um die 600,-, mit vernünftiger Deore Ausstattung. 
Ich hatte wirklich Spaß. Nicht viel weniger als mit meinem alten und neuen Bike. 
Es gibt alt Leute die viel Zeit online verbringen den Marketing Quatsch aufzusaugen und es gibt Biker, die Radln!


----------



## duc-mo (13. September 2013)

Und es gibt Leute die einfach SpaÃ an Technik haben und denen ein Kaufpreis >2500â¬ nicht weh tut... Soll doch jeder kaufen was er will und was SpaÃ macht, denn es gibt ja reichlich Alternativen auch im gÃ¼nstigen Preissegment!!!


----------



## RobG301 (14. September 2013)

Hartig schrieb:


> ...dieder Gedanke kommt mir auch des öfteren! Man schämt sich direkt, wenn man dem Händler sein Preislimit nennt. Mir ist es aber *******gal, ob einer mit ner "Kultmarke" mein Versenderbike belächelt. Ich hab dafür ne klasse Performance für nen (fast) fairen Preis und das wichtigste: Spaß! Mag für die VIP´s & Konsorten unvorstellbar sein, aber ich habe mit einem 2.000 Bike Spaß. Richtig Spaß.



Eben ich brauch keine 7000,- für nen Edelbike zahlen, wenn ich für die Hälfte die gleichen Komponenten auch anderorts kriege beim Versenderbike!

Preis/Leistung ist beim Strive z.B. immer noch ungeschlagen...

Auch wenn andere Versender dann mal eben "überragend" in Tests abschneiden mit ihren Enduros!


----------



## Vince Vega (14. September 2013)

Sind die Bikes wirklich soviel teurer geworden frag ich mich manchmal. Ich hab damals für eine Rock Shox Mag21 auch schon fast 600 Euro hingelegt, dafür kriegt man heute auch eine Pike oder Revelation. Ein Satz Magura HS 33 haben auch fast 200 Euro gekostet, meine SLX waren günstiger und meine XT nur unwesentlich teurer. Die Technik ist aber um Welten besser geworden.


----------



## Niklas0 (14. September 2013)

... Leute. Das lustigste ist ja immer noch wenn man
Dann im Bikepark irgendwelchen Heinis, die 3000+ für ihr Bike ausgeben, mit seinem 2000 "billighobel" wegfährt.. Immer das schönste gefühl


----------



## turbo32 (14. September 2013)

arm........


----------



## duc-mo (14. September 2013)

Wer hat denn behaptet, dass ein teureres / exotischeres / "Marken" Rad "schneller" ist? Der Fahrer hat vielleicht einfach mehr SpaÃ damit und das ist dann doch auch okay, oder nicht???

Zumal 2000 oder 3000â¬ fÃ¼r ein Bike auch nicht der RIESEN Unterschied ist... Je nach Hersteller gibts die gleiche "Ausstattung" beim einen Hersteller fÃ¼r 2000 und beim anderen Hersteller fÃ¼r 3000â¬... Find das Thema echt sinnfrei, soll doch jeder machen wie er will. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass jeder das findet was er sucht und Canyon als Versender ist wohl eher auf das preisbewuÃte Klientel eingestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Am Samstag bei Canyon sagte der MA auch dass die Spectrals Preishammer werden... Lasen wir uns überraschen


Verdammt... wenn das Spectral EX wirklich günstig wird, "_muss_" ich evtl. doch zuschlagen  Ob ich das dann bis zum Sparbuch durchhalte (wie bei beiden bisherigen Canyons) weiß ich nicht 




dragonjackson schrieb:


> Letztens auch in Specialized Shop vom Preishammer von 4500,- erzählt bekommen und die rechtfertigung der 6000,- bikes-liga ist - sie funktionieren im grenzbereich ein wenig besser, da käme mehr feedback.... ähhhh.. ja, klar! ich merks auch - so n ganz mysterisches irgendwas ist an meinem canyon auch, kanns nicht beschreiben, aber ist halt so n "internetrad" (o-ton verkäufer)





haga67 schrieb:


> So ging es mir bei einem Besuch beim Spezialisierten auch, da zieht der Verkäufer auf einmal über Canyon her und wußte gar nicht das ich eines hab.
> Für mich ein Zeichen von Respekt


Die müssen ja irgendwie versuchen, durch so abgehobenes Gelaber eine mystische Aura um ihre Bikes zu erschaffen, denn die Verkäufer/Mechaniker die Ahnung haben wissen, dass Specialized zwar gute Bikes baut aber auch nur mit Wasser kocht. Das reicht als Verkaufsargument den meisten halt nicht aus, deshalb müssen zusätzlich auch noch die "seelenlosen Versender-Bikes von der Stange" (auch O-Ton Speci-Laden Mitarbeiter) schlecht geredet werden.  Am besten ist es dann, wenn man Leute, die ihre super-teuren Edel-Bikes (egal ob jetzt Speci oder auch Intense, SC, etc.) so geil finden, dass sie sie am liebsten ****** würden, auf dem Trail gnadenlos vor sich her schiebt und ihnen das danach auch richtig schön aufs Brot schmiert.  Was auch gut hilft ist, so Leute einfach mal die "billige Versender-Möhre" ein Stück fahren zu lassen. Wenn sie dann anschließend wieder auf ihr mind. doppelt so teures Bike steigen und denken "Schei$$e, das Canyon fuhr sich aber besser als meins", sparen sie es sich normal in Zukunft auch, ihre Witzchen drüber zu machen  Leben und leben lassen...!




scratchy996 schrieb:


> Ist Canyon nicht ein "Edelversender" geworden ?


Haha, das klingt ja wie "Edelnutte"  Find ich gut


----------



## Canyon-Freak (14. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wann Canyon seine GANZEN 2014 auf der Hompage hat? 
Danke & Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Der Trend in der Bike Industrie geht mir sowas von auf die Nieren den Käufer immer weiter zur Melk Kuh zu machen


Mir ist neu, dass man gezwungen wird, teure Räder zu kaufen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Verdammt... wenn das Spectral EX wirklich günstig wird, "_muss_" ich evtl. doch zuschlagen  Ob ich das dann bis zum Sparbuch durchhalte (wie bei beiden bisherigen Canyons) weiß ich nicht



Was wäre denn für dich "wirklich günstig" ? 
Wird (9.0 EX / 27,5") doch vermutlich bei 2999 oder eher mehr landen (3299).


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wann Canyon seine GANZEN 2014 auf der Hompage hat?
> Danke & Gruß



Mitte/ende Oktober hat Canyon meistens alles auf der HP


----------



## ASQ (15. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mir ist neu, dass man gezwungen wird, teure Räder zu kaufen.



Bei bestimmten Modellen eher "Gruppenzwang" (Demo z.B.)
Weil sie der meinung sind nicht akzeptiert zu werden, wenn sie mit etwas anderem kommen.


----------



## markus-maximus (15. September 2013)

Ich bin echt mal auf das Lux gespannt...düsen eventuell nach Koblenz zum testen...

Preis ist ja auch noch nicht klar...und dann die leidige Frage wann es denn kommt


----------



## markus-maximus (15. September 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Preishammer ist bei denen immer noch meist was anderes, als beim kaufenden Kunden.
> 
> Letztens auch in Specialized Shop vom Preishammer von 4500,- erzählt bekommen und die rechtfertigung der 6000,- bikes-liga ist - sie funktionieren im grenzbereich ein wenig besser, da käme mehr feedback.... ähhhh.. ja, klar! ich merks auch - so n ganz mysterisches irgendwas ist an meinem canyon auch, kanns nicht beschreiben, aber ist halt so n "internetrad" (o-ton verkäufer)



was soll der kerle auch sagen? komponenten sind immer die gleiche..carbon ist auch carbon...entwicklungskosten sind nicht transparent genug...

also was für argumente will er denn aus dem hut zaubern..er kann nur hoffen, dass der potentielle Käufer bei der Probefahrt einen "Unterschied" erfährt...ansonsten sieht es düster aus..


----------



## 2markt (15. September 2013)

weiß jemand was das
SPECTRAL AL 8

kostett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (15. September 2013)

Hobbys sind halt immer teuer. Zudem muss man ja auch bedenken, dass die Bikes schon locker 4-6 Jahre halten (mit Wartung natürlich) und das man auch Sachen wie Garantie, Crash Replacement mitbezahlt. Es gibt sicherlich 1000000 Wege sein Geld bescheuerter zu verschleudern, z.B. Saufen, Rauchen, Yachten, Puff etc... Kenn auch jemanden der sammelt als Hobby Rolex Uhren. Der gibt noch mehr für sein Hobby aus und hat davon (meiner Meinung nach) effektiv weniger. Soll echt jeder sein Geld so ausgeben wie er will, wen juckts.


----------



## evros (15. September 2013)

hallo nix gegen Puff okeine schöne art geld aus zu geben...grins

leute was soll der scheiss warum bauen die kein Carbon rahmen auf die 27,5 räder?? hä??was ist  loss das NERVE 27,5 ist aus allu..und nicht mal das hochwertiges ALLOY SUPREME 6 benutzen die..aber preisse steigen immer..naja andere hersteller wie simplon,scott, santa cruz bauen auch carbon rahmen in 27,5 zoll mit feder weg 120-130mm.


----------



## Steve16061980 (15. September 2013)

Hier ne Antwort seitens Canyon bezüglich News zu den neuen modellen:

 [FONT="]vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 11. September 2013, bezüglich der Spectral AL Serie.[/FONT][FONT="]

Die neuen 2014er Modelle wurden auf der Eurobike präsentiert.* Erfahrungsgemäß im Oktober werden alle 2014er Modelle dann auf unserer Homepage ersichtlich und somit auch bestellbar sein.*

Zu der Verfügbarkeit, Ausstattung oder zu den Preisen der Bikes, kann ich Ihnen jedoch noch keine genauen Informationen geben.

Die frühestmöglichen Informationen dazu, erhalten Sie über unseren Kostenfreien Newsletter:

http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


 [/FONT]


----------



## dj_holgie (15. September 2013)

Auf Facebook steht kommende Woche nach und nach. Glaube nicht das es bis Oktober dauert...


----------



## Niklas0 (15. September 2013)

@duc-mo 

Verstehst du keinen Humor?!  gut.. 3000+
War evtl ein bisschen wenig... Meinte eher 4-5k+


----------



## cmi (16. September 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Was mich an den Bikebravos nervt ist, dass sie einem subtil suggerieren - ein 4000,- Rad ist GÜNSTIG! Hallo!? Die sprechen die breite Masse der Hobby Biker an!?!?!



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich sehe es zwar auch so, dass jeder für sein Geld selbst verantwortlich ist und es ausgeben kann wofür er will (gibt ja z.B. Leute, die kein Auto wollen oder brauchen und sich stattdessen lieber ein sündteures Fahrrad zulegen). Ich bin aber voll bei dir was die Bikezeitungen angeht. Da sind 2500 die "Einstiegsklasse" (suggeriert: darunter kann man eigentlich alles vergessen) und der Großteil der Einzeltests bewegen sich zwischen 3000 und 4000.

Aber (und das gibt mit zu denken): die Magazine haben ihre Umfragen und Marktforschung. Sie würden nicht in diesem Umfang so schreiben, wenn die Nachfrage nicht da wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> Sehe ich Ã¤hnlich. Ich sehe es zwar auch so, dass jeder fÃ¼r sein Geld selbst verantwortlich ist und es ausgeben kann wofÃ¼r er will (gibt ja z.B. Leute, die kein Auto wollen oder brauchen und sich stattdessen lieber ein sÃ¼ndteures Fahrrad zulegen). Ich bin aber voll bei dir was die Bikezeitungen angeht. Da sind 2500 die "Einstiegsklasse" (suggeriert: darunter kann man eigentlich alles vergessen) und der GroÃteil der Einzeltests bewegen sich zwischen 3000 und 4000.
> 
> Aber (und das gibt mit zu denken): die Magazine haben ihre Umfragen und Marktforschung. Sie wÃ¼rden nicht in diesem Umfang so schreiben, wenn die Nachfrage nicht da wÃ¤re.



Bei Canyon gibts ja schon ein Fully fÃ¼r 1,300â¬, sogar mit XT Schaltwerk. Mit 12,6 KG jetzt gar nicht mal sooo schwer, keine Frage mit dem Ding kann man sicherlich genausoviel SpaÃ haben wir mit nem 4,000â¬ Bike. Nur die Reverb wÃ¼rd ich vermissen


----------



## dragonjackson (16. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mir ist neu, dass man gezwungen wird, teure Räder zu kaufen.



Indirekt schon. Laut den großkotzigen Ankündigungen 26" aussterben zu lassen (was ich nicht glaube), bewegen sie einen schon zum überlegen. 
Gezwungen wirst du nicht mit vorgehaltener Waffe, so subtil macht man es nicht. Aber die Industrie sponsort die Magazine, diese berichten einseitig, viele der Leser glauben diese, nach außen unabhängige, Meinung und sehen sich "gezwungen" min. xxx Geld auszugeben, weil drunter ists Mist! 
Gestern einen Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verkäufer kennen gelernt, der auch sehr viel im Keller bastelt. Der hat sich sein ungelabelten Carbon Rahmen bestellt, 500 $, über deutschen Händler, baut sich für 1800,- ein 8,3kg schweres Hardtail vom Feinsten auf. Da steht aber keine Marke drauf, schlecht fürs Ego, schlecht für die Industrie, gut für den Geldbeutel!



dj_holgie schrieb:


> Hobbys sind halt immer teuer. Zudem muss man ja auch bedenken, dass die Bikes schon locker 4-6 Jahre halten (mit Wartung natürlich) und das man auch Sachen wie Garantie, Crash Replacement mitbezahlt. Es gibt sicherlich 1000000 Wege sein Geld bescheuerter zu verschleudern, z.B. Saufen, Rauchen, Yachten, Puff etc... Kenn auch jemanden der sammelt als Hobby Rolex Uhren. Der gibt noch mehr für sein Hobby aus und hat davon (meiner Meinung nach) effektiv weniger. Soll echt jeder sein Geld so ausgeben wie er will, wen juckts.



WOW, ein 7000,- Euro Bike hält 4!!! Jahre durch!? Hammer! Technische Höchstleistung und Nachhaltigkeits-Oskar! 
Es darf auch jeder die Klasse an Räder kaufen, wenn ers braucht. Aber bitte um ehrliche a) Beratung, b) Berichterstattung, c) Tests, d) Preisgestaltung!


----------



## clemsi (16. September 2013)

evros schrieb:


> leute was soll der scheiss warum bauen die kein Carbon rahmen auf die 27,5 räder?? hä??was ist  loss das NERVE 27,5 ist aus allu......



Möglicher Grund: neue Backform ist teuer und aufwändig- weswegen es zB das transition covert carbon für 2014 auch (noch) nicht in 27.5 gibt (die Info kommt natürlich nicht vom Hersteller).


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> WOW, ein 7000,- Euro Bike hält 4!!! Jahre durch!? Hammer! Technische Höchstleistung und Nachhaltigkeits-Oskar!



Soviel und wie ich fahr sind 4 Jahre wirklich gut. Dieses Jahr schon die 4. Kette runter



> Gestern einen Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verkäufer kennen gelernt, der auch sehr viel im Keller bastelt. Der hat sich sein ungelabelten Carbon Rahmen bestellt, 500 $, über deutschen Händler, baut sich für 1800,- ein 8,3kg schweres Hardtail vom Feinsten auf. Da steht aber keine Marke drauf, schlecht fürs Ego, schlecht für die Industrie, gut für den Geldbeutel!



Hatte 2 China Carbon Rahmen, fahren kann man mit dem, aber die Qualität ist nicht berauschend. Der eine war schon nach einem 3/4 Jahr defekt.. Und viele Details die nicht einfach nicht gefallen, was mich allein die innenverlegte Zugführung an Zeit gekostet hat, da keine Führung dabei. Deutscher Händler ist ja noch OK, aber direkt in China hat man weder Garantie (auf die man sich verlassen könnte), noch irgendwelchen Service ala Crash Replacement etc.. Für mich nie wieder, die Rahmen kommen zwar eh alles aus China, aber die Qualitätskontrolle ist eine komplett andere.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Soviel und wie ich fahr sind 4 Jahre wirklich gut. Dieses Jahr schon die 4. Kette runter
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte 2 China Carbon Rahmen, fahren kann man mit dem, aber die Qualität ist nicht berauschend. Der eine war schon nach einem 3/4 Jahr defekt.. Und viele Details die nicht einfach nicht gefallen, was mich allein die innenverlegte Zugführung an Zeit gekostet hat, da keine Führung dabei. Deutscher Händler ist ja noch OK, aber direkt in China hat man weder Garantie (auf die man sich verlassen könnte), noch irgendwelchen Service ala Crash Replacement etc.. Für mich nie wieder, die Rahmen kommen zwar eh alles aus China, aber die Qualitätskontrolle ist eine komplett andere.




Na, zum einen Frage ich mich - sollte da die besagte Qualitätskontrolle nicht besser draufschauen um auch nach 4 Ketten x 4 Jahre immer noch fahrbar zu lassen. Zum Anderen - der kleinste Prozentteil der Radkunden fahren so viel - daher, deine Preise für eine Arbeitsgeräte evtl. gerechtfertigt. 

Zum China Rahmen - denke da muss man differenzieren: Innenverlegte Seilzüge - klar wenn die Führung fehlt ist das ein gefrickel - hat aber nichts mit dem Rahmen an sich zu tun! Crash Replacement bieten auch wenige Markenhersteller an. Ansonsten hast ud jetzt keine Nachteile gesagt. Sein Rad hatte ich angeschaut und es war super verarbeitet. Nach seiner Aussage auch. Denke du hast überall mal n Bock, der durchschlägt. Bei Marken auch, aber aufgrund der evtl. besseren Qualitätskontrolle etwas besser. China Rahmen sind Glückssache, bzw. über deutschen Händler eine Preisfaire Geschichte! (500$ inkl. deutschem Händler, seiner Qualitätskontrolle, etc.)


----------



## RobG301 (16. September 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> ... Leute. Das lustigste ist ja immer noch wenn man
> Dann im Bikepark irgendwelchen Heinis, die 3000+ für ihr Bike ausgeben, mit seinem 2000 "billighobel" wegfährt.. Immer das schönste gefühl



Ja eben, find ich immer bespaßend, ein Canyon mag zwar nicht sonderlich auffallen (obwohl es in Team-Lackierung oder das alte Race schon sehr nett daherkommt) aber man ist gleich schnell oder schneller als die "Pro's" mit ihren Santa Cruz/Yeti/Ibis 6000-7000 Schleudern!

Da fragt man sich doch ob man nicht echt nur den Namen bezahlt, wenn ich sehe, dass ich für 6999,- dann ne XT Schaltung kriege und sonst auch halbwegs gute Komponenten, wo ich beim Versender mit 3500,- bis 4000,- bei Highend-Komponenten bin und die Version mit XT für 2500,- kriege!

Verrückte Welt!


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Aber die Industrie sponsort die Magazine, diese berichten einseitig, viele der Leser glauben diese, nach außen unabhängige, Meinung und sehen sich "gezwungen" min. xxx Geld auszugeben, weil drunter ists Mist!


In etwa jeder dritten Ausgabe werden günstige Räder getestet. Dazwischen immer wieder mal Mittelklasse und Luxusklasse. 
Und verlässlich kommen immer die selben Leserbriefe: 
- Beschwerden, warum so teure Räder getestet werden
- Beschwerden, warum so "billige" Räder getestet werden. 

Abgesehen davon, in der _wirklichen Welt _(nicht dieses Forum) machen meiner Beobachtung nach Hardtails unter 1000-1500 Euro Wert den absolut größten Teil aus. (ist auch nach Aussage fast jedes Händlers so)
Und auch in Bikeparks mehr YTs als high-end-ausgestattete Santa Cruz/Specialized/etc.


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> In etwa jeder dritten Ausgabe werden günstige Räder getestet. Dazwischen immer wieder mal Mittelklasse und Luxusklasse.
> Und verlässlich kommen immer die selben Leserbriefe:
> - Beschwerden, warum so teure Räder getestet werden
> - Beschwerden, warum so "billige" Räder getestet werden.



Absolut richtig  Gemeckert wird IMMER über ALLES. Besonders im Internet kann man es nie allen Recht machen, damit muss man leben.



> Abgesehen davon, in der _wirklichen Welt _(nicht dieses Forum) machen meiner Beobachtung nach Hardtails unter 1000-1500 Euro Wert den absolut größten Teil aus. (ist auch nach Aussage fast jedes Händlers so)
> Und auch in Bikeparks mehr YTs als high-end-ausgestattete Santa Cruz/Specialized/etc.



Kommt immer drauf an in welchen Kreisen man verkehrt, in absolut verkauften Zahlen sicherlich, im Verein und bei einem Marathon sind eher die Bikes < 2000 die Seltenheit. Wobei mir ein Canyon MA auch erzählt hat, das bei den Top Modellen die Chargen sehr klein sind im Vergleich zu den billigeren Bikes. Die werden nicht wirklich oft gekauft.


----------



## duc-mo (16. September 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, in der _wirklichen Welt _(nicht dieses Forum) machen meiner Beobachtung nach Hardtails unter 1000-1500 Euro Wert den absolut größten Teil aus.



Kommt halt drauf an, wo man auf der "wirklichen Welt" biken geht... Wenn man in den Sommermonaten in Riva auf einem Campingplatz zwei drei Wochen Urlaub macht, dann sieht man da zum Teil richtig heiße Bikes... Ich finde die Diskussion hier ziemlich überflüssig, können wir langsam mal zum Thema zurück kommen? Aber solang Canyon nichts weiter veröffentlicht, gehts wohl so weiter...


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Aber solang Canyon nichts weiter veröffentlicht, gehts wohl so weiter...



... und spätestens morgen stellt wieder einer die Frage ob wir ihm für Modell xy schon den Preis sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (17. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand den Preis für das Spectral AL 8 in 27,5 Zoll nennen?


----------



## Joe79 (17. September 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Preis für das Spectral AL 8 in 27,5 Zoll nennen?



Das Konzept war: Nach *xy* zu fragen...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (17. September 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage, weis jemand um was für eine "Farbvariante"  beim Spectral AL 29 9.9 SL in der Eurobike Broschüre handelt? 

Raw, Grau, Weiß,.....? 

Bilder vom Schwarzen mit blauen Decals gibt es ja schon....

Danke & Gruß


----------



## RobG301 (17. September 2013)

Ja desdawegen heißt es wohl abwarten bis Oktober, denn bis dahin gibts nur Spekulationen oder angebliche Gerüchte und Infos!

Oktober/November (vorsichtig gesagt) wissen wir dann was kommt, welche Farbe es hat und was es kostet!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2013)

Hey Leute, weiß denn schon jemand, was das neue Modell xy kosten soll?









Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für dich "wirklich günstig" ?
> Wird (9.0 EX / 27,5") doch vermutlich bei 2999 oder eher mehr landen (3299).


Das war eher eine Aussage ins Blaue... ich "weiß" ja, dass das Bike zum Glück nicht so billig wird, dass ich direkt ins Grübeln komme...  also wie du sagst, wohl >=3k.

Vielleicht schicke ich doch mal eine Initiativ-Bewerbung an Canyon als Ausstattungs-, Design- und Marketing-Berater. Bezahlen lasse ich mich dann in "1 Bike nach Wahl pro Monat"  Oder ich mache einen Deal mit ihnen, dass ich überall Loblieder auf sie singe, wenn sie mir ein Spectral EX als Dauer-Testbike zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vielleicht schicke ich doch mal eine Initiativ-Bewerbung an Canyon als Ausstattungs-, Design- und Marketing-Berater. Bezahlen lasse ich mich dann in "1 Bike nach Wahl pro Monat"  Oder ich mache einen Deal mit ihnen, dass ich überall Loblieder auf sie singe, wenn sie mir ein Spectral EX als Dauer-Testbike zur Verfügung stellen



Du meinst einen Job als Astroturfer? Ich nenne die Accounts unter denen das läuft immer U-Boote. Dir würde das doch sowieso keiner mehr abnehmen weil sowieso die rosarote Canyonbrille auf. Aber der Trend geht zum zweit und Drittaccount.  Solche U-Boote gibts hier btw auf mtb-news schon reichlich (von anderen Firmen). Bestes Beispiel in dem Zusammenhang war hier im Forum doch die ICB Forenradgeschichte. Aber das hat nur indirekt damit zu tun das ich jetzt hier im Canyon Forum was schreibe.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2013)

Schönes RAW Spectral


----------



## Canyon-Freak (18. September 2013)

Schick! 

Hast noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2013)

Ne leider nicht, das Bild hat Canyon Italia auf FB gpostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (18. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht, das Bild hat Canyon Italia auf FB gpostet



Da gibts auch nicht mehr zu den Strives?

Wobei viel wissen wir ja schon außer die Preise und genaueren Ausstattungen (X01/X11, Mavic/DT Swiss Laufradsätze, Team-Lackierung)!


----------



## Dickie76 (18. September 2013)

Kann das Bild nicht sehen wegen Webwasher in der Firma. Kannst du das mal ohne Link posten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Du meinst einen Job als Astroturfer? Ich nenne die Accounts unter denen das läuft immer U-Boote. Dir würde das doch sowieso keiner mehr abnehmen weil sowieso die rosarote Canyonbrille auf.


Nee, "U-Brot" ist nicht direkt das, was ich meinte  Ich würde die Loblieder ja auch unterwegs im Wald (live, in Farbe und 3D! ) singen, nicht nur hier, und auch Leute mit dem schönen Dingen probefahren lassen 
Und rosarote Canyonbrille stimmt nicht ganz... ich fand das Strive von Anfang an schei$$e, die Meinung wurde bei jeder Gelegenheit immer wieder nur bestätigt und das habe ich auch das Öfteren kund getan. Ich finde außerdem auch die Kompetenz nahezu aller Canyon Mitarbeiter an der Hotline und im Showroom, mit denen ich je Kontakt hatte, irgendwo zwischen saumäßig und unterirdisch (die große Ausnahme: @Schnellerpeter ). Ich fand auch das nicht vorhandene Entgegenkommen von Canyon zum kotzen, als ich mir die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer-Adapter am Rahmen kurz-vor-irreparabel zerdengelt hatte, nur weil auf sehr ungewöhnliche Kompatibilitätseinschränkungen in keinem Schriftstück hingewiesen wurde. Ich finde lediglich die Rahmen der verschiedenen Torque-Serien sehr gut, mein "FRX light" finde ich zahlreichen Bikes mit großen Namen auf den Rohren in Sachen Geometrie, Fahrwerksperformance und Vielseitigkeit weit überlegen. Nebenbei halte ich auch recht viel von den anderen Canyon Rahmen mit klassischem 4-Gelenker-Hinterbau. Alles andere (non-4-Gelenker, Hardtails, Rennräder...) interessiert mich persönlich herzlich wenig 




Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schönes RAW Spectral


RAW ist halt einfach DIE Farbe für ein Canyon Bike  Wobei ich das komische Gedöns am Unterrohr schnellstmöglich entfernen oder mit einfarbig schwarz überkleben würde...


----------



## Heavenly (18. September 2013)

Jemand eine Ahnung, wann die restlichen Torque EX Modelle herauskommen?


----------



## Joe79 (18. September 2013)

joe79 schrieb:


> das konzept war: Nach *xy* zu fragen...



rofl


----------



## Niklas0 (18. September 2013)

Das 6undZwanzig Team (ebenfalls aus Koblenz) haben heute Mittag den slope Prototypen von canyon abfotografiert !! Wenn ich morgen zeit habe lade ich ein paar Bilder bzw den link hoch! Achja: gesichtet in Boppard bei einem trainingslauf nach der vor der fade away Session vom Amir! Fahrer war wohl Genon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtwey (19. September 2013)

Top Bild!


----------



## Niklas0 (19. September 2013)

http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2013/09/18/canyon-slopestyle-fully-prototyp-gesichtet/ hier der link mit Bild


----------



## konahoss90 (22. September 2013)

Auf dem Profil von Genon auf Facebook auch.. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...124.1073741826.245186952253314&type=1&theater Links Fully, rechts Hardtail.


----------



## Badsimson (23. September 2013)

Auf der Facebook Seite von Canyon Factory Enduro Team wird ein Spectral AL gezeigt, womit Fabien Barel am Mavic Trans Provence startet.

weiß aber nicht wie ich das Bild hier rein bekomme.

Hier die Facebook Seite:

https://www.facebook.com/CanyonFactoryEnduroTeam?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Vincy (23. September 2013)




----------



## Badsimson (23. September 2013)

Danke


----------



## hans7 (24. September 2013)

Also wird das Spectral das neue Enduro, und wohl irgendwann mal das Strive ablösen. Oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Dachte das Spectral ist das Allmountain. Naja, der nimmt sich halt das, womit er am besten zurecht kommt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Also wird das Spectral das neue Enduro, und wohl irgendwann mal das Strive ablösen. Oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Dachte das Spectral ist das Allmountain. Naja, der nimmt sich halt das, womit er am besten zurecht kommt.



Ich würde vermuten das er einfach das Spectral nimmt wg. 27,5"  und weil der Rahmen leichter ist und mit der dickeren / steiferen Gabel auch auf einen dem strive vergleichbaren Lenkwinkel kommt. Wenn es eine 160er ist um 66°. (strive > 66,5°)

Bei dem Photo habe ich den Eindruck das die Strebe Sitzrohr/Oberohr etwas anders aussieht als bei den Rädern die auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wurden. Aber das mag aufgrund der Perspektive (leicht schräg von vorne) täuschen.


----------



## hans7 (24. September 2013)

Rein vom Design her gefällt mir das Spectral ganz gut. Habe schon überlegt mir es als Tourenrad zu holen. Einsatzgebiet Alpen mit Trails und einigen Höhenmetern. Für leichten Bikepark dann das Strive, aber ich glaube die nehmen sich nicht viel, evtl. ist das Strive eine Spur stabiler gebaut. Die Einsatzbereiche überlappen sich immer memehr.


----------



## backstein689 (24. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten das er einfach das Spectral nimmt wg. 27,5"  und weil der Rahmen leichter ist und mit der dickeren / steiferen Gabel auch auf einen dem strive vergleichbaren Lenkwinkel kommt. Wenn es eine 160er ist um 66°. (strive > 66,5°)
> 
> Bei dem Photo habe ich den Eindruck das die Strebe Sitzrohr/Oberohr etwas anders aussieht als bei den Rädern die auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wurden. Aber das mag aufgrund der Perspektive (leicht schräg von vorne) täuschen.



Das Bild ist mega interessant. Vergleich es mal mit denen von der canyon preview 2014 Seite:
Beim aktuellen Nerve 29 Al ist es so, dass bei größeren Rahmengrößen die durchgehende Linie mit den Hinterbau durch ein höher angesetztes Oberrohr durchbrochen wird.
Beim Spectral Al, hier eine größere Größe als das auf canyon.com, versucht man die Linie mit Vergrößerung des Gussets beizubehalten.

Dabei stößt man zwangsläufig an die Umformgrenzen des hydroforming und schweißt das Gusset bei den großen Größen (L, XL) halt doch auf. (Bei dem Rad auf der Homepage, vermutlich M, sind Oberohr und Gusset ein Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (24. September 2013)

Nicht ganz der richtige Thread. Aber ich glaube, dass sich die meisten hier sehr gut auskennen. Und zwar überlege ich, mir das canyon torque frx flashzone zu kaufen. Wurde vor kurzem nochmals auf 3.099 Euro gesenkt. 

Ich finde das Rad sehr genial, habe aber auch noch einige andere bikes zur Auswahl. Aus diesem Grund könnte ich auf einen weiteren Preisnachlass pokern. Weiß aber nicht, wie realistisch das ist. Meint ihr canyon wird den ohnehin schon guten Preis nochmals anpassen, wenn z.b. die neuen Modelle online sind. Habe die bisherige Preispolitik von canyon leider nicht verfolgt und kann daher nicht einschätzen, wie aussichtsreich diese Strategie ist. Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja Erfahrungen diesbezüglich. Würde mich über eure Einschätzung freuen.

Wenn es dann plötzlich ausverkauft wäre, könnte ich auch damit leben und würde dann z.b. auf yt umschwenken.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. September 2013)

Trans Provence ist ja auch eher ein Marathon als ein typisches Enduro Rennen. Da machts sicher Sinn ein möglichst leichtes Bike mit im Zweifelsfall etwas weniger Federweg zu nehmen.


----------



## christophersch (24. September 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz der richtige Thread. Aber ich glaube, dass sich die meisten hier sehr gut auskennen. Und zwar überlege ich, mir das canyon torque frx flashzone zu kaufen. Wurde vor kurzem nochmals auf 3.099 Euro gesenkt.
> 
> Ich finde das Rad sehr genial, habe aber auch noch einige andere bikes zur Auswahl. Aus diesem Grund könnte ich auf einen weiteren Preisnachlass pokern. Weiß aber nicht, wie realistisch das ist. Meint ihr canyon wird den ohnehin schon guten Preis nochmals anpassen, wenn z.b. die neuen Modelle online sind. Habe die bisherige Preispolitik von canyon leider nicht verfolgt und kann daher nicht einschätzen, wie aussichtsreich diese Strategie ist. Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja Erfahrungen diesbezüglich. Würde mich über eure Einschätzung freuen.
> 
> Wenn es dann plötzlich ausverkauft wäre, könnte ich auch damit leben und würde dann z.b. auf yt umschwenken.



Die Modelle werden ganz bestimmt nicht noch weiter reduziert. Mit Glück kannst du irgendwann ein gebrauchtes im Outlet ergattern. 

Ich würde zuschlagen. YT ist nicht das Wahre !


----------



## ASQ (25. September 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz der richtige Thread. Aber ich glaube, dass sich die meisten hier sehr gut auskennen. Und zwar überlege ich, mir das canyon torque frx flashzone zu kaufen. Wurde vor kurzem nochmals auf 3.099 Euro gesenkt.



Sobald die neuen Modelle draußen sind, kommt´s ins Outlet und wird wieder Teurer, bzw. bekommt die Preisreduzierung wie beim ersten angebot. (waren glaub -200euro).


----------



## hans7 (25. September 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Trans Provence ist ja auch eher ein Marathon als ein typisches Enduro Rennen. Da machts sicher Sinn ein möglichst leichtes Bike mit im Zweifelsfall etwas weniger Federweg zu nehmen.



Wie du auch bereits gemeint hast, dass es kein typisches Enduro Rennen ist. Hier eine Antwort vom Canyon Enduro Team:

Ich:
Is the spectral the new enduro bike for the team instead of the Strive?
Gefällt mir · Antworten · vor 14 Stunden

Canyon Factory Enduro Team Hi Markus. Booth Spectral bikes from our allmountain familiy are a really good addiction to diversify and adapt to each race track. So Maxi and Fabien decided to choose these bikes because they fit more to the very pedaly course at the Trans Provence. In Finale you will see the riders on the Strive again! Cheers, Flo


----------



## johnny blaze (25. September 2013)

Joe Barnes ist doch letzte Saison auch teilweise mit nem nerve cf Enduro rennen gefahren, oder?

Die Fahrer können aus der Produktpalette wählen und nehmen sich einfach das, was in ihren Augen für das nächste Rennen am besten passt. Würde da nicht zu viel reindeuten....und vor allem nicht die eigene bikewahl davon beeinflussen lassen


----------



## Badsimson (25. September 2013)

Und es wird auch noch nach dem Bedürfnissen des Fahrers umgebaut!
Glaub nicht, das das Spectral vom Barel so zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## entspann0r (25. September 2013)

Nabend Leute,

haltet ihr das Spectral eigentlich eher für ein getarntes Enduro oder ein AM mit breitem Einsatzspektrum?

Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich mir zwecks Alpencross aber auch für die ein oder andere flowige bzw. auch ab und an ruppige Abfahrt das Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL bestellt habe. Leider vor der EuroBike !!! Ich habe NIE damit gerechnet das die AM-Familie ein neues Mitglied bekommt.
Da ich auch gerne mal etwas ruppiger fahre frage ich mich nun, ob die 130mm Federweg die das Spectral in der gleichwertigen Preisklasse anbieten wird nicht vielleicht besser für mich geeignet sind als die 110mm des Nerve's.

Desweiteren frage ich mich ob dieses Bike nicht wirklich der absolute PREISKNALLER wird!!!

Die Ausstattung ist qualitativ nahezu gleichwertig. Über SRAM X0 und Shimano XTR streiten sich natürlich die geschmäcker, aber darum geht es hier nicht. Auch die Reverb Stealth ist bereits verbaut.

Ich spiele wirklich mit dem gedanken meinen Auftrag zu ändern und hoffe hier nun auf passende Inspiration!


----------



## Micha382 (25. September 2013)

entspann0r schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> haltet ihr das Spectral eigentlich eher für ein getarntes Enduro oder ein AM mit breitem Einsatzspektrum?
> 
> ...



An deiner Stelle würde ich mir das 27,5" Spectral oder wenn's ein 29er sein soll das Spectral mit 130mm holen. Da hast du einfach mehr Reserven, egal bei was und man entwickelt sich auch weiter und irgendwann will man einfach mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (25. September 2013)

Ich besitze das Strive und überlege mir für Touren und Trail noch das Spectral zu holen.
Das Spectral ist ja der Nachfolger des Nerve AL+.
Ich halte das Spectral für ein gutes AM mit Enduro-Genen. Allerdings ist das Strive etwas stabiler gebaut, wenn ich das von der Eurobike noch in Erinnerung habe.
Aber insgesamt überschneiden sich die Bikes schon in einem gewissen Bereich.

Micha hat schon Recht, dass du mit dem Spectral mehr Reserven hast. Aber nur wegen ein paar wenigen Trails würde ich nicht wechseln wenn dein Haupteinsatzgebiet eher normale Touren auf Forststrassen sind.


----------



## Badsimson (25. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ich besitze das Strive und überlege mir für Touren und Trail noch das Spectral zu holen.
> Das Spectral ist ja der Nachfolger des Nerve AL+.
> Ich halte das Spectral für ein gutes AM mit Enduro-Genen. Allerdings ist das Strive etwas stabiler gebaut, wenn ich das von der Eurobike noch in Erinnerung habe.
> Aber insgesamt überschneiden sich die Bikes schon in einem gewissen Bereich.
> ...



Kann man das Spectral (140mm) mit dem AL+ (150mm) vergleichen?


----------



## haga67 (25. September 2013)

Denke schon. Das ist ja der Nachfolger und die Geometrie ist auch ähnlich.
Ich hoffe das es auch nicht schwerer wird.


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Micha hat schon Recht, dass du mit dem Spectral mehr Reserven hast. Aber nur wegen ein paar wenigen Trails würde ich nicht wechseln wenn dein Haupteinsatzgebiet eher normale Touren auf Forststrassen sind.



Ist ja nicht so als dass man mit dem AL 29 keine Trails fragten kann, oder?
Wenn ich mir anschaue was Fumic und Konsorten so alles mit Ihren Race-Kisten mit 100mm-Gabeln fahren frage ich mich manchmal schon, ob all das hier notwendig ist. Die Stunden vor dem Rechner bei der Recherche nach dem passenden Bike lieber in Fahrtechnik investiert scheint mir manchmal etwas sinnvoller zu sein... ;-)


----------



## Badsimson (25. September 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> Denke schon. Das ist ja der Nachfolger und die Geometrie ist auch ähnlich.
> Ich hoffe das es auch nicht schwerer wird.



Mmh... hab es eigentlich für ein besseres AL gehalten! 
Suche gerade eine Alternative zu meinem AL+ in 650b und bin beim Spectral skeptisch!


----------



## hans7 (25. September 2013)

Ja Fahrtechnik ersetzt so einiges an Federweg. Ich habe einen Kumpel der war mal Amateurfahrer und fährt so einigen mit ihren Fullys auf Trails mit seinem Hardtail davon.

Nicht zu unterschätzen finde ich auch die Geometrie eines Rads. 
Federweg wird im allgemeine doch etwas überschätzt. Wenn ich sehe was die Profis auf ihren Rädern fahren, da könnte ich noch so viel Federweg haben und ich würde nicht hinterher kommen. Und bis ich mein Strive und die 160 ausnutze dauert auch noch. Wenn man sieht was die Canyon Fahrer damit fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entspann0r (25. September 2013)

Genau den gleichen Gedanken habe ich auch Maxmara67! 
Ich sehe 3000 für ein Bike schon als sehr große Investition an die gut überlegt sein möchte. Aus dem Grund kamen direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Informationen über das Spectral meine Zweifel.

In ca. 3 Wochen würde mein Nerve kommen. Also habe ich noch ca. 1 Woche für eine Entscheidung


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. September 2013)

@entspann0r:

Also ich hatte auch bis vor 2 Jahren ein Ghost AMR Plus mit 140mm... habe es wieder verkauft weil ich den Federweg einfach nicht nutze. Da müssten schon mächtig verbockte Trails kommen so dass das notwendig ist.

Fähre nun das AL 29 9.9 und bin begeistern...tolle Mischung zwischen tollem Uphill-Bike und Trail-Rakete. Bestimmt nix für den bike-Park, aber das wäre sicher auch ein Spectral fehl am Platz.


----------



## Badsimson (25. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ja Fahrtechnik ersetzt so einiges an Federweg. Ich habe einen Kumpel der war mal Amateurfahrer und fährt so einigen mit ihren Fullys auf Trails mit seinem Hardtail davon.
> 
> Nicht zu unterschätzen finde ich auch die Geometrie eines Rads.
> Federweg wird im allgemeine doch etwas überschätzt. Wenn ich sehe was die Profis auf ihren Rädern fahren, da könnte ich noch so viel Federweg haben und ich würde nicht hinterher kommen. Und bis ich mein Strive und die 160 ausnutze dauert auch noch. Wenn man sieht was die Canyon Fahrer damit fahren....


Fahrtechnisch bin ich kein Profi aber meine 150mm nutze ich schon aus! Darum weiß ich nicht ob die 140mm auch reichen werden?!


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch bin ich kein Profi aber meine 150mm nutze ich schon aus! Darum weiß ich nicht ob die 140mm auch reichen werden?!



IronieModusOn:
Dieser fehlende Zentimeter wird Dich irgendwann noch Kopf und Kragen kosten!
IronieModusOff.


----------



## haga67 (25. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch bin ich kein Profi aber meine 150mm nutze ich schon aus! Darum weiß ich nicht ob die 140mm auch reichen werden?!



Ich würde das Spectral auch lieber mit 150mm sehen,wenn ich bereits ein AL+ hätte. Ich denke jedoch, dass es beim fahren kein Nachteil sein wird. Aber wenn man sich was neues holt möchte man sich ja verbessern.
Eigentlich reichen mir die aktuellen 120mm an meinem Nerve XC sogar bergab auf schnellen Trails. 3 Freunde von mir fahren AL+ - in erster Linie entscheidet der Fahrer was geht.
So genial die Canyons in den letzten Jahren waren wird das Spectral sicher wieder noch ein Stückchen besser gehen als das AL+.

Vielleicht wollte man aber auch nur eine klarere Abgrenzung in Sachen Federweg zwischen Nerve, Spectral und Strive


----------



## cmi (26. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Kann man das Spectral (140mm) mit dem AL+ (150mm) vergleichen?



AL+ hat 150mm bei 26", Spectral 140mm bei 27,5". In aller Regel gibts bei größeren Radklassen je Größe 10mm weniger, machen viele Hersteller so. Aber das ist ja nicht alles Geometrie ist ja auch nicht zu vernachlässigen


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2013)

Was soll denn passieren, wenn man statt 150mm "nur" 140 oder 130mm am Bike hat??? Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass das Bike beim Einbiegen in den ersten Trail sofort zusammenbricht oder die Federelemente beim Erreichen des maximalen Federwegs sofort und unwiderbringlich mechanisch zerstört werden? 

Ich find das völlig lächerlich, gerade weils nur um ein paar Millimeter geht die eh niemand merken wird. Geometrie, Fahrwerksabstimmung und Reifen sind VIEL wichtiger als ein paar Millimeter, wenn man es mal rein von der technischen Seite betrachtet. Falls es euch beruhigt... Laut dem PDF von oben hat das 29er Spectral sogar 135mm am Heck... 

Wie Maxmara67 schon geschrieben hat, wenn man sieht was die CC Pros mit ihren 100mm Bikes fahren, dann sollte eigentlich klar sein, das der Federwegswahn völliger Unsinn ist.


----------



## filiale (26. September 2013)

Dem möchte ich mich anschließen. 70% macht der Fahrer aus, 30% das Material. Man sollte Unvermögen nicht mit Material versuchen zu kompensieren. Das ist sowas von schnurz egal ob es nun 140 oder 150mm sind. Das sind Luxusprobleme.


----------



## Badsimson (26. September 2013)

Ho, ho.... Sry. das ich nicht so ein Profi bin wie ihr und mich nicht auskenne ! Das man dann so ....Antworten bekommt! Wollte eigentlich eine vernünftige Erklärung haben aber die werde ich mir dann besser woanders holen!


----------



## hans7 (26. September 2013)

Seh das einfach entspannt.

Deine Entscheidung würde ich von deinem Einsatzgebiet abhängig machen. Das Spectral wird/ist ein AllMountain mit 140mm und 650b was in etwa 150mm mit 26" entspricht, wenn man das so sagen kann.

Wenn du eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sucht, die du nicht unbedingt im Bikepark oder nur auf Trails hernehmen willst finde ich das Spectral gut geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhueller (26. September 2013)

Nachdem mir mein Nerva AM  am Gardasee geklaut wurde   will ich mir jetzt ein Spectral Al 29 bestellen.  Bin auch das Nerve AL+ in Koblenz probegefahren und fand das vom lenker einstellbare Fahrwerk genial. Der Grund für das Spectral ist das ich mit meinen 100 kg ein entsprechend stabiles Mountainbike haben will. 
Leider ist beim Spectral AL 29" kein vom Lenker verstellbares Fahrwerk ab Werk vorgesehen. 
Weiss jemand ob man die Gabel und den Dämpfer problemlos selbst auf Remotebedienung umbauen kann? (FOX Float CTD Factory Kashima Boost Valve / FOX 32 Float CTD Factory FIT Kashima 130mm tapered I5QR29)


----------



## Vincy (26. September 2013)

Bei der Gabel ist Remote nachträglich umrüstbar, beim Dämpfer dagegen nicht. Da mußt dir die Remote-Version dann kaufen.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. September 2013)

Nur beim Float X Dämpfer kann man die Remote nachrüsten.


----------



## duc-mo (26. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ho, ho.... Sry. das ich nicht so ein Profi bin wie ihr und mich nicht auskenne ! Das man dann so ....Antworten bekommt! Wollte eigentlich eine vernünftige Erklärung haben aber die werde ich mir dann besser woanders holen!


 
Ein paar Millimeter machen absolut keinen Unterschied, das kannst du glauben oder nicht, aber warum spielst du wegen den paar "belustigenden" Antworten die beleidigte Leberwurst? War doch nichts böse gemeint...


----------



## Badsimson (26. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ein paar Millimeter machen absolut keinen Unterschied, das kannst du glauben oder nicht, aber warum spielst du wegen den paar "belustigenden" Antworten die beleidigte Leberwurst? War doch nichts böse gemeint...



Ich glaub aus dem Alter bin ich raus um über so etwas beleidigt zu sein!


----------



## filiale (26. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ich glaub aus dem Alter bin ich raus um über so etwas beleidigt zu sein!



Wir wollten lediglich darauf hinweisen, daß Du den Federweg nicht als Hauptkriterium für den Kauf nehmen solltest.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. September 2013)

moin,

möchte nicht den ganzen thread durchsuchen. kann mir kurz jemand ein statement zum DHX geben? Ab wann kann man es denn bestellen? 

Gruss


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. September 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> möchte nicht den ganzen thread durchsuchen. kann mir kurz jemand ein statement zum DHX geben?


x



mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man es denn bestellen?
> Gruss


y


----------



## Dickie76 (27. September 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> möchte nicht den ganzen thread durchsuchen. kann mir kurz jemand ein statement zum DHX geben? Ab wann kann man es denn bestellen?
> 
> Gruss



Da ist sie wieder...die Frage aller Fragen... 

Wenn wir die mal beantworten könnten...

Dickie76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. September 2013)

Jajaja... is ja gut.. hab auch schon canyon angeschrieben, aber noch keine antwort bekommen... dachte evtl gibts da schon einen termin. bin nicht so oft im forum und verfolge das nicht dauernd..

Gruss


----------



## Spargelsofa (27. September 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> Jajaja... is ja gut.. hab auch schon canyon angeschrieben, aber noch keine antwort bekommen... dachte evtl gibts da schon einen termin. bin nicht so oft im forum und verfolge das nicht dauernd..
> 
> Gruss



Moin, die Antwort wird ungefähr so aussehen: "Hallo XXXX, die  Preise und Specs werden wir in dem Moment veröffentlichen, wenn die  neuen Modelle online gehen. Das wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern, also  hab noch etwas Geduld. Viele Grüße Robert"

Informativ ist das zwar nicht, aber mehr wirst du da auch nicht zu lesen kriegen. Die Antwort ein bis zwei Mal abgeändert findest Du zu genüge auf FB 

Ich versteh halt nicht wieso man keine genauen Termine bekannt gibt. Die haben jetzt eh erst einmal Inventur, evtl. kommt nächste Woche ja was


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. September 2013)

ok danke! 

ja schade. am montag in winterberg war schon ein DHX in action zu bestaunen...


----------



## Spargelsofa (27. September 2013)

Echt? Cool. Macht in Natura bestimmt noch mehr her ^^


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. September 2013)

definitiv! geiles teil, werde mir wohl auch eins gönnen


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. September 2013)

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 27. September 2013 bezüglich unserer Torque-Bikes.

Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Bikes. Aktuell ist unsere neue Kollektion noch nicht vollständig auf unserer Homepage eingestellt, dies wird aber innerhalb der nächsten Wochen geschehen. Dann haben wir auch Angaben über Ausstattungen, Lieferzeiten sowie Preise. Eine Vorbestellmöglichkeit bieten wir bislang nicht an. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich zu unserem Newsletter anzumelden.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, so stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargelsofa (27. September 2013)

Wie schon gesagt . Wenn Sie wenigstens sagen würden IRGENDWANN im Oktober/November, OK, aber "in den nächsten Wochen" ist dann doch etwas... naja...


----------



## dj_holgie (27. September 2013)

Normal ist es doch jedes Jahr kurz nach der Inventur. Wüsste nicht warum es dieses Jahr anders sein sollte


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Normal ist es doch jedes Jahr kurz nach der Inventur. Wüsste nicht warum es dieses Jahr anders sein sollte



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVCA1rp-gfg"]Dinner for one oder der 90. Geburtstag von Miss Sophie Sylvester HD HQ - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dj_holgie (28. September 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Dinner for one oder der 90. Geburtstag von Miss Sophie Sylvester HD HQ - YouTube



Der Zusammenhang ist mir zu hoch


----------



## RobG301 (30. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel ist Remote nachträglich umrüstbar, beim Dämpfer dagegen nicht. Da mußt dir die Remote-Version dann kaufen.



Ja kannste dann nur Glück haben wenn du für den alten Dämpfer dann noch gut was kriegst!

Aber das Gleiche hat mir Toxoholics auch geschrieben!

Lenkerfernsteuerung kostet um die 115,-!


----------



## johnny blaze (30. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist mir zu hoch



Same procedure as every year


----------



## brubike2 (1. Oktober 2013)

Wann kommt des slopstyle bike von Anton und Tomas raus??


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. Oktober 2013)

Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt . Wenn Sie wenigstens sagen würden IRGENDWANN im Oktober/November, OK, aber "in den nächsten Wochen" ist dann doch etwas... naja...





Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Wenn es so gehandhabt wird wie letztes Jahr, dann geht die neue website MITTE OKTOBER online.*



.


----------



## Niklas0 (2. Oktober 2013)

@brubike2

Prototyp ist schon da.


----------



## apsol (2. Oktober 2013)

I have a question.

Should I wait for the new DHX model or should I buy the FRX Flashzone considering that is much cheaper now?

What do you think?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (4. Oktober 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## scratchy996 (4. Oktober 2013)

apsol schrieb:


> I have a question.
> 
> Should I wait for the new DHX model or should I buy the FRX Flashzone considering that is much cheaper now?
> 
> What do you think?



Hi,

I would get the Flashzone and with the money saved, I'd pay for an epic bike park holiday  The torque FRX is an award winning bike, even if the DHX is better, how much better can it be ? The FRX is also better looking.

Cheers !


----------



## kaptain_kaos (5. Oktober 2013)

Au weia!
Ich habe gerade mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass es das spectral 27,5" nur bis Größe L geht. Bin aber dummerweise 1.99m groß (Schrittlänge hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf). Mit den ganzen Geometriemaßen aus der PDF-Datei kann ich nicht viel anfangen. 
Der Einsatzbereich des Bikes wären hauptsächlich touren in den Alpen mit Trails und technische Abfahrten. 
Würdet ihr mir eher zur 29" zoll Variante, oder gleich zu einem komplett anderen bike mit 27,5" raten?
Fand das spectral wegen seinen endurozügen sehr interessant. Die wären mit der 29" Version verloren, oder?
Werde beide Bikes auf jeden Fall mal probefahren. Wollte nur schonmal wissen, ob ich mich nicht vielleicht lieber nach einer Alternative umsehen sollte.

Liebe Grüße 
Konstantin


----------



## terryx (5. Oktober 2013)

kaptain_kaos schrieb:


> Au weia!
> Ich habe gerade mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass es das spectral 27,5" nur bis Größe L geht.



Hatte vor einiger Zeit in Koblenz ein Torque in der Maximalgröße L probegefahren => das war  mir bei 197 cm Größe echt zu klein..... Wenn das mit den Größen beim Spectral wahr ist (maximal Größe L) wäre das wirklich schade. L ist nur vermeintlich eine "Standardgröße", so selten sind Körpergrößen jenseits der 190 cm nun auch nicht......  Für XL-Räder im AM/Endurobereich bleibt da nur die Konkurrenz .


----------



## Bikesen (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einen ersten Preis fÃ¼r das Spectral entdeckt!

In der neuen Mountainbike wird das Spectral AL 8.0 27,5" mit 2699â¬ gelistet.


----------



## Kriwo (5. Oktober 2013)

terryx schrieb:


> Hatte vor einiger Zeit in Koblenz ein Torque in der Maximalgröße L probegefahren => das war  mir bei 197 cm Größe echt zu klein..... Wenn das mit den Größen beim Spectral wahr ist (maximal Größe L) wäre das wirklich schade. L ist nur vermeintlich eine "Standardgröße", so selten sind Körpergrößen jenseits der 190 cm nun auch nicht......  Für XL-Räder im AM/Endurobereich bleibt da nur die Konkurrenz .



Leider ist die Konkurrenz auch relativ überschaubar. Ich hätte vor etwa 1 1/2 Jahren gerne ein Strive gekauft, aber das gab es auch nur bis L und war für mich einfach zu klein. Radon bietet seine Enduros auch meistens nur bis L (20") an. Da blieb fast nur Rose übrig.


----------



## grobi59 (5. Oktober 2013)

Nerve AL 9.0 kostet 2599,-


----------



## kaptain_kaos (5. Oktober 2013)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Ich habe einen ersten Preis für das Spectral entdeckt!
> 
> In der neuen Mountainbike wird das Spectral AL 8.0 27,5" mit 2699 gelistet.



Steht da auch was von den vorhandenen Rahmengrößen?


----------



## Bikesen (5. Oktober 2013)

kaptain_kaos schrieb:


> Steht da auch was von den vorhandenen Rahmengrößen?



Gelistet sind dort XS, S, M und L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptain_kaos (5. Oktober 2013)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Gelistet sind dort XS, S, M und L.



Mhh. Schade..


----------



## sarakosa (5. Oktober 2013)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Ich habe einen ersten Preis fÃ¼r das Spectral entdeckt!
> 
> In der neuen Mountainbike wird das Spectral AL 8.0 27,5" mit 2699â¬ gelistet.



Und 12,7 kg in M
GrÃ¶Ãen bis L


----------



## Badsimson (5. Oktober 2013)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Ich habe einen ersten Preis für das Spectral entdeckt!
> 
> In der neuen Mountainbike wird das Spectral AL 8.0 27,5" mit 2699 gelistet.



Mit welcher Ausstattung kommt das Spectral AL 8.0 ?


----------



## sarakosa (6. Oktober 2013)

Alles xt
Elixir 7 Trail 200/180
DT Swiss Spline One xm 1501
Gabel Fox 32 Talas Per/ 110 - 140
Dämpfer Fox Float Per./140
Reifen Conti Mountainking II Protection 2,4"


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Oktober 2013)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Leider ist die Konkurrenz auch relativ überschaubar. Ich hätte vor etwa 1 1/2 Jahren gerne ein Strive gekauft, aber das gab es auch nur bis L und war für mich einfach zu klein. Radon bietet seine Enduros auch meistens nur bis L (20") an. Da blieb fast nur Rose übrig.



Cube Fritzz geht bis 22"


----------



## cmi (6. Oktober 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Cube Fritzz geht bis 22"



+ Propain Tyee, Alutech Fanes und natürlich nicht zu vergessen: das Carver ICB! Alle preislich mehr als in Ordnung. Andererseits ist das Spectral ein AM und etwas leichter (falls man da das Hauptaugenmerk drauf legt).

Wo da die Konkurrenz klein ist, weiß ich nicht. Wenn man natürlich nur die großen Versender aufzählt hat man es aber natürlich schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brubike2 (6. Oktober 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> @brubike2
> 
> Prototyp ist schon da.



Hast du vielleicht ein Bild??


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2013)

Canyon Italia hat sich im ital. Forum verplappert, am 10. Oktober sollen alle 2014er Modelle online sein.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (7. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Canyon Italia hat sich im ital. Forum verplappert, am 10. Oktober sollen alle 2014er Modelle online sein.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Oktober 2013)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Innerhalb von 3 Tagen dann alle auf einmal? Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## johnny blaze (7. Oktober 2013)

War doch bisher immer so. Kurz nach der Inventur gab es den großen Knall...

Das war dieses Jahr schon ungewöhnlich, dass auf der Homepage schon zu viel zu sehen war.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Oktober 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> War doch bisher immer so. Kurz nach der Inventur gab es den großen Knall...
> 
> Das war dieses Jahr schon ungewöhnlich, dass auf der Homepage schon zu viel zu sehen war.



Stimmt, die sollen mal hin machen. Wenns die Woche nix wird, wirds wohl ein 2003er Cannondale vom Händler bei mir, welches mich auch schon anlacht.


----------



## ms303 (7. Oktober 2013)

2003-er?????

Ich würde da lieber noch ein Paar Tage warten, bevor ich zu solchen Mitteln greife


----------



## Redshred (7. Oktober 2013)

is doch nicht schlecht   oder?


----------



## ms303 (7. Oktober 2013)

So war das auch nicht gemeint.

Guck mal in meine Signatur ...

Da ist auch noch ein Super V von 1998....


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Oktober 2013)

2003 und nicht 1993   Wer mal 5 Minuten Zeit hat vergleicht mal die Specs vom 2003er Scalpel mit dem 2004er Carbon 2 Modell. Ist durchweg schlechter und schwerer geworden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (7. Oktober 2013)

jetzt muß ich zitieren


> So war das auch nicht gemeint.
> 
> Guck mal in meine Signatur ...


----------



## Kopernikus81 (8. Oktober 2013)

_ich war letzte Woche noch bei Canyon in Koblenz, dort meinte einer der Jungs, das die neuen Modelle u. Preise diese Woche online gehen.

Die Spannung hält sich wacker. _


----------



## Dickie76 (8. Oktober 2013)

Uiuiuiuiuiui! Wat ne Aufregung. Fangt schon mal an euren Schritt zu messen, damit ihr auch die richitge Größe direkt bestellen könnt und ladet die Girokonten auf! Apropos, wie war das bei Canyon noch mal mit der Bezahlung? Abbuchung erst bei Versand oder? PayPal geht auch hab ich gesehen...

Dickie76


----------



## simdiem (8. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiuiui! Wat ne Aufregung. Fangt schon mal an euren Schritt zu messen, damit ihr auch die richitge Größe direkt bestellen könnt und ladet die Girokonten auf! Apropos, wie war das bei Canyon noch mal mit der Bezahlung? Abbuchung erst bei Versand oder? PayPal geht auch hab ich gesehen...
> 
> Dickie76



Nachnahme und gut is. So bekommste wenigstens noch ein halbes Jahr lang Zinsen für deine Kohle bis zur Lieferung


----------



## Henning W (8. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Nachnahme und gut is. So bekommste wenigstens noch ein halbes Jahr lang Zinsen für deine Kohle bis zur Lieferung



Was für Zinsen


----------



## simdiem (8. Oktober 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Was für Zinsen



Wer den Pennig nicht ehrt ist die D-Mark nicht wert... 

.... ähhh Schei**e, wir haben ja Euro.. Hast Recht


----------



## rmfausi (8. Oktober 2013)

Schwoobe Säckl! 

Gruß vom Badenser rmfausi.


----------



## Dickie76 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hab noch mal nachgeschaut: PayPal wird auch erst abgebucht, wenn die Ware rausgeht. Zu den Zinsen noch zwei Euro gespart...

Dickie76


----------



## mssc (9. Oktober 2013)

Spectral AL 8.0 2.699,- (und Testurteil Überragend in der neuen MB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (9. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Spectral AL 8.0 2.699,- (und Testurteil Überragend in der neuen MB)



kannst du den Test einscannen?


----------



## mssc (9. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, liegt im Auto und ich sitz im Büro.. hab den Test nur schnell überflogen (war ein Vergleich mit dem Radon Slide 150 9.0), was ich mich erinnern kann: sehr sensibler Hinterbau aber etwas "wippeliger" als das Radon, sehr wendig und verspielt (scheint ein ziemliches Spaßbike zu sein), der Rahmen dürfte recht leicht und trotzdem sehr steif sein (12,?kg).


----------



## cmi (9. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Spectral AL 8.0 2.699,- (und Testurteil Überragend in der neuen MB)



Das Urteil ist ja eine echte Überraschung bei dieser Zeitschrift...


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Oktober 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> Das Urteil ist ja eine echte Ãberraschung bei dieser Zeitschrift...



Das Testurteil hat 2,699â¬ fÃ¼r Canyon gekostet?


----------



## cmi (9. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das Testurteil hat 2,699 für Canyon gekostet?



Ob (und ggf was) das gekostet hat wissen nur die Beteiligten. Ich sehe das sehr häufige "überragend" und die Testsiege für Canyon (&Co) halt so, dass ich die Tests zwar vielleicht noch lese, diese für eine Kaufentscheidung aber überhaupt nicht mehr relevant sind bzw man abstumpft und sogar überkritisch der Marke gegenüber steht ("ach mal wieder überragend - is klar"). Liest man die Tests der Zeitschrift könnte man ja meinen, man ist total bekloppt wenn man irgendeine andere Marke auch nur im Erwägung zieht. Das die Werteskala darüber hinaus scheinbar nur von gut bis überragend reicht, macht es nicht besser


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. Oktober 2013)

In der neuen Bike wird das neue Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 getestet und mit dem alten 2013ér Modell verglichen. Das neue gewinnt den Vergleich knapp mit dem Urteil "Sehr gut". Der Preis für das neue Nerve liegt bei 2599,- Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (9. Oktober 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> In der neuen Bike wird das neue Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 getestet und mit dem alten 2013ér Modell verglichen. Das neue gewinnt den Vergleich knapp mit dem Urteil "Sehr gut". Der Preis für das neue Nerve liegt bei 2599,- Euro.



Na also, die BIKE kann auch kritisieren.


----------



## mssc (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich beim (650b) Spectral zuschlagen, überlege aber wegen der Größe. Was würdet ihr meinen, bei 184/86cm SL wird L am Besten passen, oder? Einsatzgebiet wäre eher tourenlastig, ab und zu ein paar gemütlichere Trails... Könnte zwar ruhig verspielt und schön wendig sein, aber M wird doch etwas klein sein?

Falls nicht bekannt, die Geo findet man hier (Seite 7): http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf


----------



## Micha382 (10. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn du eher Touren fahren willst würde ich zum L greifen. Ich habe ungefähr deine Größe und hab beim Strive das M zum Ballern genommen und würde fürs touren aber eher zum L greifen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. Oktober 2013)

> Ich werde wahrscheinlich beim (650b) Spectral zuschlagen, überlege aber  wegen der Größe. Was würdet ihr meinen, bei 184/86cm SL wird L am Besten  passen, oder? Einsatzgebiet wäre eher tourenlastig, ab und zu ein paar  gemütlichere Trails... Könnte zwar ruhig verspielt und schön wendig  sein, aber M wird doch etwas klein sein?


Sind exakt meine Maße und ich fahre nur L-Bikes, wie bspw. das Nerve AL.


----------



## Bikesen (10. Oktober 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Sind exakt meine Maße und ich fahre nur L-Bikes, wie bspw. das Nerve AL.



Würdet ihr auch bei dem 29er Spectral bei 1,83m/88cm zu L raten, wenn eher tourenlastig gefahren wird?


----------



## riGooo (10. Oktober 2013)

Was ist der zweite Wert? Schrittlänge von Fußsohle bis zur "Mitte"?


----------



## ebv10 (10. Oktober 2013)

Sorry for my lack of German! 

I've been looking at this page for Canyon Strive updates for a while. The guys at Canyon UK have just told me that the Canyon Strive 2014 will go online on the 15/10/13.


----------



## rnReaper (10. Oktober 2013)

Ob es heute tatsächlich neues auf der Website gibt?


----------



## Blackriver2006 (10. Oktober 2013)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ob es heute tatsächlich neues auf der Website gibt?



Da bleibt nur abwarten, leider


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Oktober 2013)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur abwarten, leider



Wieder mal nichts außer heißer Luft gewesen. Wer hier noch was glaubt der ist selber schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargelsofa (10. Oktober 2013)

Kopernikus81 schrieb:


> _ich war letzte Woche noch bei Canyon in Koblenz, dort meinte einer der Jungs, das die neuen Modelle u. Preise diese Woche online gehen.
> 
> Die Spannung hält sich wacker. _





dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wieder mal nichts außer heißer Luft gewesen. Wer hier noch was glaubt der ist selber schuld.



Noch haben wir den Freitag  Ansonsten: you got trolled


----------



## Blackriver2006 (10. Oktober 2013)

Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Noch haben wir den Freitag  Ansonsten: you got trolled



Ansonsten gibt's eben ein Radon slide


----------



## Kopernikus81 (10. Oktober 2013)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt's eben ein Radon slide



Genau vor der Entscheidung stehe ich. Spectral oder Slide?
Budget max. 2.000

Oder evtl. Noch ein Nerve AL+ aus 2013?

Wird schwer, das Slide 150 8.0 bin ich in Bonn bei Radon schon gefahren, tolles Rad!

Da ich allerdings direkt in Koblenz arbeite wäre Canyon schon praktisch.

Mal schauen. Muss das Spectral erstmal Probe fahren...


----------



## Blackriver2006 (10. Oktober 2013)

Kopernikus81 schrieb:


> Genau vor der Entscheidung stehe ich. Spectral oder Slide?
> Budget max. 2.000
> 
> Oder evtl. Noch ein Nerve AL+ aus 2013?
> ...



Stehe vor genau der selben Entscheidung mit dem ebenfalls selben Budget.


----------



## Kopernikus81 (10. Oktober 2013)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Stehe vor genau der selben Entscheidung mit dem ebenfalls selben Budget.




Mein Einsteiger Hardtail ist auch von Canyon, aber da ich in Neuwied wohne, käme als dritter Hersteller noch Poison Bikes dazu.

Hab dort mein Rennrad (Marcello) gekauft u. bin sehr zufrieden.

Wird noch lustig bis ich mich für mein neues fully entschieden habe.

 =)


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Oktober 2013)

Kopernikus81 schrieb:


> Genau vor der Entscheidung stehe ich. Spectral oder Slide?
> Budget max. 2.000
> 
> Oder evtl. Noch ein Nerve AL+ aus 2013?
> ...



Das ist mehr als praktisch. Die Werkstatt ist ja immer offen und man kann ohne Termin vorbeikommen bei Kleinigkeiten, was will man mehr...


----------



## swoosh (10. Oktober 2013)

Aus der aktuellen MountainBike (falls das erlaubt ist)


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Oktober 2013)

Schnelltest zum Spectral AL 9.0 SL

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/10/roc-d´azur-2013-schnelltest-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-sl/


----------



## Badsimson (11. Oktober 2013)

...und die Lackqualität soll wieder gelitten haben! 
Dann wünscht man sich eine 34'er Gabel mit 150mm. Da währe ich auch für aber diese Art von umbaumaßnahme macht Canyon glaub ich nicht nach Kundenwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (11. Oktober 2013)

Tja, war wohl nix mit den neuen Modellen auf der neuen Seite diese Woche...
Aber ich kenn eh keinen Webmaster der eine neue Seite freiwillig zum Wochenende hin launcht. Es sei denn er hat Langeweile oder ist Junggeselle. ;-)


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Infos aus dem showroom in Koblenz, dort standen (stehen):

Torque EX Trailflow (in L) 2014. Preis: 2799 EUR
Torque EX Vertride (in M) 2014. Preis: 3299 EUR

Spectral gibt es wohl erst nächstes Jahr im showroom. Preis zum 27,5er 9.0 EX gibt es erst wenn die Website aktualisiert wird. Es hieß 15.10.13

Bild vom Vertride 2014 (im hintergrund trailflow u. dahinter gapstar), hatte leider nur den Toaster mit um Bilder zu machen - daher die Bildqual(ität):





Ein paar 2014er Nerve AL standen auch rum, haben mich aber nicht interessiert.


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2013)

ich dachte die beiden hätten die x01

hat jemand den link von der übersicht der 2014er torque's parat?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Oktober 2013)

das schwarze hinten hat die "kleine" 11fach von sram


----------



## Badsimson (11. Oktober 2013)

Kein Spectral im Showroom? Was haben die den mit denen von der Eurobike oder "Open House" gemacht?


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Oktober 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Kein Spectral im Showroom? Was haben die den mit dehnen von der Eurobike oder "Open House" gemacht?



Es hieÃ die wÃ¤ren unterwegs, verbunden mit der Aussage das von den SerienrÃ¤dern dann erst nÃ¤chstes Jahr welche im showroom wÃ¤ren.

Ich seh das so: âItâs done, when itâs doneâ, mehr als abwarten bleibt sowieso nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2013)

welches ist denn das schwarze? trailflow?


----------



## clemsi (11. Oktober 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Kein Spectral im Showroom? Was haben die den  mit dehnen von der Eurobike oder "Open House" gemacht?



OT: kommst du eigentlich aus Dehnemark? Währe interessant... ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Oktober 2013)

Hahhhahh


----------



## Hillside (11. Oktober 2013)

Vermutlich sind die auf der Roc d'Azur.


----------



## Kopernikus81 (11. Oktober 2013)

Bin nach Feierabend auch nochmal kurz bei Canyon vorbei um mir einen Marshguard für mein Hardtail zu holen.

Die 2014er Nerve die dort stehen sind 29er. Die sind ja auch schon länger online erhältlich.

Als Termin für Preise etc. für die Website wurde mir auch der 15.10. genannt.


----------



## Badsimson (11. Oktober 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> OT: kommst du eigentlich aus Dehnemark? Währe interessant... ;-)


Ha, wie lustig!


----------



## Vince Vega (12. Oktober 2013)

Dazu fällt mir nur dies ein:
http://youtu.be/RS9GaBs137A

Was die Canyon Bikes angeht, abwarten und Bier trinken


----------



## bulldogg73 (12. Oktober 2013)

Spectral 29





Nerve 27.5





Catalogus:


----------



## mssc (12. Oktober 2013)

DANKE!


----------



## Spargelsofa (13. Oktober 2013)

ENDLICH! Danke fuer die Preise  Wer weiß wie lang der Katalog schon dort rumliegt. Canyon hätte sich doch keinen abgebrochen die Preise irgendwo online kundzutun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joschler (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab fast den gleichen Katalog vom MountainBIKE Testival in Südtirol vor zwei Wochen. Meiner ist allerdings ohne Preise. Die Ausstattungs-'zuckerl' sind die gleichen.


----------



## Kopernikus81 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ohne Preise lag der auch in Koblenz aus.

Spectral 6.0 direkt mal 200 teurer als das Nerve AL+ 6.0

Mhhhhh


----------



## Blackriver2006 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin raus. Da ist das Slide 8.0 attraktiver.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin raus. Da ist das Slide 8.0 attraktiver.


----------



## CorollaG6 (13. Oktober 2013)

Torque Flashzone sogar günstiger geworden. Verwundert mich. Aber Super. Trotz teurerem Vorbau und Lenker sowie besseren Bremsen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. Oktober 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Torque Flashzone sogar günstiger geworden. Verwundert mich. Aber Super. Trotz teurerem Vorbau und Lenker sowie besseren Bremsen.



Na da muss man sich die Ausstattung schon genauer anschauen. Meistens wird etwas 'abgespeckt' gegenüber dem Vorjahresmodell um den Preis zu halten oder zu reduzieren (z.B. Lyrik mit schlechterer Dämpfung). Aber 2014 muss man alles mit 26" halt sowieso eher anbieten wie Sauerbier. Spätestens für 2015 rollen Strive und Torque, besser gesagt deren Nachfolger doch auch auf 27,5" oder womöglich gar 29"...

Strive AL 8.0 Race ist interessant. Aber halt leider ein Strive.  Hätten sie die Ausstattung mal in das Spectral AL 9.0 EX gepackt... 3099.- und die Revelation, puuh. Auf die sram Laufräder hätte man (wie schon mal diskutiert) verzichten können.

P.S. Da sind dann aus den 3300 dann doch 3500 geworden die mal als Maximalpreis für die 27,5" Spectral angekündigt wurden.


----------



## CorollaG6 (13. Oktober 2013)

Also auf den ersten Blick, was man so auf den Bildern erkennt, ist die Ausstattung nahezu gleich. Außer das sram durch shimano ersetzt wurde, was jetzt nicht denke ich keinen großen Preisunterschied machen würde. Ansonsten der angesprochene Vorbau Lenker, die im einzelkauf eher teurer sein dürften. 

Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren. Denke man könnte die 16er Marke fast unterschreiten mit der neuen Fox.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2013)

Preise vom Lux fehlen leider


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. Oktober 2013)

Auch interessant:

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2013/09/canyon-spectral-650b-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (13. Oktober 2013)

danke für die auszüge!
jetzt auch die günstigsten spectral mit reverb und dafür teuerer? find ich in ordnung!
jetzt fehlen nur noch verfügbaren die farben


----------



## bulldogg73 (13. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Preise vom Lux fehlen leider


----------



## SFR (13. Oktober 2013)

rnReaper schrieb:


> danke für die auszüge!
> jetzt auch die günstigsten spectral mit reverb und dafür teuerer? find ich in ordnung!
> jetzt fehlen nur noch verfügbaren die farben



Ausstattung der Spectral-Reihe:

http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2013)

Ui Ui ui, danke. 5,7k fürs Team, heftig. Aber natürlich auch wegen den Carbon Felgen..


----------



## Kopernikus81 (13. Oktober 2013)

rnReaper schrieb:


> danke für die auszüge!
> jetzt auch die günstigsten spectral mit reverb und dafür teuerer? find ich in ordnung!
> jetzt fehlen nur noch verfügbaren die farben



Das günstigste Spectral hat leider keine Reverb bekommen.


----------



## Badsimson (13. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> 
> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2013/09/canyon-spectral-650b-2014.html



Das sagt mir jetzt was, wenn man mit der Grafik nix anfangen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Aber 2014 muss man alles mit 26" halt sowieso eher anbieten wie Sauerbier. Spätestens für 2015 rollen Strive und Torque, besser gesagt deren Nachfolger doch auch auf 27,5" oder womöglich gar 29"...



Warum  weils grade mode ist? Warum soll man funktionierende bikes verschlechtern


----------



## rnReaper (13. Oktober 2013)

Kopernikus81 schrieb:


> Das gÃ¼nstigste Spectral hat leider keine Reverb bekommen.





SFR schrieb:


> Ausstattung der Spectral-Reihe:
> 
> http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf



Da fehlen mir leider die Farben drin.

Im Katalog kann man schon die Reverb erkennen, die in der Auflistung nicht dabei steht.

Bei der VideoprÃ¤sentation (Ã¤hnlicher Zeitraum wie das parts-Pdf)  wurde das Spectral auch fÃ¼r 1700-3200â¬ angesetzt.

Ich denke da hat sich hier und dort noch was geÃ¤ndert.


----------



## mssc (13. Oktober 2013)

Im Spectral-pdf steht, dass man bei den günstigsten Modellen, die Reverb optional dazukaufen kann. Im Eurobike-Katalog sind dort auch keine montiert.


----------



## rnReaper (13. Oktober 2013)

Tatsache. Dann bleibt ja doch noch Luft


----------



## mssc (13. Oktober 2013)

Interessant... bei manchen Grand Canyon Modellen stehen im Katalog teilweise höhere Preise als auf der Homepage (höher als die Preise um die man sie schon bestellen kann).


----------



## Tassadar (13. Oktober 2013)

Spectral 9.9SL oder 8.9
3699 oder 2899?
XTR oder XO
XTR Bremse oder XO Trail?
E13 oder Spline?

Was meint ihr?
Welches der beiden LRS ist haltbarer/stabiler?
Welche Bremse packt mehr Gewicht auf Dauer?

... Die Farben spielen sicher eine Rolle


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Oktober 2013)

Edit.. ok jetz hab ich den Link gesehen.

Ist wohl eher Geschmacksache.


----------



## RuckerParker (13. Oktober 2013)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Spectral 9.9SL oder 8.9
> 3699 oder 2899?
> XTR oder XO
> XTR Bremse oder XO Trail?
> ...



Warum dann nicht einfach dat mittelding für 3399? 9.9ex


----------



## Tassadar (13. Oktober 2013)

Das EX ist doch eher DH-lastig
X01 ... Bin ich noch nicht gefahren, was der Bauer nicht kennt fährt er nicht 
Aber ja kommt schon in Frage, Renthal geil, Roam sicher auch ok und stabil, die Vierkolbenbremsen Avid müssten auch ok sein

Aber statt mir zu sagen nimm das weil, gleich ein neuer (wenn auch sinnvoller) Vorschlag. Wollt ihr mir das Leben schwer machen


----------



## RobG301 (14. Oktober 2013)

Das Strive ist ja fast zum Schnäppchen geworden! Das ist also die Strategie gegen die 650B CFK Wettbewerbsbikes!

Jetzt kann wer kein Fox mag das Race nehmen! Nur der Preis widerspricht sich mit der Begründung von Radon, dass Rockshox im Einkauf so teuer sei. Scheint Canyon ja gut verhandelt zu haben. Weil eklatante Qualitätsunterschiede von der Ausstattung seh ich nicht.
Nur dass halt beim Team die Marken teurer bezahlt werden müssen.

Geometriedaten gibts auch schon fürs Spectral? Strive wird sich ja nichts geändert haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (14. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir steht die Entscheidung zwischen Spectral AL 8.0 und 7.0 an. 500 Euro Unterschied sind heftig. Habe mal die Ausstattung abgeglichen und wenn man die Verschleiss- (Kassette) bzw. Kleinteile (Vorbau. Lenker, Sattel) rauslässt aus dem Vergleich, unterscheiden sich die beiden Modelle hauptsächlich in Gabel, Bremse und Laufrädern voneinander.

Was denkt ihr: Ist es den Unterschied tatsächlich wert? Fahre hauptsächlich Touren und mag es bergab, wenn es mal nen Trail gibt, auch gerne schnell und derbe. Bei meinen 87 Kilo erhoffe ich mir durchdie Trail ne bessere Performance, aber ist die spürbar besser?

Meinungen bitte. 

Dickie76

PS: Am Ende wirds wohl auch im Zweifel von der Farbe abhängen... Gibt es hiezru Infos oder hab ich es überlesen?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

500â¬ sind zwar viel, ich wÃ¼rd aber zum 8.0 greifen, das Schaltfeeling ist schon mal besser da XT Schalthebel, bei der Gabel ist ne FIT verbaut (die angeblich besser sein soll) und bei der Bremse ist beim 8.0 mit der Trail wirklich ne UpToDate Bremsanlage verbaut mit ordentlich Biss. Bei den LaufrÃ¤dern macht man mit den neuen Spline ONE sicher auch nix falsch, die sind ja grad erst vorgestellt worden.


----------



## riGooo (14. Oktober 2013)

Puhm zwischen 7.0 und 8.0 ist die Entscheidung wirklich schwierig.
Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, wenn man niemand ist, der auf den "namen" guckt, sprich dem es wurst ist ob auf dem Schalthebel SLX steht statt XT dem ist der Schalthebel ja schonmal egal. Qualitativ nicht schlechter.

Die Gabel wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich ein Grund, aber ob die dann schon den GroÃteil der 500â¬ wirklich ausmacht?

Die Bremse wÃ¤re mir wurst, ob 5 oder 7, bremsen beide gut. Hab beide getestet.

LR-Satz, kann ich nichts zu sagen, kenn ich mich nicht gut genug mit aus.

Die anbauteile, naja oft tauscht man die nach "Gefallen" und Farbgestaltung eh iwann aus.

Ich glaube ich wÃ¼rde es noch von der Jahres-KM Leistung abhÃ¤ngig machen die du fÃ¤hrst. FÃ¤hrst du viel, investier das Geld hol die bessere Gabel und fertig. Ansonsten nimm das 7.0


----------



## Dickie76 (14. Oktober 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Fährst du viel, investier das Geld hol die bessere Gabel und fertig. Ansonsten nimm das 7.0



Nicht zu vergessen canyons Farbstrategie: Gibt es das 8.0 in einer "haben will"-Farbe, ist das durchaus auch noch ein Grund...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Oktober 2013)

Die gleiche Überlegung habe ich auch schon angestellt. Zumal ich den Talas-Mist ohnehin rausschmeißen würde, um das Zeugs durch eine nicht reduzierbare Gabel zu ersetzen. (Vielleicht mit einer RockShox Pike mit 150 mm in Richtung EX trimmen?) 

Auch wenn ich ein absoluter XT-Fan bin: Die aktuelle SLX ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Fahre ich am Hardtail. Und wer auch im gröberen Terrain fährt, weiß die preiswerteren Komponenten im Falle eines Falles zu schätzen.

Nur bei der Bremse bin ich pingelig. Bremskraft lass ich mir gerne etwas kosten. Wobei ich beide zur Auswahl stehenden Bremsen noch nicht im Gelände gefahren bin.


----------



## mssc (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich für meine Freundin ein Tyee Flo mit einer 650b Pike kaufen soll oder doch das Spectral 7.0W. Das Tyee hätte den Vorteil, dass ich ihr dann die Pike (ganz unauffällig natürlich  ) ausbauen könnte und in das Spectral 8.0 (für mich) stecken könnte. Sie bekäme dann eine gebrauchte Lyrik und passt schon...


----------



## Spargelsofa (14. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich überlege die ganze Zeit ob ich für meine Freundin ein Tyee Flo mit einer 650b Pike kaufen soll oder doch das Spectral 7.0W. Das Tyee hätte den Vorteil, dass ich ihr dann die Pike (ganz unauffällig natürlich  ) ausbauen könnte und in das Spectral 8.0 (für mich) stecken könnte. Sie bekäme dann eine gebrauchte Lyrik und passt schon...



Du Schlawiner xDDD


----------



## riGooo (14. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen canyons Farbstrategie: Gibt es das 8.0 in einer "haben will"-Farbe, ist das durchaus auch noch ein Grund...


 
Das ist wohl richtig


----------



## grobi59 (14. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern macht man mit den neuen Spline ONE sicher auch nix falsch, die sind ja grad erst vorgestellt worden.



Diese Vorstellung muss ja zauberhaft gewesen sein, wenn du jetzt schon beurteilen kannst, dass das gute Laufräder sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (14. Oktober 2013)

Die 110kg maximales Systemgewicht beim XM1501 machen mir irgendwie etwas Sorgen...


----------



## RobG301 (14. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die 110kg maximales Systemgewicht beim XM1501 machen mir irgendwie etwas Sorgen...



Ja klingt etwas wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Rat auch in XL verkauft wird und ich z.B. mit Ausrüstung schon auf gute 105kg komme, aber denke bei 110kg wird der Laufradsatz nicht direkt zusammenbrechen!


----------



## Tassadar (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja ne wichtige Frage, welcher LRS ist stabiler

Spline - Roam - E13   Weiß das jemand?

Und welches ist eigentlich Eure Wunschfarbe (beim Spectral)

Rot - Silber (mit rot) - Schwarz (stealth) - Schwarz mit blauem Schriftzug ???


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die 110kg maximales Systemgewicht beim XM1501 machen mir irgendwie etwas Sorgen...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die mavic 85kg oder so, auf der homepage von canyon stand 2012 dass die bikes selber nur bis 100kg freigegeben sind, hat mich damals schon sehr gewundert.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuckerParker (14. Oktober 2013)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Und welches ist eigentlich Eure Wunschfarbe (beim Spectral)
> 
> Rot - Silber (mit rot) - Schwarz (stealth) - Schwarz mit blauem Schriftzug ???



also ich finde ja das 9.9ex in grau-rot richtig geil... nur leider, leider ist das eher (wie du ja auch gesagt hast) für den DH und Trail einsatz ausgerichtet.. 1-fach Kurbel u.s.w.
da ich aber mehr Touren fahre wäre glaube ich was anderes besser oder?


----------



## Dickie76 (14. Oktober 2013)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Und welches ist eigentlich Eure Wunschfarbe (beim Spectral)
> 
> Rot - Silber (mit rot) - Schwarz (stealth) - Schwarz mit blauem Schriftzug ???



Am liebsten Schwarz (Stealth) mit goldenen Decals *blingbling*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (14. Oktober 2013)

Das links am Foto ist ein Nerve, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja das war ein Nerve, eins war so ein zweites hatte pinke schriften und gleiche rahmenfarbe, ich denk mal das war das W modell


----------



## mssc (14. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, Danke!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

Gern, leider hab ich am Samstag am Testival keine Bilder gemacht, Sry, wollts machen habs dann aber total versäumt da ich bei Toxo am fachsimpeln war.


----------



## mssc (14. Oktober 2013)

Kein Problem... morgen sollten ja alle online kommen... hoffentlich...


----------



## Austrian Beduin (14. Oktober 2013)

Schade, dass Canyon nix mehr übrig hat für AL - Hardtails. Nur mehr 29iger und Fullys...da MUSS man sich zwangsläufig bei anderen Marken umsehen... Leider!


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Warum  weils grade mode ist? Warum soll man funktionierende bikes verschlechtern



Für mich steht 29" auch nicht zur Diskussion. Aber in Sachen 27,5" (und 26" Exitus) scheinen die Weichen gestellt...



Badsimson schrieb:


> Das sagt mir jetzt was, wenn man mit der Grafik nix anfangen kann?



Das sich das weitgehend mit dem Fahrbericht von mtb-news zu decken scheint wenn ich das richtig deute (Progression & Co). Pedalrückschlag könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas kleiner sein bei 1x11 bzw. 32er Blatt die er verglichen hat und die mich auch am ehesten interessieren (auch wenns wohl mit einem 34er geliefert wird ?). Würde natürlich bedeuten bei 2x10 auf dem kleinen Blatt wärs dann im Gegensatz recht niedrig, daher wohl der Kompromiss so wie es nun ist. Verglichen mit Specialized Enduro aber sogar eher recht ähnlich (29er eher als 26er). Die etwas niedrigeren anti-squat Werte mit 1x11 / 32 kann ich nicht so wirklich einschätzen wie sich das in der Praxis wirklich auswirkt, vermutlich eher unkritisch. In Blog wird da immer extrem auf Pedaleffizienz rumgeritten... Probefahrt würde ich dennoch mal sehr gerne machen auch wenns vermutl. keinen Anlass zum meckern gibt. 

P.S. Davon ab finde ich es immer wieder interessant wenn dann in dem Blog festgestellt wird wenn ein Rad wie z.B. das BMC 29er einen etwas aufgerundeten Federweg (hinten) zu haben scheint.


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Oktober 2013)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> Schade, dass Canyon nix mehr übrig hat für AL - Hardtails. Nur mehr 29iger und Fullys...da MUSS man sich zwangsläufig bei anderen Marken umsehen... Leider!



Hat doch noch welche 

EDIT meint: Achso ja 26er


----------



## Austrian Beduin (14. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Hat doch noch welche
> 
> EDIT meint: Achso ja 26er



ja genau.... alles wird in 29 investiert... das häßlichste überhaupt!


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Für mich steht 29" auch nicht zur Diskussion. Aber in Sachen 27,5" (und 26" Exitus) scheinen die Weichen gestellt...



Ganz ehrlich kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die branchenkonstruierte modeerscheinung 27,5' noch vor dem untergang von 26' wieder von der bildfläche verschwindet. Einen 20 oder gar 30 jahre alten standard kann man nicht einfach mal so von heut auf morgen ausradieren.

Ich geh zudem einfach mal davon aus, dass es den ein oder anderen hersteller gibt, der genug eier in der hose hat und standhaft bleibt.

Das torque funtioniert ja angeblich sehr gut, so wie's ist. Warum nicht einfach am konzept festhalten, anstatt sich auf ungewisse wege begeben und einschränkungen des FW's oder Geometrie und steifigkeit in kauf nehmen wegen den kaum merkbaren vorteile.....das will mir net so richtig einleuchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das torque funtioniert ja angeblich sehr gut, so wie's ist. Warum nicht einfach am konzept festhalten, anstatt sich auf ungewisse wege begeben und einschränkungen des FW's oder Geometrie und steifigkeit in kauf nehmen wegen den kaum merkbaren vorteile.....das will mir net so richtig einleuchten



Was sind daran ungewisse Wege? Wer 650B käuft weiß genau was er bekommt. 

Von was für Einschränkungen redest du genau? Selbst auf der Redbull Rampage war schon ein 650B Downhiller dabei, wir reden hier nicht von 29" wo man ab 140MM FW Platzprobleme bekommt. Steifigkeitsprobleme wegen 2cm mehr Durchmesser an der Felge? Wohl kaum.

Übrigends gut zu wissen, dass 650B mal der ursprüngliche MTB Standard war. Aber ich weiß gar nicht über was sich 26" Fans aufregen? 26" Bikes sind so günstig wie nie zuvor, fragt sich nur warum..


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Was sind daran ungewisse Wege? Wer 650B käuft weiß genau was er bekommt.
> 
> Von was für Einschränkungen redest du genau? Selbst auf der Redbull Rampage war schon ein 650B Downhiller dabei, wir reden hier nicht von 29" wo man ab 140MM FW Platzprobleme bekommt. Steifigkeitsprobleme wegen 2cm mehr Durchmesser an der Felge? Wohl kaum.
> 
> Übrigends gut zu wissen, dass 650B mal der ursprüngliche MTB Standard war. Aber ich weiß gar nicht über was sich 26" Fans aufregen? 26" Bikes sind so günstig wie nie zuvor, fragt sich nur warum..


----------



## trailterror (14. Oktober 2013)

Die 27,5er sind in der mehr oder weniger ersten generation wahrscheinlich alles andere als ausgereift oder meinst du etwa nicht?

Hab die einschränkungen oben doch bereits erläutert. Bauraumeinengungen und folgen->geometrieanpassungen (wie so oft z.bsp. weniger fw, längere kettenstreben....) und ja: steifigkeitseinbüssungen...


----------



## Austrian Beduin (14. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Was sind daran ungewisse Wege? Wer 650B käuft weiß genau was er bekommt.
> 
> Von was für Einschränkungen redest du genau? Selbst auf der Redbull Rampage war schon ein 650B Downhiller dabei, wir reden hier nicht von 29" wo man ab 140MM FW Platzprobleme bekommt. Steifigkeitsprobleme wegen 2cm mehr Durchmesser an der Felge? Wohl kaum.
> 
> Übrigends gut zu wissen, dass 650B mal der ursprüngliche MTB Standard war. Aber ich weiß gar nicht über was sich 26" Fans aufregen? 26" Bikes sind so günstig wie nie zuvor, fragt sich nur warum..



warum so günstig? wahrscheinlich weil die Bestückungen nicht so hochwertig sind...


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die 27,5er sind in der mehr oder weniger ersten generation wahrscheinlich alles andere als ausgereift oder meinst du etwa nicht?



Klar, in 10 Jahren wird es wahrscheinlich optimiertere Geometrien geben. Aber wenn ich mir z.B. das Spectral anschau und die Geometrie check ist das alles andere als ein fauler Kompromiss oder sonstwas. Ich behaupte mal das Bike ist absolut solide, es ist nicht so das man sich in 3 Jahren wieder was neues kaufen müsste weil man dann erst mit 650B Bikes bauen kann.

Man hat ja auch sprichwörtlich das Rad nicht neu erfunden, sondern nur 2 CM größer gemacht, die Komponenten bleiben ja alle gleich, Gabeln werden etwas länger etc...

Und die Diskussion über Steifigkeiten finde ich immer sehr theoretisch, solang man keine Rennen fährt wo es auf jede Sekunde ankommt, kommt einen ein flexender, nicht zu steifer Rahmen eher entgegen (solangs nicht zu weich wird, an den LRS z.B.). Die Steifigkeitsdiskussion ist eher was für die Bike Magazine.

D.h. natürlich nicht das 26" auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert, aber wenn man sich sowieso ein neues Bike kauft hätt ich auch nix dagegen...


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> (wie so oft z.bsp. weniger fw, längere kettenstreben....) und ja: steifigkeitseinbüssungen...



Achja zum Thema Kettenstreben, schau dir mal das BMC Trailfox 29 an: 435MM bei vollen 150MM FW. Möglich ist also alles.


----------



## filiale (14. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich geh zudem einfach mal davon aus, dass es den ein oder anderen hersteller gibt, der genug eier in der hose hat und standhaft bleibt.



korrekt, Spezialized hat ein Modell in jeweils 26" und 29". Dann kann sich der Käufer entscheiden. Das ist mal geil


----------



## astmonster3000 (15. Oktober 2013)

nabend, 
hab den thread nicht verfolgt, daher weiß ich nicht ob dashier zum neuen spectral schon gepostet wurde... also falls es jemanden interessiert, zum 29" gibts auch ein video, da stecken aber al grade garkeine infos drin 
http://mountainbike.bicilive.it/e-magazine/eurobike-2013/eurobike-2013-anteprima-canyon-spectral-al/

man kann es auch ohne italienischkenntnisse gut verstehen (im video redet der mensch von canyon englisch und das wird dann auf italienisch übersetzt)

vg


----------



## Spargelsofa (15. Oktober 2013)

15.10. - nach wie vor nichts neues auf der Canyon Site


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuckerParker (15. Oktober 2013)

wann wird denn so ne internetseite normalerweise aktualisiert?


----------



## dj_holgie (15. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> wann wird denn so ne internetseite normalerweise aktualisiert?



Normalerweise nachts, wenn wenig Leute drauf sind.


----------



## mssc (15. Oktober 2013)

Die letzten Aktualisierungen (Torque Gapstar, GC AL SLX, Inflite,usw.) waren am 13.8. nachmittags...


----------



## Spargelsofa (15. Oktober 2013)

Wieso auch nicht? Ist immerhin nur ne Aktualisierung von ein paar Bildchen und etwas Text. Den Traffic sollten die Server schon hinkriegen.


----------



## Dickie76 (15. Oktober 2013)

Normalerweise werden die neuen Seiten bereits angelegt, jedoch noch nicht freigegeben für den Publikumsverkehr und zur Stunde X wird einfach der Hebel umgelegt. Das geht mittlerweile bei den meisten Webseiten recht fließend. "Früher" (vor 10 Jahren ) war das noch etwas schwieriger, aber auch im Web ging die Entwicklung weiter und es wurden neue Standards eingeführt. Den iMac von Apple gibt es übrigens auch in 27 Zoll und einer kleineren Größe. Da hat sich noch nie jemand über unterschiedliche Monitorgrößen beim Rechner beschwert. 

Dickie76


----------



## duc-mo (15. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Achja zum Thema Kettenstreben, schau dir mal das BMC Trailfox 29 an: 435MM bei vollen 150MM FW. Möglich ist also alles.


 
Beim Spezi Enduro siehts ähnlich aus, aber um auf diese Maße zu kommen, muss man schon ziemlichHirnschmalz investieren und ohne Kompromisse gehts nicht. Für mich ist z.B.der Sitzwinkel interessant Da die Sitzrohre bei den  genannten Konstruktionen nichtdurchs Tretlager zeigen, wird der Sitzwinkel mit zunehmendem Sattelauszug (denbrauch ich als Langbeiner) immer flacher. Auf die vom 26er gewohnten 74° kommeich bei keinem dieser Langhuber, leider... 

Zum Thema der aussterbenden 26er CC Hardtails Wer ein CCBike sucht und keine Lust auf ein 29er hat, der ist mit 27.5 doch gut bedientDie Reifenauswahl ist in dem Segment schon ziemlich gut und mehr objektive Nachteilehat 27.5 ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (15. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> korrekt, Spezialized hat ein Modell in jeweils 26" und 29". Dann kann sich der Käufer entscheiden. Das ist mal geil



Ist aber nur noch bei ganz wenigen Specialized Modellen so. Ich bin sicher, ab Modelljahr 2015 hat sich 26" auch bei Specialized erledigt.


----------



## Austrian Beduin (15. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Zum Thema der aussterbenden 26er CC Hardtails Wer ein CCBike sucht und keine Lust auf ein 29er hat, der ist mit 27.5 doch gut bedientDie Reifenauswahl ist in dem Segment schon ziemlich gut und mehr objektive Nachteilehat 27.5 ja nicht


 
Hat Canyon 27,5er... also ich kenne nichts! und schon gar nicht im HT Bereich....


----------



## punica (15. Oktober 2013)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> Hat Canyon 27,5er... also ich kenne nichts! und schon gar nicht im HT Bereich....


 Dann guck dir mal die ALU - "XS" Rahmen an


----------



## Austrian Beduin (15. Oktober 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal die ALU - "XS" Rahmen an


 
OK..., aber,.....


----------



## punica (15. Oktober 2013)

Mal gucken was noch so kommt, vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Überraschung mit den noch nicht erschienenen Modellen, ab Modelljahr 2015 sind dann alle auf dem 650B Trip. (Wobei ich der Größe im Gegensatz zu 29" auch nicht wirklich was abgewinnen kann)


----------



## RuckerParker (15. Oktober 2013)

auf fackbook wurde mir grade gesagt, dass die website diese woche umgestellt wird. aber ob es heute noch dazu kommt, kann er mir nicht sagen


----------



## Spargelsofa (15. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> auf fackbook wurde mir grade gesagt, dass die website diese woche umgestellt wird. aber ob es heute noch dazu kommt, kann er mir nicht sagen




Genauso wie vorletzte Woche und die Woche davor... ach, und letzte Woche


----------



## RuckerParker (15. Oktober 2013)

Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Genauso wie vorletzte Woche und die Woche davor... ach, und letzte Woche




Echt? ich hab immer nur gelesen "in den nächsten wochen", und dann "mitte Oktober"


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Da die Sitzrohre bei den  genannten Konstruktionen nichtdurchs Tretlager zeigen, wird der Sitzwinkel mit zunehmendem Sattelauszug (denbrauch ich als Langbeiner) immer flacher. Auf die vom 26er gewohnten 74° kommeich bei keinem dieser Langhuber, leider... [/FONT][/SIZE]





Ich seh diese effektiven sitrohrwinkel auch als mogelpackungen


----------



## RobG301 (15. Oktober 2013)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> warum so günstig? wahrscheinlich weil die Bestückungen nicht so hochwertig sind...



Nein, wenn man sich das Strive anschaut, scheint es fast, als hätte man Angst sonst gegen die 650B Konkurrenz keinen Stich zu haben!

Ausstattung ist durchweg gut wenn man sich die Specs anschaut! Ne Ausstattung mit Rockshox Federelementen und X01 kriegt man sonst nirgendwo für knapp 2800,-!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (15. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Beim Spezi Enduro siehts ähnlich aus, aber um auf diese Maße zu kommen, muss man schon ziemlichHirnschmalz investieren und ohne Kompromisse gehts nicht. Für mich ist z.B.der Sitzwinkel interessant Da die Sitzrohre bei den  genannten Konstruktionen nichtdurchs Tretlager zeigen, wird der Sitzwinkel mit zunehmendem Sattelauszug (denbrauch ich als Langbeiner) immer flacher. Auf die vom 26er gewohnten 74° kommeich bei keinem dieser Langhuber, leider...




OK, das ist interessant, bisher noch nicht wirklich näher mit dem Bike beschäftigt. Allerdings wär mir bei dem Bike der Abstand zwischen Sitzstrebe und Reifen auch viel zu gering.









Spargelsofa schrieb:


> Wieso auch nicht? Ist immerhin nur ne Aktualisierung von ein paar Bildchen und etwas Text. Den Traffic sollten die Server schon hinkriegen.



Also letztes Jahr ging der Server fast 2 Tage lang komplett in die Knie, obwohl nachts umgestellt wurde. Aber dieses jahr hatt man ja scheinbar dazugelernt (mehr Kapazitäten, nicht alle Bikes auf einmal). Bravo.


----------



## dj_holgie (15. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn man sich das Strive anschaut, scheint es fast, als hätte man Angst sonst gegen die 650B Konkurrenz keinen Stich zu haben!
> 
> Ausstattung ist durchweg gut wenn man sich die Specs anschaut! Ne Ausstattung mit Rockshox Federelementen und X01 kriegt man sonst nirgendwo für knapp 2800,-!



Doch bei Radon für 3000 sogar in Carbon.


----------



## RobG301 (15. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Doch bei Radon für 3000 sogar in Carbon.



Laut Radon liegt das kleinste Slide 160 mit X9 schon bei 2999,- und die ca. 3000,- für die vierte Version sind noch nicht bestätigt! 
Könnte also auch auf mehr rauslaufen (3250,- wäre mein Tipp) oder man spart an anderen Komponenten!

Und Crash-Replacement oder gar Gerätschaften einen Carbon Rahmen nach dem Sturz zu untersuchen hat Radon selbst meines Wissens nicht bzw. das Crash Replacement ist auch mehr ein Gerücht!

So oder so wird man ja für den Carbon-Rahmen einen Aufschlag verlangen müssen. Wird man Probe fahren müssen um zu sehen ob es sich lohnt!


----------



## riGooo (15. Oktober 2013)

Das wird ein harter Kampf zwischen dem 27,5 Carbon und dem 27,5er Spectral sowie dem slide 130 29er von Radon und dem 29er Spectral...

Sonntag fahr ich die Radons aufm Testival mal sehen was dabei rum kommt


----------



## Austrian Beduin (15. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn man sich das Strive anschaut, scheint es fast, als hätte man Angst sonst gegen die 650B Konkurrenz keinen Stich zu haben!
> 
> Ausstattung ist durchweg gut wenn man sich die Specs anschaut! Ne Ausstattung mit Rockshox Federelementen und X01 kriegt man sonst nirgendwo für knapp 2800,-!


 
Sorry, aber ich spreche nur von Hardtails...


----------



## RuckerParker (15. Oktober 2013)

"Slide 160 Carbon Series ab 2999â¬" klingt sehr spannend.  ende des monats kann man vorbestellen.
hmm.. eigentlich war die sache fÃ¼r mich schon entschieden und es sollte auf jeden fall das spectral werden.. aber jetzt werd ich noch mal abwarten


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier die Specs zum Radon





Ich konnte es vor zwei Wochen fahren, echt n super Bike, schön wendig und verspielt, wollte gar nicht glauben es sei ein 650B, beim Spectral konnt ich nur kurz probesitzen und auf dem Testivalgelände ne kleine Runde machen


----------



## Vince Vega (15. Oktober 2013)

Laut der französischen Canyon Facebookseite wurde am Sonntagabend der 15. Oktober als offzielles Datum für die neue Homepage und die neuen Modelle angekündet.  

Bis 23:59 Uhr ist ja noch ein klein wenig Zeit


----------



## RobG301 (15. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier die Specs zum Radon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht, dass du dein Strive doch eintauschst! Welche Größe war das nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (15. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier die Specs zum Radon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Rahmengröße bist du bei dem Radon denn gefahren und wie groß bist du selber?
Bin 1,82 und am überlegen ob M oder L. Fahr aktuell ein Torque Alpinist in M und würd mir Bergauf manchmal schon ein L wünschen. Canyons PPS hat damals M ausgespuckt.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass du dein Strive doch eintauschst! Welche Größe war das nochmal?



Nene ich behalte miene verspielte Endurosau



Caspar720 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße bist du bei dem Radon denn gefahren und wie groß bist du selber?
> Bin 1,82 und am überlegen ob M oder L. Fahr aktuell ein Torque Alpinist in M und würd mir Bergauf manchmal schon ein L wünschen. Canyons PPS hat damals M ausgespuckt.



Ich bin 1,78, bin das Nerve AM in M gefahren und nun auch das Strive in M, das Radon bin ich auch in M gefahren, passte super, bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## mssc (15. Oktober 2013)

los gehts... Seite vorübergehend nicht erreichbar...


----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## sarakosa (15. Oktober 2013)

Gleich gehts los, gleich gehts los ...


----------



## RuckerParker (15. Oktober 2013)

nachher dauert das echt noch zwei tage ;-)<br>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hen_Ren (15. Oktober 2013)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Gleich gehts los, gleich gehts los ...


----------



## Hechler (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Spannung ist nicht zum Aushalten


----------



## sarakosa (15. Oktober 2013)

So ähnlich fühle ich mich
http://youtu.be/FN55LnBXh9c


----------



## Spargelsofa (15. Oktober 2013)

sarakosa schrieb:


> So ähnlich fühle ich mich
> http://youtu.be/FN55LnBXh9c



Musste recht laut lachen ^^ Geht mir auch so.


----------



## iquilibrium (15. Oktober 2013)

Wir wahrscheinlich wieder bis nach Mitternacht dauern, wie jedes Jahr :-(


----------



## Dickie76 (15. Oktober 2013)

F5, f5, f5, f5, f5, f5 ... :d


----------



## zoomer (15. Oktober 2013)

Ist ja wie bei Apple ....


und nach der Keynote macht der aktualisierte Store wieder auf 



Hoffentlich gibt es noch ein "one more last thing"


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Oktober 2013)

Worum gehts?


----------



## RuckerParker (15. Oktober 2013)

naja dann steig ich halt bei gta online aufs rad <br>


----------



## Kopernikus81 (15. Oktober 2013)

Immer noch offline???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (15. Oktober 2013)

Das dauert aber lange...


----------



## sarakosa (15. Oktober 2013)

10,
9,
8,
7,
.
.
.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (15. Oktober 2013)

So Kinders,
bald gibt's Bescherung.
Oder doch noch nicht, die Lieferzeiten fürs Spectral......


----------



## Markdierk (15. Oktober 2013)

sarakosa schrieb:


> 10,
> 9,
> 8,
> 7,
> ...


 
-1,
-2,
.
.
.


----------



## RuckerParker (15. Oktober 2013)

hoffentlich gucken diese nerds kein fußball... sonst wird es ja noch länger dauern.


----------



## Tassadar (15. Oktober 2013)

Hab vor zwei Jahren bis weit nach Mitternacht gewartet! dann eingeschlafen und um 03:00 aufgewacht ... 03:15 war es soweit ... Ich war ziemlich sicher einer der ersten der bestellt hat .... Lieferzeit war Anfang März

Zwei Monate später war die Lieferzeit in der gleichen Woche! Hätte ich auch pennen können!

Und dann hab ich es kurz vor der Auslieferung abbestellt, da eine Schulteroperation nach Sturz anstand und es unklar war ob ich überhaupt wieder fahren kann 

Also geht schlafen wenn ihr müde seid


----------



## Kopernikus81 (15. Oktober 2013)

Niemals! =)


----------



## Micha382 (15. Oktober 2013)

Es geht wieder


----------



## Steve16061980 (15. Oktober 2013)

Spectral ist bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r4dfahrer (15. Oktober 2013)

Torque Whipzone ist bestellt... ob ich der erste bin?!


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Oktober 2013)

edit:

verlesen 
aber wie so oft, stimmen die Bilder nicht mit der im Text beschriebenen Ausstattung überein...


----------



## Steve16061980 (15. Oktober 2013)

Immerhin das erste Torque


----------



## r4dfahrer (15. Oktober 2013)

Die 9 Wochen Liefer-/Wartezeit werden laaaaaaaaaang


----------



## steinbock19 (15. Oktober 2013)

Spectral ist bestellt.


----------



## Steve16061980 (15. Oktober 2013)

Einfach mal für die statistik

Spectral 27.5 Stealth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (15. Oktober 2013)

ich will das gewicht vom spectral 29 wissen .... da steht aber nix ... argh


----------



## Kopernikus81 (15. Oktober 2013)

Seid ihr das Spectral alle schon gefahren oder bestellt ihr auf gut Glück?


----------



## duc-mo (15. Oktober 2013)

Seltsam, das Steuerrohr beim 29er Spectral ist immernoch irrwitzig lang bei den beiden großen Größen...


----------



## Hillside (16. Oktober 2013)

Wirklich schöne Bikes, ich finde das Spectral klasse. Was mich interessieren würde:

- Welches Modell (8.0, 9.0 SL, EX, etc.) habt Ihr bestellt bzw. wollt Ihr bestellen? 

- Welche Rahmengröße nehmt Ihr bei welcher Körpergröße und SL? Zwischen M und L ist speziell im Oberrohr ja ein Sprung.


----------



## haga67 (16. Oktober 2013)

Spectral AL stealth ist bestellt.
Gar nicht so einfach per IPad 
Ich kam in den Warenkorb nicht rein 

Oh man, das warten war ja jetzt schon schrecklich.
Hoffentlich dauerts nicht wirklich bis KW 7/2014


----------



## haga67 (16. Oktober 2013)

Habe bekloppter Weise das 9,0SL in M bei SL 80 und 175cm Körpergröße bestellt.
Bekloppterweise da ich den Sprung vom 8.0 zum 9.0SL extrem finde.
Aber ich will nach dem Theater mit den Performancegabeln die Factory und XO haben. Das tut jetzt halt einmal richtig weh


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

Grad ein LUX 7.9er bestellt in schwarz/weiß  KW49 geht ja noch. 

Habe mich nur gewundert im Test hieß es die Reverb wär optional dazubestellbar. Kam aber nix oder ich war blind. Habe es jetzt einfach in den Kommentaren dazugeschrieben, hoffe kostet nich soooviel mehr..


----------



## astmonster3000 (16. Oktober 2013)

hi, 
beim spectral 6.9 steht dabei es hätte eine iridium sattelstütze , auf dem bild ist aber eine verstellbere zu sehen. hat canyon da mittlerweile eine eigene oder sind die bilder falsch ? 
schwarz / blau
http://www.canyon.com/i/bikes/zoom/2014/spectral-al-29-69_c1046.jpg
weiß
http://www.canyon.com/i/bikes/zoom/2014/spectral-al-29-69_c1067.jpg


habt ihr da eine idee ?


----------



## Maxmara67 (16. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich mir die Designs der verschiedenen Modelle so anschaue ein echter Rückschritt was Canyon da macht. Dieses ewige babyblau und ein paar Linien hier, eine kleine Spielerei dort... das nimmt ja fast schon Ghost'sche Züge an. 

Bisher empfand ich Canyon ja diesbezüglich immer als schön clean, fast schon provokant und immer sehr klarer Focus auf die Marke . Aber das hier ist ja so etwas von langweilig... geht ja gar nicht dieses ewige schwarz mit fast null Farbalternativen.


----------



## rnReaper (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Phänomen mit der Sattelstütze ist mir auch noch nicht klar. Auch macht mir der Laufradsatz am 7.9 Sorgen. DT Swiss XI700 Spline bis 90kg. Komme sicherlich auf ~110kg mit kompletter Ausrüstung. Da machen ja die Crossride mehr Sinn?!
Und die utopische Steuerrohrlänge von 184mm beim XL Rahmen.. 
Da bleibt nur ein Besuch in Koblenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (16. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Designs der verschiedenen Modelle so anschaue ein echter Rückschritt was Canyon da macht. Dieses ewige babyblau und ein paar Linien hier, eine kleine Spielerei dort... das nimmt ja fast schon Ghost'sche Züge an.
> 
> Bisher empfand ich Canyon ja diesbezüglich immer als schön clean, fast schon provokant und immer sehr klarer Focus auf die Marke . Aber das hier ist ja so etwas von langweilig... geht ja gar nicht dieses ewige schwarz mit fast null Farbalternativen.



Also das Frost-Schema finde ich grade aufgrund der Einfachheit schon sehr interessant. Und das meteor-grey/red ist n Knaller!

So ist das mit den Geschmäckern


----------



## astmonster3000 (16. Oktober 2013)

immer diese vielen bunten farben bei canyon ... NICHT 

entweder derjenige, der für farbgebung zuständig ist ist farbenblind oder ihnen fehlt einfach dashier http://www.amazon.de/Pelikan-720250...&qid=1381899945&sr=8-1&keywords=farbmalkasten

denke die bilder und abmessungen sind noch nicht ganz richtig, manche maße scheinen einfach zu extrem und die gewichte der bikes fehlen auch noch... wird sich sicher noch ändern


----------



## Maxmara67 (16. Oktober 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> immer diese vielen bunten farben bei canyon ... NICHT
> 
> entweder derjenige, der für farbgebung zuständig ist ist farbenblind oder ihnen fehlt einfach dashier http://www.amazon.de/Pelikan-720250...&qid=1381899945&sr=8-1&keywords=farbmalkasten


----------



## mssc (16. Oktober 2013)

bestellt! 
1x Spectral AL 7.0 W in S u. grey - purple fade für meine Freundin (ca. 160/75cm)
1x Spectral AL 8.9 in L u. meteor grey - red für mich (ca. 184/86)

Ich hoffe, der Liefertermin fürs 29er ist nicht allzu spät...


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> beim spectral 6.9 steht dabei es hätte eine iridium sattelstütze , auf dem bild ist aber eine verstellbere zu sehen. hat canyon da mittlerweile eine eigene oder sind die bilder falsch ?
> 
> 
> habt ihr da eine idee ?



man kann die sattelstütze optional dazu kaufen


----------



## tical2000 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage: seh ich das richtig, dass das "leichteste" Fully mit 26" das Strive ist!?
Nerve und Spectral gibts nur (noch) in 27,5" und 29"!?


----------



## Vince Vega (16. Oktober 2013)

Spectral 9.0 EX ist bestellt. Jetzt heisst's warten, warten, warten


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (16. Oktober 2013)

So...Lieferzeiten der SPECTRAL Modelle werden jetzt angezeigt


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: seh ich das richtig, dass das "leichteste" Fully mit 26" das Strive ist!?
> Nerve und Spectral gibts nur (noch) in 27,5" und 29"!?




das ist richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (16. Oktober 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: seh ich das richtig, dass das "leichteste" Fully mit 26" das Strive ist!?
> Nerve und Spectral gibts nur (noch) in 27,5" und 29"!?



Nerve CF gibt es noch...


----------



## Louis1979 (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> man kann die sattelstütze optional dazu kaufen


Die Option ist momentan aber noch nirgends zu sehen oder finde nur ich die nicht?

Aber ich finde das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vom Spectral AL 29 7.9 am besten, auch wenn es mit Pedalen wohl 14kg wiegen wird.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Die Option ist momentan aber noch nirgends zu sehen oder finde nur ich die nicht?



2012 kam die erst wenn man das Bike im Warenkorb hatte, im Warenkorbn dann konnte man die Reverb auswählen, Schaltauge etc.


----------



## Maxid (16. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann auch im Warenkorb keine Option fÃ¼r eine VariosattelstÃ¼tze finden (Spectral 6.0).

Davon abgesehen wolle ich euch aber fragen wie ihr denn zum Angebot der Radon Modelle steht? Ich mÃ¶chte mir bald mein erstes All Mountain zulegen und war sehr auf die Spectral 27,5 gespannt (wobei mir egal ist ob 27,5 oder 26"). Nachdem ich jetzt das Spectral 6.0 auf der Webseite begutachtet habe stelle ich mir aber die Frage ob das Radon Slide 150 8.0 nicht das Bike mit dem besseren Preis/Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis ist (beide 1999â¬).
Vom Design her gefÃ¤llt mir das Spectral besser - aber das soll nicht Grundlage meiner Entscheidung sein.
Zudem schreckt mich die lange Lieferzeit bis KW9 doch auch ab - das is ja noch fast ein halbes jahr :-(


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Spectral 9.0 EX ist bestellt. Jetzt heisst's warten, warten, warten



das EX ist aber nicht für touren geeignet, oder? Wenn man nen berg hochfahren will ist die 1fach kurbel bestimmt unpraktisch


----------



## Dickie76 (16. Oktober 2013)

habe mir auch das Spectral AL 7.9 noch mal angesehen. Da sind ja die ganzen Teile dran, die es bei der 27,5 Zoll-Version erst ab 8.0 gibt. Frechheit. Ich sollte mir noch mal Gedanken über mein Einsatzgebiet machenund ggf. doch auf 29er umsteigen...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (16. Oktober 2013)

Frage in die Runde: 

Strive 8.0 Race oder 9.0 Team?


----------



## Vince Vega (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> das EX ist aber nicht für touren geeignet, oder? Wenn man nen berg hochfahren will ist die 1fach kurbel bestimmt unpraktisch



Wieso soll das EX nicht für Touren geeignet sein? 

Das Rad wiegt knapp 13kg hat eine vernünftige Geometrie und die Sram X01 11 fach Schaltung ist wohl auch tourentauglich. Schlimmstenfalls muss das 36er Kettenblatt einem 32er oder 34er weichen aber für den Rest passt das schon.

Fahre im Moment ein 15kg Enduro mit 2x10 und komme damit problemlos auf Touren zu Recht. So what?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> habe mir auch das Spectral AL 7.9 noch mal angesehen. Da sind ja die ganzen Teile dran, die es bei der 27,5 Zoll-Version erst ab 8.0 gibt. Frechheit. Ich sollte mir noch mal Gedanken über mein Einsatzgebiet machenund ggf. doch auf 29er umsteigen...oder?



Hi,

das 27,5er Modell hat eine TALAS Gabel mit Federwegsverstellung, der 29er eine Float mit fixen 130mm. Das macht preislich auch für uns eine Menge aus und lässt beim 29er daher Raum für hochwertigere Parts 



> Also ich kann auch im Warenkorb keine Option für eine Variosattelstütze finden (Spectral 6.0).



Die gehört serienmäßig ans Bike und ist daher im Lieferumfang, ist noch ein Fehler in der Spezifikation auf der Webseite. Das Bild ist hier korrekt

VG

Michael


----------



## Mibra (16. Oktober 2013)

Ab wann kann man denn die Spectral 29er in Koblenz probesitzen?

Ach ja und ab wann kann man denn mit den Gewichtsangaben der Bikes rechnen?


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Wieso soll das EX nicht für Touren geeignet sein?
> 
> Das Rad wiegt knapp 13kg hat eine vernünftige Geometrie und die Sram X01 11 fach Schaltung ist wohl auch tourentauglich. Schlimmstenfalls muss das 36er Kettenblatt einem 32er oder 34er weichen aber für den Rest passt das schon.
> 
> Fahre im Moment ein 15kg Enduro mit 2x10 und komme damit problemlos auf Touren zu Recht. So what?



ich finde das ja auch richtig geil.. nur waren das meine bedenken.. ich lese mich ja grad mal so in den fully bereich rein und kenn mich noch nicht gut aus. 

würdest du mir das auch empfehlen, obwohl ich hauptschächlich lange touren mache bis ich dann irgendwann mal endlich an nen berg angekommen bin? (komme aus dem pott)


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> würdest du mir das auch empfehlen, obwohl ich hauptschächlich lange touren mache bis ich dann irgendwann mal endlich an nen berg angekommen bin? (komme aus dem pott)



Genau da hat die 11fach ihren Nachteil, auf der Ebene kommt man schnell an die Grenzen, da muss man dann einen kompromiss finden, denn wenn man vorne n große KB dran macht, gehts danach schwerer den Berg hoch.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. Oktober 2013)

Mibra schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn die Spectral 29er in Koblenz probesitzen?
> 
> Ach ja und ab wann kann man denn mit den Gewichtsangaben der Bikes rechnen?



Hi,

sorry, in den Vertriebsthemen wie Verfügbarkeit Musterräder bin ich nicht ganz so tief drin, für uns als Produktmanager ist das Jahr 2014 durch und wir leben schon in 2015 , da muss ich erst bei den Kollgen vom Vertrieb nachfragen. 

Die Gewichte der Spectral 29er liefern wir so schnell als möglich nach.

VG
Michael


----------



## Iconx (16. Oktober 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3270 sollte laut Vorschaukatalog in Toxic Black erscheinen... schade, fand die Farbe einfach nur geil.


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Genau da hat die 11fach ihren Nachteil, auf der Ebene kommt man schnell an die Grenzen, da muss man dann einen kompromiss finden, denn wenn man vorne n große KB dran macht, gehts danach schwerer den Berg hoch.



alles klar. danke Dir für die antwort!


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

Lustig ist ja, dass das Lux 7.9 gestern 200â¬ billiger war (2799â¬). Ich frage mich jetzt ob die Leute den Preis auch bekommen wer es gestern direkt bestellt hat. 

Was ist denn nun mit der optional zubestellbaren Reverb beim Lux? Kommt das noch oder ist das verworfen worden?

BTW mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass man beim Lux von einer "schwimende DÃ¤mpferaufnahme" spricht. Dachte der wÃ¤r nicht schwimmend gelagert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> für uns als Produktmanager ist das Jahr 2014 durch und wir leben schon in 2015 ,



Und was kommt so 2015? 1x11 von Shimano? Preisgünstigere 1x11 von SRAM? (X9/X7)?? Elektronische Schaltung??


----------



## Vince Vega (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> ich finde das ja auch richtig geil.. nur waren das meine bedenken.. ich lese mich ja grad mal so in den fully bereich rein und kenn mich noch nicht gut aus.
> 
> würdest du mir das auch empfehlen, obwohl ich hauptschächlich lange touren mache bis ich dann irgendwann mal endlich an nen berg angekommen bin? (komme aus dem pott)



Naja...jede Schaltung hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 

Auch wenn du kilometerweit durch die Ebene fährst bist du mit der X01 in der beschriebenen Ausführung immer noch gut bedient denn mit 36-10 kannst du doch schon etwas Geschwindigkeit machen. Ist halt dann nach oben hin mit 36-42 an steileren Stücken etwas schwieriger.

Ich fahre im Moment eine 2fach XT Kurbel ohne grosses Kettenblatt (also 32-22 vorne und 11-34 hinten und habe eigentlich bis jetzt das grosse Kettenblatt noch nie vermisst. Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen dass ich kein Tempobolzer bin und die flachen Stücke eher meide. Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung wenn man nur Tempo machen will ist ein schnelles 29 Zoll Hardtail wohl die bessere Wahl.

Ich tendiere wie gesagt sogar dazu das 36er durch ein 34er oder 32er zu ersetzen um überall gut hoch zu kommen. Wenn ich auf dem flachen dann am Anschlag bin dann ist das halt so.


----------



## ssiemund (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> das EX ist aber nicht für touren geeignet, oder? Wenn man nen berg hochfahren will ist die 1fach kurbel bestimmt unpraktisch


Also ich fahre seit 800km auf meinem 2012 Nerve mit 28x11/36 und das geht erstaunlich gut, obwohl mir das 42er als größtes Ritzel noch fehlt, an der Umsetzung arbeite ich noch. Das 36er Kettenblatt beim 9.0EX ist für meinen Geschmack etwas daneben, lässt sich aber leicht ändern, wie Vince Vega schon erwähnt hat und dann passt das. Schade das anstatt der Revelation nicht auf die neue Pike zurückgegriffen wurde, aber grundsätzlich ein schönes Bike 
Stephan


----------



## Vince Vega (16. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Und was kommt so 2015? 1x11 von Shimano? Preisgünstigere 1x11 von SRAM? (X9/X7)?? Elektronische Schaltung??



Shimano soll wohl irgendwann ne 1x11 rausbringen. Dann erstmal auf XTR-Basis, was wiederrum heisst dass sie möglicherweise noch teurer als die XX1 wird.

Elektronische Schaltung wurde ja schon bei der Sea Otter Classic von der Firma K-Edge vorgestellt. Aber naja, elektronische Dämpfer, elektronische Schaltung....nachher schleppt man 1kg Akkus mit rum, wem's gefällt.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Für den theoretischen Vergleich.

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html

XX1 ist eine coole Sache aber das 11te Ritzel ersetzt nunmal kein 2tes Kettenblatt und die Übersetzungen die daraus resultieren. 
Wenn dir ~35km/h aus eigener Kraft in der Ebene reichen würde ich zum "32" greifen.



> Elektronische Schaltung wurde ja schon bei der Sea Otter Classic von der  Firma K-Edge vorgestellt.
> Aber naja, elektronische Dämpfer,  elektronische Schaltung....nachher schleppt man 1kg Akkus mit rum, wem's  gefällt.



elektrischer Antrieb ist auch schon da.... bin gespannt wann die ersten Steckdosen im Wald eingeführt werden


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Für den theoretischen Vergleich.
> 
> http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html
> 
> XX1 ist eine coole Sache aber das 11te Ritzel ersetzt nunmal kein 2tes Kettenblatt und die Übersetzungen die daraus resultieren. Wenn dir ~35km/h aus eigener Kraft in der Ebene reichen würde ich zum "32" greifen.



hmm.. also schneller als 35km/h komme ich im flachen eh nicht..  das 29'' ex hat ja nen "32"


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Für den theoretischen Vergleich.
> 
> http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html
> 
> ...



Also mit einem 28er KB vorne ist laut Ritzelrechner der kleinste Gang genauso leicht wie 2x10 mit 24/38 Kurbel und 11-36 Kassette. Dann allerdings nur noch 33.3 km/H Spitze vs 41.1 km/h bei 2fach.


----------



## Hen_Ren (16. Oktober 2013)

Also irgend wie sind in den Spezifikationen noch einige Fehler drin...

Hat das Spectral 9.9 EX nun den *Float X* (Bild) oder nur den *Float* (Beschreibung)?

Hat das Spectral 9.0 EX nun *32* (Bild) oder gar *36* (Beschreibung) Zähne am Kettenblatt?

Abgesehen davon finde ich die Spezifikation der XO1 selten unüberlegt.
Ich habe an meinem 26er Hardtail noch 3x9 mit vorne 22 und hinten 32 als kürzeste Übersetzung. Damit ist es an einigen Steigungen schon schwierig und ich wünschte mir hinten ein 36er  Ritzel. Übersetzungsverhältnis: 0,688
Nun gehe ich von 32 Zähnen vorne und 42 hinten am Spectral aus. Da komme ich auf ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 0,762!
Nun muss ich noch mit einbeziehen, dass der Raddurchmesser gewachsen ist, also noch schlechteres Übersetzungsverhältnis. Wenn tatsächlich das 36 Kettenblatt vorhanden sein sollte, 0,857!! Beim 29er Spectral EX ähnliches Spiel mit noch größerem Raddurchmesser!

Wo soll das tourentauglich sein? D.h. durch die XO1 muss ich irgend wo im Gleichzug mit neuen Vorteilen an der Übersetzungsbandbreite Einschnitte machen, kein Problem. Aber nun ist das Radel *deutlich schlechter uphilltauglich als meine 7 Jahre alte Gurke(!)* und nach oben hin hinaus hat sich die Bandbreite auch nicht verbessert auch wenn das mir überhaupt nicht wichtig wäre. Wo ist das "Enduro" oder "aggressiver Allmountaineinsatz"? 
Das ist doch komplett verkorkst....


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

hmm ich glaube dann warte ich doch noch die Slide 160 Carbon Series ab
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (16. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Also mit einem 28er KB vorne ist laut Ritzelrechner der kleinste Gang genauso leicht wie 2x10 mit 24/38 Kurbel und 11-36 Kassette. Dann allerdings nur noch 33.3 km/H Spitze vs 41.1 km/h bei 2fach.


Ich kann 28x11 in der Ebene mit Rückenwind nicht dauerhaft treten und bergab gehör ich nicht zu denen, die unbedingt mit 60kmh den Berg runter schießen müssen. Mir langt es also vollkommen, aber die Lösung ist individuell, so wie jeder Fahrer der auf dem Bike sitzt, ganz einfach es passt nicht für jedem 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

die gewichte stehen jetzt auch für die 29' spectral.
das 9.9ex ist ja fast 1kg schwerer als das sl...


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon finde ich die Spezifikation der XO1 selten unüberlegt.
> Ich habe an meinem 26er Hardtail noch 3x9 mit vorne 22 und hinten 32 als kürzeste Übersetzung. Damit ist es an einigen Steigungen schon schwierig und ich wünschte mir hinten ein 36er  Ritzel.



Also 22KB und 36er Kassette auf einem 26" Bike finde ich schon übertrieben. Das ist eine Übersetzung von 0,61 oder 6,6 KMh bei 85 Umdrehung pro Minute. Wenn man da noch langsamer tritt fällt man ja eher vom Bike oder der Lenker steigt hoch. 

Aber im Prinzip hast du natürlich schon recht, 1x11 ist sicherlich nicht für jedermann. Was auf dem Papier gut aussieht und sich gut liest ist in der Realität dann wieder eine andere Sache wenn man ein ein langen Anstieg vor sich hat und sich ein niedrigeren Gang wünscht. Aber nicht jeder fährt halt auch immer die Mördersteigungen mit >20%.



ssiemund schrieb:


> Ich kann 28x11 in der Ebene mit Rückenwind nicht dauerhaft treten und bergab gehör ich nicht zu denen, die unbedingt mit 60kmh den Berg runter schießen müssen. Mir langt es also vollkommen, aber die Lösung ist individuell, so wie jeder Fahrer der auf dem Bike sitzt, ganz einfach es passt nicht für jedem
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich denke mit 24/38 grenzt man sich zu einer XX1 nur gering ab, aber mit 22/36 grenzt man sich schon deutlicher ab. Ist für mich am 29er die beste Lösung, spreche aber auch nur für mich. Im Prinzip bietet die XX1 ja schon eine große Bandbreite, also dafür das sie nur 1 KB hat ist es schon ziemlich genial. Aber trotzdem nichts für mich


----------



## Dickie76 (16. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, in den Vertriebsthemen wie Verfügbarkeit Musterräder bin ich nicht ganz so tief drin, für uns als Produktmanager ist das Jahr 2014 durch und wir leben schon in 2015 , da muss ich erst bei den Kollgen vom Vertrieb nachfragen.
> 
> ...



Dann gib doch an die Kollegen auch mal weiter, dass auf der Starseite von Spectral AL noch ein Tippfehler ist "Kontruiert" statt "Konstruiert". Könnt ihr nicht (noch mal) übersehen...

Dickie76


----------



## grobi59 (16. Oktober 2013)

Leute, Papier ist geduldig, besorgt euch mal ein Rad mit XX1 und probiert es aus.
Mit 32 Zähnen kommt man überall hoch (außer Alpen vielleicht) und man tritt bis ca 38 km/h noch entspannt mit.

Probieren geht über studieren.


(Die 36 Zähne am EX sind allerdings wirklich übertrieben und da wird kein (XX1 "Anfänger")
mit Freude haben.)


----------



## trailterror (16. Oktober 2013)

Gibtsbeim torque ex tatsächtlich nur jeweils 2 rahmenfarben welche bei den 3 modellen gleich sind...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hen_Ren (16. Oktober 2013)

Nächste Frage: 

Spectral 9.0 EX: Wat für ne Gabel steckt den nun drin? In der Beschreibung ist alles dabei: 140mm, 150mm, Solo Air, Dual Position Air!  

Was ist den das kleinste Kettenblatt was man auf die XO1 montieren kann, wenn das was dran ist total nicht passt? Ich meine 30er oder? Auf die XX1 lässt sich ein 28 montieren. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Hen_Ren (16. Oktober 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Mit 32 Zähnen kommt man überall hoch (außer Alpen vielleicht) und man tritt bis ca 38 km/h noch entspannt mit.
> 
> Probieren geht über studieren.



32er auch beim 29? Ich bin offen für neues, nur irgend wie hab ich bei den ganzen Ungereimtheiten die ich da in den Spezifikationen sehe echt Bauchschmerzen..


----------



## Vince Vega (16. Oktober 2013)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Nächste Frage:
> 
> Spectral 9.0 EX: Wat für ne Gabel steckt den nun drin? In der Beschreibung ist alles dabei: 140mm, 150mm, Solo Air, Dual Position Air!
> 
> Was ist den das kleinste Kettenblatt was man auf die XO1 montieren kann, wenn das was dran ist total nicht passt? Ich meine 30er oder? Auf die XX1 lässt sich ein 28 montieren. Ist das korrekt?



Genau so ist es.

X01 geht bis 30 runter an die XX1 passt noch ein 28er. Lochkreis und Spider der beiden Kurbel sind verschieden. Durch den grösseren Spider passt halt kein 28er an die X01.


----------



## grobi59 (16. Oktober 2013)

Erfahrung habe ich nur mit 26". 
Bei 29" solltest du mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt anfangen, da der größere Raddurchmesser eine größere Strecke bei einer Kurbelumdrehung zurücklegt.


----------



## ssiemund (16. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> 
> X01 geht bis 30 runter an die XX1 passt noch ein 28er. Lochkreis und Spider der beiden Kurbel sind verschieden. Durch den grösseren Spider passt halt kein 28er an die X01.


Grundsätzlich hast du recht was original SRAM angeht, aber wenn du den Spider abschraubst und auf die diversen Spiderlesslösung ausweichst kommst du auch beim X01 auf 28 runter.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Vince Vega (16. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt mal back to topic...

Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung wie es genau Canyon es mit den Lieferterminen hält. Gestern war das EX für Kalenderwoche 11 2014 geplant heute ist es schon Woche 14. Bleibt das so oder kann sich der Termin auch noch irgendwann zum Guten wenden dass es halt früher sein kann`?


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> So jetzt mal back to topic...
> 
> Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung wie es genau Canyon es mit den Lieferterminen hält. Gestern war das EX für Kalenderwoche 11 2014 geplant heute ist es schon Woche 14. Bleibt das so oder kann sich der Termin auch noch irgendwann zum Guten wenden dass es halt früher sein kann`?



Da keiner die Chargen und die Anzahl der Bestellung kennt weiß das niemand außer Canyon selber.


----------



## punica (16. Oktober 2013)

Das sich der Liefertermin mit den eingehenden Bestellungen nach hinten verschiebt, sollte ja wohl klar sein.
Ich hatte jedoch Glück und mein Rad kam 2 Wochen zu früh.

Und wer sich nicht sicher ist, welche Ausstattung nun dran ist, einfach anrufen.


----------



## RobG301 (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> hmm ich glaube dann warte ich doch noch die Slide 160 Carbon Series ab



...oder das "neue" Strive in 2014/2015...


----------



## terryx (16. Oktober 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Das sich der Liefertermin mit den eingehenden Bestellungen nach hinten verschiebt, sollte ja wohl klar sein.
> Ich hatte jedoch Glück und mein Rad kam 2 Wochen zu früh.




Bei mir war es genauso  -  2 Wochen früher . Ist natürlich auch Glückssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punica (16. Oktober 2013)

Spricht aber auch von einer gesund- pessimistischen Einschätzung von Canyon, finde ich besser als evtl. 2 Wochen länger warten zu müssen.


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, aus der Gestern bei bestellung angegebenen Lieferwoche (5) wurde nun in der gerade erhaltenen bestätigung Email KW8... Also doch 3 Wochen länger warten.
ist es anderen auch so ergangen?


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. Oktober 2013)

Die neuen FRX sind gefühlt teurer als die Vorjahres-Modelle und ich vermisse ein komplett mit Luft gefedertes Modell mit 200mm...


----------



## psx0407 (16. Oktober 2013)

luftgefedert mit 200mm???   
das gab`s doch letztes jahr auch nicht.

finde die dhx-modelle schon super. das playzone für 1.799 regulär ist doch ein hammerbike als einstieg in den dh-sport bzw. inkl. option auf später aufzurüsten.
einzig die in 2014 bei den dhx so oft verbaute elixir 7 macht mich ein wenig stutzig...


bei den torque ex haben sie sinnhafterweise das "alte" vertride aus dem programm genommen. das wollten scheinbar nicht so viele leute kaufen, weil es in relation zu den anderen zu teuer erschien (...und keine reverb hatte).
das alte alpinist ist also das neue vertride und das ist gut so.  

psx0407


----------



## grobi59 (16. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, in den Vertriebsthemen wie Verfügbarkeit Musterräder bin ich nicht ganz so tief drin, für uns als Produktmanager ist das Jahr 2014 durch und wir leben schon in 2015 , da muss ich erst bei den Kollgen vom Vertrieb nachfragen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,

wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du, bzw canyon, sich hier immer nur zu Wort melden wenn es darum geht die neuen Produkte zu pushen und den Abverkauf anzukurbeln, aber wenn es um Support bei Reklamationen oder anderen Problemen die die User mit ihren Canyon Produkten haben, niemand von euch zu sehen ist?


----------



## Dickie76 (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wird es wohl ein Spectral AL 7.0 in rot, dazu Bell Super in rot

http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/HLM/HLM_Be3SUP-ro-sw_Super-il.jpg


----------



## keF (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin an einem Nerve AL interessiert.

Allerdings gefält mir die Farbe "Raw Club" vom Spectral AL viel mehr.
Hmm 

									 																				Die Gabel  									 																				Fox 32 TALAS CTD Evolution lässt sich auf 120mm absenken. Erfolgt dies über den Luftdruck?

Gruß


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. Oktober 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du, bzw canyon, sich hier immer nur zu Wort melden wenn es darum geht die neuen Produkte zu pushen und den Abverkauf anzukurbeln, aber wenn es um Support bei Reklamationen oder anderen Problemen die die User mit ihren Canyon Produkten haben, niemand von euch zu sehen ist?



Hi,

der User Canyon_Verkauf ist zugegebenermassen öffentlich hier nicht so aktiv, aber im Hintergrund per PN-Nachrichten sehr wohl mit den Kunden hier im IBC im Kontakt. Ich nehme das mal als Anregung mit das wir aus Usersicht auch öffentlich präsenter sein sollten und gebe das an die Kollegen weiter.

Als Produktmanager schaue ich hier schon regelmäßig rein, poste aber eher selten. Wenn mir etwas auffällt gebe ich das an die Kollegen aus dem Service weiter. In den letzten Tagen habe ich persönlich wieder mehr gepostet, da einige technische Fragen aufgetaucht sind die exakt in mein Aufgabengebiet fallen und die die aus dem Stegreif beantworten kann. Das kommt bei Neuheitenvorstellungen gegenüber dem "normalen Tagesgeschäft" halt schon deutlich vermehrt auf

VG
Michael


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> luftgefedert mit 200mm???
> das gab`s doch letztes jahr auch nicht.
> psx0407



Das Torque FRX Rockzone 2013 hatte eine Boxxer World Cup (luftgefedert) und einen Rockshox Vivid Air (auch luftgefedert) --> 16,5 kg. Rennsemmel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (16. Oktober 2013)

keF schrieb:


> Die Gabel Fox 32 TALAS CTD Evolution lässt sich auf 120mm absenken. Erfolgt dies über den Luftdruck?
> Gruß



Denke wie bei allen CTD Modellen über den Knopf auf der linken oberen Holm-Seite (vom Fahrer aus gesehen)...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

Schaut so aus

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9453289/


----------



## Dickie76 (16. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schaut so aus
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9453289/



Ist das dann stufenlos oder nur zwischen 110 und 140 zu variieren.

Bei meiner Pike muss ich derzeit immer am linken Holm schön kurbeln... 

Dickie76


----------



## Flitschbirne (16. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Ist das dann stufenlos oder nur zwischen 110 und 140 zu variieren.



Ne nicht stufenlos. Ich kann bei meiner Talas z.B. von 150mm auf 120mm glaub ich runter...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Ist das dann stufenlos oder nur zwischen 110 und 140 zu variieren.
> 
> Bei meiner Pike muss ich derzeit immer am linken Holm schön kurbeln...
> 
> Dickie76



Nein ist nicht stufenlos, entweder ganz oben oder abgesenkt, ist bei der neuen pike auch so.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dickie76 (16. Oktober 2013)

Was heißt bei dem Vorbau eigentlich Länge 50/70. Was denn nun? 50 oder 70? Oder sind das unterschiedliche Maße (Mitte/Mitte vs. Gesamtlänge)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (16. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Was heißt bei dem Vorbau eigentlich Länge 50/70. Was denn nun? 50 oder 70? Oder sind das unterschiedliche Maße (Mitte/Mitte vs. Gesamtlänge)?



Ich gehe davon aus dass man sich bei Canyon, da die Rahmen vom Spectral ja alle gleich sind, nicht die Mühe gemacht hat für jeden Rahmen eine spezielle Geo-Tabelle anzufertigen. Der 50er Vorbau bezieht sich auf das EX-Modell da es den Renthal Duo nur in 50mm gibt und die anderen Längen sind dann halt für die weiteren Spectralmodelle. So hab ich's auf jeden Fall verstanden.


----------



## Dickie76 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mail von Canyon ist jetzt auch da.

Leute, die haben total viele neue Bikes auf der Homepage!


----------



## DerMolch (16. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der User Canyon_Verkauf ist zugegebenermassen öffentlich hier nicht so aktiv, aber im Hintergrund per PN-Nachrichten sehr wohl mit den Kunden hier im IBC im Kontakt. Ich nehme das mal als Anregung mit das wir aus Usersicht auch öffentlich präsenter sein sollten und gebe das an die Kollegen weiter.
> 
> ...



Wenn sachliche Kritik entgegen weht, sowie bei meinem Facebook-Post bezüglich "optimiertem" Nerve AL+ Fahrwerk vor ca. 2-3 Wochen (Tausch Fox gegen rockShox etc.), werdet Ihr immer ganz klein und es ist kein Mux mehr zu hören/lesen.
Gut, was sollt ihr auch sonst schreiben ausser "Ja, wir haben nicht zureichend getestet und mit der Abstimmung des Hinterbaus nicht ganz richtig gelegen". Ohne hier Behauptungen in den Raum stellen zu wollen, aber es könnte eventuell sein, dass bei einem Telefongespräch eines Eurer PMs mit Herrn O.E. von Fox im April zufällig jemand daneben stand und komische Dinge mitbekommen hat. Nehmen wir es mal als Eventualität die ja vielleicht sein könnte, ohne hier unhaltbare Thesen aufzustellen.
Schaut mal in die Technik Themen, zum Beispiel dem wo es Seitenlang um die Abstimmung eines AL+ Hinterbaus geht. Keine Supportmeldung Eurerseits. 

Anstatt dessen werden eure Neuerungen gepusht bis der Arzt kommt. Mich habt Ihr jedenfalls als Käufer verprellt (Schade - ich hatte vorher 3 Canyons und da stimmten Service und Qualität noch).

Langsam geht mir Eure verkaufsorientierte Marketingstrategie auf den Zeiger.


----------



## grobi59 (16. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Wenn sachliche Kritik entgegen weht, sowie bei meinem Facebook-Post bezüglich "optimiertem" Nerve AL+ Fahrwerk vor ca. 2-3 Wochen (Tausch Fox gegen rockShox etc.), werdet Ihr immer ganz klein und es ist kein Mux mehr zu hören/lesen.
> Gut, was sollt ihr auch sonst schreiben ausser "Ja, wir haben nicht zureichend getestet und mit der Abstimmung des Hinterbaus nicht ganz richtig gelegen". Ohne hier Behauptungen in den Raum stellen zu wollen, aber es könnte eventuell sein, dass bei einem Telefongespräch eines Eurer PMs mit Herrn O.E. von Fox im April zufällig jemand daneben stand und komische Dinge mitbekommen hat. Nehmen wir es mal als Eventualität die ja vielleicht sein könnte, ohne hier unhaltbare Thesen aufzustellen.
> Schaut mal in die Technik Themen, zum Beispiel dem wo es Seitenlang um die Abstimmung eines AL+ Hinterbaus geht. Keine Supportmeldung Eurerseits.
> 
> ...




Genau mein reden und ich habe noch keinen User erlebt, der seine Probleme gepostet hat und im nachhinein davon erzählt hat, dass Canyon sich bei ihm gemeldet hat und das Problem erledigt ist oder daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Dickie76 (16. Oktober 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Genau mein reden und ich habe noch keinen User erlebt, der seine Probleme gepostet hat und im nachhinein davon erzählt hat, dass Canyon sich bei ihm gemeldet hat und das Problem erledigt ist oder daran gearbeitet wird.



Die, bei denen sich die Probleme erledigt haben, haben ja auch keinen Grund zum Posten (in der Regel). Das tun ja nur die Unzufriedenen. Ist leider so...


----------



## psx0407 (16. Oktober 2013)

hiermit erkläre ich als canyon-erstkunde 2012, dass ich in allen belangen mit dem produkt und dem service bisher vollstens zufrieden war.
aus diesem grund habe ich auch vor kurzem wieder ein canyon gekauft. auch bisher war die leistung und der service von canyon nicht zu beanstanden.



und wie geht`s weiter im thema "canyon 2014"?

psx0407

p.s.:
ich arbeite nicht für canyon und habe auch keine vergünstigungen. ich bin aber auch ein harmoniebedürftiger typ...


----------



## DerMolch (16. Oktober 2013)

So wars bei mir auch 5 Jahre lang.


----------



## Mibra (16. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert und hier wurde mir gesagt das die Spectral wohl ab Dezember im Schauraum und zum Probesitzen(fahren) in Koblenz verfÃ¼gbar sind. FÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich sind es zwar 300km aber die nehme ich bei einem Preis von 2300 oder 2900 in Kauf da ich nicht auf gut GlÃ¼ck ein Bike bestellen mÃ¶chte. 

Weiterhin hab ich mal grob die Einzelteile vom 7.9 und vom 8.9 herausgerechnet und bin so zu einer Differenz von 568â¬ gekommen. Ist vielleicht nur fÃ¼r den interessant der sich wie ich z.B. an der Bremse stÃ¶rt.

GruÃ


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die sache mit der grösse kann man ja auch noch abklären beim abholen. Würde das bestellte Bike beim abholen nicht passen kann man ja immer noch tauschen. Da ich mir da halt auch nicht ganz sicher war habe ich es heute mal telefonisch bei Canyon erfragt.

Zusätzlich gibt es ja eeh ein 30 tägiges Rückgaberecht.
Wenn es also eeh ein Canyon werden soll, kann es eigentlich komplet Risikolos jetzt blind bestellt werden.


----------



## DerMolch (16. Oktober 2013)

keF schrieb:


> Ich bin an einem Nerve AL interessiert.
> 
> Allerdings gefält mir die Farbe "Raw Club" vom Spectral AL viel mehr.
> Hmm
> ...



Anleitung für die Talas:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=172

Kauf Dir das AL wenns Dir gefällt, und nur wegen einer anderen Farbe ein Spectral zu nehmen, ist jetzt nicht so ganz das entscheidende Kaufkriterium..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

ich hab mal ne frage zu den Spectral Gewichtsangaben, normalerweise beziehen die sich ja auf die kleinsten rahmen. beim 27,5'' fangen die ja bei XS an, da wiegt das 8.0 12,8kg und die 29'' fangen bei M an und da wiegt das 8.9 12.9kg. wahrscheinlich beziehen die sich immer auf die größe M, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir gerade mal die neuen Modelle angeschaut! Sind jetzt ja alle online, aber ich muss sagen das gerade die neuen Modelle (Spectral und DHX) nicht meinem Geschmack entsprechen. Zumindest nicht auf der Canyon Homepage. Vllt sehen die Bikes in Natura besser aus?! Und die Palette is deutlich größer wie die letzten Jahre! Das Nerve AL gibt's ab 1399,- ...


----------



## Pitchshifter (16. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibtsbeim torque ex tatsächtlich nur jeweils 2 rahmenfarben welche bei den 3 modellen gleich sind...?



Ja, das finde ich auch sehr schwach ... 

Fein ist, dass jetzt 2 von 3 Bikes mit Rock Shox Federgabeln ausgestattet sind.


----------



## haga67 (16. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Als Produktmanager schaue ich hier schon regelmäßig rein, poste aber eher selten. Wenn mir etwas auffällt gebe ich das an die Kollegen aus dem Service weiter. In den letzten Tagen habe ich persönlich wieder mehr gepostet, da einige technische Fragen aufgetaucht sind die exakt in mein Aufgabengebiet fallen und die die aus dem Stegreif beantworten kann. Das kommt bei Neuheitenvorstellungen gegenüber dem "normalen Tagesgeschäft" halt schon deutlich vermehrt auf
> ...



Hallo Michael,
Kannst Du mir sagen was es braucht um die DT Spline 90 XM1450 Räder beim Spectral 9.0SL tubeless zu fahren ? Außer der Milch natürlich nur die Ventile oder werden die mitgeliefert ?

Gibt es den Ergon-SM30 Sattel in verschiedenen Größen ?
Oder kommt der immer in M ?
Gibt es einen Unterschied zum SM3?
Ich Finde bei Ergon nur den SM3 und den gibt es in 3 Größen...

Gruß
Arne

PS: es gibt noch diverse Fehler auf der neuen Homepage.
Falls Ihr Hinweise braucht...


----------



## MUD´doc (16. Oktober 2013)

Was?!
Kein 26er Hardtail mehr?
Noch nicht mal mehr der Klassiker Yellowstone im Günstig-Segment?

Wenigstens die Farbe "Chrome Red-Black" im Spectral ist mein Highlight.


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ja, das finde ich auch sehr schwach ...
> 
> Fein ist, dass jetzt 2 von 3 Bikes mit Rock Shox Federgabeln ausgestattet sind.



warum sind hier denn fast alle gegen Fox Gabeln und Pro Rock Shox??
ich kenn mich da nicht gut aus, deswegen frage ich.
als ich bei specialized war, meinte der Verkäufer, dass die Fox sachen das beste ist was man kaufen kann, obwohl das Bike was ich gefahren bin ne RockShox Revelation hatte..


----------



## scratchy996 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die weisse Gabel beim Nerve AL 6.0 hat eine Thru Axle im Bild, und die Schwarze Gabel hat Quick Release...eins davon muss falsch sein.

Weiss jemand ob die RS Reba im Nerve AL tapered ist ?


----------



## DerMolch (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> warum sind hier denn fast alle gegen Fox Gabeln und Pro Rock Shox??
> ich kenn mich da nicht gut aus, deswegen frage ich.
> als ich bei specialized war, meinte der Verkäufer, dass die Fox sachen das beste ist was man kaufen kann, obwohl das Bike was ich gefahren bin ne RockShox Revelation hatte..



Das wurde mir von Fox Servicepartnern auch gesagt. Ich hätte die beste Gabel auf dem Markt, die MUSS funktionieren.
Die Realität ist eine andere, wenn man das Rad dementsprechend einsetzt. Ich wage zu behaupten, wenn man nichts anderes kennt, oder nur Touren fährt, merkt man die Nachteile nicht.


----------



## DerMolch (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke @mstaab_canyon für die PM, ich bin gerade dabei Dir auf diese aufschlussreiche wie ausführliche Nachricht zu antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Anstatt dessen werden eure Neuerungen gepusht bis der Arzt kommt.



Naja, das macht doch jeder Hersteller. Ist ja auch OK, wenn der Hersteller auf seine neuen Bikes stolz ist und die entsprechend auch verkaufen will. Bis der Arzt kommt merk ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nix von. Wie meinst du das? Weil sie auf der Eurobike waren oder wie?

Ich würde mir auch wünschen wenn Canyon hier mehr Stellung nehmen würde. Aber bei vielen Sachen würde auch einfach nichts bei rauskommen, gerade zu dem Thema Fahrwerk Nerve AL+ wurde doch auf 30 Seiten durchgekaut wie Kaugummi und du hast auch schon offizielle Antwort von Canyon, dass das Fahrwerk halt beabsichtigt so weich ist. Dann kann man das auch einfach mal irgendwann akzeptieren. Irgendwann bringt es halt einfach nichts mehr? Ich weiß im Grand Canyon SLX Thread gabs mal eine offizielle Stellungsnahme. Das war dann aber nur bedeutungsloses Marketing Geschwafel... Super.

Und sagen wir es mal so: Wenn mir die Sache ernst ist schreibe ich Canyon direkt eine Mail oder ruf an. Wenn mir die Sache dann richtig ernst ist gibts ein Einschreiben. Und wenn mir die Sache noch mehr Ernst ist gibts Post vom Anwalt (war Gott sei dank bisher noch nicht nötig.). Forum ist ja nur eine Ergänzung.


----------



## Pitchshifter (16. Oktober 2013)

RuckerParker schrieb:


> warum sind hier denn fast alle gegen Fox Gabeln und Pro Rock Shox??
> 
> ich kenn mich da nicht gut aus, deswegen frage ich.
> als ich bei specialized war, meinte der Verkäufer, dass die Fox sachen das beste ist was man kaufen kann, obwohl das Bike was ich gefahren bin ne RockShox Revelation hatte..



1. Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.
2. Ein hoher Preis lässt ein Produkt automatisch hochwertig(er) erscheinen.
3. Nicht alles glauben, was die Marketing Abteilungen erfinden und Händler erzählen.








Wieso ich Fox meide: Weder meine 160-er Fox Talas 36 (2008) noch die Generation Jahre später (2012) hat im Freundeskreis vernünftig funktioniert. Schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, bockige Performance, zu hohe Endprogression, kompliziertes Innenleben und die vorgeschriebenen Service-Intervalle. Generell das Gefühl über den Tisch gezogen zu werden (Preis-Leistung!). Zu den 34-er oder 32-er Modellen kann ich nichts sagen ...


----------



## Don.Coyote (16. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die DHX-Serie exakt dieselben Geometriedaten als die FRX 2013 Serie hat?
Hmmm, das enttäuscht mich jetzt schon etwas. Dachte zumindest an einen flacheren Sitzwinkel...


----------



## RuckerParker (16. Oktober 2013)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> 1. Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.
> 2. Ein hoher Preis lässt ein Produkt automatisch hochwertig(er) erscheinen.
> 3. Nicht alles glauben, was die Marketing Abteilungen erfinden und Händler erzählen.
> 
> ...




dank dir! dann weiß ich wieder etwas mehr


----------



## RobG301 (17. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass man sich bei Canyon, da die Rahmen vom Spectral ja alle gleich sind, nicht die Mühe gemacht hat für jeden Rahmen eine spezielle Geo-Tabelle anzufertigen. Der 50er Vorbau bezieht sich auf das EX-Modell da es den Renthal Duo nur in 50mm gibt und die anderen Längen sind dann halt für die weiteren Spectralmodelle. So hab ich's auf jeden Fall verstanden.



Zudem wars halt bisher so, dass bei den Race Face Vorbauten bei S und M 50mm Vorbauten verbaut waren, bei L dann 70! Das entfällt ja jetzt bei vielen Bikes durch die Verwendung des Renthal Duo, da dieser ja nur in 50mm erhältlich ist.


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Oktober 2013)

Würde aber heißen, dass bei der Angabe 50/70 beim Spectral AL in L von einem 70er Vorbau auszugehen wäre...oder? Ggf. kann sich der geschätzte Herr Staab hierzu noch mal kurz äußern.

Noch mal was anderes: Dei Rahmengröße L ist beim Spectral ja die größte Größe. Ist die mit dem L des Nerve AL+ vergleichbar oder gibt es durch die etwas größeren Reifen hier Unterschiede?

Dickie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (17. Oktober 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Die weisse Gabel beim Nerve AL 6.0 hat eine Thru Axle im Bild, und die Schwarze Gabel hat Quick Release...eins davon muss falsch sein.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob die RS Reba im Nerve AL tapered ist ?



Sind doch gleich die Gabeln... Ja ist tapered. Du kannst bei der Ausstattung neben dem Gabelnamen auf dieses "+" drücken, da steht meistens noch etwas mehr Info über die jeweilige Komponente...


----------



## seblon (17. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Und sagen wir es mal so: Wenn mir die Sache ernst ist schreibe ich Canyon direkt eine Mail oder ruf an. Wenn mir die Sache dann richtig ernst ist gibts ein Einschreiben. Und wenn mir die Sache noch mehr Ernst ist gibts Post vom Anwalt (war Gott sei dank bisher noch nicht nötig.). *Forum ist ja nur eine Ergänzung*.



+1
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## scratchy996 (17. Oktober 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Sind doch gleich die Gabeln... Ja ist tapered. Du kannst bei der Ausstattung neben dem Gabelnamen auf dieses "+" drücken, da steht meistens noch etwas mehr Info über die jeweilige Komponente...



Das mit dem Tapered Steuerrohr wurde heute hinzugefuegt. Aber wenn man zoomt, sieht man dass die Schwarze Reba QR hat und die weisse ist Thru Axle.

Egal , ich frage mal bei Canyon.


----------



## Flitschbirne (17. Oktober 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tapered Steuerrohr wurde heute hinzugefuegt. Aber wenn man zoomt, sieht man dass die Schwarze Reba QR hat und die weisse ist Thru Axle.
> 
> Egal , ich frage mal bei Canyon.



Bin ich beim richtigen Rad? Nerve AL 6.0 oder??? Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Hier ich hab extra für dich mal Photoshop bemüht...


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Oktober 2013)

So, ich wechsel dann mal in Wartezimmer.

Für die Statistik: Spectral AL 7 in rot

D


----------



## mstaab_canyon (17. Oktober 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> Kannst Du mir sagen was es braucht um die DT Spline 90 XM1450 Räder beim Spectral 9.0SL tubeless zu fahren ? Außer der Milch natürlich nur die Ventile oder werden die mitgeliefert ?



Die sind wie die SplineOne Tubeless ready mit Tape und Ventil. Nach meinen Unterlager gehören beiden zum Lieferumfang.



haga67 schrieb:


> Gibt es den Ergon-SM30 Sattel in verschiedenen Größen ?
> Oder kommt der immer in M ?
> Gibt es einen Unterschied zum SM3?
> Ich Finde bei Ergon nur den SM3 und den gibt es in 3 Größen...



Der SM30 ist ein neuer OEM-Sattel in "Einheitsgröße". "One Size fits all" und bisher kommen wir auch alle gut mit dem Sattel klar. AUf der Ergon-Webseite wirst Du den nicht finden, da ein reiner Erstausrüster-Artikel.

An den Fehlern auf der Webseite wird noch gearbeitet. Danke für den Hinweis 

VG
Michael


----------



## mstaab_canyon (17. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Würde aber heißen, dass bei der Angabe 50/70 beim Spectral AL in L von einem 70er Vorbau auszugehen wäre...oder? Ggf. kann sich der geschätzte Herr Staab hierzu noch mal kurz äußern.
> 
> Noch mal was anderes: Dei Rahmengröße L ist beim Spectral ja die größte Größe. Ist die mit dem L des Nerve AL+ vergleichbar oder gibt es durch die etwas größeren Reifen hier Unterschiede?
> 
> Dickie



Hi,

die 27,5er Spectrals haben in L immer 70, Ausnahme ist das EX mit einem 50er Vorbau

Die Rahmengröße hat nichts mit der Laufradgröße zu tun. Wenn einem L passt, dann passt L beim 27,5er Spectral, beim 26" Nerve AL+ und beim 29er Grand Canyon CF SLX. Allerdings unterscheidet sich die Sitzposition natürlich je nach Einsatzprofil des Rades.

VG
Michael


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

weiß jemand welche Achsen Maße die neuen DHX Bikes haben?
Vorne 20mm Steckachse und hinten?

Danke


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die 27,5er Spectrals haben in L immer 70, Ausnahme ist das EX mit einem 50er Vorbau



Danke für die Infos. Dann könntet ihr das mit dem Vorbau doch bei den Tabellen auch entsprechend klar darstellen oder? Die Angabe 50/70 finde ich verwirrend.

Dickie


----------



## Micki (17. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> An den Fehlern auf der Webseite wird noch gearbeitet. Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> VG
> Michael



Schon gesehen? Bei dem Nerve AL 29 auf dem Titelbild? Das Bike ist mit Conti Schlappen ausgerüstet, im Boden spiegeln sich aber Schwalbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (17. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Schon gesehen? Bei dem Nerve AL 29 auf dem Titelbild? Das Bike ist mit Conti Schlappen ausgerüstet, im Boden spiegeln sich aber Schwalbe


 

HAHA VOLL Geil!


----------



## RobG301 (17. Oktober 2013)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die 27,5er Spectrals haben in L immer 70, Ausnahme ist das EX mit einem 50er Vorbau
> 
> ...



Bei den Strives scheint bei der Tabelle auch noch ein Fehler drin zu sein! Mir ist der Renthal Duo nur in 50mm Länge bekannt, in der Tabelle steht allerdings 60mm (S/M) bzw. 70mm (L) und auch die Lenkerbreite ist mit 750-780 angegeben, obwohl in der Bezeichnung Fatbar steht hat der doch 780mm. Der Fatbar Lite hätte 740mm. Welcher ist denn nun montiert?


----------



## RobG301 (17. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Schon gesehen? Bei dem Nerve AL 29 auf dem Titelbild? Das Bike ist mit Conti Schlappen ausgerüstet, im Boden spiegeln sich aber Schwalbe



Bist aber auch ein Adlerauge!


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Bei den Strives scheint bei der Tabelle auch noch ein Fehler drin zu sein! Mir ist der Renthal Duo nur in 50mm Länge bekannt, in der Tabelle steht allerdings 60mm (S/M) bzw. 70mm (L) und auch die Lenkerbreite ist mit 750-780 angegeben, obwohl in der Bezeichnung Fatbar steht hat der doch 780mm. Der Fatbar Lite hätte 740mm. Welcher ist denn nun montiert?


 
Das ist der neue, nur für Erstausrüster. Der neue Renthal Auszieh-bar


----------



## chezjaques (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

weiss jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln "Fox 32 TALAS CTD Evolution" im Spectral 7.0 und dem "Fox 32 TALAS CTD FIT Performance" aus dem 8.0. Ist das nur das FIT "Air and oil do mix, and in the world of suspension, it degrades performance. Our isolation technology employs a bladder system that simply keeps the oil and air from mixing to provide optimal performance in all riding extremes." und macht such das stark bemerkbar?


----------



## RobG301 (17. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Das ist der neue, nur für Erstausrüster. Der neue Renthal Auszieh-bar


----------



## Micki (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Contischlappen ist auch der neue, spiegelt sich ab 2014 wie ein Schwalbe


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Der Contischlappen ist auch der neue, spiegelt sich ab 2014 wie ein Schwalbe



Genau: In der Dreckpfütze spiegelt sich dann Schwalbe. Der ist dann immer unterlegen


----------



## punica (17. Oktober 2013)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiss jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln "Fox 32 TALAS CTD Evolution" im Spectral 7.0 und dem "Fox 32 TALAS CTD FIT Performance" aus dem 8.0. Ist das nur das FIT "Air and oil do mix, and in the world of suspension, it degrades performance. Our isolation technology employs a bladder system that simply keeps the oil and air from mixing to provide optimal performance in all riding extremes." und macht such das stark bemerkbar?


Macht fast keinen Unterschied, wenn die Evo wirklich keine FIT ist dann ist sie auch einfacher zu warten. Im Prinzip nur jährlich Ölwechseln und gut is.
Auf jeden Fall das 7.0er nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tassadar (17. Oktober 2013)

Brauche Hilfe!

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=22,...32,36,42&GT2=DERS&UF2=2330&TF=66&UF=2330&SL=2

Hab da mal meins mit dem Spectral AL 9.9 EX verglichen. Also wenn es steiler wird reicht mir das nicht!? Selbst ein 30er vorne bringt nur -0,2km/h im kleinsten Gang 

Hab ich was falsch gemacht? Wenn das so ist dann kann ich bei langen Anstiegen mich nicht gemütlich im Schritttempo ausruhen


----------



## Tassadar (17. Oktober 2013)

Achso ... wer den Ritzelrechner nicht kennt ... einfach super das Ding 

Oben X01 unten 3x10, einfach oben oder unten anklicken zum ändern ... Ritzel kann man greifen und verschieben, oder unten einstellen!


----------



## Tassadar (17. Oktober 2013)

Und gleich noch ne Frage:

Berg hoch so zwischen 6 und 12km/h, flache Bereich so 12-25km/h, abwärts oder Waldautobahn 25+ km/h

Bei 2x10, fährt man da nicht häufig im Kettenblattwechselbereich??? Klar runter groß, rauf klein, aber bei flachem und wechselndem Gelände bin ich doch ständig am wechseln ... da ist halt X01 irgendwie super


----------



## Oshiki (17. Oktober 2013)

Mich stören am Spectral 7.0 die schmalen Felgen  und die Avid Bremsen. Da wäre mir die Zee 1000mal lieber gewesen.

Bzw. die allgemein bei der Spectral Reihe für ein AM zu schmale Felgen.


----------



## Moscher9 (17. Oktober 2013)

Moin moin,
mit großem Interesse habe bisher eure Beträge bezüglich der neuen SPECTRAL gelesen.
Besondern interessieren mich das 7.0 und das 7.9. Wenn man nun mal die beiden vergleicht, welche Wahl würdet ihr da treffen? Gibt es Vor- und Nachteile, die zu einem raten und zum anderen nicht?
LG


----------



## Austrian Beduin (17. Oktober 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Was?!
> Kein 26er Hardtail mehr?
> !


Leider! da wirds bei mir wohl kein Canyon mehr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratchy996 (17. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es jemanden interessiert, ich habe eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen , bzgl. der Gabel am Nerve 6.0 :

"Das Nerve AL 6.0 ist mit einer Rock Shox Reba RL Federgabel mit Schnellspannachse ausgestattet. Die Darstellung auf unserer Homepage mit der weißen Gabel und Steckachse ist leider ein Fehler."


----------



## Stephan_S (17. Oktober 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Macht fast keinen Unterschied, wenn die Evo wirklich keine FIT ist dann ist sie auch einfacher zu warten. Im Prinzip nur jährlich Ölwechseln und gut is.
> Auf jeden Fall das 7.0er nehmen!



Warum auf jeden Fall das 7.0er. Ist der Unterschied zum 8.0 wirklich so gering?


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Oktober 2013)

Cool, man hat beim Lux Rahmenbeschreibung jetzt mal "die schwimmend gelagerte Dämpferaufnahme" zu "feste dämpferaufnahme - Für eine progressive Dämpferkennlinie" geändert. 

Liest sich marketingtechnisch aber wirklich nicht sehr gut liebes Canyon . Erstmal versteht das der 0815 Käufer nicht und 2. bei einem schwimmend gelagerte Dämpfer steigt die Progression ja gegen Ende und bei einer festen Dämpferaufnahme sollte es eher heißen "Für ein gleichbleibende progressive Dämpferkennlinie?"


----------



## punica (17. Oktober 2013)

Stephan_S schrieb:


> Warum auf jeden Fall das 7.0er. Ist der Unterschied zum 8.0 wirklich so gering?


Im Prinzip sparst du 500 für nur 200g mehr Gewicht.
Das Geld kann man mMn. besser investieren.
Ich würde nur die Avid Elixir 5 gegen eine bessere Bremse tauschen, aber auch erst wenn du merkst, dass sie dir nicht liegt.


----------



## punica (17. Oktober 2013)

Austrian Beduin schrieb:


> Leider! da wirds bei mir wohl kein Canyon mehr!!


Schonmal ein 29er gefahren? Die meisten hören spätestens dann auf gegen 29er zu wettern, wenn sie mal eins länger gefahren sind.
Und für den Rest gibt es immer noch 650B...


----------



## Stephan_S (17. Oktober 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sparst du 500 für nur 200g mehr Gewicht.
> Das Geld kann man mMn. besser investieren.
> Ich würde nur die Avid Elixir 5 gegen eine bessere Bremse tauschen, aber auch erst wenn du merkst, dass sie dir nicht liegt.



Hmm, klingt nicht schlecht. Muss ich überdenken. Was ist mit den Laufrädern? Ich bin relativ schwer (90 kg)


----------



## punica (17. Oktober 2013)

Konnte auf die schnelle keine Gewichtsangabe für die M 1900 finden, zumindest nicht für 27,5". Wobei das nicht ganz so kritisch ist wie bei den 29ern.


----------



## Stephan_S (17. Oktober 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Konnte auf die schnelle keine Gewichtsangabe für die M 1900 finden, zumindest nicht für 27,5". Wobei das nicht ganz so kritisch ist wie bei den 29ern.



Für die Spectral AL 8.0 Laufräder - DT Swiss ONE XM 1501 Spline - habe ich maximal 120 kg gefunden.


----------



## Oshiki (17. Oktober 2013)

*M 1900 Spline® 27.5*

 					                     Die solide, 19 mm breite Felge ist die Basis für  dieses All Mountain Laufrad. Die straight pull Speichen verbinden sie  mit der zuverlässigen SPLINE® Pawl Nabe für Langlebigkeit und viel Trailtime.
*Gewicht pro Set: 1830 g*


----------



## Austrian Beduin (17. Oktober 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Schonmal ein 29er gefahren? Die meisten hören spätestens dann auf gegen 29er zu wettern, wenn sie mal eins länger gefahren sind.
> Und für den Rest gibt es immer noch 650B...


...aber kein HT in Gr. M....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan_S (17. Oktober 2013)

Oshiki schrieb:


> *M 1900 Spline® 27.5*
> 
> Die solide, 19 mm breite Felge ist die Basis für  dieses All Mountain Laufrad. Die straight pull Speichen verbinden sie  mit der zuverlässigen SPLINE® Pawl Nabe für Langlebigkeit und viel Trailtime.
> *Gewicht pro Set: 1830 g*



Danke. Ich meinte aber das Fahrergewicht


----------



## chriso27 (17. Oktober 2013)

Kennt von euch jmd den Grund dafür, warum es das Nerve mit 27,5  nicht in der stealth farbvariante gibt!? Beim 29er gibt es die doch auch...
Oder kommt da noch eine "special Edition"?


----------



## Hen_Ren (17. Oktober 2013)

Versteht Ihr den gewaltigen Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem Spectral 9.9 EX (13,6kg) und dem Spectral AL 9.9 SL (12,75kg)?
Beim Spectral 9.0 EX (12,5kg) zum Spectral 9.0 SL (12,6kg) ist es fast kein Unterschied in der 29er Variante fast ein *ganzes Kilo*?!?!

Habe heute angerufen: Fox Float *X* ist im 29er EX drin, 29er Rahmen sind in L gewogen, 27.5er in M. 
Das 27.5er EX hat tatsächlich *34* Kettenblatt (gestern stand es noch mit 36er drin und 32er aufm Foto). Was für ne genaue Revelation (also absenkbar oder nicht) drin ist konnten sie mir nicht sagen.


----------



## Vince Vega (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffen nicht absenkbar :


----------



## mtintel (17. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Ich hoffen nicht absenkbar


Was wäre daran schlecht, wenn sie absenkbar wäre? Dachte immer, die absenkbare Version ist in der 2014 Version besser und hat eben das Plus an Features, da Absenkbarkeit.


----------



## Vince Vega (18. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es wie bei Fox ist, leidet die Performance.
 Ausserdem fahre ich seit 6 Jahren eine Talas die ich noch so gut wie nie abgesenkt habe da es auch so geht.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Wenn es wie bei Fox ist, leidet die Performance.
> Ausserdem fahre ich seit 6 Jahren eine Talas die ich noch so gut wie nie abgesenkt habe da es auch so geht.



Wenn keine Absenkung vorhanden ist tut es zur Not auch ein Zurrgurt! Aber bei meinem straffen Setup brauch ich persönlich die Absenkung nahezu nie!


----------



## desktop (18. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass auf dem Nerve auf der Abbildung die Spline 1501 in der EX Ausführung drauf ist. In der Beschreibung jedoch die XM Version. EX würde ja auf dem Spectral auch eher Sinn machen. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2013)

Bzgl. Laufräder würde mich auch interessieren, ob die Sram Roam 50 auf dem Spectral AL 9.9Ex stabiler sein sollen als die XM1501 auf den 8.9. Immerhin ist der Satz sogar angeblich ca. 100g leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (18. Oktober 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass auf dem Nerve auf der Abbildung die Spline 1501 in der EX Ausführung drauf ist. In der Beschreibung jedoch die XM Version. EX würde ja auf dem Spectral auch eher Sinn machen. Was stimmt nun?



Ich würde mich mal auf die Angaben in der Tabelle verlassen... Wer weiß, wann die Bilder gemacht wurden... Aber Photshop kann da ja helfen...


----------



## Hen_Ren (18. Oktober 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal auf die Angaben in der Tabelle verlassen... Wer weiß, wann die Bilder gemacht wurden... Aber Photshop kann da ja helfen...



Kann man alles vergessen, es sind dermaßen viele Fehler sowohl in den Beschreibungen als auch in den Fotos drin. Jedem Praktikanten mit ein bisschen Verstand hätte so manches Ding auffallen müssen. Teilweise sind eins zu eins die Beschreibungen von Zulieferseiten kopiert worden, egal welche Variante. Gewichtsangaben der Laufräder stimmen auch häufig nicht, sind bei 29er und 27,5er Variante häufig die gleiche Angabe.

Lieber gleich anrufen, vielleicht erwischt man jemand mit ein bisschen Ahnung.


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Oktober 2013)

Laut Canyon (Hotline/Technik) wiegt der Spectral AL Rahmen in der 27,5" Variante 2660g (Rahmengröße M).  > Hatte nicht hier neulich* einer was davon geschrieben das einen Zeitschrift (MB 11/2013) den mit 2860g in einem Test angegeben hat ?? Die 2660g würden bis auf 2g auch der Angabe für das alte Nerve AL+ entsprechen (2658g).

Das Rahmengewicht des 29" konnte man mir nicht nennen, das läge noch nicht vor.

--

* Edit meint: gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11014304&postcount=24


----------



## Vincy (18. Oktober 2013)

Kommt drauf an, ob es das Gewicht mit oder ohne Dämpfer ist. 
Im Test der MB ist das angegebene Gewicht mit Dämpfer. 
Und ein eloxierter Rahmen ist auch deutlich leichter, als ein lackierter oder pulverbeschichteter Rahmen. 100-200g Unterschied.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2013)

Auch noch die Frage ob mit oder ohne Steckachse bzw. mit/ohne Steuersatz gemessen wurde.

Schade das es keine Infos zum 29er gibt, würde mich sehr interessieren. Wenns ähnlich wie das 27,5er ist wäre es ja immer noch leichter als das letztjährige Nerve AL 29.


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Oktober 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob es das Gewicht mit oder ohne Dämpfer ist.
> Im Test der MB ist das angegebene Gewicht mit Dämpfer.
> Besser wäre es, wenn man es einheitlich ohne Dämpfer angeben würde, da die Dämpfer auch unterschiedliches Gewicht haben können.



Die Angabe von Canyon mit 2660g sind ohne Dämpfer.

In deinem Beitrag habe ich das "Mit Dämpfer" wohl überlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wenns ähnlich wie das 27,5er ist wäre es ja immer noch leichter als das letztjährige Nerve AL 29.



Letztes Jahr gabs noch kein Nerve AL 29 und das diesjährige ist vom Rahmen her gleich wie das bereits im Verkauf stehenden nächstjährige


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das *STRIVE AL 8.0 RACE *in der Team-lackierung in Größe L schon ausverkauft...
HAMMER !!!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das *STRIVE AL 8.0 RACE *in der Team-lackierung in Größe L schon ausverkauft...
> HAMMER !!!



Wenn das wirklich stimmt, möcht ich gern wissen wieviel Bikes die hatten, mehr als 100 Bstellungen werden da wohl nicht eingegangen sein, oder???


----------



## Mibra (18. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal weiß jemand von euch ob man bei Canyon zusätzlich am Spectral noch eine Remote für die Gabel oder den Dämpfer ordern kann? Hab mich mittlerweile so daran gewöhnt das ich es eigentlich nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## Micha382 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das würde ich jetzt mal mit nen klaren nein beantworten.
Da du für ne Remote den Dämpfer umbauen musst, bzw. das mit dem verbauten Dämpfer eventuell gar nicht geht.


----------



## mssc (18. Oktober 2013)

@mstaab_canyon

Welche Achse haben die Black Flag Naben beim Spectral 7.0W? Bis jetzt habe ich die Comp nur mit Schnellspanner am HR gefunden....


----------



## Flkz1983 (19. Oktober 2013)

*Nerve AL 29 oder Spectral AL 29 ?*

Hallo Zusammen.
Also ich hab eine sehr fundamentale Frage: Wer bin ich? Bzw. welcher Fahrer-Typ?
Ich versuch mich kurz zu fassen. Ich fahre bisher ein 11,5kg No-Brand Hardtail von Transalp 24. Komplett XT, RockShox Tora 318. Damit bin ich jetzt schon einige Jahre unterwegs. Es hat sich nun so entwickelt, dass ich gern schnelle Mix Touren fahre (20-24km/h) Bedeutet also gerne Flachland, gern bergauf und auch gern bergab. Und das immer so schnell ich eben grad kann. Ich liebe Trails und nehme auch gern mal den ein oder anderen Sprung mit. Würd sagen so bis zu ner Höhe von 40-70cm (geschätzt). Aber in letzter Zeit reizt mich auch immer mehr das Enduro-Thema. Möchte also künftig evtl. noch etwas ruppigere Trails oder mal nen leichten Bikepark fahren können und will aber trotzdem noch agil und flink unterwegs sein wenns mal mit den Kumpels auf ne 2-stündige 25km/h Flachlandtour geht.

Bin ich da nun mit dem Nerve 29 oder Spectral 29 besser bedient?
Hab bedenken, dass das Nerve Sprünge auf Dauer nicht verkraftet und beim Spectral hab ich bedenken, dass ich nicht mehr schnell genug sein könnte?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Hab bedenken, dass das Nerve Sprünge auf Dauer nicht verkraftet und beim Spectral hab ich bedenken, dass ich nicht mehr schnell genug sein könnte?



Wegen den Sprüngchen würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen. Das was du genannt hast geht mit jedem X-beliebigen Bike, wenn man nicht gerade zur 100kg+ Fraktion zählt. Ich denke das Nerve sollte dein Anforderungen perfekt erfüllen.


----------



## Flkz1983 (19. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wegen den Sprüngchen würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen ... Ich denke das Nerve sollte dein Anforderungen perfekt erfüllen.



Bist Du sicher? Also wie gesagt will ich mich schon noch stärker in Richtung Enduro entwickeln. Die Sprünge waren bisher nur nicht so hoch/weit weil ich mir am Hardtail nix kaputt machen wollte. Also im Moment fühl ich mich schon sehr zum Spectral AL 29 7.9 hingezogen. Hat halt fast 1kg mehr als das Nerve AL 29 9.9 und 36/22 Kettenblätter statt 38/24. Fällt das arg ins Gewicht was Geschwindigkeit bzw. schnelles Fahren über längeren Zeitraum in der Ebene angeht?


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

Warum nicht? Auch um dein HT musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, selbst wenn du den Federweg mal ausnutzt heißt das ja noch lange nicht, das es am Ende ist und beim nächsten Satz in zwei Hälften bricht... 

Auch das Nerve ist eine deutliche Steigerung zu deinem aktuelle Bike, wenns um Komfort, Laufruhe und Gripp geht. Enduro ist ein "Modebegriff" da versteht jeder etwas anderes drunter. Vor ein paar Jahren war AllMountain das Schlagwort. Bei deinen Vorlieben insbesondere "Flachland" und "Speed" spricht eigentlich alles fürs Nerve und im Zweifel kannst du das durch potentere Reifen auch ganz einfach in Richtung "Enduro" trimmen... 

Wenn du dich durch den Federweg zum Spectral hin gezogen fühlst, dann ist das auch okay. Beides sind vermutlich gute Räder.

38/11 am 29er entspricht ungefähr 42/11 beim 26er und 24/36 am 29er ist ungefähr mit 22/32 beim 26er zu vergleichen. Kannst dir ja überlegen was du brauchst. Ritzelrechner.de ist immer eine gute Idee um die Größenordnungen ein zu schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (19. Oktober 2013)

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, meine Vorliebe geht schon eher in Richtung Trails, quer durch den Wald fetzen und wenns geht auch irgendwo drüber oder runter hüpfen... nur möchte ich das alles noch mehr ausbauen können und evtl. künftig auch etwas höhere Drops springen, ohne mir Sorgen machen zu müssen, dass die Federung durchschlägt. Ich weiß, höhere Drops ist jetzt ein relativ dehnbarer Begriff... und dazu möcht ich auch noch "relativ" schnell unterwegs sein  Ich seh schon... das wird eher eine Bauchentscheidung. Man hat das ja irgendwie im Gefühl, was man mit einem Bike machen kann, wenn man es nur schon anschaut.


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

Bist du schon mal ausgiebig ein Fully und dann noch ein 29er Fully gefahren? Macht nicht unbedingt den Eindruck... 

Für Trails "braucht" es gar keinen Federweg. Federweg "braucht" man nur wenn man höhere Ansprüche an Komfort, Gripp und Geschwindigkeit stellt... Ich fahre z.B. mit dem HT die gleichen Strecken wie mit dem Fully. Mit dem Fully bin ich allerdings schneller und entspannter wieder unten.

Nochmal, deine Angst ist völlig unbegründet! Bei meinen Bikes schlagen die Federelemente alle paar Touren mal an nem Drop durch. Deshalb kaufe ich mir aber noch lange kein Bike mit mehr Federweg... Durchschläge sind erst mal kein Problem, solang man nicht permanent im Anschlag hängt und das kann man ja über die Federhärte bzw. die Federkennlinie beeinflussen. Klar, für den Bikeparkbesuch bei dem man nicht an jedem Anlieger den Chickenway nehmen will, taugt das Nerve nicht, aber das Spectral taugt dafür genauso wenig! 

Wie gesagt, rein nach dem was du bisher geschrieben hast, würde ich sagen, dass du mit den Nerve genau richtig liegst, aber auch mit dem Spectral machst du vermutlich keinen Fehler. Lediglich der Kompromiss beim Uphill, Strecke machen und Schnellfahren wird größer sein als beim Nerve...


----------



## Flkz1983 (19. Oktober 2013)

ich geb zu, dass ich noch nicht all zu viel Erfahrung in diesem Bereich hab. Und ich bin natürlich bereit da etwas dazu zu lernen. Also wenn das Nerve den Einsatzbereich Straße, Bergauf, Trail, kleine Schanzen, sprich All Mountain gut abdeckt. Welcher Fahrertyp ist dann die Zielgruppe des Spectral? Was hat man dann effektiv von dem Plus an Federweg und der absenkbaren Sattelstütze? Unter welchen Vorraussetzungen braucht man denn dann ein Spectral oder gar ein Strive?


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

Geh mal zum Händler und fahr ein paar unterschiedliche Bikes probe, dann wird dir sicher klarer sein, was du brauchst und willst. 

Zu deiner Frage... Aus meiner Sicht macht eine absenkbare Sattelstütze an jedem Bike Sinn das man im Gelände bewegt. Es gibt einem Sicherheit und Bewegungsfreiheit im technischen Gelände, wenn man den Sattel absenkt. Wenn man dafür anhalten muss und den Schnellspanner bedient, wird man nur selten den Sattel absenken, weil der Flow verloren geht. Auf meiner Hausrunde im Mittelgebirge hab ich früher den Sattel an zwei drei Stellen runter gestellt, heute nutze ich die Absenkung sicher 20mal auf der gleichen Strecke. Auf kurzen Zwischenanstiegen kommt der Sattel schnell wieder hoch und wenn man auf einem ansonsten unspektakulären Weg nen kleinen Absatz hat dann droppt man da einfach runter. Ich habe so einfach viel mehr Spaß am Biken!

Mehr Federweg macht dann Sinn, wenn man z.B. größere Sprünge machen will UND beispielsweise auf Wurzelteppichen weniger von den Schlägen mitbekommen will. Bei weniger Federweg muss man sich für eines von beidem entscheiden. Bikes mit mehr Federweg sind in der Regel von der Geo stärker auf den Downhill ausgerichtet und haben dafür Nachteile beim Uphill. Die Aussattung zeigt auch stärker in Richtung Downhill, so sind die Rahmen und Parts stabiler und damit dann meistens schwerer. Auch bei der Auswahl der Komponenten stellt man andere Ansprüche. Mit nem Enduro will man z.B. keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde beim Uphill brechen, sondern einfach gemütlich oben ankommen, damit man es dann krachen lassen kann. Entsprechend kurz ist die Übersetzung an der Kurbel zugunsten der Bodenfreiheit für die Abfahrt. Breite Lenker, kurze Vorbauten und dicke Reifen bringen Spaß beim Downhill, im technischen Uphill wäre das Gegenteil von Vorteil.


----------



## Flkz1983 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin beim Händler diverse Cubes probegefahren... jedoch darf man da ja auch nicht wirklich volle Granate ins Gelände gehen und auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Aber klar, einen ersten Eindruck bekommt man schon und den konnte ich so ja auch gewinnen. Das was Du erklärt hast, macht natürlich Sinn und war mir zum Teil auch schon klar... Eigentlich hast Du ja recht und das Nerve würde gut zu mir passen. Aber beim Spectral ist glaub einfach Liebe im Spiel  und eine Reverb Stealth


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> ...und eine Reverb Stealth



Die kannst du beim Nerve sicher nachrüsten und wenn die Bohrung nicht vorhanden ist, dann nimmst du einfach eine andere Stütze. Auf die Funktion kommts an und nicht darauf ob die Leitung im oder auf dem Sitzrohr verlegt ist...


----------



## Flkz1983 (19. Oktober 2013)

Klar, aber das Nerve AL 29 9.9 ist eh schon 200 teurer und wenn ich dann die Stütze erst noch kaufen muss, sprengt das ehrlich gesagt mein Budget. Ich werd mir einfach noch n bisschen Zeit lassen und dann bis Ende des Jahres entscheiden. Hoffe nur bis dahin wird die Lieferzeit des Spectrals nicht noch viel länger werden... falls es dann doch das Spectral werden sollte. Danke Dir jedenfalls für die guten Ratschläge


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Steckachsen vom DHX 2014 andere sind als vom 2012er FRX?


----------



## evros (19. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die kannst du beim Nerve sicher nachrüsten und wenn die Bohrung nicht vorhanden ist, dann nimmst du einfach eine andere Stütze. Auf die Funktion kommts an und nicht darauf ob die Leitung im oder auf dem Sitzrohr verlegt ist...



hey was fährst du für ein bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evros (19. Oktober 2013)

was ich interessant finde ist das nerve al 27,5 9.0 sl ..

 kann ich auch mit der farbe acid storm ??das fahrrad bestellen oder nur die farben von 9.0 sl bestimmt sind?


----------



## nsc (19. Oktober 2013)

evros schrieb:


> kann ich auch mit der farbe acid storm ??das fahrrad bestellen oder nur die farben von 9.0 sl bestimmt sind?



Soweit ich weis kann man nur die Farben nehmen die für das Model bestimmt sind...


----------



## evros (19. Oktober 2013)

********...hmmm.. mir gefällt die farbe acid storm sehr aber mit das modell  nerve al 27,5 9.0 sl....die farbe ginbs bei den 9.0 modeli


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

evros schrieb:


> hey was fährst du für ein bike?



steht unter meinem Namen...


----------



## evros (19. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> steht unter meinem Namen...



achso  du fährst ein radon bike..haha cool..

willst du dir ein canyon zulegen?


----------



## punica (19. Oktober 2013)

evros schrieb:


> ********...hmmm.. mir gefÃ¤llt die farbe acid storm sehr aber mit das modell  nerve al 27,5 9.0 sl....die farbe ginbs bei den 9.0 modeli



Nimm halt das "normale" 9.0. 
Nur wegen der XTR Teile wÃ¼rde ich nicht das SL kaufen.

Oder halt dann die XT Gruppe verkaufen und die XTR dann dran.
(XTR ohne Bremsen kostet rund 900â¬)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

evros schrieb:


> achso  du fährst ein radon bike..haha cool..
> 
> willst du dir ein canyon zulegen?



Ich war am Spectral 29er interessiert, aber die aktuelle Lieferzeit sagt mir so gar nicht zu... Da warte ich lieber bis Anfang 2014 und schau dann noch mal was es an Alternativen gibt. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich sonst nicht aufs Bike komme...


----------



## drhackstock (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, weiß wer ob beim neuen 2014 Model vom Grand Canyon CF SL das Problem mit dem zu wenig spiel zwischen Kette u. Kettenstrebe schon gelöst wurde.

mfg Hacki


----------



## storcky (19. Oktober 2013)

die Gewichte am Spectral 29 sind mir unerklärlich?! Das Spectral 29 7.9 soll mit 13,1kg nur 200g schwerer sein als das nahezu identisch bestückte Nerve 29.

Alleine die RS Stealth und die 2,4er Reifen dürften deutlich mehr als 200gramm Unterschied machen was auch die leichteren Laufräder nicht ausbügeln dürften...


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2013)

Spectral Gewichtsangaben werden dann ähnlich wie beim Nerve AL 29 mit dem darauf folgenden Jahrgang korrigiert


----------



## evros (20. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich war am Spectral 29er interessiert, aber die aktuelle Lieferzeit sagt mir so gar nicht zu... Da warte ich lieber bis Anfang 2014 und schau dann noch mal was es an Alternativen gibt. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich sonst nicht aufs Bike komme...



morgen

meinnst du ein 29er ist das bessere bike als der 27,5 Spectral??


----------



## storcky (20. Oktober 2013)

Das ist wohl ne philosopiefrage...ich bin von 26 auf 29 umgestiegen und bin voll überzeugt. Selbst auf engen, blockigen trails hat der 29er für mich vorteile. Rollt einfach viel besser ab und überall drüber. Nur wenns verwinkelt wird oder sehr schnell durch enge kurven geht merkt man, dass der 29er etwas träger und weniger wendig ist...das hab ich aber so selten auf nem trail, dass die vorteile für mich deutlich überwiegen.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Oktober 2013)

evros schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> meinnst du ein 29er ist das bessere bike als der 27,5 Spectral??



Für die meisten Leute: JA. Kommt natürlich auf Einsatzweck und persönlichen Geschmack auch an.


----------



## evros (20. Oktober 2013)

ich weiss es nicht aber ich finde die 27,5 bikes so irgend wie die goldene mitte.. 

und dafür holle auch eins aber ich will keine grossers feder weg..meine fagurierten sind simplon kibo pro 27,5 und stöckli Morion Carbon RS Trail 650B..und das nerve al ist aus alu aber der preis ist gut...cibo carbon pro und nerve al 9.0 sl wiegen fast gleich


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es denn bei den neuen Spectral Modellen endlich einmal Dämpfer die wirklich auf den Fahrer ausgelegt sind oder muss man für 116 Euro den Dämpfer zu Toxoholics versenden und erstmal wieder auf den Fahrer abstimmen lassen. (Aussage Toxoholics: Tuning des Dämpfers macht auch gleichzeitig den großen Service nötig-->deswegen 116 Euro) 

Normalerweise sollte bei den ganzen Canyon Bikes das Tuning des Dämpfers angegeben werden.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Oktober 2013)

evros schrieb:


> meinnst du ein 29er ist das bessere bike als der 27,5 Spectral??



Für mich schon, ich empfinde 27" als faulen Kompromiss, aber ich bin keins von beiden jemals gefahren, wie auch...
Ich werde mir vorerst kein 27er kaufen, 1. weil meine favorisierten Reifen allesamt (noch) nicht als 27er erhältlich sind, aber wenigstens zum Teil als 29er und 2. weil ich wegen einem 25mm größeren Felgendurchmesser kein neues Bike brauche. Die Unterschiede zwischen 26" und 27" sind in allen Berichten die ich darüber gelesen habe als so gering beschrieben, dass sich für mich daraus kein neues Bike rechtfertigt. Wenn ich jetzt eh einen Ersatz für mein 26er Fully suchen würde, wäre es eine Option, aber das Slide darf noch eine Weile bleiben! 

Ich bin vielmehr am überlegen ob ich mein HT doch gegen ein 29er tausche. 29er HTs bin ich schon gefahren und die Vorzüge gegenüber 26" waren relativ einfach zu erkennen. Jetzt will ich selbst eins ums einfach mal wirklich aus zu testen was geht und was nicht, ein paar Testfahrten auf völlig unbekannten Bikes sind für mich da keine Referenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punica (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei den neuen Spectral Modellen endlich einmal Dämpfer die wirklich auf den Fahrer ausgelegt sind oder muss man für 116 Euro den Dämpfer zu Toxoholics versenden und erstmal wieder auf den Fahrer abstimmen lassen. (Aussage Toxoholics: Tuning des Dämpfers macht auch gleichzeitig den großen Service nötig-->deswegen 116 Euro)
> 
> Normalerweise sollte bei den ganzen Canyon Bikes das Tuning des Dämpfers angegeben werden.



Im Motorradsektor gibt es die offizielle und teils inoffizielle Regel, dass die Bikes auf 75kg -85kg Fahrer + Klamotten ausgelegt sind.
Denke bei den Fahrrädern wird das ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Mibra (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin auch noch völlig unschlüssig. Bin selbst noch nie ein 29er gefahren aber dafür ein 650B und das hat mich irgendwie nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Auf nem halbwegs ordentlichen Trail habe ich keine großen Vorteile oder Nachteile gegenüber meinem 26er gespürt.
Auch bei den Klettereigenschaften waren die Vorteil marginal! 

Ich bin 187cm groß und wiege 90 Kilo also ich denke von der Größe her wäre ein 29er sicher kein Problem aber nur etwas bedenken wegen der Wendigkeit, dass Gewicht ist eher sekundär da es beim Spectral wirklich nur 200-300 Gramm sind. 

Hat hier jemand richtig gute Erfahrungen? 
Gerne auch als PM


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

Mibra schrieb:


> Ich bin 187cm groß und wiege 90 Kilo also ich denke von der Größe her wäre ein 29er sicher kein Problem aber nur etwas bedenken wegen der Wendigkeit, dass Gewicht ist eher sekundär da es beim Spectral wirklich nur 200-300 Gramm sind.
> 
> Gerne auch als PM


 

Diese ganzen neuen Reifengrößen sind doch nur ein Mode-Hype um den Verkauf wieder anzukurbeln.

Kauf Die das in Größe L und werde glücklich: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3264


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Im Motorradsektor gibt es die offizielle und teils inoffizielle Regel, dass die Bikes auf 75kg -85kg Fahrer + Klamotten ausgelegt sind.
> Denke bei den Fahrrädern wird das ähnlich aussehen.


 

Die im Nerve AM verwendeten Dämpfer hatten alle die große Kammer mit 175 PSI Boostvalve. Der Dämpfer ist bei jedem Fahrer ab 85 kg durchgesackt und ProPedal war Fehlanzeige.

Jeder der hier Interessiereten sollten die Dämpferthematik mal konkret bei Canyon ansprechen.

Man gibt ja extra das Fahrergewicht und bekommt sowieso immer nur den Standarddämpfer den man für 116  bei Toxoholics tunen lassen muß.

Canyon sollte schon allein den Dämpfer im Angebot mit den Werten angeben, wie dieser ausgeliefert wird.

Es kann doch sein, wenn jemand zu leicht oder schwer ist, jedes mal erstmal selbst zum Fahrwerksexperten werden und das Tuning selbst in die Hand nehmen muß.


----------



## Morcy (21. Oktober 2013)

Holla, heute mal auf der Canyon Homepage bemerkt dass das Grand Canyon AL  SLX 8.9 und 9.9 um 100 teurer geworden sind ohne das die Komponenten aufgewertet wurden.
Da bin ich mal froh vor fünf Wochen den Bestell-Knopf gedrückt zu haben.


----------



## RobG301 (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei den neuen Spectral Modellen endlich einmal Dämpfer die wirklich auf den Fahrer ausgelegt sind oder muss man für 116 Euro den Dämpfer zu Toxoholics versenden und erstmal wieder auf den Fahrer abstimmen lassen. (Aussage Toxoholics: Tuning des Dämpfers macht auch gleichzeitig den großen Service nötig-->deswegen 116 Euro)
> 
> Normalerweise sollte bei den ganzen Canyon Bikes das Tuning des Dämpfers angegeben werden.



Das wäre ein schöner Service, wenn Canyon auch dementsprechend das Bike vom Werk aus optimal auf das Fahrergewicht einstellen würde und nicht nur im Bereich des Möglichen der Serienspezifikation ohne Tuning!


----------



## Micki (21. Oktober 2013)

Welcher Bikehersteller macht das denn? Hab ich noch nie was von gehört.


----------



## RobG301 (21. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Welcher Bikehersteller macht das denn? Hab ich noch nie was von gehört.



Kenn auch keinen! Sag ja wäre schön!
Wunschdenken!

Das wäre als würden Autohersteller die Autos auf jede Größe anpassen! Geht ja auch in Zeiten von Seitenairbags und so nur bedingt! 
Nicht wie früher Sitzschiene verlängern und so!

Ich bin aber wie gesagt mit der Dämpferabstimmung des Strive von Werk aus zufrieden (hab allerdings auch generell ein eher softes statt straffes Setup)!


----------



## DerMolch (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei den neuen Spectral Modellen endlich einmal Dämpfer die wirklich auf den Fahrer ausgelegt sind oder muss man für 116 Euro den Dämpfer zu Toxoholics versenden und erstmal wieder auf den Fahrer abstimmen lassen. (Aussage Toxoholics: Tuning des Dämpfers macht auch gleichzeitig den großen Service nötig-->deswegen 116 Euro)
> 
> Normalerweise sollte bei den ganzen Canyon Bikes das Tuning des Dämpfers angegeben werden.



Die Spectral Modelle sollen etwas straffer abgestimmt sein, als die AL+ aus diesem Jahr. Sie bekommen wohl eine neue Kinematik mit kleinerem Übersetzungsverhältnis und mehr Progression aus dem Dämpfer.
Ich persönlich finde, sollte man ein Spectral kaufen wollen, sollte man auf die Variante mit Monarch + sparen ;-)

Einen auf den Fahrer angepassten Dämpfer gibts nirgends (jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht davon). Dies ist natürlich schade, da man ein Bike wie das AL+ als weichen Tourer, wie auch als absolute Trailrakete abstimmen kann (nochmal ganz unabhängig vom Fahrergewicht). Beides hat sein Klientel und seine Berechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Die Spectral Modelle sollen etwas straffer abgestimmt sein, als die AL+ aus diesem Jahr. Sie bekommen wohl eine neue Kinematik mit kleinerem Übersetzungsverhältnis und mehr Progression aus dem Dämpfer.


Mehr Progression ja, aber kleineres Übersetzungsverhältnis?

Nerve AM 2012:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-d5Pjr3eOX...01mW4/s1600/Canyon+Nerve+AM+2012_LevRatio.gif

Spectral 27,5":
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-xrYlyKVJC.../s1600/Canyon+Spectral+650B+2014_LevRatio.gif


----------



## DerMolch (21. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Mehr Progression ja, aber kleineres Übersetzungsverhältnis?
> 
> Nerve AM 2012:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-d5Pjr3eOX...01mW4/s1600/Canyon+Nerve+AM+2012_LevRatio.gif
> ...



Ein mittleres Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,75 (51mm:140mm) im Gegensatz zu den AL+ mit 1:3 (51mm:150mm).


----------



## mssc (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin grad am Grübeln, ob mein bestelltes 29er Spectral in L wirklich passt, Oberrohrlänge und Reach würden passen denke ich, nur beim Sattelrohr bräuchte ich eure Hilfe: entweder hab ich einen Denkfehler, oder irgendwas anderes passt nicht...

Und zwar wollte ich ausrechnen, ob sich die Reverb (125mm Hub) komplett ausgezogen im Sattelrohr ausgeht, ich will auf jeden Fall vermeiden, jedes Mal wieder 1-2cm reindrücken zu müssen.
Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, die Rechnung müsste doch eh einfach sein:
485mm Sattelrohr + 200mm ausgezogene Länge Reverb + 175mm Kurbellänge (am unteren Totpunkt) + ca. 40mm Sattelhöhe -> ergibt 900mm d.h. für meine ca. 860mm Schrittlänge eigentlich zu lang 


Oder sollte ich bei 184/86cm doch eher M nehmen?

Das 650b Spectral in M war dem Tester (beim Schnelltest auf der Startseite) bei ähnlichen Körpermaßen, zu kompakt. 
650b Spectral M: Oberrohr: 581mm / Vorbau 70mm -> 651mm
29er Spectral M: Oberrohr: 595mm / Vorbau 60mm -> 655mm
29er Spectral L: Oberrohr: 619mm / Vorbau 60mm -> 679mm

Mein EX-FRX in L hatte: Oberrohr: 612mm / Vorbau 30mm -> 642mm
So gesehen, wäre ein M vielleicht doch passender... hmm... 

Sorry für das viele blabla und mm-rechnen, aber langsam raucht mir echt der Kopf... wenn Koblenz nicht 10h Fahrt entfernt wäre, wäre die Sache einfacher...


----------



## bobais (22. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> 485mm Sattelrohr + 200mm ausgezogene Länge Reverb + 175mm Kurbellänge (am unteren Totpunkt) + ca. 40mm Sattelhöhe -> ergibt 900mm d.h. für meine ca. 860mm Schrittlänge eigentlich zu lang


Die Schrittlänge wird mit flachem Fuß gemessen, also bis zur Ferse. Für deine Berechnungen müsstest du sie messen wenn du auf den Zehenballen stehst... also dort wo du am Pedal auftrittst. 

Ich hab auch eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Mein AM hat ein 500mm Sattelrohr, die Kurbel hat 175mm und trotzdem muss die Reverb 4 cm herausziehen dass es passt.


----------



## Vincy (22. Oktober 2013)

_*Joe Barnes 650B Canyon Spectral aluminium prototype *_
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/dialled-rides-tuning-tips-from-the-pros-dudes-of-hazzard/





*How do you setup your suspension on your race bike?*
*Joe:* I am currently running a Fox 34 fork and Fox Float X Shock. I would say I have got a very firm Fork. I run 80psi (I weigh 67kg) in the air spring with additional oil in the air chamber to make the fork more progressive. I usually run it in the firm setting and in trail for most sections. I like it to sit at a good constant height and be able to take the big hits. My rear shock settings are pretty similar to the fork with a firm compression tune and a medium volume spacer inside. I do however run it with comparatively less air so that it sits further into the travel!
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/dialled-rides-tuning-tips-from-the-pros-dudes-of-hazzard/


----------



## punica (22. Oktober 2013)

Hammer Farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

bunt wie ein Papagei


----------



## kurt1 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hat schon einer das Lux gefahren? Was denkt ihr, kann man in eine S Rahmen auch 27,5 '' Laufräder einbauen, eventuell auch nur hinten. Damit das Rad zu meiner Größe passt. Bin 173cm.

VG
K


----------



## ms303 (22. Oktober 2013)

> Ich bin grad am Grübeln, ob mein bestelltes 29er Spectral in L wirklich passt, Oberrohrlänge und Reach würden passen denke ich, nur beim Sattelrohr bräuchte ich eure Hilfe: entweder hab ich einen Denkfehler, oder irgendwas anderes passt nicht...
> 
> Und zwar wollte ich ausrechnen, ob sich die Reverb (125mm Hub) komplett ausgezogen im Sattelrohr ausgeht, ich will auf jeden Fall vermeiden, jedes Mal wieder 1-2cm reindrücken zu müssen.
> Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, die Rechnung müsste doch eh einfach sein:
> ...



Ich hab ein Nerve AM 2012 und ein Trek Remedy 2013.

Jeweils in 20 bzw. 19,5" Virtual bei 1,86 Größe und ebenfalls 86 cm Schrittlänge.

Das wird sich nicht grossartig unterscheiden beim Sattelrohr zwischen den Modellen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Das passt bei mir bei beiden perfekt, und die Reverb muss auch jeweils auch noch um einige cm ausgezogen werden.

Da liegt irgendwo ein Rechenfehler vor, definitiv.

Kauf das Bike in L und es wird passen.

Bestimmt.....


----------



## ms303 (22. Oktober 2013)

> Ich bin grad am Grübeln, ob mein bestelltes 29er Spectral in L wirklich passt, Oberrohrlänge und Reach würden passen denke ich, nur beim Sattelrohr bräuchte ich eure Hilfe: entweder hab ich einen Denkfehler, oder irgendwas anderes passt nicht...
> 
> Und zwar wollte ich ausrechnen, ob sich die Reverb (125mm Hub) komplett ausgezogen im Sattelrohr ausgeht, ich will auf jeden Fall vermeiden, jedes Mal wieder 1-2cm reindrücken zu müssen.
> Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, die Rechnung müsste doch eh einfach sein:
> ...


Ich hab ein Nerve AM 2012 und ein Trek Remedy 2013.

Jeweils in 20 bzw. 19,5" Virtual bei 1,86 Größe und ebenfalls 86 cm Schrittlänge.

Das passt perfekt, und die Reverb muss jeweils einige cm ausgezogen werden.

So unterschiedlich können die Bikes ja gar nicht sein, was das betrifft.

Da liegt irgendwo ein bei Dir ein Rechenfehler vor, definitiv.

Kauf das Bike in L und es wird passen.

Bestimmt.....


----------



## DerMolch (22. Oktober 2013)

Ein Denkfehler könnte sein:
Sohlendicke der Schuhe vergessen (15-20mm?)
Pedalaufbau vergessen. Du stehst ja nicht auf höhe der Achsmitte des Pedals, sondern vielleicht 10-15mm davon entfernt.
Somit hast Du schonmal 25-35mm "gewonnen".
Dann sinkst Du ja auch noch ein wenig auf dem Sattel ein, einmal was der Sattel nachgibt, dann was Dein Genitalbereich nachgibt(sch.... ich konnte es mir letzteres nicht verkneifen) ;-)

Grüße, T.


----------



## ms303 (22. Oktober 2013)

Und nicht zuletzt der Sattel selbst.

Der hat ja auch eine gewisse Bauhöhe...

Et cetera... PP ...

Oder ist das komplett daneben?


----------



## ms303 (22. Oktober 2013)

Egal...

Größe L sollte passen...


----------



## mssc (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke Leute!
Das mit der Schrittlänge war echt ein kleiner Denkfehler, Fußballen, Pedale, nachgebender Sattel und Weichteile... hab ich nicht berücksichtigt. Hab gestern mal bei meinem alten Hardtail nachgemessen, da ist der Sattel ca. 73cm über dem Tretlager, d.h. L würde sich wahrscheinlich (knapp aber doch) ausgehen.


----------



## riGooo (23. Oktober 2013)

Finde ich gut, dass du L ausgewählt hast. Ich würde M nehmen, ist verspielter und wendiger 
Spaß, ich hab das gleiche Problem bei gleichen Maßen..
Also ich würde es auch eher mal ausprobieren obs einen unterschied beim Uphill gibt bei M und L. Wenn der Unterschied nicht da ist, auf jeden Fall M nehmen. Wenn ich mit M zu schnell den Kontakt zum Boden verliere, dann lieber das L. Aber ausprobieren geht ja nicht.... Also kann man nur raten..


----------



## duc-mo (23. Oktober 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> _*Joe Barnes 650B Canyon Spectral aluminium prototype *_
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/dialled-rides-tuning-tips-from-the-pros-dudes-of-hazzard/


 
Sieht aber sehr eigenartig aus mit der ultralangen Gabel! Die hat doch mehr als 160mm, oder sieht das nur so aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (23. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Sieht aber sehr eigenartig aus mit der ultralangen Gabel! Die hat doch mehr als 160mm, oder sieht das nur so aus???



Ja liegt daran, das normal ja nur bis 140/150mm(EX) Gabeln verbaut sind!

Würde mir so eine extra EX Version vom Spectral wünschen mit 160mm vorne, auch wenn es dann nur 140mm hinten sind! 
Aber das wird wohl dieses Modelljahr nichts mehr, vor allem nicht in der Lackierung und Ausstattung!


----------



## Badsimson (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich find's geil!
Fahrbar soll's ja wohl sein, ist ja nicht der einzige der so'n Umbau bei Canyon fährt.
Da kann man sich schonmal am neuen Strive Nachfolger gewöhnen!
Denk da aber an 150/150mm Fahrwerk oder 150/160mm.


----------



## Tassadar (23. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich bin grad am Grübeln, ob mein bestelltes 29er Spectral in L wirklich passt, Oberrohrlänge und Reach würden passen denke ich, nur beim Sattelrohr bräuchte ich eure Hilfe: entweder hab ich einen Denkfehler, oder irgendwas anderes passt nicht...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Sorry wenn ich Dich nochmal verunsichere: Das Berechnungssystem bei Canyon ist leider falsch und es wird hauptsächlich die Schrittlänge bei den Empfehlungen berücksichtigt. Bei gleicher Körpergöße und 1cm längerer Schrittlänge wird ggf. ein größerer Rahmen empfohlen. Das kann ja nicht sein  ...  ... Canyon arbeitet daran hab ich mir sagen lassen!

Also ich habe passend für mich bei 86cm Schrittlänge ein *M* bestellt. Entscheidend bei Dir die Körperlänge (Boden bis Höhe Schultern/Brustbein) und Armlänge (Schulterknochen bis Mitte geballte Faust). Bei mir 1475mm Körperlänge (615 Torso) und 625mm Armlänge. Wenn das bei Dir in der Summe Torso+Armlänge etwa 60mm länger ist als bei mir, dann passt rechnerisch ein L. 

In dem Fall ist es, wie oben genannt, natürlich auch eine Geschmackssache.


----------



## punica (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte auch einen Unterschied zwischen 29"/26" ausmachen.
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt sein 26" Stevens mit L Rahmen bei gleicher Körperlänge (183cm) und etwas längeren Beinen (84cm zu 86cm).
Mein 29" Canyon mit M Rahmen passt uns beiden gut sowie halt auch sein L Rahmen.
Kann natürlich auch an der unterschiedlichen Gesamtgeometrie liegen, Probefahren ist da halt die einzige Möglichkeit rauszufinden ob es passt oder nicht.

Oder einfach bestellen und Glück haben. 
(zurückschicken geht bei Canyon ja relativ einfach)


----------



## mssc (23. Oktober 2013)

hehe... nicht so einfach, das alles... 

Das mit dem PPS weiß ich, bei 88cm SL ist mit meinen Maßen der Sprung zu L. Ich hab einen etwas kürzeren Körper, dafür etwas längere Arme, als du (ca. 1460mm / 640mm), d.h. eigentlich fast gleiche Maße.
Hab mir jetzt auch ein paar Videos angesehen, wie ich auf meinem FRX gesessen bin, danach denke ich, dass das Spectral in M besser passen müsste....


----------



## punica (23. Oktober 2013)

> Only 120mm rear travel is enough for Germanys Ines Thoma at her custom Canyon Nerve CF.


----------



## RobG301 (24. Oktober 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ich find's geil!
> Fahrbar soll's ja wohl sein, ist ja nicht der einzige der so'n Umbau bei Canyon fährt.
> Da kann man sich schonmal am neuen Strive Nachfolger gewöhnen!
> Denk da aber an 150/150mm Fahrwerk oder 150/160mm.



Ja die Teamfahrer probieren halt an den bestehenden Bikes mögliche Serienkonfigurationen für andere Modelle aus oder fahren direkt nen Prototypen (der ja laut Canyon nicht das Spectral sein soll sondern der "Strive"-Nachfolger).


----------



## mssc (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Spectral AL 9.9 SL ist jetzt Ã¼brigens 500â¬ gÃ¼nstiger... 3.199,- statt 3.699,- wenn es sich nicht um einen Fehler handelt...


----------



## Tassadar (24. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Das Spectral AL 9.9 SL ist jetzt übrigens 500 günstiger... 3.199,- statt 3.699,- wenn es sich nicht um einen Fehler handelt...



HMMM 

Dann müsste ich vermutlich umbestellen ... finde XTR und Kashima machen sich Eisdielenmässig besser 

900 EUR mehr zu 7.9 sind aber dann mit Raceface Handwerkszeug, Ergon Sitz und E13 Kurbel+LRS plus XTR schon gut in teuren Teilen angelegt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FATBEAR (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab angerufen ... Schon wieder korrigiert


----------



## Badsimson (24. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja die Teamfahrer probieren halt an den bestehenden Bikes mögliche Serienkonfigurationen für andere Modelle aus oder fahren direkt nen Prototypen (der ja laut Canyon nicht das Spectral sein soll sondern der "Strive"-Nachfolger).



...und nennt sich dann vermutlich Spectral AL+


----------



## mssc (24. Oktober 2013)

FATBEAR schrieb:


> Hab angerufen ... Schon wieder korrigiert



Ich hab bestellt.. warte aber noch auf die Bestätigung, wahrscheinlich wirds dann auch korrigiert..


----------



## brainiac5 (24. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Sieht aber sehr eigenartig aus mit der ultralangen Gabel! Die hat doch mehr als 160mm, oder sieht das nur so aus???



Scaled sizing bei Canyon? Täusch ich mich, oder hat das VR einen größeren Durchmesser als das HR?!?


----------



## Badsimson (24. Oktober 2013)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> Scaled sizing bei Canyon? Täusch ich mich, oder hat das VR einen größeren Durchmesser als das HR?!?



Ja, hab's auf Facebook gelesen! Wird wohl Mode


----------



## DerMolch (24. Oktober 2013)

Boar nee, wir sind doch hier nicht bei Liteville!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist die Farbe des Torque EX weiß oder raw?


----------



## DerMolch (25. Oktober 2013)

Was steht denn in der Beschreibung?


----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Das Spectral AL 9.9 SL ist jetzt übrigens 500 günstiger... 3.199,- statt 3.699,- wenn es sich nicht um einen Fehler handelt...



Wird das 9.0 EX dann auch billiger?


----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ja, hab's auf Facebook gelesen! Wird wohl Mode



Ja Mavic hat mit dem Enduro LTD Laufradsatz damit angefangen und Andere werden auf den Zug aufspringen!


----------



## Badsimson (25. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja Mavic hat mit dem Enduro LTD Laufradsatz damit angefangen und Andere werden auf den Zug aufspringen!



Ich hab bis jetzt bei Mavic noch keinen Laufradsatz gesehen, wo zwei verschiedene Größen sind?!
Laut i-net, soll oben auf dem "Prototyp" 26 Zoll hinten und 27,5 vorne sein! 
Ich kann's nicht genau sagen, kann auch täuschen!


----------



## psx0407 (25. Oktober 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe des Torque EX weiß oder raw?



die farbe heisst bei canyon "arctic". ist also kein raw, aber auch kein weiss.
hier auf dem foto aus dem forum kommt die farbe besser zur geltung. das bild erklärt dann auch die bezeichung "arctic":





mir gefällt`s!   

psx0407


----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt bei Mavic noch keinen Laufradsatz gesehen, wo zwei verschiedene Größen sind?!
> Laut i-net, soll oben auf dem "Prototyp" 26 Zoll hinten und 27,5 vorne sein!
> Ich kann's nicht genau sagen, kann auch täuschen!



Achso dachte meintest Laufradbreite weil vorne 21 hinten 19mm sind!

Unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen kenn ich bisher nur von Liteville, die das ja forcieren wollen je nach Größe des Fahrers!

Probleme seh ich dann wieder bei Ersatzteilen, die ich mitschleppen muss für unterschiedliche Größen!


----------



## DerMolch (25. Oktober 2013)

....zumal gerne das Argument verwendet wird, beim Mx seien die Laufräder ja auch V/H unterschiedlich groß!
Blödsinn... mal genauer hinsehen. Felgen sind unterschiedlich, Reifenumfang aber gleich!

Viele Liteviller sind doch spezialgelagerte Sonderfälle. Da muss oftmals alles speziell sein.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> die farbe heisst bei canyon "arctic". ist also kein raw, aber auch kein weiss.
> hier auf dem foto aus dem forum kommt die farbe besser zur geltung.


Danke! Also eine Art helles Grau. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Badsimson (25. Oktober 2013)

toshi181 schrieb:


> boar nee, wir sind doch hier nicht bei liteville!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> ....zumal gerne das Argument verwendet wird, beim Mx seien die Laufräder ja auch V/H unterschiedlich groß!
> Blödsinn... mal genauer hinsehen. Felgen sind unterschiedlich, Reifenumfang aber gleich!
> 
> Viele Liteviller sind doch spezialgelagerte Sonderfälle. Da muss oftmals alles speziell sein.



Das war vielleicht früher mal so und findet man jetzt noch an wenigen Enduromotorrädern.

Ja gut das Liteville gerne einen etwas anderen Weg geht, um sich von der Masse abzuheben sollte bekannt sein!


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Oktober 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe des Torque EX weiß oder raw?



'Fensterkitt grau'* 'reloaded'  

_* A Trademark by Canyon "Staabi" Minute 5:50: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3902_


----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> 'Fensterkitt grau'* 'reloaded'
> 
> _* A Trademark by Canyon "Staabi" Minute 5:50: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3902_



Ja oder das und sieht aus wie ein Mattlack und gerade in so einem hellen Ton befürchte ich der wird auf Dauer unschön aussehen!


----------



## jimmykane (26. Oktober 2013)

@punica:

Das Nerve CF von Ines Thoma sieht ja mal genial aus! Und damit Finale Ligure gefahren...


----------



## RobG301 (26. Oktober 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> @punica:
> 
> Das Nerve CF von Ines Thoma sieht ja mal genial aus! Und damit Finale Ligure gefahren...



Die Lackierung gibts aber nur fürs Strive!


----------



## jimmykane (26. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Die Lackierung gibts aber nur fürs Strive!



Ach nee ;-). Klar ist das custom. Fänd ich an meinem CF aber auch schick.


----------



## desktop (27. Oktober 2013)

Weis jemand, ob Canyon ein Spectral im Showroom hat. Find da auf deren HP nichts zu den Ausstellungsbikes.


----------



## m1k3 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

die gibt`s erst ab Auslieferung sprich ende Februar Anfang März. :-(
Hab schon mehrere Anfragen an Canyon gestellt.
Gruß


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hattet ihr folgendes Problem auch schon? 

Rad bestellt nach entsprechender Ausstattungsliste. Nach Bestellung wurde die Ausstattungsliste dann überarbeitet. 
Mir so gegangen. Am Erscheinungtag das dhx fz bestellt. Da stand noch ccdb air (auf dem Bild war jedoch coil). Wenn man jetzt guckt, ist es die coil Version in der Liste. Ich möchte aber gerne den air. 

Kann man auf irgend eine Kulanz von canyon hoffen? Habe ja eigentlich was anderes bestellt, als ich geliefert bekomme. Auch wenn da steht, dass die Liste unverbindlich ist. Aber  auf irgendwas muss man sich bei der Bestellung ja verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (27. Oktober 2013)

Hoffen darfst du natürlich. Wird aber nichts bringen.  Sei doch froh um den Cc DB Coil. Passt perfekt in so ein Rad.


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hätte eben gerne ein komplettes air Fahrwerk. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Boxxer ist aber auch mit Stahlfeder...


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Oktober 2013)

Aber die fox im flashzone nicht.


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich überlesen. Dachte, es geht um das Rock Zone. Das hatte ja letztes Jahr Luft/Luft.


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. Oktober 2013)

hi, wie siehts aus mit probefahrt beim spectral? erst ab verfügbarkeit oder stehn die auch schon früher im laden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (28. Oktober 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Hätte eben gerne ein komplettes air Fahrwerk. Das ist das Problem.



Hätte ich auch gerne wieder gesehen für 2014 :-(


----------



## jimmykane (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja man kann halt noch widerrufen. Aber auf die Ausstattungsliste pochen kannste nicht. Steht schließlich auch drunter "Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten".


----------



## CorollaG6 (28. Oktober 2013)

Versteh ich ja, aber es ist doch trotzdem blöd die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Mich haben sie dadurch als kunde leider verloren.


----------



## jimmykane (28. Oktober 2013)

Da darfst du aber auch kein Cannondale kaufen, da hatte ich das auch schon ;-). Es waren andere Naben verbaut als auf der Website beschrieben.


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Versteh ich ja, aber es ist doch trotzdem blöd die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Mich haben sie dadurch als kunde leider verloren.



Na das wird dir aber vielerorts so gehen, wo du das Rad erstmal nur im Internet anschauen und bestellen kannst!


----------



## CorollaG6 (29. Oktober 2013)

Es geht ja nicht darum das Rad nicht gefahren zu sein. Es geht darum, dass man quasi ein Rad kauft an dem der Händler beliebige Teile verbauen kann, weil er immer sagt, dass die PartList unverbindlich ist.


----------



## desktop (29. Oktober 2013)

Das Spectral hat ja keine ISCG Aufnahme. Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man da trotzdem ne gescheite Kettenführung ran bekommt?


----------



## dj_holgie (29. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß haben die was Canyon eigenes?


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo CorollaG6,

hier geht es nicht darum, dass wir uns die Möglichkeit offen halten um nachträglich einfach die Ausstattungen zu ändern. Der Grund für diese Klausel ist, dass wir dadurch gegen Fehler auf der Website abgesichert sind.

Das Modell Torque DHX Flashzone war von Anfang an mit einem Coil Dämpfer geplant. Im Zuge der Umstellung auf das Modelljahr 2014 hat sich leider ein Fehler in die Beschreibung eingeschlichen. Auf dem Bild war allerdings schon immer der richtige Dämpfer zu sehen. Den Fehler in der Beschreibung haben wir inzwischen korrigiert.

Genau für solche Fälle ist diese Klausel da.


Beste Grüße,

Niels


----------



## punica (29. Oktober 2013)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo CorollaG6,
> 
> hier geht es nicht darum, dass wir uns die Möglichkeit offen halten um nachträglich einfach die Ausstattungen zu ändern. Der Grund für diese Klausel ist, dass wir dadurch gegen Fehler auf der Website abgesichert sind.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde euch auch darum bitten, dass ihr wenigstens sicher stellt, dass eine Sache stimmt (Bild oder Text).

Das Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 in Acid Storm hat vorne auf dem Bild immernoch einen Schnellspanner verbaut. Ich hatte deswegen angerufen und mir wurde versichert, dass es eine Steckachse hat, soweit so gut. 

Nun hat habe ich das Bike (mit Steckachse) aber mit einer FOX Evolution O/C und keine FIT, wie in der Beschreibung steht.
Da ich nicht wusste, dass es keine Evo Fit gibt, habe ich euch kontaktiert. Der Text wurde geändert und ich bekam eine Entschuldigung dafür.

Abgesehen davon, dass nun wieder auf die alte (falsche) Beschreibung zurückgeändert wurde und andere potentielle Kunden darauf reinfallen, weiß keiner mehr was an seinem neune potentiellen Rad denn nun wirklich dran ist. (Bild und Text kann beides falsch sein, mit Irrtümer/Änderungsklausel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (29. Oktober 2013)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo CorollaG6,
> 
> hier geht es nicht darum, dass wir uns die Möglichkeit offen halten um nachträglich einfach die Ausstattungen zu ändern. Der Grund für diese Klausel ist, dass wir dadurch gegen Fehler auf der Website abgesichert sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo Niels, 

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht. Prinzipiell ist es ja auch gut, auf solche Fälle zu reagieren, bevor es zur Lieferverzögerungen o.ä. führt. Aber wäre es denn nicht sinnvoll, alle Besteller der jeweiligen Räder darüber zu informieren? 

So bestelle ich mein Rad und erwarte, sofern ich nichts anderes höre, auch die Lieferung des von mir bestellten Rades. Sollte es zu Abweichungen kommen (in diesem Fall sogar ein etwas preisgünstigeres Teil), erhoffe ich mir zumindest eine Aktivität seitens Canyon, mich zu informieren. Und zwar nicht erst, wenn es zu spät ist. Da der Dämpfer, als Teil des Fahrwerks, die Performance des Rades maßgeblich verändert, ist es für mich als Kunde eben schon von Bedeutung, ob ein Air oder ein Coil Dämpfer verbaut wird. 

Als Entschuldigung bekam ich dann äußerst großzügig ein T-Shirt mit einem Einkaufswert von ca. 10 Euro angeboten. Letztlich hat dieses Vorgehen dazu geführt, dass ich meine Bestellung storniert habe. 

Ich denke, dass hätte man bei besserer Kommunikation vermeiden können.


----------



## swoosh (29. Oktober 2013)

Das ist einfach nur peinlich. Egal ob es um Fahrräder oder um etwas anderes geht: Produktbeschreibung muss stimmen. 

Hier sollte Canyon seinen Anspruch anheben bzw. in die Tat umsetzen.


----------



## dj_holgie (29. Oktober 2013)

NobodyÂ´s perfect, aber ist komischerweise jedes Jahr das gleiche..

Ich wÃ¼rd mich als QM-Beauftrager anbieten, 80.000â¬ aufwÃ¤rts im Jahr sind wir im GeschÃ¤ft.


----------



## RobG301 (30. Oktober 2013)

@Canyon Verkauf:

Ich finds allgemein nur schade, dass beim Strive zum Beispiel das 8.0 Race in Lackierung "Factory Enduro Team" schon nach weniger als 2 Wochen komplett ausverkauft ist.

Aber da war vermutlich die Nachfrage doch viel höher als erwartet.


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich würd mich als QM-Beauftrager anbieten, 80.000 aufwärts im Jahr sind wir im Geschäft.




Für 80k kriegste auch nen ordentlichen Job. 

Bei Canyon müsste ich schon deutlich mehr nehmen, um für die Prügel, die es 100% hageln wird, kompensiert zu werden. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Canyon_Support (30. Oktober 2013)

@CorollaG6: Da muss ich dir natürlich Recht geben. Auch in diesem Fall sollten die Kunden, die bereits eine Bestellung getätigt hatten, informiert werden. Warum das hier nicht geschehen ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Dennoch möchte ich mich für die Umstände entschuldigen.

  @punica: Ich habe den Fall nun nochmal an die Kollegen weitergegeben. Die Artikelbeschreibung werden wir selbstverständlich zeitnah korrigieren.


Beste Grüße,

Niels


----------



## Flkz1983 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Canyon-Fans,

ich wollte kurz fragen, wer von Euch ein Spectral ordern wird bzw. es bereits getan hat und wo er die Einsatzgebiete des Bikes sieht. Bisher hab ich oft die Aussage gehört, dass Bikepark nur bedingt und Enduro gar nicht möglich sei? Wie seht ihr das? Gerne würde ich hier auch von Canyon selbst ein Statement sehen... Hat das Spectral grundsätzlich eine Bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## haga67 (31. Oktober 2013)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Hi Canyon-Fans,
> 
> ich wollte kurz fragen, wer von Euch ein Spectral ordern wird bzw. es bereits getan hat und wo er die Einsatzgebiete des Bikes sieht. Bisher hab ich oft die Aussage gehört, dass Bikepark nur bedingt und Enduro gar nicht möglich sei? ?



Einmal posten hätte gereicht oder 
Habe ein Spectral 27,5 bestellt. Ich denke für Enduro taugt es durchaus. Sonst würde es Barel nicht einsetzen. 
Dafür sind ja auch die EX-Modelle konzipiert. Wobei Enduro ja ein weiter Begriff ist und man sicher mehr aufs Bike achten muß als mit einem schwereren Gerät.
Für den Bikepark ist es allein von den Felgen, Reifen und Federelementen nicht geeignet. 
Dafür gibt es Torque und Co.


----------



## RobG301 (31. Oktober 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> Einmal posten hätte gereicht oder
> Habe ein Spectral 27,5 bestellt. Ich denke für Enduro taugt es durchaus. Sonst würde es Barel nicht einsetzen.
> Dafür sind ja auch die EX-Modelle konzipiert. Wobei Enduro ja ein weiter Begriff ist und man sicher mehr aufs Bike achten muß als mit einem schwereren Gerät.
> Für den Bikepark ist es allein von den Felgen, Reifen und Federelementen nicht geeignet.
> Dafür gibt es Torque und Co.



Ja kommt auf den Fahrstil an! Barel und die Pros kommen auch mit 140/150mm hinten aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (31. Oktober 2013)

Ines Thoma kam auch schonmal mit nem Nerve CF bei Endurorennen aus ;-).

Mal mit Crossmax Enduro: http://enduro-mtb.com/fast-girls-fast-bikes-die-ews-teilnehmerinnen-und-ihre-raeder/

Oder auch mit den Crossmax SLR: http://enduro-mtb.com/specialized-sram-enduro-serie-in-willingen-die-bikes-der-pros/ (ganz unten)

Kommt natürlich auf Fahrergewicht, Terrain und das Risiko an, das man eingehen möchte, das Bike evtl. zu schrotten.


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> @_Canyon_ Verkauf:
> 
> Ich finds allgemein nur schade, dass beim Strive zum Beispiel das 8.0 Race in Lackierung "Factory Enduro Team" schon nach weniger als 2 Wochen komplett ausverkauft ist.
> 
> Aber da war vermutlich die Nachfrage doch viel höher als erwartet.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur schade, sondern sehr ärgerlich.
Da komme ich mich ehrlich gesagt etwas veräppelt vor.

Ich frage mich, ob das grob fehlgeplant oder einfach Absicht ist???

Hierzu hätte ich gerne mal ein Statement von Canyon!


----------



## mssc (31. Oktober 2013)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das evtl. nur eine erste Charge war? Anrufen und nachfragen könnte helfen...


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ausverkauft ist ausverkauft, ansonsten ständ da ein neuer LT.

Das war schon immer so


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Oktober 2013)

Richtig, war schon jedes Jahr so, dass es immer wieder neue Chargen gab. Also nicht ärgern, Tee trinken und abwarten.


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2013)

Neue Chargen werden mit neuen Lieferzeiten ausgewiesen.  Wenn einmal ausverkauft steht Mont auch nichts mehr nach. 
Vielleicht lest ihr einfach mal den Kommentar mit den **!
Da steht nämlich folgendes: das von Dir gewünschte Modell ist bereits für die komplette Saison ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (31. Oktober 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Neue Chargen werden mit neuen Lieferzeiten ausgewiesen.  Wenn einmal ausverkauft steht Mont auch nichts mehr nach.
> Vielleicht lest ihr einfach mal den Kommentar mit den **!
> Da steht nämlich folgendes: das von Dir gewünschte Modell ist bereits für die komplette Saison ausverkauft.



Eben und das wurde mir auf Nachfrage auch nochmal bestätigt und ist halt doch selbst bei der super Preis/Leistung schon extrem nach nichtmal 2 Wochen, wo man es bestellen konnte!


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Oktober 2013)

Im Januar wollte ich ein FRX Whipzone bestellen. Am So noch darüber gegrübelt, am Mo dann bestellen wollen -> in Größe L ausverkauft. Habe angerufen und nachgefragt, ob ich eine Bestellung platzieren kann, für ein Bike, das dann evtl. zurück kommt oder nicht abgeholt wird, oder für spätere Chargen. Keine Chance. 3 Wochen später waren wieder alle Größen lieferbar und auch ich bin an mein FRX gekommen. Also  und hin und wieder die Canyonseite besuchen.


----------



## McVoice (31. Oktober 2013)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Hi Canyon-Fans,
> 
> ich wollte kurz fragen, wer von Euch ein Spectral ordern wird bzw. es bereits getan hat und wo er die Einsatzgebiete des Bikes sieht. Bisher hab ich oft die Aussage gehört, dass Bikepark nur bedingt und Enduro gar nicht möglich sei? Wie seht ihr das? Gerne würde ich hier auch von Canyon selbst ein Statement sehen... Hat das Spectral grundsätzlich eine Bikeparkfreigabe?



Hi,
ich hab mir das Spectral 8.9 bestellt. sehe den einsatzbereich ziemlich breitgefächert. da ist von ausgedehnten mehrtagestouren/vielleicht sogar mal ein marathon bis hin zu einem gewissen grad an enduroeinsatz alles möglich. starke bremse, stabile laufräder und zu dem, ein gewicht in größe L von 12,9kg machen es dabei echt zu ner "eierlegenden wollmilchsau". werde also mit meinem in größe M selbst mit pedalen unter 13kg bleiben, was ich in der bikekategorie recht passabel finde. nur der liefertermin is ne frechheit, zumal alle anderen modelle auch schon früher geliefert werden. aber ach naja, is die freude um so größer wenns dann da is und ich komm garnich erst in die verlegenheit es in der schmuddel und vor allem salz jahreszeit zu quälen. 

beste grüße


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Oktober 2013)

Wer noch zwischen 27,5 und 29" schwankt, findet vielleicht in der neuen BIKE interessante Aspekte: ein All-Mountain-Konzeptvergleich zwischen den beiden Laufradgrößen.

Fazit: Die 27,5er Bikes sind sehr schwer, zu schwer geworden, noch nicht richtig ausgereift, Unterschiede zu den 26ern kaum erfahrbar. Die echten Allrounder aus bergauf und bergab sind die 29er, die inzwischen deutlich verbessert im Verleich zu den Vorjahren auf die Trails gelassen werden.


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. November 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Fazit: Die 27,5er Bikes sind sehr schwer, zu schwer geworden, noch nicht richtig ausgereift, Unterschiede zu den 26ern kaum erfahrbar. Die echten Allrounder aus bergauf und bergab sind die 29er, die inzwischen deutlich verbessert im Verleich zu den Vorjahren auf die Trails gelassen werden.



Das ist doch der totale Stuss, oder war das aus dieser halbseitigen Dollbohrer-Kolumne die da immer im hinteren Drittel zu finden ist...  Gilt wohl das Prinzip: Hauptsache die Bike ist mal wieder mit provozierendem Bildzeitungsniveau überhaupt im Gespräch bevor sie die Heidelberg ganz abstellen müssen.

Das sich 27,5er nicht so anfühlen wie 29er finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## duc-mo (1. November 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Fazit: Die 27,5er Bikes sind sehr schwer, zu schwer geworden, noch nicht richtig ausgereift,



So ein Stuss... Hab den Bericht auch gelesen, weil mich das Drössiger interessiert, aber der ist fast komplett unbrauchtbar. Eine 300g schwerere Gabel macht das Bike nach deren Aussage unfahrbar. Ich würde echt gern mal wissen, welche Steroide den Herren und Damen die Gehirnzellen weggebrutzelt haben, dass sie zu solchen Aussagen kommen...


----------



## Maxmara67 (1. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> So ein Stuss... Hab den Bericht auch gelesen, weil mich das Drössiger interessiert, aber der ist fast komplett unbrauchtbar. Eine 300g schwerere Gabel macht das Bike nach deren Aussage unfahrbar. Ich würde echt gern mal wissen, welche Steroide den Herren und Damen die Gehirnzellen weggebrutzelt haben, dass sie zu solchen Aussagen kommen...



Bin voll bei Euch!

Aussagen wie:
*Nachdem 26 Zoll von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist, *stellen sich in der All-Mountain-Kategorie nur noch die größeren Durchmesser 27,5 und 29 Zoll zur Wahl.  

(zu lesen auf deren Homepage) laden nur zum munteren Kopfschütteln ein.

Würde mal behaupten dass immer noch locker 80% der MTBler auf 26" unterwegs sind... Und dann zu sagen 'von der Bildfläche verschwunden' zeigt mal wieder wie diese Blätter der Industrie nach dem Mund reden.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. November 2013)

Ich habe das Fazit ja nicht ohne Grund etwas provokativ eingestellt. Für mich lautet mein Fazit: Wer ein zufriedenstellendes 26er hat, muss sich wegen 27,5 nicht verrückt machen. Ich für meinen Teil überlege ernsthaft, mir noch ein - evtl. auch gebrauchtes - 26er Enduro zuzulegen.


----------



## Quasarmin (2. November 2013)

Die Lücke zwischen 26" und 29" war einfach zu groß, das 27,5" war genau das was wir unbedingt noch gebraucht haben...


----------



## RobG301 (5. November 2013)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Die Lücke zwischen 26" und 29" war einfach zu groß, das 27,5" war genau das was wir unbedingt noch gebraucht haben...



...oder was die Industrie uns Glauben machen will, dass wir das noch brauchen, so wie Wasserhähne für die Küche die Sprudel liefern 

Wenigstens fallen so die Preise für die "veralteten" 26'' Enduros!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowstone29 (5. November 2013)

Ich finde die 27,5" bei den AM fullys grundsätzlich eine gute Sache, auch wenn viele altgediente darauf einprügeln.. Ist einfach eine gute verschmelzung von 26" und 29"..

Ich liebäugele schon mit einem 27,5 Spectral..  Nur die Farben sagen mir nicht so ganz zu..

Beim HT ist für mich klar das 29er die erste Wahl, und bei  Enduro/DH etc. sollte man bei 26" bleiben wegen stabilität und wendigkeit.


----------



## ticlam81 (6. November 2013)

Ich frage mich eigentlich nur wann endlich die ersten Räder mal im Showroom auftauchen


----------



## sundawn77 (6. November 2013)

Das Spectral wird laut Info von heute erst im Februar / März im Showroom stehen. 

Ganz schön spät wie ich finde,  wenn man bedenkt wo die Lieferzeiten bei jetziger Bestellung schon stehen. 
Wenn man erstmal ein Bike in real sehen möchte und dann bestellt könnte die Lieferzeit schon auf Juli  stehen :-/


----------



## sundawn77 (6. November 2013)

Edit


----------



## ticlam81 (6. November 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das Spectral wird laut Info von heute erst im Februar / März im Showroom stehen.
> 
> Ganz schön spät wie ich finde,  wenn man bedenkt wo die Lieferzeiten bei jetziger Bestellung schon stehen.
> Wenn man erstmal ein Bike in real sehen möchte und dann bestellt könnte die Lieferzeit schon auf Juli  stehen :-/


 

Jupp. Diese Info habe ich auch und finde es ebenfalls reichlich spät, wenn nicht zu spät, aber na ja jedes Jahr dasselbe. Evt. hat man dann ja Glück und es gibt eins "to go". 
Das Inflite soll zumindestens schon mal Anfang November in Koblenz sein. Hoffe das zieht sich nicht auch noch Ewigkeiten...


----------



## bergaufbremser_ (6. November 2013)

Hab ich was verpasst - seit eben steht wieder das Nerve AL+ auf der Canyon Seite. Allerdings nur 2 Modelle zur Auswahl


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. November 2013)

bergaufbremser_ schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst - seit eben steht wieder das Nerve AL+ auf der Canyon Seite. Allerdings nur 2 Modelle zur Auswahl


 

War wohl eben Inventur...da sind wohl noch nen paar Bikes in einer Lagerecke aufgetaucht...

Beste Grüße


----------



## bergaufbremser_ (6. November 2013)

Und da macht man mal schnell ein 2014er Modell draus  - sollten das keine "Inventurmodelle" sein, wäre der Preis für die Ausstattung echt nicht schlecht..


----------



## mtintel (6. November 2013)

Das ist aber ein schwerer Rahmen mit 12,9 Kilo 


> 12,9 kg (frame only)


 Quelle: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3317#tab-reiter2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (7. November 2013)

Das 8.0 SE, MIT Kashima Blink-Blink-Beschichtung für 2000,-?! Auf dem Bild ist doch die normale!?  Und endlich auch die Trail Griffe! Die Laufräder sind auch andere... Farben sind, na ja... Geschmacksache.
Merkwürdig - scheint aber wirklich Abverkauf zu sein...


----------



## yellowstone29 (7. November 2013)

Abverkauf mit 6 Wochen Lieferzeit?
Würde eher sagen Canyon will noch begrenzt etwas für die 26" Fraktion im angebot behalten..

Die Farbe Stealth beim 9.0 find ich recht schick mit den Gelben Schriftzügen..


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2013)

Kashima hat keins der zwei Bikes, denn dann müsste Factory Series stehen und nicht Performance oder Evolution


----------



## dragonjackson (7. November 2013)

Stimmt - dann ist wieder mal die Beschreibung auf der Homepage falsch. Wann kriegen die das in den Griff!?

Stealth mit gelb kommt sehr geil - in real noch viel besser. Wie ich an meinem 8.0 festgestellt hab


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2013)

Sollte das nicht schwerz/gold sein?

Das Topmodell der AL+ war schon sehr nice mit Kashima, schwarz/gold Laufräder etc


----------



## dragonjackson (7. November 2013)

Na, ja auf dem Rahmen ist es eher ein gelb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (7. November 2013)

bergaufbremser_ schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst - seit eben steht wieder das Nerve AL+ auf der Canyon Seite. Allerdings nur 2 Modelle zur Auswahl



sie scheinen ja nicht in der lage zu sein das spectral beizuschaffen... jeder hersteller braucht aber doch ein all mountain


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> sie scheinen ja nicht in der lage zu sein das spectral beizuschaffen... jeder hersteller braucht aber doch ein all mountain


 
Dafür gibts doch das Strive......*Duck und weg!*

Beste Grüße


----------



## duc-mo (7. November 2013)

Die Nachfrage nach 26" war vermutlich groß genug und da hat man das AL+ halt doch noch mal aufgelegt! 27" war ja nichts wonach die Kundschaft gefragt hat, das ist eine Idee der Industrie...

Mich hat es auf der Eurobike ja schon gewundert, dass Canyon das unternehmerische Risiko eingegangen ist und von heute auf morgen (mehr oder weniger) das gesamte Programm von 26" auf 27" umgestellt hat. Nur zur Erinnerung in 2013 hatte Canyon nicht ein 27er im Programm und jetzt gibts 26er nur noch mit viel Federweg und beim Carboni...


----------



## Power-Valve (7. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> sie scheinen ja nicht in der lage zu sein das spectral beizuschaffen... jeder hersteller braucht aber doch ein all mountain



ist bei den komplett neuen Modellen immer so. Die kommen erst im Fruehjahr. Die ersten Nerve AL 29er kamen ja auch erst im Maerz.

Vorfreude... ihr wisst schon...


----------



## ticlam81 (7. November 2013)

Ach man. Jetzt sind auch die specs für das Radon slide 160 carbon raus...

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-9-0_id_25704_.htm

jetzt wird es für mich noch schwieriger.... Eure Meinung zu für und wider?

Will schon Trails und Alpen damit machen, kein Bikepark ab und zu ne Tour. bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das radon zu "endurolastig" ist mit 160mm. Aber hier wurde es bei roc d'azur ja schon als durchaus kletterfreudig beschrieben.

Was meint ihr? bisher bin ich auch noch nicht so vollkommen überzeugt von Carbon. Auf der anderen Seite glaube ich auch nicht, dass ich es bis an die Grenzen bringen werde


----------



## Power-Valve (8. November 2013)

ticlam81 schrieb:


> Ach man. Jetzt sind auch die specs für das Radon slide 160 carbon raus...
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-9-0_id_25704_.htm
> 
> ...



Was sagen denn die drueben im Radon Forum oder hast du da nicht gefragt?

Meine 0.02%: die 1-2cm Federweg aendern nicht viel, im Vergleich zum Unterschied wenn du (egal auf welchem) nen Satz grippige Reifen draufziehst und damit 300g zulegst...

"Ich" wuerde eher das Canyon nehmen und ne Kombi in Rtg Hans Dampf SG hinten/Magic Mary vorne draufziehen wenn ich mich im jew. Gelaende ueberfordert fuehle.


----------



## ticlam81 (8. November 2013)

@Power-Valve
Nein, da habe ich (noch) nicht gefragt. 
Mit den Pneus hast natürlich recht, und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Federweg "nice to have" ist, aber ich ihn in nächster Zeit bzw. meinen Touren und Ausritten nicht an die Grenzen bringen werde. 

Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf Canyon eingeschossen, weil mir beim direkten vor Ort Vergleich diesen Sommer (AL+ vs. Slide 150), dass Canyon deutlich mehr zugesagt hatte. Nicht nur vom Handling, sondern auch von der Verarbeitung her. Dies lag u.a. auch daran, dass ich mit den Sram triggern echt Probleme bei meinen wurstigen Fingern hatte... (ja, ok kann man alles tauschen, ich weiß bzw. gibt es ja bei beiden Modelle mit Shimano, obwohl dann ohne bling, bling Kashima)
Ich denke auch beim Vergleich zwischen Spectral und dem neuen Alu-Slide, hat das Spectral die Nase vorn (wenn man Sie denn endlich mal vor Ort testen könnte).

Jetzt kommt das Radon aber mit XT; Kashima und vor allem Carbon zu einem durchaus guten Preis. Oh man, das wird eine sehr schwere Entscheidung....


----------



## jimmykane (8. November 2013)

Guter Preis? 3.599â¬ mit XT und SLX-Kassette? Die Top-Variante des Spectral AL kostet 3.099â¬ und wiegt laut Canyon das gleiche wie das Slide Carbon. Aber wer natÃ¼rlich unbedingt Carbon haben will... ;-).

Was meinst du mit "Grenzen" bei Carbon? Ist das etwa instabiler? WÃ¤re mir neu und wenn du natÃ¼rlich voll mit dem Rahmen auf nen Stein knallst sieht's weder fÃ¼r Alu noch fÃ¼r Carbon gut aus ;-).


----------



## ticlam81 (8. November 2013)

hmm... die Argumentation find ich nicht ganz schlüssig. Zunächst steht die Top-Version des Spectrals AL bei 3.499 Eurodollar. Gewicht "gleich", bei mehr Federweg... 
Wenn man jetzt natürlich die Komponenten einzeln gegeneinander aufwiegt weiß ich nicht welche Ersparniss dabei rauskommt oder auch nicht.


----------



## jimmykane (8. November 2013)

Ja stimmt, ich hatte auf das EX geschaut, die Sortierung ist für Canyon ungewohnt, nämlich mal nicht ganz nach Preis. Dennoch zahlt man halt beim Slide Carbon viel Geld für den Carbonrahmen und ob der gegenüber dem des Spectral Vorteile bietet ist halt für mich nicht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (8. November 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ist bei den komplett neuen Modellen immer so. Die kommen erst im Fruehjahr. Die ersten Nerve AL 29er kamen ja auch erst im Maerz.
> 
> Vorfreude... ihr wisst schon...



vorfreude ab september und dann erstmal ein halbes jahr warten, finde ich doof


----------



## ticlam81 (8. November 2013)

Ich auch! Vor allem finde ich es doof, dass ich dann erst Probe fahren kann, um mich zu entscheiden. Wenn ich das jetzt schön könnte, hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon längst bestellt.
Man braucht doch nur einfach vom Spectral, vom Nerve Al, vom Slide etc. einfach nur 3-4 Größen da hinstellen. Probefahrt möglich, Entscheidung, bestellen, Hersteller bestellen bei Leiferanten, Lieferung Anfang/ Mitte nächsten Jahres (gerne auch früher wenn möglich), fertig.

Oder wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## Power-Valve (8. November 2013)

Bestellt doch einfach jetzt, dann habt ihr nen halbwegs planbaren Liefertermin. Zahlen musst du ja erst bei Lieferung.

Wenn dann die Bikes in Koblenz zum Probefahren da sind, probiert es aus. Im Zweifel koennt ihr die Bestellung dann direkt stornieren.

Oder warten bis es ankommt, zusammen bauen, kurz Proberollen und wenn Zweifel, zurueckschicken.

Bisher hat mich Canyon da noch nicht enttaeuscht...


----------



## ticlam81 (8. November 2013)

Ja könnte man auch so machen, nur dann hat man evtt. zu Beginn des nächsten Jahres mit Um- und Neubestellung wieder eine Wartezeit


----------



## yellowstone29 (8. November 2013)

Ist echt ärgerlich mit den Wartezeiten.. Obwohl die momentanen Lieferangaben ja noch vor Saison-Start liegen. 
Aber ohne Probefahrt werd ich auf keinen Fall zuschlagen.. Zudem muss ich die Farben erstmal in natura sehen..

Problem wird nur sein wenn man im Feb/März Probe fährt, wo werden die Wartezeiten dann liegen?

Naja, vielleicht wirds auch erstmal nur ein gebrauchtes All Mountain für nächstes jahr..


----------



## ticlam81 (8. November 2013)

@Yellowstone

genauso seh ich das auch. Ohne Probefahrz geht bei mir gar nix, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass ich noch 4-5 Monate länger warte.

Solange kann man sich ja noch den Winter über fit halten und tolle Tests, Meinungen und Forenbeiträge lesen


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. November 2013)

ticlam81 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? bisher bin ich auch noch nicht so vollkommen überzeugt von Carbon.



Carbon ist grundsätzlich toll wenn man es als Hersteller beherrscht. Was die Carbon-Erfahrung von Radon (bzw. der zuliefernden Asiatenbude) betrifft wäre ich erstmal skeptisch. Besonders wenn dann auch noch extra auf Leichtbau 'gemacht' wird wie beim "superleicht Race-Enduro" Slide 160. Mit der Lenkkopfsteifigkeit soll es ja auch nicht gerade toll ausschauen beim Slide 160.


----------



## duc-mo (8. November 2013)

Radon ist nicht der "Hersteller". Der Rahmen wird genauso wie die allermeisten anderen Carbon Rahmen in einer von einer Hand voll Firmen in Taiwan produziert, insofern hätte ich keine Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens, denn das Knowhow ist dort vorhanden. Im Übrigen hat Radon ja schon eine ganze Weile Carbon HT und RR im Programm, insofern hat auch Radon "Carbon-Erfahrung"...

Der Preis in Verbindung mit der Ausstattung ist doch okay und an der XT gibts funktionial im Endurobetrieb doch nichts aus zu setzen. Außerdem hat es etwas mehr Federweg was es insgesamt sehr deutlich vom Spectral unterscheidet...


----------



## ticlam81 (8. November 2013)

@Kaltumformer:
Diesen Gedanken habe ich auch. Wobei auch radon im rennradsegment ja Carbon-Erfahrung hat, da ist der Sprung in den Carbon Mtb Bereich evt. beherrschbarer bzw. kennt man seine asiatischen Zulieferer schon.

Ich glaube aber ich muss mich einfach gedulden bis beide Räder vor Ort sind und dann entscheiden. Hat diesen Sommer auch geklappt beim al+ vs. Slide vergleich. Da war die Sache auch danach sehr klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (8. November 2013)

Bei Radon sagt man inoffiziell zu deren Carbonbikes (bis dato Hardtails), dass Fahrer mit 85 kg aufwärts besser die Finger davon lassen sollten! Habe von ettlichen gebrochenen Rahmen gehört.
Da kann sich jetzt jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden ...


----------



## tomac85 (8. November 2013)

hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. November 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bei Radon sagt man inoffiziell zu deren Carbonbikes (bis dato Hardtails), dass Fahrer mit 85 kg aufwärts besser die Finger davon lassen sollten! Habe von ettlichen gebrochenen Rahmen gehört.
> Da kann sich jetzt jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden ...



So ein Schwachsinn! 

Ich, mit vollem Gerödel annähernd 90 kg, bin das Slide 160 ausgiebig über Drops und grobes Geläuf gefahren. Es tut genau das, was man von einem Carbon-Bike erwartet: schön steifer Rahmen, sehr direkt im Handling. Radon hat sich eine Menge Zeit genommen, um sorgfältig einen guten Hersteller zu finden. Nach meiner Meinung haben sie den unter der, wie oben schon geschrieben, Handvoll Herstellern in Taiwan gefunden.

Noch einen Satz zum Thema Carbon-Rahmen: Ich fahre jetzt mein 120er Ghost seit zwei Jahren über Stock und Stein, Alpen und auch eine Freeride- und eine Endurostrecke - okay, gemäßigt - gefahren. Null Problemo!  Also lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Gerüchteefindern verrückt machen.


----------



## psx0407 (8. November 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bei Radon sagt man inoffiziell zu deren Carbonbikes (bis dato Hardtails), dass Fahrer mit 85 kg aufwärts besser die Finger davon lassen sollten!..Da kann sich jetzt jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden ...


quellenangabe bitte!
nenne ross und reiter, wer sowas inofiziell sagt!
wer ist "man"?
von wievielen gebrochenen rahmen weisst du aus erster hand?
oder sagt das auch dieser "man"?

wie soll sich jeder selber seine meinung bilden, wenn du keine fakten lieferst? soll man sich eine meinung auf basis von geschwätz bilden? wenn du weisst, was anstand bedeutet, dann editiere deinen beitrag bitte komplett raus!

ich habe mit radon nix am hut, arbeite weder dort noch fahre ich ein radon-bike. aber bei solchen beiträgen wird mir schlecht!
sch...-internet!

psx0407


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. November 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> quellenangabe bitte!
> nenne ross und reiter, wer sowas inofiziell sagt!
> wer ist "man"?
> von wievielen gebrochenen rahmen weisst du aus erster hand?
> ...



Richtig! 

Stichwort Quellenangabe: Die Sache mit der sorgfältigen Auswahl des Carbonherstellers hat Bodo Probst meinem Kumpel und mir erzählt. Ich glaube ihm.


----------



## sundawn77 (8. November 2013)

Oh da ist aber jemand schlecht gelaunt ;-)

Ich gebe das weiter was mir ein Radon-Mitarbeiter gesagt hat, aber ich werde nen Teufel tun und hier Namen nennen. 
Das kannst Du so akzeptieren oder es lassen - Deine Entscheidung
Ich glaub ich bin hier nicht als Schwätzer bekannt und wenn es nicht der Wahrheit entspräche würde ich es nicht schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klingklang (9. November 2013)

Ich habe seit vorgestern das GC AL slx 7.9.
Heute war die erste Tour angesagt, leider merke ich von den drei unterschiedlichen Einstellungen fÃ¼r die HÃ¤rte der Gabel nichtsâ¦ :/

Weis jemand woran das liegen kÃ¶nnte?


----------



## seblon (9. November 2013)

Nabend,

weiß jemand was für ein Spectral Barel in dem Video fährt?
Ist das ein 140er oder doch vielleicht die potentere Version die es angeblich irgendwann mal geben soll? Zumindest die Gabel sieht mir bei 1:48 irgendwie nach mehr als 14cm aus und Barel war ja sonst auch immer ein Strive-Pilot. 
Das Bike macht wie ich finde optisch echt einiges her 

Grüße
seblon


----------



## duc-mo (9. November 2013)

Was sollte ihn davon abhalten eine 160er Gabel ein zu bauen, wenn er eine will?


----------



## seblon (9. November 2013)

Das hast du richtig erkannt.
Es geht aber nicht um die Gabel sondern ums Bike. 
Reine Neugier 

Grüße
seblon


----------



## mssc (9. November 2013)

Auf der Wippe steht 140. In irgendeinem Interview hat er auch mal angegeben, er fährt mit 160mm vorne und 140mm hinten.


----------



## chezjaques (9. November 2013)

ticlam81 schrieb:


> Ich auch! Vor allem finde ich es doof, dass ich dann erst Probe fahren kann, um mich zu entscheiden. Wenn ich das jetzt schön könnte, hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon längst bestellt.
> Man braucht doch nur einfach vom Spectral, vom Nerve Al, vom Slide etc. einfach nur 3-4 Größen da hinstellen. Probefahrt möglich, Entscheidung, bestellen, Hersteller bestellen bei Leiferanten, Lieferung Anfang/ Mitte nächsten Jahres (gerne auch früher wenn möglich), fertig.
> 
> Oder wo ist mein Denkfehler?



Schließe mich an! Kapier ich auch nicht! Möchte mir gerne das Spectral AL kaufen. Das Rad stand schon auf Messen, Pro Rider habens lang unterm Arsch, Tester von Zeitschriften oder Online Platformen dürfen auf gesponsorten Wochenenden ihre Runden drehen.... nur die potentiellen Käufer warten ewig die Bikes auf nem geteerten Parkplatz zu Probe zu fahren. Wenn ich erst im März bestelle dauert es ne Ewigkeit bis ich das Teil bekomme. Paar Monate später haben mache Hersteller die Räder des nächsten Jahres oder Mid - Season Modelle im Laden stehen. Echt schade, da die Canyon Räder ja nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## astmonster3000 (10. November 2013)

hi, 
war gerade in koblenz:









das  spectral steht im laden, allerdings als prototyp, den wollten sie mich  nicht fahren lassen... durfte es aber mal hochheben... der  gewichtsunterschied zum nerve liegt nicht bei 0,5kg schätze ich, eher  bei 1,5kg , habe aber auch mit einem mitarbeiter geredet der gemeint  hat, dass 8 mitarbeiter ( von etwa 40 ) sich das teil schon bestellt  haben. scheint ein sehr vielseitiges rad zu sein. 

das inflite  steht auch schon im laden (mit schild: bitte nicht berühren), nach  netter nachfrage durfte ich aber eine kurze runde drauf drehen, cooles  teil, als mountainbiker kann ich halt nicht viel zu dem rad sagen, hab  da einfach keine ahnung, also von cross oder rennrädern... es ist aber  sehr leicht und geht sehr gut vorwärts, schutzbleche ( auf den bildern  im internet ja zu sehen ) kosten aufpreis...

das nerve in 27,5  bin ich auch kurz gefahren, ist, was ich so auf dem parkplatz  feststellen konnte, doch etwas agiler als das 29er, auch etwas leichter.  ansonsten konnte ich nicht viel probieren, also genaue aussagen kann  ich zu dem rad nach der kurzen testfahrt nicht machen. 

rahmengröße beim inflite und nerve war M

vg


----------



## mr.deed (10. November 2013)

Hi wie sind den deine maße bezúglich sl und körpergroße und wie hat der m rahmen beim nerve 27.5 dir gepasst


----------



## astmonster3000 (10. November 2013)

mr.deed schrieb:


> Hi wie sind den deine maße bezúglich sl und körpergroße und wie hat der m rahmen beim nerve 27.5 dir gepasst



schrittlänge so was um die 80cm, je nach schuhwerk, körpergröße um die 172cm 

der m rahmen hat gut gepasst, unauffällig... im direkten vergleich zum 29er hatte ich eher das gefühl auf einem normalen 26er unterwegs zu sein, konnte aber auch nur ein al+ in 26" fahren und da hatte ich die größeren räder des 27ers im vergleich schon irgendwie bemerkt (ich weiß dass der vergleich etwas hinkt aber ich weiß halt auch nicht was ich groß zu sagen soll) das rad war gut fahrbar, was halt gegen das rad spricht ist die wartezeit

hab auch nur das eine bike gefahren von den 27ern, also kann ich keinen vergleich zum s rahmen machen (ich liege nach dem pps von canyon iwo zwischen m und s, beim 29er s rahmen hatte ich aber das gefühl nicht im bike sondern auf dem bike zu sitzen, die position war sehr aufrecht und nicht wirklich angenehm)


übrigens: einer der mitarbeiter hat mir erzählt, dass die gemessenen gewichte zumindest beim spectral und beim nerve 29er immer mit m rahmen und der leichtesten farbe gemessen sind (beim nerve 8.9 oder 9.9sl zum beispiel die farbe stealth, das ist nämlich kein lack sondern der rahmen ist eloxiert, soll so etwa 200g bringen)


----------



## Hen_Ren (11. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> übrigens: einer der mitarbeiter hat mir erzählt, dass die gemessenen gewichte zumindest beim spectral und beim nerve 29er immer mit m rahmen und der leichtesten farbe gemessen sind (beim nerve 8.9 oder 9.9sl zum beispiel die farbe stealth, das ist nämlich kein lack sondern der rahmen ist eloxiert, soll so etwa 200g bringen)



Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, dass die Spectral AL Modelle jeweils in Größe M und die Spectral AL 29 Modelle jeweils in Größe L gemessen wurden. Trotzdem ist mir der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem Spectral AL 9.9 SL (12,75kg) und dem Spectral AL 9.9 EX  (13,6kg) unerklärlich.  Kann das jemand von denen, die partsmäßig mehr Ahnung als ich haben, nachvollziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.deed (11. November 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus laut pps zwischen m und l wenn Ich da mit 1cm Spiele hab genau sl 87.5 bei 87 m und wenn Ich 88 eingebe l bei einer Körpergröße von 183


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. November 2013)

Geht mir genauso. Nimm bei 29ern im Zweifel das Kleinere.


----------



## ticlam81 (11. November 2013)

@ astmonster:

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Auch im Bezug auf das Inflite, welches mich zukünftig auf dem Weg zur Arbeit begleiten soll

Den Gewichtsunterschied finde ich auch etwas zu groß zwischen dem 9.9 EX und dem SL. Kenne zwar nicht alle Teile, aber ich glaube hier haben die unterschieliche Rahmengrößen gewogen.


----------



## Tassadar (11. November 2013)

mr.deed schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus laut pps zwischen m und l wenn Ich da mit 1cm Spiele hab genau sl 87.5 bei 87 m und wenn Ich 88 eingebe l bei einer Körpergröße von 183



Da ist das Berechnungssystem von Canyon fehlerhaft, die arbeiten dran hat man mir telefonisch gesagt. Es müsste nämlich umgekehrt sein. 

Bei gleicher Größe und längerer Schrittlänge muss der Rahmen (Oberrohr) kürzer werden  

Grund: Der Oberkörper ist ja dann kürzer wenn die Beine länger sind (erstaunliche Erkenntnis oder?), wieso soll der Rahmen (Oberrohr) dann länger werden???

M oder L? Bei einer Armlänge ab 64cm solltest/kannst Du L nehmen, gehe mal davon aus das Dein Kopf nicht größer als 370mm vom Brustbein bis oben ist ...

Und dann ist das auch noch Geschmacksfrage, sportlich L, Tour/Trail M

Ich, 1,82, SL 87, Arm 62 nehme M


----------



## Twenty9er (11. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Radon ist nicht der "Hersteller". Der Rahmen wird genauso wie die allermeisten anderen Carbon Rahmen in einer von einer Hand voll Firmen in Taiwan produziert, insofern hätte ich keine Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens, denn das Knowhow ist dort vorhanden. Im Übrigen hat Radon ja schon eine ganze Weile Carbon HT und RR im Programm, insofern hat auch Radon "Carbon-Erfahrung"...
> ...


 
Die Firmen in Fernost sind aber alle Auftragsfertigungen, d. h. es wird hergestellt nach Vorgabe, und diese kommt von den Bike-Firmen, daher muss dort entsprechendes Know-How vorhanden sein.


----------



## duc-mo (11. November 2013)

Deshalb musst du denen aber trotzdem nicht sagen, wie sie ihr Geschäft machen müssen, denn die wissen was sie tun!


----------



## mr.deed (11. November 2013)

Tassadar schrieb:


> Da ist das Berechnungssystem von Canyon fehlerhaft, die arbeiten dran hat man mir telefonisch gesagt. Es müsste nämlich umgekehrt sein.
> 
> Bei gleicher Größe und längerer Schrittlänge muss der Rahmen (Oberrohr) kürzer werden
> 
> ...











ALSO wenn ich richtig gemessen habe musst ich so bei 68 cm oder 69 cm liegen


----------



## bartschipro (13. November 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> @Canyon Verkauf:
> 
> Ich finds allgemein nur schade, dass beim Strive zum Beispiel das 8.0 Race in Lackierung "Factory Enduro Team" schon nach weniger als 2 Wochen komplett ausverkauft ist.
> 
> Aber da war vermutlich die Nachfrage doch viel höher als erwartet.



Habs mir gerade nochmal telefonisch bestätigen lassen. Keine Räder mehr im M Strive 8.0 Race. Und laut der Dame werden dich auch nicht mehr kommen: "Was weg ist ist weg". Kann das deren Ernst sein? Wir haben nicht mal 2014 und das Rad soll so jetzt 12 Monate nicht verfügbar sein?!


----------



## ticlam81 (14. November 2013)

@bartschipro: hui, sollte das wirklich so sein, tut es mir erstmal leid und ich hoffe, dass es mir dann im Frühjahr nicht ähnlich ergeht, sollte ich mich nach der Probefahrt für das Spectral entscheiden. Ich muss Dir aber Recht geben, dass ist schon ne absolute Frechheit, dass es das Rad schon jetzt nicht mehr geben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (14. November 2013)

Das ganze Konzept von Canyon ist schwachsinnig! Räder bestellen zu müssen, damit man sie sich noch "sichert" bevor VOR der Probefahrt schon keins mehr da ist!
Und wenn man nicht weiß ob 27,5 oder 29 ob M oder L bestellt man dann 4 Räder? Als ob die nicht in der Lage wäre 4 Vorführmodelle ab bestelldatum bereit zu halten...


----------



## ticlam81 (14. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es das Konzept ist oder das der Trade off für die "günstigen" Preise. Aber im Grunde stimmt es, dass es ne Frechheit ist, dass man jetzt bestellen kann; die Probefahrt aber evt. erst möglich ist, wenn die Räder schon wieder ausverkauft sind. Wobei es ja die letzten Jahre irgendwie meist doch noch geklappt hat. Außer man war wirklich spät dran. Scheint dieses Jahr aber evt. anders zu laufen.
Und wie ich schonmal bemerkte, weiß ich nicht, on dieses "Konzept" wirklich durchdacht ist, da wenn Proberäder schon da wären sicherlich auch schon mehr Leute bestellt hätten und man sicherlich weniger Bestell- und wieder Zurücksendevorgänge hätte. Dann müsste man sich als Konsumentengruppe wirklich mal überlegen, ob man nicht geschlossen jeder vier Räder bestellt und dann mal sehen was passiert... wir als Kosumenten sitzen schlußendlich am längeren Hebel; Nein im Ernst, ich will mich hier nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen... vielleicht geht es wirklich nicht anders bzw. brauchen wir einfach ein bißchen Geduld und alles wird gut.


----------



## Louis1979 (14. November 2013)

Wenn jetzt schon Proberäder da wären (sollen ja demnächst kommen) kosten diese viel Geld, da es Einzelanfertigungen sind (welche meistens auch nicht die letztendlich zum Verkauf stehenden Konfigurationen besitzen), da die komplette Produktionsmaschinerie auf die neuen Modelle umgestellt werden muss, was bekanntlich Zeit und Geld kostet, und jetzt gerade erst stattfindet.

Und wie schnell hier immer mit "Frechheit", "Unverschämheit" etc. um sich geworfen wird..
Wenn Euch das alles so "anwidert" und empört, dann kauft Euch doch ein (anderes) Markenbike vom Händler, welches Ihr dort (jederzeit) zur Probe fahren könnt und dann auch 2-3 Wochen später haben könnt (falls nicht sogar im Laden direkt verfügbar)...
Ach Moment, dieses "Konzept" lässt die Bikes mal locker bis zu 50% oder sogar mehr teurer werden...


----------



## psx0407 (14. November 2013)

ich verstehe jetzt die logik mancher argumentationen nicht:

wenn die kunden dem hersteller canyon die bikes trotzdem wegkaufen, auch wenn sie keine probefahrten machen konnten, wieso hätte canoyn dann irgendwas falsch gemacht?
unternehmerisch kann einem doch nichts besseres passieren!
und canyon ist nun mal ein wirtschaftsunternehmen. und sicher keines mit monopolstellung...

psx0407


----------



## ticlam81 (14. November 2013)

Na ja wie oft liest man hier im Forum: "Bestellt doch einfach, kann man ja zurückgeben" oder "Hab bestellt, hole es in Koblenz ab, wenn es nicht passt bleibt es da" unternehmerisch KÖNNTE da schon was besser laufen, da Umsatz nunmal nicht Gewinn ist, und man so dieses Risiko und die damit verbundenen Kosten EVENTUELL senken könnte. Falls die Kosten der Bereitstellung der Proberäder (siehe Argument Louis) natürlich höher sind, dann macht Canyon alles richtig. Und da das Unternehmen sehr erfolgreich ist scheint auch einiges richtig zu laufen. Daran ist auch nichts verwerfliches.
Nur ob das jetzt  kundenfreundlich ist bzw. man das nicht so toll findet, dass man keine Probefahrt machen kann, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Und ich habe entschieden, dass ich es nicht toll finde aber trotzdem kaufen werde (falls ich dann noch kann), von daher alles gut.


----------



## riGooo (14. November 2013)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt.
Ich konnte nicht fahren. Ich kaufe nicht ins blaue hinein. Also hab ich mich jetzt für was anderes entschieden. Fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (14. November 2013)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt schon Proberäder da wären (sollen ja demnächst kommen) kosten diese viel Geld, da es Einzelanfertigungen sind (welche meistens auch nicht die letztendlich zum Verkauf stehenden Konfigurationen besitzen), da die komplette Produktionsmaschinerie auf die neuen Modelle umgestellt werden muss, was bekanntlich Zeit und Geld kostet, und jetzt gerade erst stattfindet.
> ...


 
Also bitte...es mag sein, dass prototypische Rahmen noch von Hand eingelehrt werden und von Hand geschweißt werden. Dass bezweifelt doch niemand. Genauso wie...dass dies mit einem Serienpreis nicht erreichbar ist.

Aber Canyon hat mit Sicherheit so etwas wie ein Produtentstehungsprozess der einen Prototypenqualifizierungsprozess beinhaltet. Es werden seriennahe Prototypen gefahren, auf Funktion und Lebensdauer getestet (hoffentlich) und GENAU von dem letzten seriennahen Prototypenaufbauten ist es kein Ding ein bis 2 Bikes jeder Größe in den Showroom zu stellen und mit den späteren Aufbauteilen auszurüsten. Canyon verkauft Fahrräder keine Airliner!!

Dann kann der geneigte Kunde mal draufsitzen und vielleicht sogar eine Runde drehen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## yellowstone29 (14. November 2013)

Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die Kunden das Problem selbst herbeirufen.

Wenn nicht jeder 3 Monate vor Jahreswechsel schon rumheulen würde, das er gefälligst schon die Bikes vom nächsten Jahr probefahren und kaufen will gäb es doch garkeine probleme..


----------



## ticlam81 (14. November 2013)

@_RiGo_o: Jedem das Seine, ich kann Deine Entscheidung verstehen. Meinte nur, dass ich auch nicht ohne Probefahrt kaufen werde und deshalb warte und hoffe das ich im Frühjahr (oder wann auch immer diese uminösen Räder in Koblenz auftauchen nicht die A....karte ziehe. Dir viel Spaß schonmal beim Fahren. Verräts du was es geworden ist?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2013)

Ist schon sehr komisch das mit den Probebikes. Ich konnte ende September aufs Spectral setzten und auch ne kurze Runde damit machen, Testival sei dank. Aber wenn die es schaffen Probebikes bis nach Brixen zu bringen, sollte es auch möglich sein ein paar in ihren Showroom zu stellen....


----------



## ticlam81 (14. November 2013)

Ja, Boardi das ist auch so ein Punkt den ich nicht verstehe. Evt. aber auch nicht verstehen will, weil ich mich dann nur ärgere und vorwerfen muss, dass ich nicht auf eines "Testivals" oder anderen EvEnts gegangen bin, um zu testen:-(


----------



## Power-Valve (14. November 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die Kunden das Problem selbst herbeirufen.
> 
> Wenn nicht jeder 3 Monate vor Jahreswechsel schon rumheulen würde, das er gefälligst schon die Bikes vom nächsten Jahr probefahren und kaufen will gäb es doch garkeine probleme..



Genau!

Die andere Alternative waere es ja, das Canyon die ganzen 2014er Bikes geheim haelt und erst im Maerz wenn dann die ersten paar hundert zusammengebaut sind diese auf Webseite, Festivals und Messen zeigt...

Waere euch das lieber?


----------



## Teex (14. November 2013)

Die Testbikes welche auf Testivals verfügbar sind werden auch gut limitiert sein zumal man nicht davon ausgehen kann das Canyon 20 Vorserienbikes baut das geht dann gut ins Geld.
Ich würde mich ungern auf durchgerockte Testivalräder setzten zumal diese neu für das nächste Jahr sind, sollen ja einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.

just my 2 Cents


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2013)

Die 14er Bikes beim Testival in Brixen sind eigentlich alle neu, es ist das erste große Testival mit 14er Bikes, immer ende September/Oktober. Canyon hatte da ordentlich Spectrals mit, waren bestimmt 10 Stück.


----------



## dj_holgie (14. November 2013)

Böses Canyon!

Nur mal so am Rande bei Specialized sind die Räder im Herbst auch jedes Jahr schon alle ausverkauft. Und Probe Fahrt naja: Im richtigen Gelände zu testen geht bei den wenigsten. Auf dem Parkplatz OK, kann man wenigsten testen ob die Geo einigermaßen passt, aber wenns nicht das 1. Bike ist kann man das einigermasen an den Geometriewerten ablesen. Und wenns gar nicht passt zurückgeben.


----------



## HeldDerNation (16. November 2013)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht ... es ist doch lediglich das Strive 8.0 in  einer der beiden Farben ausverkauft, oder?!

Und Canyon ist Versender - dass da nicht unbedingt die Priorität auf Testbikes liegt kann ich auch nachvollziehen - vermutlich wohnen 98% der Kunden so weit weg, dass sich die Frage eh gar nicht stellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (16. November 2013)

also dass eine komplette serie nach gefühlten drei wochen ausverkauft ist ist irgendwo lächerlich... 

canyon ist der einzige hersteller der sich meines wissens nach sowas leistet, keine testbikes zu haben... es gibt auch echte firmen die ihre waren selber bauen (und nicht wie canyon nur zusammenschrauben) bei denen kannst du auf der ganzen welt die waren testen (ich sag mal vw, mazda, renault... und alle anderen autohersteller) und die lieferzeiten bei denen sind bei denen auch nicht so lächerlich lang


----------



## duc-mo (16. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> es gibt auch echte firmen die ihre waren selber bauen (und nicht wie canyon nur zusammenschrauben) bei denen kannst du auf der ganzen welt die waren testen (ich sag mal vw, mazda, renault... und alle anderen autohersteller)



Also diese Beispiele sind ja nun wirklich mehr als schlecht gewählt!!!


----------



## sundawn77 (16. November 2013)

Canyon könnte mehr Bikes verkaufen,  wenn es direkt alle Bikes im Showroom geben würde. 
Das kann wohl Niemand abstreiten. 
Und da es letztendlich darum geht Bikes zu verkaufen wäre das ein Punkt den man angehen sollte.  
Meine Meinung...


----------



## astmonster3000 (16. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Also diese Beispiele sind ja nun wirklich mehr als schlecht gewählt!!!


wie gesagt, die genannten firmen stellen ja selber was her und schicken nicht iwelche pläne nach taiwan und lassen da arbeiten


----------



## duc-mo (16. November 2013)

Doch, genau das tun sie und zwar bei der Mehrzahl der Komponenten. Wenn der Karosseriebau wie z.B. bei Porsche sogar noch ausgelagert ist, dann sinds reine Montagebetriebe! Das schmälerte die Leistung meiner Meinung nach aber in keinster Weise, nur der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig!!!


----------



## dj_holgie (16. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> also dass eine komplette serie nach gefühlten drei wochen ausverkauft ist ist irgendwo lächerlich...



Das Strive 8.0 ist ab Lager lieferbar  

Nur weil sie dachten das die eine Farbe ein wenig besser geht als die andere soviel Aufstand? Wie man soviel Wert auf Optik bei einem Sportgerät legen kann ist mir eh schleierhaft.


----------



## astmonster3000 (16. November 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das Strive 8.0 ist ab Lager lieferbar
> 
> Nur weil sie dachten das die eine Farbe ein wenig besser geht als die andere soviel Aufstand? Wie man soviel Wert auf Optik bei einem Sportgerät legen kann ist mir eh schleierhaft.



und das 9.0 hat die gleiche lackierung wie das 8.0, ist aber noch erhältlich... interessant 

was stellt canyon denn selber her (also im sinne von aus materialien selber erschaffen, nicht im juristischen sinne teile zusammenbauen)? mir fällt nichts ein


----------



## dj_holgie (16. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> und das 9.0 hat die gleiche lackierung wie das 8.0, ist aber noch erhältlich... interessant
> 
> was stellt canyon denn selber her (also im sinne von aus materialien selber erschaffen, nicht im juristischen sinne teile zusammenbauen)? mir fällt nichts ein



Rahmenkonzeption etc..

Knowhow eben, das was nicht jeder kann und womit man Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## astmonster3000 (16. November 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Rahmenkonzeption etc..
> 
> Knowhow eben, das was nicht jeder kann und womit man Geld verdienen kann.


klar, entwicklung und konzept, darauf kann ich aber nicht rad fahren, du auch nicht ... hergestellt wird von canyon: nichts


finde es einfach nicht gut, dass ich ewig auf mein rad warten muss und schon im herbst die räder fürs nächste jahr weg sind, ds zeigt einfach die verbesserungsfähige planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. November 2013)

Sagt mal, wurde hier nicht vor einiger Zeit gemunkelt, dass es in Kürze ein neues Strive in 27,5" als Midseason-Modell geben soll? Wenn das tatsächlich so sein sollte, würde es doch Sinn machen, dass Canyon von dem aktuellen Strive nicht mehr die volle Ladung vorhält, oder?


----------



## Badsimson (16. November 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wurde hier nicht vor einiger Zeit gemunkelt, dass es in Kürze ein neues Strive in 27,5" als Midseason-Modell geben soll? Wenn das tatsächlich so sein sollte, würde es doch Sinn machen, dass Canyon von dem aktuellen Strive nicht mehr die volle Ladung vorhält, oder?



Jo! Und in der "Bike" steht drin das es möglicherweise 2014 beim Bike-Festival in Riva vorgestellt wird aber.... 2015 erst auf dem Markt kommt!


----------



## astmonster3000 (16. November 2013)

im märz 2015 kannst du es dann vielleicht fahren, bestellen geht aber natürlich schon im september 2014


----------



## dragonjackson (17. November 2013)

Mimimi... Was für ein Gejammer über Räder die eig keiner zum leben braucht!
Mei, aus is! Leb damit, die Erde dreht sich weiter. Kauf was anderes, oder sei still, weil du es ich notwendig hast. 
Sind genau diejenigen, die dann bei 1 Woche Lieferverzögerung hier n Fass aufmachen...
Gähn...


----------



## mhueller (17. November 2013)

Das Gejammer geht einem wirklich langsam auf die Nerven.
Ich brech hier mal ne Lanze für Canyon. 
Hab mir ein Spectral bestellt, Liefertermin April 2014. Übergangsweise fahr ich jetzt ein Yellowstone aus dem Outlet. 
Ich hab das Spectral bestellt obwohl ich wusste das es bis April dauert. Ist zwar schade das es so lange dauert, aber Canyon macht die Lieferzeit bestimmt nicht so spät, weil die so reich sind und vorher keine Räder verkaufen müssen.
Ich habe bisher durchaus positive Erfahrungen mit Canyon und dem Service gemacht. 
Wer also nicht warten kann oder will, der hat jede Möglichkeit sich was anderes zu besorgen. 
Was ich so mitbekomme ist: Canyon wächst schnell. Ob das positiv oder negativ ist wird die Zukunft zeigen. Ich bin mit dem Konzept zufrieden, denn letztendlich bietet es mir ein richtig gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Und das ist ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Grund für eine Kaufentscheidung.
Ich behaupte hier nicht das Canyon "alles" richtig macht. Aber ziemlich "viel" schon, sonst wären sie nicht so erfolgreich.
Also vielleicht sollten wir alle uns mehr über die irgendwann lieferbaren neuen Bikes freuen, statt dauernd rumzuheulen.
ich mach jetzt ne Sonntagstour mit meinem bike. 
Euch allen noch nen schönen Tag.


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2013)

Nur mal so aus Interesse. Wenn ihr ein Bike bestellt habt, das erst in 5Monaten geliefert wird, zahlt ihr das Bike dann auch erst in 5Monaten oder ist der Betrag schon beim "Klick" fällig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (17. November 2013)

Und um noch zu ergänzen... 
wenn Modelle "jetzt" schon ausverkauft sind, wird nochmal ne ladung nachgeworfen.
Wer schon länger Canyon im auge hat, der weiß, das die immer ne ladung zusammenbauen und es halt ein wenig dauert, bis die nächste ladung kommt.
Ab ca. Juni kann man dann davon ausgehen, das ausverkaufte Bikes dann wirklich ausverkauft sind.


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. November 2013)

mhueller schrieb:


> Das Gejammer geht einem wirklich langsam auf die Nerven.
> Ich brech hier mal ne Lanze für Canyon.
> Hab mir ein Spectral bestellt, Liefertermin April 2014. Übergangsweise fahr ich jetzt ein Yellowstone aus dem Outlet.
> Ich hab das Spectral bestellt obwohl ich wusste das es bis April dauert. Ist zwar schade das es so lange dauert, aber Canyon macht die Lieferzeit bestimmt nicht so spät, weil die so reich sind und vorher keine Räder verkaufen müssen.
> ...




hab mir selbst letzte woche ein nerve bestellt.... kaufentscheidung war aber leider auch, dass ich das spectral grade mal hochheben durfte aber nicht fahren durfte, fand ich einfach enttäuschend, wie gesagt, ein bike in den gängigen größen s, m , l und gut wärs, dann wären alle zufrieden... 

heißt das du hast jetzt 2 bikes bestellt und wirst auch 2 stück behalten ?


----------



## filiale (17. November 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Und um noch zu ergänzen...
> wenn Modelle "jetzt" schon ausverkauft sind, wird nochmal ne ladung nachgeworfen.
> Wer schon länger Canyon im auge hat, der weiß, das die immer ne ladung zusammenbauen und es halt ein wenig dauert, bis die nächste ladung kommt.
> Ab ca. Juni kann man dann davon ausgehen, das ausverkaufte Bikes dann wirklich ausverkauft sind.



Korrekt. Ist auch bei Radon so. Es wird immer ne entsprechende Charge nachgeschoben. Nur wird dies nicht öffentlich gemacht um sich nicht an einen Termin zu binden. "Plötzlich" werden die Räder wieder verfügbar sein, Ihr werdet sehen


----------



## Louis1979 (17. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> klar, entwicklung und konzept, darauf kann ich aber nicht rad fahren, du auch nicht ... hergestellt wird von canyon: nichts



Also was für ein Quatsch..

Welcher von Deinen im vorigen Post genannten Autoherstellern stellt denn selbst ein komplettes Fahrzeug her? NICHT ein Einziger!
Das Komplettfahrzeug wird von der Firma entwickelt, dann werden die Teile von darauf spezialisierten Firmen hergestellt und in einem Werk des Autobauers montiert und abgenommen.
Getriebe von Fa. X, Motorblock Fa. Y, Chassis von Zulieferer Z
Falls die Firma noch Kompetenzen in einem der Teilbereiche hat, dann stellt sie ggf. diese Teile noch selbst her, das war's aber auch schon.

Selten so ein Eigentor gesehen.
Und wenn Canyon alles so schlecht managed, dann muss wohl irgendwo ein großer unbekannter Sponsor im Hintergrund sein, der ohne Ende Geld reinpumpt, damit das Unternehmen nicht insolvent geht 

Es kann aber auch sein, dass man nicht zu viel produzieren möchte und schnell wächst, um dann in einer Flaute wieder Stellen und Anteile abzubauen.
Aber ich habe schon gemerkt, dass BWL nicht so Dein Ding ist xD


----------



## Nico Laus (17. November 2013)

Alle Jahre wieder...  Gezicke, Gestänkere, Wichtiggetue 

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen: Hat Jemand, der letztens bei Canyon vor Ort war, Fotos der 2014er Torque EX Modelle? Besonders die grau-weißen Bikes interessieren mich.


----------



## mhueller (17. November 2013)

Ich wohne ne gute Autostunde von Canyon weg und hol mein Bike dann in Koblenz ab. Bezahlung bei Abholung. 
So hab ich das auch mit dem Yellowstone gemacht.


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. November 2013)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn Canyon alles so schlecht managed, dann muss wohl irgendwo ein großer unbekannter Sponsor im Hintergrund sein, der ohne Ende Geld reinpumpt, damit das Unternehmen nicht insolvent geht
> 
> ...
> ...




ne studierter verkäufer bin ich nicht, halte ich auch nix von um ehrlich zu sein

ich hab auch nie behauptet, dass auch nur ein einziger autohersteller ein komplettes auto selbst herstellt, da gibts sicher hunderte zulieferer, das konzept und die pläne machen die autohersteller(wie canyon auch) aber selbst, hinzu kommen cie chassis bzw die karosserien, die meist in eigenen pressen hergestellt werden(zumindest war es in den werken in denen ich bis jetzt war so) 

ich hab nie gesagt, dass sie schlechte bikes verkaufen... das ist ja sicherlich auch der grund für ihren erfolg... dennoch kann man es sicher anders managen (auch wenn die studierten verkäufer das jetzt hier für ganz toll halten)


----------



## dj_holgie (17. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse. Wenn ihr ein Bike bestellt habt, das erst in 5Monaten geliefert wird, zahlt ihr das Bike dann auch erst in 5Monaten oder ist der Betrag schon beim "Klick" fällig?



Du musst erst zahlen wenn du das Bike abholst/verschickt wird. Selbst bei "Vorkasse" musst du erst ca. eine Woche vorher überweisen.

Von daher ist das Geld übern Winter noch ganz gut angelegt, wo man eh nicht fahren kann... (nicht richtig fahren kann)


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> ne studierter verkäufer bin ich nicht, halte ich auch nix von um ehrlich zu sein



Du hast echt ein Talent für sinnfreie Vergleiche. Das Aufgabengebiet eines "Betriebswirts" unterscheidet sich erheblich von dem eines "Verkäufers" und was du "davon hältst" ist nicht relevant... 
Es zeugt nicht gerade von Sachverstand beides in einen Topf zu werfen, aber wenn du meinst, dass du mit diesen Phrasen aus deiner "Argumentationssackgasse" raus kommst, bitte... Ich bin auf deine nächste These gespannt...


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> was du "davon hältst" ist nicht relevant...



das mag sein. meine nächste these? du freust dich ja scheinbar schon richtig, ich werd mir was einfallen lassen

ein positives hat diese sinnfreie diskussion aber doch... wir können ganz toll die wartezeit auf die neuen bikes überbrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chezjaques (17. November 2013)

Bitte zurück zum Thema!


----------



## haga67 (17. November 2013)

Ohne Vorfreude wärs doch auch blöd.
Bei Autos ist es letztendlich nicht anders. Auf der IAA oder irgendeiner anderen Messe wird ein neues Modell gezeigt. Oder auch nur eine Konzeptstudie. Dann kannst Du es irgendwann bestellen. Vielleicht wirst Du noch in einen Closed-Roam eingeladen und darfst Dich mal reinsetzen. Wenn Du schnell und blind bestellst bevor Du die Karre Probefahren kannst, bist du auch einer der ersten die das neue Auto in der Garage hast. Wenn nicht dann geht dann die Warterei los.
Es sind halt 2014er Modelle und ich freu mich dass es immerhin schon zwei geniale Fahrberichte vom Spectral gibt und ich meins im Februar auspacken darf 
Was wär die Alternative ? Die neuen Modelle erst Anfang 2014 rausbringen ? Na toll


----------



## haga67 (17. November 2013)

Das ein megageiles Teil wie das Team-Strive 8.0 bereits ausverkauft ist - was auch immer das jetzt heißt - finde ich allerdings auch krass. Dann müssten Sie dazuschreiben -limitierte Teamedition, nur in kleiner Stückzahl verfügbar, oder so.

Mega finde ich die Neuauflage des Nerve AL+, womit man den Kunden die freie Wahl bei der Laufradgrösse lässt. Und damit den Kunden in die Ausrichtung für die Zukunft einbindet.


----------



## ASQ (17. November 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> Das ein megageiles Teil wie das Team-Strive 8.0 bereits ausverkauft ist - was auch immer das jetzt heißt - finde ich allerdings auch krass. Dann müssten Sie dazuschreiben -limitierte Teamedition, nur in kleiner Stückzahl verfügbar, oder so.



Du kennst doch gar nicht die stückzahl der charge^^
Kann ja auch sein das 20000 leute fast nur genau dieses model bestellt haben, während die anderen vor sich hin stauben ^^


----------



## Dickie76 (19. November 2013)

Stückzahlen würden mich in der Tat auch mal interessieren. Bei den Automobilherstellern ist das über die Zulassungsstatisken und die eigenen Angaben ja recht transparent. Bei Bikes gibt es m.W. nur so globale Zahlen vom Zweirrad-irgendwas-Verband.

Hat jemand mal Stückzahlen einzelner Baureihen von Canyon gehört oder gelesen...?


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. November 2013)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Stückzahlen würden mich in der Tat auch mal interessieren. Bei den Automobilherstellern ist das über die Zulassungsstatisken und die eigenen Angaben ja recht transparent.


 
Nirgends wird so geschminkt und gelogen, wie beim Alter von Frauen und Absatzzahlen der Automobilindustrie...

...schon mal was von Tageszulassungsexzesse der OEMs gehört??? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## psx0407 (19. November 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...schon mal was von Tageszulassungsexzesse der OEMs gehört?


ot:
das sind aber nicht die OEMs, die die tageszulassungen durchführen, sondern die händler.
aber gut, die werden durch vergünstigungen bei erreichen von absatzzielen (= zulassungen) mehr oder weniger dazu "motiviert".  

psx0407


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. November 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ot:
> das sind aber nicht die OEMs, die die tageszulassungen durchführen, sondern die händler.
> aber gut, die werden durch vergünstigungen bei erreichen von absatzzielen (= zulassungen) mehr oder weniger dazu "motiviert".
> 
> psx0407


 
nochmal ot:

Und das machen die Vertragshändler, weil sie dann soviele schöne zugelassene Autos aufm Hof stehen haben, dass der Cheffe mit den zurückgegelten Haaren jeden Tag der nächsten 5 Jahre ein anderes nehmen kann?

In diesem Falle ist der Vertragshändler leidgeprüfter Erfüllungsgehilfe der OEM. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. November 2013)

Um vielleicht wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen: OEMs sind Original Equipment Manufacturer, also Erstausrüster. Und die haben im Gegensatz zum Hersteller wirklich nichts mit Tageszulasdungen zu tun. 

Und jetzt bitte wieder Canyon 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tassadar (20. November 2013)

Interessantes Thema

Ich verstehe das so: 

-"Tageszulassungen" spielen bei Radhändlern keine Rolle, da sie eh für jedes Rad bezahlen müssen was sie im Ausstellungsraum stehen haben. Es sei denn sie müssen, zb um ne Quote zu erfüllen, oder günstigere Einkaufskonditionen zu erhalten, ein paar Käufe mehr beim Hersteller oder ZEG tätigen, die dann verpackt im Lager rumgammeln

-Gibt es Kommissionsverkauf bei Radhändler?

-Radhersteller brauchen gewisse Absatzzahlen (zb Fox Gabeln, Shimano, ...), hier ist auch Canyon betroffen. Das ist doch mit OEM Ware gedacht ... manchmal evtl. sogar leicht modifizierte Ware, dann eher "verbilligt", als das Original ---- da aber jeder Hersteller pro Rahmen rechnet ist das doch einfach ... 10000 Rahmen bestellt = 10000 Gabeln passend bestellt, oder? ... muss dann nur schauen was kosten 1000 Gabeln bei dem oder dem anderen  Gabel-Hersteller, welcher gibt mehr Nachlass. Bei Gabeln Foxt es sehr zur Zeit bei den Radherstellern  Leider ein Grund das zB Pike bei Canyon noch kein Einzug hatte, sicher noch zu teuer und Fox gibt günstige Gabeln auch nur in Massenbestellungen

So stelle ich mir das vor


----------



## duc-mo (20. November 2013)

rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> um vielleicht wieder zurück zum thema zu kommen: Oems sind original equipment manufacturer, also erstausrüster. Und die haben im gegensatz zum hersteller wirklich nichts mit tageszulasdungen zu tun.


 
nöö...



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> ...in etlichen branchen hat sich jedoch die gegenteilige bedeutung des begriffs erstausrüster etabliert. So versteht man zum beispiel in der maschinenbau- und automobilindustrie unter einem erstausrüster ein unternehmen, das produkte unter eigenem namen in den handel bringt...


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Dezember 2013)

passt eig.ins strive ohne weiteres hinten ein 27,5er Laufrad ?
danke


----------



## Micha382 (12. Dezember 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> passt eig.ins strive ohne weiteres hinten ein 27,5er Laufrad ?
> danke



Hmm ich würde sagen das geht nicht...


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Dezember 2013)

danke


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich werd mal guggn ob ich beim Testival in Riva irgndwo n Laufrad bekomme. Ich werd wohl mit dem Strive hinfahren und der Kumpel testet vllt ein 650B Bike, da wär ja schnell umgebaut und probiert, musst dich aber bis anfangs Mai gedulden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Dezember 2013)

Das wäre echt toll;-)
Drängt ja nicht.
Ist erst mal nur rein informativ.
Danke im Voraus schon mal.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich gugg was ich machen kann, Ende september war ich beim Testival in Brixen, da wär es gegangen, ich hatte mein Bike dabei, war zwar bei Fox und ich bin den ganzen Tag lang das Radon 650B gefahren, aber da hätte ich wirklich schnell umstecken können. Sollte aber am Garda dann auch klappen, zur not nimm ich bei Canyon ein Strive wenn ich meins nicht mittnehmen sollte. Irgendwie wirds schon gehn


----------



## Badsimson (13. Dezember 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> passt eig.ins strive ohne weiteres hinten ein 27,5er Laufrad ?
> danke



Hat schon jemand gemacht!


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mir den Abstand anschau ist die Antwort also Nein. Zum testen ist das ja ok, aber doch nicht zum dauerhaft fahren. Gabelkrone berührt den Reifen bei volleingefederten Gabel?


----------



## Badsimson (13. Dezember 2013)

Mir währe es auch zu knapp !


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Dezember 2013)

Gabel geht, da fahren mehrere 650B mit der 26"er 34er Gabel aber nur mit HansDampf, mir wär es hinten viel zu knapp.


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Dezember 2013)

ich denke,bei einer 26"er 36er sollte das auch funktionieren 
rein optisch müsste bei mir die Gabelkrone ja sonst bei der 36er auch den Reifen bei volleingefederter Gabel berühren ...


----------



## crossy-pietro (21. Dezember 2013)

war heute mal in koblenz.
einige SPECTRALs können jetzt probiert werden:

Spectral 29er leider erstmal nur zum Anschauen















Spectral 27,5 Woman





Nerve AL 29er mit Spectral 27,5





Spectral 27,5 stehen dort in "M" und "L"





Spectral 27,5 mit Nerve AL 29er im Hintergrund


----------



## Badsimson (21. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Steuersatz genau beim Spectral AL verbaut wird? Ich weiß das es ein Cane Creek 40 ist. Bräuchte den Gabelkonus wenn's den einzeln gibt!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Dezember 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ich weiß das es ein Cane Creek 40 ist. Bräuchte den Gabelkonus wenn's den einzeln gibt!



Hier bekommst Du den Gabelkonus einzeln

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...40er-Serie.html?xtcr=19&xtmcl=cane creek 40er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhueller (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallöchen, ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Im Video zum Spectral 9.9 EX ist die Rede (Wort und Untertitel) von der Remoteverstellung des Fahrwerks. Beim Bikevergleich von SPectral 9.9 EX und Spectral 9.9 SL fällt mir beim SL auf, das der Dämpfer mit CTD Adjust beschrieben ist. Das ist doch auch die Remote Variante oder? Ich bin da ein bisschen verwirrt weil Canyon auf Nachfrage sagt das beide Bikes ohne Remote Verstellung fürs Fahrwerk kommen werden.
Siehe:





Kennt sich da einer aus und kann mir das erklären?

Grüsse aus Mittelhessen


----------



## BikingMax (25. Dezember 2013)

weiß jemand wie hoch das Tretlager vom neuen Spectral Al 27,5 ist?


----------



## Hen_Ren (25. Dezember 2013)

Laut mountain bike magazin 334mm


----------



## BikingMax (25. Dezember 2013)

ok vielen Dank


----------



## th_philipp (28. Dezember 2013)

@mhueller 

Das mit der Remotelösung würde mich auch interessieren.

Fakt ist:
- Das Video adressiert das Modell 9.9 EX
- Im Video ist die Aussage getroffen, dass es per Remote möglich beide Federelemente anzusteuern
 ("on this bike you have got the remote as well wich operates the CTD fork and shock")
- Im Video ist die Fox-Remote am Lenker zu sehen
Aber:
- Auf der Webseite ist, während der Slideshow, am Lenker keine Fox-Remote am Lenker zu sehen
- Auf der Website findet sich in der Dämpferbeschreinung nicht das Wort "remote"

Und das bedeutet........alles und nichts   Ich schau mal in die Glaskugel.
Aber mal ernsthaft, es wäre schon seltsam wenn ein Video produziert und explizit eine Funktion angesprochen wird, welche es nachher nicht gibt. Die haben ja auch mal mindestens eine Mindmap erstellt bevor sie das Video angefangen haben zu drehen. Letztlich wird sowas ja hoffentlich auch abgenommen bevor man es veröffentlicht. Insofern.....vielleicht gibt es da noch ein Schmankerl. Schön wäre es. Oder es ist halt ein mitgewanderter Fehler - halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## dan-86 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich war letzte Woche in Koblenz, weil ich mir gerne das Spectral anschaffen würde. Ich bin nur noch nicht mit der Laufradgröße sicher. Schwanke immer noch zwischen 27,5 und 29. War von dem 29er positiv überrascht und da ich insgesamt doch mehr Tour als Trail fahre und auch bei meiner Heimrunde etwas Anfahrt zum Trail habe, tendiere ich gerade zum 29er. Was meint ihr? Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## rnReaper (25. Dezember 2014)

Immer 29", denn es kommt immer auf die Größe an und mehr ist immer mehr.


----------



## dan-86 (25. Dezember 2014)

"mehr ist mehr" ist gut. denk ich mir im Moment irgendwie auch.


----------



## jmertgen (15. Januar 2015)

Für deinen Einsatz Zweck definitiv das 29....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dan-86 (15. Januar 2015)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Für deinen Einsatz Zweck definitiv das 29....



Hab mir auch das 29er gekauft und bin seit zwei Wochen glücklicher Speci 7.9 Fahrer )


----------



## jmertgen (15. Januar 2015)

Glückwunsch.... Gute Wahl! 
Allzeit gute Fahrt.... Und Kette immer rechts ☺


----------

